# Dr. Si's Curse of the Crimson Throne OOC



## Dr Simon

[sblock=What Has Gone Before (1. Edge of Anarchy)]
We begin when Dj'hân, Thorson, Edmond and Lynn each receive a message from Zellara the fortune teller. Zellara wants revenge on petty crime lord Gaedren Lamm, and the others have been affected by Lamm in one way or another - Dj'hân and Edmond were once part of his gang of criminal children, Lamm's Lambs. A close friend of Lynn's had become addicted to Shiver thanks to Lamm ruining his life and reputation, and Thorson sought to avenge the death of his true love, Kala.

They found Lamm in the Old Fishery, having carved their way through his minions. Yargin and Giggles the half-orc ended up dead by Thorson's axe, as did Yargin's dog Bloo and Lamm's pet crocodile Gobbleguts. Lamm himself and the gnome Hookshanks were taken to Citadel Volshyenek. Edmond took in many of Lamm's Lambs, led by the eldest, Kester.

Whilst they were fighting Lamm, King Eodred II died and the city erupted into chaos. The group rescued a hippogriff rider, one of the Sable Marine company called Grau Kirton, as well as a young dandy threatened by thugs.

Eventually the riots died down, and the group went to visit the new queen, Ileosa, Eodred's young (and some say spoilt) wife, with the news that they had found her missing brooch amongst Lamm's belongings. Lamm had stolen it from the city jewellers where it had been sent to be repaired.

Queen Ileosa rewarded the group (minus Thorson who had gone missing) with a monetary reward and a commission to the Korvosa Guard, performing special missions under the command of Marshal Cressida Kroft.

Their first mission was to kill or capture a group of guard deserters who, under the command of Sergeant Verik Vancaskerkin, had set up giving away free meat at a place called All the World's Meat. The deserters were all captured, although Verik was released under Lynn's supervision to continue the butchery. Verik had a mysterious female benefactor (with whom he was infatuated) who provided the animals (his followers, unknown to him, supplemented this with a bit of murder). A connection with the Arkona family, self-proclaimed lords of Old Korvosa, was discovered, but motive remains unclear.

The second mission introduced the group to Vencarlo Orisini, an old friend of Marshal Kroft, master of a fencing academy and former tutor to Grau Kirton and the Queen's bodyguard Sabrina Marrin. 
Vencarlo told of trouble with the Chelaxian ambassador, Amprei, and a means to gain his compliance by getting blackmail material from one Devargo Bavarsi, self-styled King of the Spiders and master of the floating vice den that is Eel's End. 
By entertaining the Spider King with a fight with one of his minions, Edmond secured some inciminating letters, whilst Dj'hân managed to sneak into the lower decks of the ship, and return later to free Majenko, a pseudodragon that Devargo kept around to torment.

With Lynn leaving to become more involved in the running of the butchery (and perhaps more involved with Verik), two new faces joined forces, passing acquaintances of Edmond who were drawn to his efforts to rebuild his old family home and convert it to an orphanage. Brindom Towar and Manachan Aingeali were co-opted into the hunt for Trinia Sabor.

Trinia, another protege of Vencarlo Orisini, was a painter comissioned to paint a portrait of the king, and the Queen was accusing her of poisoning her former husband. Kroft, preferring a fair trial over mob justice, sent the group to recover Trinia first and bring her into "protective custody". Unfortunately, she panicked and ran, making the job of recovering her a bit harder (not helped by the appearance of some Shingles imps as well). However, mollified by the appearance of Vencarlo, Trinia agreed to accompany the group to the citadel.

Trinia's accusal and disappearance led to more riots by the trigger-happy Korvosans, during which a young Shoanti boy, Ghaeken, was killed. To complicate matters, his body was then sold to an infamous necromancer name of Rolth. The boy's grandfather, a politically powerful Shoanti figure known as Thousand Bones, threatened terrible retribution of the dishonour was not righted and so Kroft sent her agents into Grey District, and the Dead Warrens.

Here they encountered undead and an assortment of constructs made from body parts, as well as some of the mysterious derro, an ogrekin called Cabbagehead and an otyugh called Thing. They rescued a couple of prisoners and found Thorson, ensorcerelled by Rolth into serving the derro, but not for long. Although Ghaeken had been chopped up for parts, they managed to return all the bits to Kroft.

A few days later, the execution of Trinia Sabor was announced. Somehow, word had got to the Queen that she was being held in Citadal Volshyenek, and so the unfortunate girl was taken to Castle Korvosa to meet her fate.
In front of a packed courtyard, the legendary hero of the people, Blackjack, appeared and rescued Trinia (with some help...).

Time passed, and a reward was posted for Trinia and Blackjack, although none came forward to collect it. Life returned to normal in Korvosa, until Grau Kirton, Sable Marine, came calling at Edmond's house. His neice was ill with a mysterious sickness. Could anyone help?
[/sblock]

[sblock=What Has Gone Before (2. Seven Days to the Grave)]
Brienna, the young Varisian neice of Grau Kirton, was ill with a mystery disease. The combined efforts of Brindom, Manachan, Dj'hân and Mamusia Lela served to help her recover, but it was the girl's own constitution that saved her; a cure for the disease was not found.

The spirit of Zelara, working through Dj'hân, felt a threat to Korvosa and gave a true Harrowing, to guide the heroes through the trials to come.

As the group helped Vencarlo Orisini smuggle Trinia Sabor out of the city (the renowned swordsman claiming that Blackjack had delivered her to his door), it became apparent that Brienna was not an isolated case. Soon the disease, nicknamed Blood Veil, was sweeping through the city. The Pantheon was besieged, the priests unable to keep up the demand for curative spells. The Queen drafted in one Doctor Devaulus who formed the Queen's Physicians to help find a cure. In order to help the stretched Korvosan Guard keep law and order, the fearsome Grey Maidens were given the role of protectors for the Queen's Physicians, and to maintain martial law in the state of emergency.

Marshal Kroft kept the heroes busy dealing with the side-effects of the disease; arresting a con artist, Vendra Loaggri, who was selling worthless cures to the desperate and putting a stop to illegal corpse-dumping that had led to an infestation of vampire spawn. Then a Varisian girl, Deyanira Mirukova, came seeking the party's help - Mamusia Lela had been kidnapped by were-rats.

The party entered the sewer lair of the wererats, most of whom they defeated without killing. Only their leader, Girrigz, was slain. Girrigz was a hothead with ideas of revolution, claiming that he had started the plague as a means of defeating the humans. The other wererats were made to promise not to cause any more trouble, and sent on thier way.

Mamusia Lela has come to find the group with information (she intimated that the wererats had been told to kidnap her, but also downplayed the importance of Girrigz in the scheme of things). Her information was that the "ghost ship" from a few weeks back was real, and was apparently bearing the markings of a plague ship. Mamusia Lela suspects the strange ship may have connections to the plague, and that its wreck may contain clues that would help to beat it.

Also with the Mamusia was a young Varisian girl, Deyanira Mirukova, who wanted help finding her brother Ruan, a talented musician. Ruan had been hired by the Carowyn family to play at their mansion, and never returned. Deyanira has been unable to get an answer at the mansion, and unable to find help from official channels. Now, with the city facing lock-down, she is desperate for news of her brother. And so the next morning the group approached Carowyn Manor in South Shore, in search of answers.

What they found was zombies. Lots of zombies. The entire household had been killed in the middle of a masked ball, and then reanimated, and suspect number one was the mad elf woman in a jester's outfit who kept firing screaming crossbow bolts at them until Majenko finally managed to get a stinger to her. The lone survivor, hiding in the cellar, was Lord Carowyn who said that the jester woman had infected everyone with a fast-acting version of the blood veil disease. The woman, Jolistina, gave little away under questioning except that she worked for the notorious necromancer, Rolth, who was working with "powerful new friends".

Ruan Mirukova was not amongst the the dead or the undead.

With Jeremiah's scrolls complete, the group gathered on the shores of the Jeggare River to investigate the mysterious shipwreck that lay beneath the waters. Brindom and Dj'hân were not there, but fate brought along two old friends - Mhairi, a young rogue and old associate of Edmond, and Ignatius, an ifrit of Manachan's acquiantance. What they found was the wreck of the "Direption", inhabited by a sea hag and her shark minions. They brought back two coffers - one a metal one decorated with skulls that contained a dead rat and some silver coins, the other containing the ship's documents, seeming to link it to Dr. Davaulus of the Queen's Physicians.

Passing the news to Marshal Kroft, she directed the party to The Hospice of the Blessed Maiden, a former Arkona warehouse now used by the Queen's Physicians as a base of operations. Recruiting the assistance of Red, a were-rat rogue, the group scouted the Hospice and came to an unpleasant stand-off with the Grey Maidens tasked to guard it.

The situation seemed to be defused when Dr. Davaulus, leader of the Queen's Physicians, showed himself and offered to assist the group. However, it became evident that the Doctor was more interested in experimenting on the sick than curing them, and so a fight broke out in which the Doctor, his physicians and the Grey Maidens were defeated, but not before the Doctor and one of the Physicians let slip that a temple to Urgathoa, the Pallid Princess, lay below.

Edmond sent warning to all his allies - Mamusia Lela, Jeremiah and the Orphans, Lynn and Verik and the Marshal, using Red the wererat as a messenger. The House of the Forgotten was born. Mamusia Lela was first to arrive with some Varisian "grandsons" in tow, and whilst the old healer arranged for the removal of the sick from the Hospice, the party used the secret elevator to head into the lower levels.

They found, indeed, a temple complex dedicated to Urgathoa, Mistress of Disease, along with trapped doors and a sick "mural" of living corpses. They also found more Physicians, Urgathoan cultists, undead and the necromancer Rolth. Rolth was killed, along with the minions of Urgathoa and in the process the group released more prisoners (Rolth, as well as Davaulus, was experimenting on plague victims), and also found vats of pure blood veil being brewed by the cultists.

Low on magic, the group decided to retire, but not before checking one last door in the complex. Inside they found a suspiciously vampiric-looking man, another researcher it would seem. The man declared a disinterest in the doings of Rolth, Davaulus and a mysterious priestess and offered his freedom in exchange for his prisoner - the missing ocarina player Ruan Mirukova. In little shape for another fight, the group agreed.

Returning to the temple later, the group encountered some of the dead cultists, brought back as undead. They also found some netherworld creatures, leukodaemons, trapped inside vats of strange fluid. Three were dead, the fourth very much alive and released by one of the remaining cultists. With the leukodaemon dead, the way was clear to the mysterious priestess that they had heard mention - the Lady Andaisin, Priestess of the Pallid Princess. 

Andaisin offered the chance to drink of the "Seven Blessings" of Urgathoa but the group declined. Combat ensued, and the priestess was duly dispatched but not before she was brought back to life by her goddess as a Daughter of Urgathoa, a monstrous undead creature. Killing her twice seemed to be enough, and the hold of Urgathoa over Korvosa was ended.

With notes from Rolth and Davaulus, it seemed possible to effect a cure for blood veil, now no longer actively being spread. The group were hailed as heroes in the city, but it was a battered city that was mourning the loss of many lives and now firmly under the iron fist of the Grey Maidens.
[/sblock]

[sblock=What Has Gone Before (3. Escape From Old Korvosa)]
Old Korvosa has been quarantined. All of the bridges, apart from the stone Montlare Bridge, have been burned, and Grey Maidens watch the stone bridge. Left adrift from the rest of the city and already broken from blood veil, Old Korvosa falls into the anarchy of a gang war, and one figure emerges triumphant, having crushed the Cerulean Brotherhood and Eel's End. The unlikely figure was once Pilts Swastel, propriertor of Exemplary Execrables, a playhouse of dubious taste. Now he calls himself the Emperor of Old Korvosa.

Majenko flies past the blockade to bring news to the House of the Forgotten, as well as D'jahn and Marshal Kroft hiding inside D'jhan's magic hat. D'jhan performs a last Harrow reading before passing Zellara's Harrow deck on to Manachan. Kroft warns the group that Vencarlo Orisini claimed to have had news of the night that the King died, but that he has since gone missing. The Korvosan Guard is depleted due to the plague, and Grey Maidens now run the city.

Seeking Vencarlo's house, the group find evidence that it is still inhabited, but also disvover that it is being watched by an urchin, nicknamed 'Boil', who unwittingly leads them to Devargo Bavarsi, formerly the Spider King of Eel's End. Devargo trades information with the group, that Vencarlo was friends with an artist known as Salvatore Scream, who may know where the swordsman had gone. Scream had fallen into the clutches of the Emperor, and Devargo offered help in exchange for the opportunity for revenge.

The Emperor's "palace" was up in the shingles, and here the group were granted an audience. Pilts agreed to allowing a meeting with his artist, but first the group had to entertain him in a game of blood pig, a no-holds barred brawl involving crueslty to small pigs. They easily overcame his supposed star players, and the Emperor grudgingly granted them five minutes with Scream, but not alone.
[/sblock]

[sblock=People]
*The House of the Forgotten*
*Kester* - oldest Lamb, now "in charge" of Edmond's Orphanage.
*Ol' Jeremiah* - wizard, cast out of the Acadamae and blinded by a rival, now cured and living in the orphanage.
*Dj'hân* - tiny urchin with mysterious powers, but unreliable at timekeeping.
*Majenko* - Dj'hân's pseudodragon friend, once hostage to Devargo Barisi

*Verik Vancaskerkin* - former guard, now running All the World's Meat.
*Lynn D'Archess* - former adventurer, now living with Verik,
*Marshal Cressida Kroft* - commander of Korvosa Guard, the civil defence force.
*Vencarlo Orisini *- flamboyant fencing master, friend of Kroft

*Mamusia Lela *- Old Varisian midwife and healer, out of her depth.
*Taddeus* - grandson of Mamusia Lela.
*Milos* - grandson of Mamusia Lela.
*Grau Kirton* - Lieutenant in Sable Company, prone to drinking too much.
*Tayce Soldado* - Grau's sister, a widow with three children.
*Brienna Soldado* - Tayce's 9 year old daughter, first victim of Blood Veil (now cured).
*Deyanira Mirukova *- Varisian girl in need of help.
*Ruan Mirukova* - her brother, a missing ocarina player of some renown. Now rescued.

*Eries Yelloweyes* - fishwife, secret wererat moderate.
*"Red"* - helpful wererat burglar.

*Defeated Villains*
*Gaedren Lamm* - Miserable old crime lord, apparently languishing in the dungeons of Castle Korvosa.
*Hookshanks* - gnome minion of Lamm, in prison in Longacre Building.
*Yargin* - Lamm's accountant. Dead.
*Giggles* - psycopathic half-orc companion of Lamm. Dead.

*Parns, Karralo, Baldrago, Malder* - Verik's fellow deserters, now doing time in the brig.

*Rolth* - infamous necromancer, not at home. Implicated in blood veil and now dead.
*Cabbagehead* - Rolth's idiot jailer. Dead
*Vreeg* - Rolth's derro apprentice, now bisected.
*Various other derro* - Abduction, cattle mutilation, strange experiments? Korvosa's version of the Greys, now awaiting execution.
*Jolistina Susperio* - Harley Quinn wannabe, mad elf in thrall to Rolth. Imprisoned.

*Vendra Loaggri *- purveyor of Lavender's Luxurious Liniment, a snake-oil cure.

*Girrigz* - wererat would-be revolutionary (ex-).

*Dr. Davaulus* - leader of the Queen's Physicians, tasked with finding a cure for Blood Veil. Apparently doing just the opposite. Now dead.

*Lady Andaisin *- high ranking cultist of Urgathoa, mastermind behind Blood Veil and generally twisted chick. Dead. Twice.

*Other Figures in Korvosa*
*Queen Ileosa Arabasti* - Queen of Korvosa, young widow and not well liked by the city.
*Sabrina Marrin* - queen's bodyguard, leader of the Grey Maidens, rumoured to be the Queen's lover and apparently formerly involved in a love triangle with Grau Kirton and Vencarlo Orisini. Now head of the Grey Maidens and blamed for many of the city's ills.

*Lord Glorio Arkona* - head of powerful Arkona family.
*Lady Merya Arkona* - Glorio's sister, possibly the mysterious "M" payrolling Verik.
*Carnochan* - factotum of Glorio Arkona.

*Lord Carowyn* - last survivor of a gruesome massacre.

*Devargo Bavarsi* - "King of the Spiders", dealer in secrets and poisons, formerly ran the vice den of Eel's End (now destroyed in Old Korvosa's gang war).
*Ambassador Amprei* - Chelaxian ambassador and dirty boy.
*Boil* - Urchin boy used as a messenger by Devargo Bavarsi.

*Trinia Sabor* - young painter, suspected of regicide, Shingle runner. Left the city courtesy of Vencarlo Orisini.

*Thousand Bones* - Shoanti shaman leading delegation trying to make peace between Shoanti and Korvosa. Left the city for the Cinderlands before the plague.
*Ghaeken* - dead Shoanti brave.

*Prelate Julius Ishani Dhatri* - priest of Irori and friend/patron of Edmond.
*Brindom Towar* - occasional adventurer and priest of Erastil.

*Thorson Berith* - half orc adventurer, whereabouts unknown.
*Thing* - Rolth's waste disposal.

*Blackjack* - Korvosa's very own Zorro.

*"The Grey Man"* - suspiciously vampiric-looking associate of the Urgathoan cultists, under oath to leave Korvosa.

*Pilts Swastel* - Self-proclaimed Emperor of Old Korvosa, formerly a seedy theatre manager, now a seedy crime lord.
*Chittersnap* - Ettercap, former associate of Devargo Bavarsi, now working for Pilts Swastel. Responsible for creating the drug Shiver.
*The Shinglesnipes *- Emperor's men.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Creation]
Using the Pathfinder RPG Beta rules (free download!) with the following variants:

- 20 point buy (see the first chapter of the rules)
- starting hit points are Constitution + Con modifer + maximum class hit die.

Other options:
-Scribe Scroll becomes Craft Spell-Completion Item. Mechanically identical, but you can choose the form that the item takes.
-Brew Potion becomes Craft Single-Use Item. Again, mechanically identical but you choose the form that the item takes. These allow for a bit of customisation to your crafter-type casters.

Download the (free) players guide PDF from paizo.com, use any options therein that you like including traits to align your character background with the campaign start.
Posting guidelines:

- Choose a colour for IC speech.
- Generally in my games I do the dice rolling (using the engine at Pen, Paper and Pixel) but I don't complain if you give me Invisible Castle rolls sometimes.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Houserules]

- I'm using the "fast" experience rate from the Pathfinder Beta rules.
- I'm using the Disabled and Dying variant from Arcana Evolved. You are Disabled between 0 hp and your Con modifier as a negative number (if modifier is normally positive). If you have a Con higher than 10, you are Dying until you reach -Con hit points. The Half-Orc Ferocity racial trait increases your Disabled range by 1.

Example: Con 14 (+2 mod) means you are Disabled between 0 and -2 hp, Dying from -3 to -14 hp, and dead from -15 hp onwards. If you have Ferocity, you would be Disabled between 0 and -3 hp, Dying between -4 and -14 hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

*pounce*

Want.

Need more details though for concepting. What sortsess of gamess will it be, precious? A game of swordses? Or talkings with FILTHY NASSTY HOBBITSES!!

...

That is, heavy combat? Heavy RP? Half-n-halfling?

I am drawn by Pathfinder rules towards sorcery...


----------



## kinem

I'm interested.  Maybe a wizard ...


----------



## airwalkrr

I told myself once I got back into pbp games I would only commit to one or two so I could keep up with them. I've been waiting for something good. This looks like this is it. I'm in. My character choice is flexible depending upon what others play, but I am leaning towards cleric.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hi, Dr Si! You do amazing things in your other games 

And I really like Paizo adventures. I had taken a look at the CotCT Player's guide and this sounds like a real fun game 

Not sure what I will play (I really like the new sorcerer and wizard options, but don't want to double roles). Probably fighter, rogue or druid. What is most needed


----------



## Halford

Well I have been looking to trying out a fighter under the pathfinder rules, but if Walking Dad wants the role I would also be delighted to run a bard.  I might even lean towards bard a little - especailly if we are a decent sized party.

Plus I am a big fan of the Piazo adventures and never seem to get to run in them by various quirks of fate.  Touch wood I won't jinx this one!


----------



## Oni

I would definately be interested.  I'm not familiar with pathfinder so I don't have any preferences as of yet, but I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## airwalkrr

Dr. Si, thanks for making the house rules simple. KISS isn't just a great rock band. 

I think I will go ahead with the cleric, as they are always welcome. Is it first-come, first-served or do you have some other criteria for picking the players? I will take a look at the Player's Guide and come back with some character decisions. I will probably play a dwarf. I haven't played very many dwarves.


----------



## Dr Simon

I think it'll be first come first served to a certain degree, although those of you who've expressed an interest above works out to about the right number (I've found that one or two people usually drop out right away so it's best to over-recruit a bit to begin with).

Re: Pathfinder character types, I like how they've made each class quite appealing with the various new options. I'd find it difficult to choose what to play.

To answer Shayuri's question, I've only got the first part so far (which will probably take a while to go through in PbP!) but it's a mix of fight, talk and investigate. The campaign overall seems quite heavily city-based with a bit of intrigue, and dealings both with the high and mighty and dirty low-lifes. I was tempted to convert it to Conclave since the city-setting of Korvosa is quite similar to Llaza, but I'm going to run it out of the box to save work.

Airwalkrr: Cleric is good. I'm going to use the Golarian religions (that are in both the beta rules and the player's guide) so choose one from there.

Halford: Two fighters would work if you and WD both wanted to play one - front-line meat-shields are always useful in a Paizo adventure path!  (Although I'm liking the barbarian rage options...). But bard is cool too.

Brief campaign setting summary for those who have not yet read the PG:

Korvosa is a sprawling city, roughly 300 years old settled by the old Chelaxian Empire. The Empire may have crumbled, but the former colony remains vibrant, a city of extreme wealth and extreme poverty. The majority of the human population are of Chelaxian descent (kind of European as far as I can tell) although many are now of mixed descent with the indigenous Varisian humans (kind of Romany Gypsy). Full Varisians are treated with suspicion as thieves and witches. The city was originally won from land settled by the Shoanti humans (kind of Native Americans), and Korvosa Castle is built upon the remains of an ancient Shoanti pyramid. 

The rulership of Korvosa is considered something of a curse - the Curse of the Crimson Throne. No ruler of Korvosa has ever died of old age or left a clear line of succession. The current king, Eodred II, is old and, as rumour go, sick from an incurable illness. Everyone is poised to see what will happen when the old king finally succumbs to the Curse. Eodred is notorious for his love (or lust) of much younger women - his current (and only) Queen Ileosa is about a third of his age and although formerly unpopular due to her haughty demeanour towards Korvosa has garnered some sympathy as the devoted wife of an ailing man.

But all this is way above the sphere of your characters who all share one thing in common - a petty criminal by the name of Gaedon Lamm. Lamm is a bit player in the underworld of Korvosa, but an unpleasant* one nonetheless. He deals in the mind-bending drug known as "shiver", and has ruined many lives with it. He keeps a stable of orphans, known as his "Little Lamms" that he uses to steal for him to fund his business. The Little Lamms are not treated kindly. He has his fingers in other minor scams as well, a bit of extortion, a bit of blackmail, a bit of kidnapping. Most of this affects only the poor and dregs of society, so the city watch have neither the time nor the inclination to do anything about him. At some point in your past, Lamm has affected either you or somebody close to you (see Traits section of the Player's Guide). As the campaign begins, someone decides that it is time for payback....

*Or as the PG and the adventure would have it, "despicable". This is repeated every other mention of Lamm, like the epiphet in an epic poem. Fleet-Footed Achilleus, Wily Oddyseus, Steady Old Vainamoinen, Despicable Gaidon Lamm.


----------



## Neurotic

*Pathfinder New PC*

I'm not familiar with Pathfinder, but I'm donwloading. I'll chime in before end of week with char concept if there are still open slots...

I'd go for duskblade probably if available.


----------



## Dr Simon

Hmm, no duskblade I'm afraid as I don't have the supplement with that in. I *might* be persuaded to use the Arcana Evolved Mage Blade although it would need some work to blend it with the Pathfinder rules (not much, but enough).  On a related note, humans in Pathfinder get proficiency with any one martial weapon of their choice, so you could find it easier to create a sword-wielding spellcaster.


----------



## Neurotic

*Duskblade*

Duskblade is in PHB II. It's one of new official full classes. It's not supplement as such...

And it's more fighter then caster, it has full BAB and only about dozen spells on it's list.

Still, if not that, I'll think of a concept overnight. Once I get to see Pathfinder I'll see what is available...

And I'll check Mage Blade


----------



## Walking Dad

If you allow the crossbow feats from players guide PDF I would like to play a crossbow wielding dwarf ranger.


----------



## Dr Simon

From the CoTC Player's Guide?  Crossbow Mastery?  Yeah, happy with that.  The crossbow-wielding dwarf ranger seems to be one of the Pathfinder iconics 

@ Neurotic:  I don't mind duskblade if you can send me the details, it's just that I don't have it to hand. It'll need a bit of tweaking to align it with the changes in PF, but probably not much, it's not a hugely different system to 3.5


----------



## Ambrus

I'd love to get in on this if there's still room; I like what I've seen of the Pathfinder system. Only a dozen posts in the thread so far but it already seems full up. 

If there's room however, I have to admit I was intrigued by Dr Simon's mention of Arcana Evolved. I'd love to try a Faen, possibly as a warlock or a dragonfire adept if possible. I've been hoping to play such a character for a good long while now, but it isn't every DM's cup of tea.

Let me know if there's room please.


----------



## Oni

I got the pathfinder rules.  From my initial looking over the changes to the classes form 3e seem interesting.  My gut desire is sorcerer, but I'll ask your stance on having more than one of the same class as some else also expressed that desire.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus:  Faen we can probably go with - all PF races have a net +2 to ability scores so we'd need to address that.  I don't have the rules for warlocks or dragonfire adepts (although, if we were going to mix in AE then I could probably allow Witch as a similar class).  Also, PF sorcerer, wizard and cleric all get powers depending on bloodline, specialisation or domains (respectively) that are a bit similar to warlock powers (from what I can tell).

Oni:  I don't mind multiple characters of the same class - at least with the PF sorcerers you can try different bloodlines to make them different. I know Shayuri will want to play one. Shayuri *always* plays sorcerers


----------



## Valthosian

I'm interested, with a couple caveats  I haven't played a PbP before so I need to know what level of participation and response time is expected, and I'm in Hawaii, I would have most access m-f 10:30am est- 8pm est.

I'm flexible beyond that, although I only recently downloaded the pathfinder beta so I'll need to do some research.

Let me know if despite all these potential handicaps you'd be interested in having me


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Ambrus:  Faen we can probably go with - all PF races have a net +2 to ability scores so we'd need to address that.



Great!


			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> I don't have the rules for warlocks or dragonfire adepts (although, if we were going to mix in AE then I could probably allow Witch as a similar class).



Here's the Dragonfire Adept


			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Also, PF sorcerer, wizard and cleric all get powers depending on bloodline, specialisation or domains (respectively) that are a bit similar to warlock powers (from what I can tell).



I'd have to take a look at that. Essentially, I'd like to play a faen with magical fey-like abilities of one sort or another. The specifics would likely depend on what others choose to play.

So, should I bother making a character for this? Is there any room left?


----------



## Shayuri

Dr Simon said:


> Ambrus:  Faen we can probably go with - all PF races have a net +2 to ability scores so we'd need to address that.  I don't have the rules for warlocks or dragonfire adepts (although, if we were going to mix in AE then I could probably allow Witch as a similar class).  Also, PF sorcerer, wizard and cleric all get powers depending on bloodline, specialisation or domains (respectively) that are a bit similar to warlock powers (from what I can tell).
> 
> Oni:  I don't mind multiple characters of the same class - at least with the PF sorcerers you can try different bloodlines to make them different. I know Shayuri will want to play one. Shayuri *always* plays sorcerers




Vicious lies.

I sometimes play warlocks.

(^_^)

I don't necessarily mind another sorceror, but we'd need to coordinate fairly closely either to have distinct roles (blaster vs summoner for example) or perhaps to have similar roles with entertaining RP consequences (fierce rivals, perhaps...constantly keeping a running headcount to try to outdo the other).


----------



## Dr Simon

Yikes!  That's nine applicants so far. I'll probably choose the first six or seven who come up with an interesting character (not necessarily with all the crunch intact), and keep the rest as reserve if they like.

Shay - don't forget a telepath as well!

I agree on the character role thing - it's not so much having two of the same class, it's having two with the same focus. Having a beguiler and an enchanter in the same party would probably cause more ructions than two wizards.

Ambrus:  I think I'll go with +2 Cha to both types of Faen. Dex or Int are the most likely candidates but that kind of defines the difference between Loresong and Quickling so I don't want to touch that.  Loresong would be your best choice for a magic-using one. Erm, you *could* use the fey-blooded sorcerer from PF, but that would be the *third* sorcerer suggestion so far. Maybe a cleric with charm or community domains, or an enchantment specialist wizard would also do the trick.  Dragonfire Adept seems okay to me, no real problems compared to PF core classes. 

Valthosian:  I'm happy to include you, see first paragraph to this post.  I don't know about others, but I usually check daily (except weekends). I tend to allow at least 24 hours before moving the game on, to allow the post to "pass around the world", although I'll sometimes address specific points straight away. So geographic location isn't really a problem.


----------



## Oni

Spiffy.  I'll go over the rules a little more closely and comeback with a concept.  

Shayuri, if you have some particular concept in mind please let me know I'll work around a bit, I'd prefer not to step on any toes.


----------



## Valthosian

Dr Simon said:


> Yikes!  That's nine applicants so far. I'll probably choose the first six or seven who come up with an interesting character (not necessarily with all the crunch intact), and keep the rest as reserve if they like.
> 
> Valthosian:  I'm happy to include you, see first paragraph to this post.  I don't know about others, but I usually check daily (except weekends). I tend to allow at least 24 hours before moving the game on, to allow the post to "pass around the world", although I'll sometimes address specific points straight away. So geographic location isn't really a problem.





Cool well, I'll have to try and bust off the rust and come up with something interesting then


----------



## Ambrus

Here's my secret-ish character concept, in brief, for the DM's consideration:[Sblock=Dr Simons]I'm considering playing a loresong faen dragonfire adept with the intention of metamorphosing into a spryte at 3rd level. That's the mechanics side of it at least. Storywise, I'd likely ditch most of the background flavor and nomenclature of the faen race and dragonfire adept class in lieu of a unique backstory of my own. That's to say that my character wouldn't be descended from dragons or ever refer to himself as a loresong. His breath weapon attacks would, for reasons of flavor, take the form of scorching or freezing winds which he could unleash at will. And, though I'd use the ability scores and modifiers for being Small sized during 1st and 2nd level, I'd prefer to describe my character as being tiny-sized from the beginning rather than have him later shrink down at 3rd level.

I'd like to try portraying a fey spirit of sorts; a modern incarnation of the ancient nature spirits that inhabited the area before the coming of humans and the founding of the city of Korsova three hundred years ago. At his core my character would be a creature of nature, but having incarnated within a heavily urbanized cityscape, he'd be out of synch with his true nature and heritage. That's to say that he wouldn't at first be consciously aware of his origins or able to fully tap into his fey birthright abilities. He'd be a stranger in a strange land so to speak.

I imagine that my character, being alone in an alien city like Korsova, would have naturally incarnated into a form that blends in with his modern environment. He'd appear to others as a juvenile halfling boy, roughly knee high to an adult human. With no parents he'd naturally take on the role of a guttersnipe street urchin, most likely having been adopted as a "Little Lamm" by Gaedon early on to perform larcenous activities. After a few years of not growing or visibly aging however, along with a few other uncanny occurrences around the boy (thanks to his class abilities manifesting as natural phenomena), Gaedon and his other Lamms began to grow distrustful of the odd halfling in their midst and ran him off.

Now my character finds himself alone in Korsova and at odds with Gaedon and his gang and with only a muddled and incomplete understanding of his birthright. With every day that passes however, his uncanny ability to control the elements grows and even he doesn't know why. Whether he'll ever fully grasp what he is, and whether other fey may find and enlighten him is left mostly up to you.

This may be a little unusual character-wise, so let me know what you think of it and whether you'd enjoy trying to work it into the campaign or not. [/sblock]


----------



## Valthosian

My submission: [sblock]
   Sen is a level 1 human rogue who will be multi-classing into a Rogue/Artificer. 

  Sen, a human rogue, was born into the lap of magic, unfortunately he himself seemed somewhat lacking. His mother and father, a sorceress and wizard respectively were neither particularly powerful, they did however expect that their brood of children would all grow up to be archmages since they had had the good grace to be born to two magic wielding parents. Sen it seemed was cut from a different cloth. No matter how hard he tried or they forced it  upon him, he simply could not cast the spells they tried to teach him and there wasn’t a hint of innate capacity like his mother’s. In desperation to fit in and not be assaulted by his siblings, he found another avenue. The path of the rogue is one of trickery, deceit, self preservation, and the use of other people’s toys. In short, it was perfect. Sen began by using his intelligence and bluffing to make it appear that he could make things happen by extraordinary means, he moved on as time passed and his family grew skeptical, to stealing magical items.

  His scam was becoming difficult to maintain while living at home and using only his own family’s goods, so he worked his way toward the big city in order to feed his need for new and varied magical tools. Entering into a partnership with a local thieving magnate, he honed his skills and returned home increasingly rarely, although on each trip he delighted his parents at his “progress”. In truth, however, he had sensed something in the meantime, an affinity with these magical items, and when he had time and items to spare, he was going to investigate just what that might entail. Unfortunately, he just visited home and spent everything he had maintaining his deception, now is a good time to find a new job offer and spend some time away from the folks while replenishing.


You might think that he’s a real momma’s boy but in truth, with 2 magically adept parents and 6 siblings cut from the same cloth, it’s healthier to hold up appearances. He’s looking for a way to prove once and for all that he’s “got it” and then fade out of their lives and find a change of scenery. 
  Physically, Sen is a slender human with a ragged mop of black hair and intensely blue eyes that rarely stay focused in one place too long unless he’s analyzing some bit of magic or language. He carries a scattering of burn scars on his hands from both acid and fire, one reason he is less than interested in long term relationships with his siblings other than one that could provide revenge. He is excellent at forming surface relationships but avoids deeper ones, he’s not yet ready to overcome a childhood dominated by conflict, weakness, and hiding everything that was important to him. From deep down, he has an intense need to prove himself to himself but he needs a little more maturity before he’s ready to walk away from his family with his head high.

  Sen is a neutrally aligned character with no deeply held religious beliefs.

   Current Stat Block: S11, D17, C10,I14,W10,C15, 20 point buy with human 2 point bonus to dex.
  Feats: Weapon Finesse, Magical Aptitude.
  Skills: Acrobatics, Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Knowledge(Arcana), Linguistics, Perception, Sleight of Hand, Stealth, Use Magic Device.
 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem

Dr. Si, I'm unusually busy this week but that will end after the weekend and I should be able to make the character early next week.  I hope you don't hold that against me.

I'm thinking a human Taldorian wizard (conjurer) but that could change.

I'm looking forward to this game!


----------



## airwalkrr

Well, I had a great write up. EN World ate it. Here's a summary.

Khadmeade came to Korvosa from Janderhoff to help his brother Norhin with his business, serve the priesthood of Torag, and hopefully make a name for himself in the process. He ended up serving as a glorified babysitter for his nephew Roin. Khadmeade is now stuck looking for Roin who went missing while Norhin is away on a business trip back to Janderhoff. Khadmeade suspects Gaedren Lamm has something to do with the dwarf boy's abduction and plans to make him pay.

LG male dwarf cleric of Torag
Domains earth and protection
extra turning
appraise will be maxed; other skills spread between sense motive, diplomacy, spellcraft

What sort of money do we have to purchase equipment?


----------



## Neurotic

*Duskblade*


Duskblade

I'll review Mage blade in more detail, I'm traveling today and it's unlikely I'll be back today, so tomorrow I'll review the rules and you can approve or reject duskblade in lieu of Mage Blade. Except for BAB there is not some great difference...for Athame: please google "pc_soulblade.pdf" and tell me what you think...it progresses by it's own levels instead of upgrading as mage blade does...


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus: It's an interesting concept, not sure how much the campaign will do it justice but I'm happy to include him. One note:

[SBLOCK="Ambrus"]
Gaedron Lamm and his cronies are cruel taskmasters. The orphans that they have under them are badly mistreated so the character probably would not have merely been "run off" but would have more likely narrowly escaped with his life (perhaps after surprising everyone by manifesting his powers)
[/SBLOCK]

Valthosian: That's fine, you'll need to refresh me with further details of the artificer when you come to it as I sold my copy of Eberron. You'll also need to tie his background in with Gaedron Lamm a bit more (see Crimson Throne Player's Guide pdf). 

Airwalkrr: Concept is fine. As for money, erk, not looked at how they do it in PF.  I reckon average starting gold for your class. Normally I do maximum, but the PCs are meant to be a bit stuck in the lower recesses of Korvosan society at the start of game.  

Note that in PF, all bought skills can only the same as your level (i.e. 1 rank). Class skills get a +3 bonus, cross-class skills don't. In other words, you don't do the multiply by 4 thing at first level, you just buy a number of skills equal to your skill point total.

Kinem: No worries, but be warned that the game may fill up!

Neurotic:  Duskblade seems fine, it's probably easier to use that than mess about further with trying to fit in an AE class (where the spellcasting works differently anyway). 

Anyone *not* going for some kind of caster?


----------



## Halford

I am still thinking fighter or at least a martial class from the Beta, hope to have something up Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Walking Dad

I said fighter, ranger or rogue. Not much spellcasting here. Lean a bit to rogue at the moment.


----------



## Dr Simon

Heh! I was only joking. It just reminded me of strip #4 from this webcomic. (Written by a former Creative Conclave contributer, BTW)


----------



## Shayuri

As usual, I have several ideas that I'll shotgun out to try to narrow the focus a bit. 

1) A celestial bloodline sorcerer who was raised in a convent or monastery most of her life and has thus been well educated, but also very sheltered. Circumstances have changed of late, compelling her to leave this protected enclave and venture out into the world. Perhaps there was some kind of attack, and it was deemed unsafe. Or perhaps it was even destroyed, with only the most fortunate of circumstances allowing her to survive. Or maybe there was simply a calling to go forth. I'll leave the specifics open for now. The character is unfailingly polite and almost ridiculously compassionate and just plain nice. Despite her upbringing she's not a zealot, nor particularly judgmental in a religious sense...though she has no truck with cruelty. She's delighted to actually see the things she's only read about on musty old scrolls, and tends to be annoyingly perky; prone to see the best in any situation, however grim. Probably a "summoner" sorceror, with secondary focus on buffs and utility.

2) Draconic bloodline sorcerer (possibly with draconic heritage feats or feats from Dragon Magic if you permit) who has been part of a traveling 'circus' of sorts, using magic to assist in the spectacles and of course moonlighting as The Astounding Snake Woman and various other monikers. Again, the reason for her leaving this environment is flexible, but I imagine it could easily just be a desire to accomplish something of consequence. This character is more troubled; oscillating between almost manic bouts of hauteur as she glories in her superhuman abilities and maudlin moments of depression as she wallows in her limitations. She has good basic values, but struggles sometimes to do the right thing against temptations of power, riches and knowledge about her favorite subject: dragons. I'm thinking this sorcerer would focus on personal augmentation/transformations, with some blasties as well.

3) Air elemental bloodline sorcerer; the product of an ancient noble line now fallen and scattered that consorted with djinn in days now long gone. This could be Shoanti, perhaps, representing a descendant of the old kingdoms that dotted this land before its colonization from outside. This character is a study in contrasts. Quite literally 'airy' and flaky, but who considers any sworn oath to be an unbreakable bond. Self-centered, but compelled to perform random acts of kindness. Resentful of these intruders to her people's lands, but disdainful of the Shoanti's slowness to adapt and unite. She loathes what has become of her people, but freely works with Varisians and others to try to understand their strengths...and weaknesses. In time I could see her choosing to try to bring the tribes of Shoanti together and forge them into a real power, perhaps eventually attempting to carve a Shoanti nation that can defend itself from these foreigners. This would be an "artillery" sorcerer, primarily.

Those are the main ones, though I have other ideas I can develop if none of those appeal.

Whaddya think, sirs?


----------



## Walking Dad

Would you allow a standard Tiefling as pathfinder race without LA? They already have a +2 in two abilities and the standard races got a boost.

I would like to play an Acadamae Guard (class: rogue) who entered a forbidden love with a student. Suddenly she disappeared. One of her collagues used drugs and had contact to Gaedren. (Love Lost: Widowed backround trait).


----------



## Ambrus

[SBLOCK="Dr Simon"]Gaedron's violence and an unexpected manifestation of powers sound good – nicely gritty and dramatic, just the way I like it. 
[/SBLOCK]







Dr Simon said:


> Anyone *not* going for some kind of caster?



I could pitch a different character concept based on the final makeup of the party, what we're missing and whether I make the cut or not. So has it been settled who's playing yet? Seems we've got a rogue, at least one martial character and plenty of arcanists up for consideration. A who's who list to clarify things would be helpful.


----------



## Valthosian

Given what people all seem to be leaning toward, I'm going to toss out a character concept for a half-orc barbarian in the next couple hours, it seems we need something a little less squishy


----------



## Oni

I feel like I had better post something before all the spots fill up. 

I'm still working on fleshing out the particulars in my mind, but this is it in a nutshell.  

She is a half-elf, the result of a short tryst between a minor noble woman and an elf from the elven ambassador's enclave.  Even though she might have been considered a stain on the family's honor they raised her as one of their own, despite this she's always felt seperated by her heritage and this wasn't helped by the onset of strange sorcerous powers.  This sense of seperation has let her to explore a more bohemian lifestyle amoung the radical students, artists, writers, and other ne'er do wells, who frequent shady bars and pontificate on the corruption of the establishment.  One of her closer friends in this group, a student and writer, became involved with a certain unsavory character over a sum of lent money.  After an increasing escalation of attempted debt collection and inability to pay her friend it would seem that our dear Mr. Lamm decided he'd frame her friend for murder as punishment.  And so our young sorceress has become imbroiled in this affair after watching her friend's life be destroyed by this horrible little man.  

She, feels like a person out of place, trapped between worlds of heritage and social standing, and values.  She would be either arcane or fey bloodline, I've not quite made up my mind yet.  

Not very slick at this point, but that's the basic idea.


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri - all look fine to me. I guess you and Oni need to hash out roles between you.  The latter two backgrounds would mesh with the campaign in interesting ways. Don't forget to work on a tie to Gaedran Lamm.

WD - Hm, reckon a tiefling wouldn't hurt. The resistances are possibly slightly more powerful than the standard race package, but perhaps not too much as they have little else.

In strict terms of who expressed interest first, I'm going to give first shout to:

Shayuri
Kinem
Airwalkrr
Walking Dad
Halford
Oni

Neurotic, Ambrus and Valthosian you are currently in reserve. If any of the above don't get a character sorted (at least the basics) by Monday then you're in, or you can hang around in case somebody drops out.  Sorry about that folks, but I think it's fairer than having to judge on the basis of character concepts. 

Current character concepts are:

Shayuri - sorceress (celestial, draconic or air elemental bloodline)
Kinem - human wizard
Airwalkrr - dwarf cleric
Walking Dad - tielfling rogue
Halford - something martial
Oni - half elf sorcerer (arcane or fey bloodline)

Neurotic - duskblade
Ambrus - faen dragonbreath adept
Valthosian - human rogue or half-orc barbarian.

Actually, the other option would be to run an Alpha and Beta game, with a pary of four and a pary of five, through the same adventure. Once the set-up is established that won't be too much work.


----------



## Ambrus

Edit: I suppose that's fair. Shame, I was getting rather excited at the though of this campaign.

Another concept I could offer if it'd fit in better would be a Romani-esque Varisian bladed-scarf warrior / dancer; a downtrodden member of a marginalized and persecuted race. He'd be rustic and superstitious in nature, but also possessed of a charming romanticism. He could either be a straight fighter (if we need the muscle) or possibly a bard (if we need the extra healing and group support) or possibly something more unusual such as a Soulblade or an AE Witch of one sort or another. I can further flesh it out if given the go ahead.


----------



## Shayuri

Re: Tiefling - One thing to watch out for is that they have the Outsider (Native) creature type, making them immune to effects that target "persons," like most low level enchantments. This is not an issue at higher levels, but is often overlooked when doing comparative analysis.

As for ties to the campaign's villain, I have ideas. Will update shortly.


----------



## Walking Dad

But it makes you vulnerable to outsider only effects.

The biggest old abuse was to use the 3.5 Alter Self to get other outsider forms. But I'm not playing a caster and the spell was revised in the Beta.

BTW: Elves and Human (Mulan) can become native outsiders for the cost of one feat in FR (Otherworldly).


----------



## airwalkrr

I know the way skills work in PF. I was just pointing my intended direction for the benefit of my fellow players so we don't have too much overlap. At first level I will likely only have two skill points to work with. But over the long haul, Appraise will be maxed out while I spread points among other Diplomacy, Sense Motive, and Spellcraft. If someone else wants to focus on being a face, I will probably just focus on Appraise and Spellcraft.


----------



## airwalkrr

Here is my submission.

[sblock=Khadmeade]
Male dwarf cleric 1
LG Medium humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +3 (+5 taste/touch, notice unusual stonework)
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Giant

*AC* 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16; +4 vs. giants
(Dex +1, +4 armor, +2 shield)
*hp* 21 (1 HD)
*resist* hearty (+2 versus poison, spells, and spell-like abilities)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +2, *Will* +7 (+1 Will from Missing Child trait)

*Spd* 20 ft.; slow and steady (speed never reduced by armor)
*Melee* warhammer +2 (1d8+2/x3)
*Melee* dagger +2 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Ranged* light crossbow +1 (1d8/19-20)
*Ranged* net -3 (entangled)
*Base Atk* +0; *CMB* +2; stability (+4 to resist bull rush or trip while on ground)
*Atk Options* acid dart (+1 ranged touch; 30 ft.; 1d6 acid)
*Special Actions* channel energy 6/day (1d6 positive energy; 30 ft.; DC 11), resistant touch (transfer own +1 resistance bonus to target for one minute)

*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 1st):
*1st*—bless, remove fear
*0*—create water, detect magic, vigor
*Domains* Earth, Protection

*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 12
*SQ* +1 to attack orcs and goblins, greed (Appraise a class skill to for nonmagical goods, gems, metals), favored class (cleric), stonecunning (automatic check to notice ununusual stonework when within 10 feet), weapon familiarity (dwarven weapons)
*Feats* Extra Turning, Martial Weapon proficiency (battleaxe, heavy pick, warhammer)
*Skills* Appraise +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +5

*Possessions* warhammer, light crossbow, bolts (10), dagger, net, scale mail, large wooden shield, wooden symbol of Torag, cleric's vestments, 12 gp

*Background* Khadmeade came to Korvosa full of hopes and dreams. Like many dwarves, he hopes to one day amass a sizable fortune. For many, the priesthood of Torag is both an honorable an profitable career path, and so he took to it like so many in his family before him. Because Janderhoff was simply full to the brim with overeager priests of Torag seeking to make a name for themselves, he came to Korvosa, where his successful merchant brother Norhin assured him that prospects were much brighter. Sadly, nothing could be further from the truth.

Norhin's motives for summoning Khadmeade to Korvosa were less than transparent. Khadmeade arrived to find a city quite in need, but little to offer him in the way of glory or wealth for his efforts. Moreover it seemed that Norhin's troublesome son Roin needed constant attending to, a task Khadmeade was stuck with all too often like a mere nanny. Now, Roin has gone missing under Khadmeade's watch, and if Khadmeade cannot find him before Norhin returns from a business trip in Janderhoff, it will be a great stain upon his honor.

*Personality* Khadmeade has a good nature, a wise soul, and a healthful spirit, but he, like so many other dwarves, has a critical weakness in his desire for wealth. He treasures wealth above almost all things, sometimes placing it even above family, even above honor. He has been known to put himself in great peril for a copper piece (though wisdom of age has now taught him only gold is truly worth risking his beard).

He likes heady ale, stout mead, and strong brandy. Occasionally, he even fancies a bit of elven wine, if its a good year, mind you. He is often the life of the party and always a steadfast companion. He never lets his friends down although he will bawl his eyes out if it means being forced to leave treasure behind.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Walking Dad said:


> But it makes you vulnerable to outsider only effects.
> 
> The biggest old abuse was to use the 3.5 Alter Self to get other outsider forms. But I'm not playing a caster and the spell was revised in the Beta.
> 
> BTW: Elves and Human (Mulan) can become native outsiders for the cost of one feat in FR (Otherworldly).




I can't think of anything offhand that's outsiders-only. Banishment and Dismissal only affect things with the Extraplanar subtype. 

That said, I don't think it's a dealbuster. I personally have no problem with a tiefling along. I just felt a need to point out an oft-overlooked strength of the race.


----------



## Oni

airwalkrr mentioning the scarcity of his skill points reminded me of this.


Do you get the the +1 skill point/ +1 Hp at first level if you've taken your favored class, or only at subsequent levels when you gain a level in your favored class?


----------



## Shayuri

As far as I know, yes.

This might seem silly...but what level are we starting at?


----------



## Oni

Here's what I've got.  I may tweak the spells somewhat based on what the other casters are doing, but currently i'm thinking a little blasty and some debuff.  

[sblock=Lynn]

Lynn d'Arches  
Half-Elf Sorceress 1 (favored class) Bloodline: Arcane
Alignment: Chaotic Good  Age: 21  Height: 5'4"  Weight: 98lb. 

Size- Medium
Speed- 30 ft.

Str:  8 (-1) (Light Load: 26 or lighter, Medium Load: 27-53, Heavy Load: 54-80)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Chr: 19 (+4)

Fort: +0+1=+1	
Ref: +0+2=+2
Will: +2+0=+2

HP: 19

Init: +6

BAB: +0
Melee: -1
Ranged: +2

Dagger: 1d4-1(19-20x2) 10ft. Piercing or Slashing

Skills
	Spellcraft: +1+3+1=+4
	Bluff: +1+3+4+3+2=+13
	Appraise: +1+3+1+3=+7
	Diplomacy: +1+4=+5
	Perception: +0 no ranks(+2 sight or sound)(+2 and +4 respectively when familiar is within arms reach)

Feats
	Skill Focus: Bluff
	Eschew Marterials
	Improved Initiative

Abilities
	Low-light Vision (see twice as far as humans in poor illumination)
	Keen Senses (+2 bonus on sight and sound based perception checks and chances to find hidden doors by passing within 10 ft)
	Elven Immunities (immunes to magic sleep and +2 to saving throws against enchantment spells or effects)
	Elf Blood (I'm two great things in one....an elf and a human)

Languages - Common, Elven, Draconic

Save DC
            0th: 14
            1st: 15

Spells Per Day
	1st: 4/4

Spells known
	0th: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
	1st: Burning Hands, Colour Spray

Inventory
26gp 1sp
Dagger
Signet Ring
Scholar's Outfit
Belt Pouch
Small Steel Mirror
Signal Whistle
Backpack
Journal (half full of poor drawings and worse poetry)	
Ink 1oz. vial
Inkpen

Familiar: Raven (Speaks Common) Named Edward. (blah figure out stats later)

	Lynn paused to reflect a moment on the unusual life that had brought her to this point.  If someone had told her a month ago she would be hunting down a crimelord she would have laughed in their face at such a flight of fancy, but here she was doing just that.  That bastard Lamm would pay for what he had done to Brenner if she had anything to do with it.  
	She had met Brenner around a year ago, while attending an opening of an art exhibition.  It had turned out that they had a lot more in common than she had ever had with anyone else, not that they really shared any kind of background, but rather a common distaste for the regimented and disciplined nature of their mother city, a kindred spirit he was.  
	Brenner had brought her into a new and exciting social circle, where the lines of class blurred, and her mixed blood was a virtue, not a sin.  Here rebels and rowdies, academics and artists rubbed elbows, pontificating on revolutionairy ideas and the evils of the establishment over pints. Amoung these actors, writers, iconoclasts and rebel students she found a connection she never had before.  


	Lynn had always been a lonely person, her mother had died during childbirth and had taken the name of Lynn's father with her to the grave.  All she had to know either of them by was a locket that wouldn't open.  It had been given to her mother by her elven lover and she had made it her dying wish that it be passed on to Lynn.  
	Lynn had always been lonely, but never unlucky.  For many who had been brought into the world in her situation things could have been much worse, but she was not without compassionate relatives.  Her mother had been a member of a minor noble family, the family d'Arches.  Her Aunt Ophilia raised her along with her own children and she was never withheld any of the privileges that might belong to those more properly born to her 
station.  Despite all this, she never probably felt a part of the household, it was painfully obvious she was different from all the rest of her relatives.  In society she was followed by a trail of gossip, in her wake a bevy of questions as to which of those randy elves might be responsible for this poor child. 


	Lynn looked down at the back of her hands and swore softly to herself.  The Varisian blood that muddied the veins of the d'Arches family was plain to see in her dusky complexion and she knew her elven heritage wasn't any less obvious.  And there was something else, maybe others couldn't see it, but she felt it in her bones and in her blood, some "other" thing.  Just what was she?  Lynn felt like a piece that didn't quite fit into the puzzle, and now the one person who had helped her forget that terrible thought needed her help.  


	Brenner had owed Lamm money.  It had been a foolish thing to do, to take money from that evil man, but it had been done.  Had she known, Lynn would have lent him the money herself.  When Brenner couldn't pay back the loan, that's when it all started to go wrong.  Insensed that the loan couldn't be repaid in full on demand, despite prior arrangements Lamm had sworn revenge.  Three days later Brenner had been brutally pulled from his home by a group of Hellknights.  An old man, a shop keeper, had been murdered and robbed and a witness had placed Brenner at the scene.  The witness had been a man named Kleys, a mediocre painter and two-bit shiver addict.  It was a ludicrous charge of course, Lynn had been with Brenner the evening in question, it simply wouldn't have been possible.  She had 
confronted Kleys, and with a little cleverness of the tongue he had spilt the dark of it.   


	Kleys never made it to court to recant, when he did turn up it was face down in the river.  After that the case crumbled, but it was too late, Brenner had been ruined.  The University had kicked the promising young writer out, and society now gladly closed its doors to him.  Lynn's faith in him had never wavered, she felt him the closest thing to a brother she had ever had, but this was too much even for the forgiving d'Arches family.  She had been told to leave until she became of a right mind of the situation and quite 
herself of such riffraff and dragging the rest of her family through the mud with her.  


	Shaking her head, Lynn brought herself back to the task at hand.  She would find Lamm and she would make him confess.  After everything Brenner had done for her, she owed him this.  With that thought she launched herself back into the still thick foot traffic and disappeared into the crowd and fading light.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> As far as I know, yes.
> 
> This might seem silly...but what level are we starting at?




Not that silly if I haven't told you!

First level.

Oni - As far as I know you get the bonus points every level, including first. 

I'll look over character concepts and get back to you, those who have submitted.

May divide into two groups to give everyone a chance to play. Current splits are:

Group A
Shayuri - sorceress (celestial, draconic or air elemental bloodline)
Kinem - human wizard
Airwalkrr - dwarf cleric
Walking Dad - tielfling rogue
Halford - something martial

Group B
Oni - half elf sorcerer (arcane or fey bloodline)
Neurotic - duskblade
Ambrus - faen dragonbreath adept or varisian scarf-fighter
Valthosian - human rogue or half-orc barbarian.

Edit:

Oni - character looks good to me. I assume that you're going for the "Framed" background trait, which would give you an extra +2 bonus to Bluff checks. 

Airwalkrr - If you're going with Cleric for chosen class, you get either an extra +1 skill point or +1 hit point per level; I'm including 1st.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey,* kinem*, shall we connect our backgrounds? I just saw that we are in the same group and you are playing a wizard. If your character studied at the Acdamae, we could possible know each other (or maybe even the brother of my lost love?).



> I would like to play an Acadamae Guard (all tieflings) (class: rogue) who entered a forbidden love with a student. Suddenly she disappeared. One of her collagues used drugs and had contact to Gaedren. (Love Lost: Widowed backround trait).




BTW: Tieflings are also 'immune' against some helpful spells, like Enlarge Person.


----------



## Neurotic

*Duskblade*

I like two groups idea 

Since this group seems to lack heavy hitter, I'll make more melee based duskblade (as opposed to secondary fighter/support caster)...

How do you like soulblade idea?


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> How do you like soulblade idea?




Seems okay, if somewhat complicated for what you get.  In the past I've used a simple variant, which is this:

The _Bonded Item _feat may be taken by any character of 3rd level or above, provided that they have used the item in question through several dangerous situations (and it has made a difference). A bonded item gives a +1 enhancement bonus to its 'normal use'. Most common would be a weapon, gaining this bonus to attack. A suit of armour may also benefit but other items such as thieves tools, rope, artists brushes and so forth are all candidates. Once bonded, the wielder can also spend XP to add further enhancements to the bonded item. Thus a bonded sword can gain further bonuses or special abilities. Obviously this is easier to adjudicate for weapons and armour but imagination can be applied to other equipment.

This means that, for example, swords become legendary because of who wields them, not who made them.

Losing a bonded item may or may not be a real pain. They should be fixable, with maybe a monetary cost for the ceremonial materials. Still on the subject of swords, that gives you a quest to retrieve the Green Destiny sword, or to reforge the Sword That Was Broken etc.

Doesn't give you intelligent items, as such, though.


----------



## Neurotic

*Bonded Item*

I'm not familiar with that feat and it seems inferior to Item familiar and Ancestral Relic feats (one gives you heavy bonuses, but the cost of loosing it is high) while another allows burning GOLD instead of XP for extra enchantments. 

Where can one see Bonded Item?


----------



## Walking Dad

Where is the ancestral weapon feat from?

And I heard that item familiars are some of the easiest to broke rules in UA.

-----

Only asking. I'm not the DM.


----------



## kinem

Walking Dad: OK  - Connecting the backgrounds sounds like a good idea.

My wizard's name is Tristan Fuller, and he could have lost a sister.

I need to read up more on the campaign world.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, narrowed things down a bit.

I like the idea of a crusading Shoanti for a background. It gives the character a motivation and good hookage, even if it's not a goal that's likely to be realized in the context of the game. It can also be easily adapted to any of the sorcerous bloodlines. However, I'm going to go with either Celestial or Draconic. On reflection, I already have an 'air elemental' storm themed mage in another game, so it'd be good to try a different spin.

The celestial sorcerer would be sort of a budding Shoanti "Moses," for want of a better term. She's raised in ignorance of her true heritage, but as she discovers it, she feels a calling to gather the remote tribes and try to establish a homeland for them. And, of course, help them whenever possible.

The draconic sorcerer would be more of an aspiring warlord sort, claiming 'the blood of kings,' and being more militant in outlook. The basic goal is similar, except that she'd add that eventually, after healing a bit, they'd want to go take back what was originally theirs.

I don't see this impacting the adventure much, save for RP.

I do want to know if you allow Leadership. Bearing in mind that I wouldn't be bringing cohort or followers along on dungeon crawls. Rather, they'd be RP and offscreen assets.

As for connection to the Despised One, I suspect either way she's pursuing a lost child. Either one stolen away from the local orphanage that she knew, or a local Shoanti boy whose family tasks her to please find.

Mechanically, since the other sorcerer is now in another group, I'll probably focus on combat sorcery. Celestial would make a marginally better artillery mage, with the holy fire power (that also, as a bonus, can heal folks). Dracomage is oddly dangerous up close with those clawy claws.

Still trying to decide which I like better. Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> I'm not familiar with that feat and it seems inferior to Item familiar and Ancestral Relic feats (one gives you heavy bonuses, but the cost of loosing it is high) while another allows burning GOLD instead of XP for extra enchantments.




Ah, but I'm not using them, so relative power levels don't matter.  I'm going to say no to Item Familiar because PF gives Wizards the option of an "arcane bond" to an object (in lieu of an animal familiar), so that particular concept is already covered. It gives a different effect, granted, but seems no point in re-treading the same ground.

I'm also going to nix the Soul-blade, because as far as I see it the PC has to give up nothing in return for the benefits. Okay, so the thing earns its own XP, but essentially what you get is an item that gets the listed powers at half its owner's level. It's more a magic item than a class ability, and an item that is pretty hard to price.



Neurotic said:


> Where can one see Bonded Item?




Well, it's kind of a house-ruled version from Arcana Evolved and the Mystic Secrets supplement for the same. The idea, really, is to spend a feat that then allows you to act as if you had the Craft Arms and Armour feat, except without pre-requisites, but only on one item. In fact it should probably be worded more like:

A bonded item can be improved as other magic items can be. By spending gold pieces (and time and experience points, assuming the character is the one doing the work), a character can add new abilities to his item familiar. If a character links himself to a +1 longsword, for example, it only costs 6,000 gp (or 3,000 gp and 240 XP) to add another +1 of enhancement bonus or, perhaps, a special ability that is equivalent to a +1 bonus (such as spell storing or flaming). The character can accomplish this even without having the requisite item creation feats. 

It depends what you want from this. Do you want the ability to "build" a magic item as you go along? In which case this is the best bet. Or do you specifically want an item that "awakens" (as with soulblade or item familiar)? In which case I'd be willing to go with something like the Legendary Weapon rules (with the Scion prestige classes). In either case, the character needs to make some sort of sacrifice in order to improve the item, which I think is more fair than the soulblade concept.


----------



## Neurotic

*Items*

It's not that there is problem with sacrificing something. I just don't see a point in wasting a feat on something you can find an enchanter for.

If PC goes into town and says to local enchanter, here I need this upgraded, here is the money, he will (mostly) get what he wants. There is no need for a feat.

I'm sorry if I'm little bit slow, I'll read everything again on monday, so I may understand better. Anyhow, just wanted to know how such improvement would be handled


----------



## kinem

Dr. Si, BTW, what will the starting gold be?  Can I have scribed scrolls?  Thanks.

My wizard will not be a big blaster (prohibted schools: evocation and necromancy).  That said he will have the acid dart ability (1d6, 30' ranged touch) from being a conjurer.  Would Point Blank Shot add to attack + damage for that?


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri - Leadership feat is fine.  Either of those would be good with me, and from what I can tell of the future of the campaign, both might have...interesting repercussions.  Doubtful that we'd get that far in a PbP, to be honest but it's good to aim high!

Neurotic:

Hmm... well, I don't normally play in settings where magic items are freely bought and sold (except scrolls and potions), I may need to re-appraise my attitude for this setting.

Re: Bonded Item - you are getting a +1 bonus when you use the item for its intended purpose, as well as the ability to add enhancements yourself. In terms of relative feat merit, this is equivalent to Weapon Focus *and* some elements of Craft Magic Arms and Armour. Not *exactly* a waste. It also makes it more of a personal thing than going to a shop for upgrades (flavourwise). 

With soulblade I get the impression from the PDF that it's more of a magic item to be handed out by the DM than something that you can buy for your character. Otherwise what you get is a magic item that boosts in power every two levels*. What's to stop everyone from choosing one (in terms of mystical game balance).

*Yeah, it says that the DM can alter how much XP the weapon gets, but that takes the power out of the player's hands. What's the point, if the DM can say "I don't like this idea, your sword gets no XP"?  I'd prefer something where the character can choose as and when the item in question gets an upgrade, but to make the choice meaningful there needs to be a trade of some kind. I see no trade with soulblade, and I don't think the trade with Item Familiar has been thought out adequately.


----------



## Valthosian

I'm going to go with the Barbarian and I'll provide a background and character sheet soon, the rogue/artificer was a cool character concept but in a group of 4 I don't see it being sufficiently strong enough to contribute.

That should let Neurotic play whatever he wants


----------



## Shayuri

Hmm!

Can we use background feats from Rise of the Runelords? It appears to be in the same setting...and the player's guide from Crimson Throne is a bit sparse on RP details for ethnicities.


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> Hmm!
> 
> Can we use background feats from Rise of the Runelords? It appears to be in the same setting...and the player's guide from Crimson Throne is a bit sparse on RP details for ethnicities.




I haven't looked at the Runelords PG yet, but I'll provisionally say yes. It is the same setting, Korvosa is a way to the east of the Runelords campaign area.

Edit: Okay, looked.  Yes, you can use anything from the Runelords PG as well (there are a few different items in there as well as background feats).


----------



## airwalkrr

Dr Simon said:


> Airwalkrr - If you're going with Cleric for chosen class, you get either an extra +1 skill point or +1 hit point per level; I'm including 1st.




Yarr, matey.


----------



## Valthosian

Don’t run off with the Shaman’s daughter. This should be an axiom for the barbarian tribes of the Cinderlands, unfortunately, Torson hadn’t been gifted with an overwhelming amount of self-preservation. His folly was compounded by the fact that the lady in question was underage, part of an arranged marriage, and the shaman in question was the real leader of the tribe, the chief was merely a pawn. Worst of all, Torson wasn’t even a member of the tribe, he was a wandering nomad who’d been run out of his birthplace with the orcs for not being green enough, and a little too pretty. As a result he’d fought his way through the Cinderlands, building his reputation, skills, and pride. 
  It was pride and lust that drove him to seduce Kayla, but it was love that slowly emerged. When his welcome with the tribe began to fade and her father began to suspect, the two made off and experienced a harrowing journey on their way to Korvosa in their efforts to discover a life without quite so much superstition and constricting tradition.
  Once in Korvosa, Torson found that in order to provide for his woman he would have to find honest employment, keeping her off the street was important as her exotic beauty was often looked at and appraised. He knew what that might lead to if he and she both weren’t careful. Torson started working as a bouncer down at an inn at the docks, but a frequent patron, a dwarven smith by the name of Rorthim witnessed his strength and straightforwardness, and since he was lacking competent employees, offered Torson a job pumping the bellows and doing the heavy lifting down at the smithy. Torson accepted the job and worked hard, appreciating the dwarf’s lack of prejudice and fairness. Their working relationship was good as Torson finally found a superior that he could respect, one who even taught him a little bit more about the proper way to use an axe.
  One evening Torson got home very late after a rush order of wrought iron fencing materials had to be completed and found Kayla missing, there was evidence of a struggle and blood on the floor. He followed the trail out into the alleys of the ghetto in which they lived only to find her body several blocks away. There was further evidence of a fight and she was missing the one piece of jewelry that she wore, a single earring. Torson flew into a rage and in his wake the city guard arrived and made his acquaintance. He wasn’t in the clink too long as Rorthim made his bail, but from then on, he was a darkened, brooding man, given to long intimidating stares and searching through various fence’s goods.
  After more than a month of visiting pawn shops when he wasn’t working, he found the earring. Unable to match the price (500gp) he settled for the moment instead on finding out where it came from. The fence could only reply with “Gaedran Lamm.”
  Now all he had to do was find the bastard, after that, hang him by his ankles from the smithy roof and find out how long he would last with all those pieces of hot, sharp, metal.


----------



## airwalkrr

Shayuri said:


> The celestial sorcerer would be sort of a budding Shoanti "Moses," for want of a better term.




Based on what I've read of the PG so far, I don't think this would fit well.



Shayuri said:


> The draconic sorcerer would be more of an aspiring warlord sort, claiming 'the blood of kings,' and being more militant in outlook.




This fits much better, both the milieu and the roleplaying opportunities.


----------



## kinem

I'm reposting this because I think it got lost in the posting time overlap.

Dr. Si, BTW, what will the starting gold be? Can I have scribed scrolls? Thanks.

My wizard will not be a big blaster (prohibted schools: evocation and necromancy). That said he will have the acid dart ability (1d6, 30' ranged touch) from being a conjurer. Would Point Blank Shot add to attack + damage for that?


----------



## Dr Simon

kinem said:


> I'm reposting this because I think it got lost in the posting time overlap.
> 
> Dr. Si, BTW, what will the starting gold be? Can I have scribed scrolls? Thanks.
> 
> My wizard will not be a big blaster (prohibted schools: evocation and necromancy). That said he will have the acid dart ability (1d6, 30' ranged touch) from being a conjurer. Would Point Blank Shot add to attack + damage for that?




Starting gold is average for class (given in the Equipment section of the PF rules).  Scrolls are okay as starting gear.

Sounds like a "ray" kind of attack, so I'd say yes. I'd certainly allow it under 3.5 rules, better check in case Pathfinder PBS is radically different.


----------



## Shayuri

What do you think about Draconic Heritage Feats from Complete Arcane? Some are less useful given the Pathfinder rules, but some still seem fairly good to me... In a similar vein, feats from Dragon Magic and/or Races of the Dragon might be in-theme to help reinforce the draconic aspect of the character.

Finally, are spell choices limited to those in Pathfinder and its web enhancement, or can other sources like Spell Compendium, Complete Mage, and Player's Handbook II be used as well?

Looks like I'm leaning towards the dragonmage here. The celestial would be a lot of fun I think, but the background just doesn't work for it.


----------



## Walking Dad

Work in progress 



		Code:
	

[FONT=Courier New][B]Name:[/B] Bael Tearlani
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Tiefling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] L/N
[B]Deity:[/B] Asmodeus

[B]Abilities:[/B]                [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Str:[/B] 14(05pt) [+2] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16(05pt) [+3]     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 25 Dam.: -*
[B]Con:[/B] 14(05pt) [+2]     [B]CMB:[/B] +2         [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 14(02pt) [+2]     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 11(01pt) [+0]     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10(02pt) [+0]     [B]ACP:[/B]  -1        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -%


           [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10     3     0    3     -      -     -     16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13    

SAVES:
                     [B]Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                +0       +2               +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                 +2       +3               +5
[B]Will:[/B]                +0       +0               +0


[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical[/B]
Rapier                   +2        1d6+2       19-20/X2
Dagger (ranged)          +3        1d4+2       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
Shortbow                 +3        1d6            20/X3    Range:  60 feet


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Infernal, Draconic, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 60 ft
Racial Skills: Tieflings have a +2 racial bonus on Bluff and Stealth checks.
Special Attacks: A tiefling can use '[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/darkness.htm"]Darkness[/URL]' once per day (caster level equal to class levels). 
Special Qualities: Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5.

Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Combat Expertise

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10pts
Skills                              Ranks  Mod    Misc   Class   Total
Acrobatics                           1       +3     -      +3     +7
Bluff                                1       +0     +2     +3     +6
Disable Device                       1       +3     -      +3     +7
Escape Artist                        1       +3     -      +3     +7
Intimidate                           1       +0     +2     +3     +6
Knowledge (local)                    1       +2     -      +3     +6
Perception                           1       +0     -      +3     +4
Sense Motive                         1       +0     -      +3     +4
Stealth                              1       +3     +2     +3     +9
Use Magic Device                     1       +0     -      +3     +4[/FONT]                                    


[FONT=Courier New][B]Equipment[/B]: (starting 140gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            0
Rapier                          20                            2
Dagger x2                        4                            2
Sap                              1                            2
Studded Leather                 25                           20
Shortbow                        30                            2
Arrows (20)                      1                            3
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin                      1                            4
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Thieve’s Tools                30                            1

                               117.12                        56.5

Money: 22gp 8sp 8cp


                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:        58    116    175   350   875[/FONT]

Age: 26
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 197lb
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Black
Skin: Ruddy

Bael is an Acadamae Guard, who entered a forbidden love with a student. Suddenly she disappeared. After her dead body was found in an alley he used his contacts to see her a last time. There, he noticed, that a ring was missing from the body. Whoever murdered his loved one stole that ring — he is convinced of it. He has done some investigation on his own and recently found the ring for sale at a local merchant.
There, the merchant did tell him from whom he purchased the ring: a man named Gaedren Lamm. It seems likely this criminal is the one who killed your loved one, or at the very least knows who did. (Love Lost: Widowed backround trait).


----------



## kinem

Tristan Fuller, human Taldorian wizard 1 (conjurer)

[sblock=description]Tristan is a dark haired young human man, well built but not particularly handsome.

Born of a very minor noble family, he was taught the ways of Taldor from a young age: by scheming, one could climb the social ladder.  Yet he proved inept at this; fortunately, he seemed to have an inclination towards magic, which could accomplish much the same goals.

He had always resented his sister Theresa.  She was two years older and always seemed to do everything first, and unlike him, she was skilled at social manipulation and always made him suffer humiliations.  But the worst part was that she shared his talent for magic.

Theresa was admitted to the Acadamae in Korvosa, so naturally, Tristan had to go there to study as well.  He expected a private war against his sister, but there, for the first time, confronted with difficult studies and many pressures of life in the city, the two of them helped each other.  He mainly helped her study, while she used her social connections to deal with those who wanted to bully him and soil the family name, and they made some mutual friends.

Just as he had finally found some satisfaction, disaster struck.  Theresa suddenly disappeared.  Later, she was found dead.  Tristan's prime suspect was Bael Tearlani, a tiefling guard at the Acadamae who had an illicit relationship with his sister.  However, as he investigated Bael it became clear that Bael was engaged in his own investigation of her disappearance, so he approached Bael and offered to help.  Bael told him of his suspicions about Gaedren Lamm, who sold a ring of his sister's to a merchant.

At the same time as he had been trying to investigate Theresa's death, Tristan slipped into depression.  Despite knowing better he found some solace in the drug Shiver.  However, after a nasty overdose he quit, and fortunately recovered.  He blames Gaedren as a drug dealer and now for his sister's death as well. (Trait: Drug Addict, +1 on Fort saves).[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]hp 17, move 30', AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12), init +2, BAB +0, grapple +2, align N

cost/base/tot/bonus
Str 5 / 14 /      +2
Dex 5 / 14 /      +2
Con 0 / 10 /      +0
Int 10/ 16 / 18 / +4
Wis 0 / 10 /      +0
Cha 0 / 10 /      +0

saves: Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +2

feats: Point Blank Shot, Spell focus (enchantment), Scribe Scroll
bonded item: silver ring (cast 1 spell/day from spells known)

att acid dart +3 ranged touch (1d6+1, crit 20/x2, 30' range) (already includes PBS)
or guisarme +2 (2d4+3, crit 20/x3, 10' reach, can trip + drop it to avoid countertrip)

Class Skills
The wizard’s class skills are Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Knowledge (all) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
Skill Ranks Per Level: 2 + Int modifier + 1 (7)

skills (ranks/tot): 
appraise 1/8
spellcraft 1/8
linguistics 1/8
knowledge (arcana) 1/8
knowledge (nobility) 1/8
knowledge (religion) 1/8
knowledge (history) 1/8
perception 0/0

school: conjuration (+2 armor bonus, acid dart)
prohibited schools: evocation, necromancy

[sblock=wizard spells known]
0-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells (Cantrips)
-Aburation
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
-Conjuration
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
-Divination
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
-Enchantment*
Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
-Illusion
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.
-Transmutation
Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
Message: Whispered conversation at distance.
Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things.
-Universal
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.

1st-Level Sorcerer/Wizard Spells (7)
-Aburation
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
-Conjuration
Grease: Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.
-Divination
Identify: Determines properties of magic item.
-Enchantment*
Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.
Hypnotism: Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber; full rnd action.
-Illusion
Silent Image: Creates minor illusion of your design.[/sblock]

Spells prepared (3 0th, 2 1st), DC 14 + spell level (+1 for Enchantment*)
0th:	detect magic, daze*, ghost sound
1st:	grease, sleep*

(note also bonded item: cast 1 spell/day from spells known)

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Wizards are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff, but not with any type of armor or shield

Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).

Languages:	

Equipment: (70 gp total)
spellbook (wizard starts with)
bonded silver ring (starts with)
scholar's outfit(x2) (starts with 1) 5
spell component pouch 5
guisarme 9
backpack 2
ink, pen, paper(x2) 8.9
waterskin 1
scroll of disguise self 25
raw materials for scroll scribing 12.5
1 gp 6 sp[/sblock]


----------



## Oni

Just to make you aware I swapped a couple spells on my spell list.


----------



## airwalkrr

I'm not sure how comfortable my dwarf would feel walking around surrounded by so many people associated with arcane magic and the Acadamae.  I suppose he'll have to put his misgivings about arcane magic aside to maintain his honor by dealing with Gaedren. If this is the lot he has to do it with, so be it. Torag's will be done!


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> What do you think about Draconic Heritage Feats from Complete Arcane? Some are less useful given the Pathfinder rules, but some still seem fairly good to me... In a similar vein, feats from Dragon Magic and/or Races of the Dragon might be in-theme to help reinforce the draconic aspect of the character.
> 
> Finally, are spell choices limited to those in Pathfinder and its web enhancement, or can other sources like Spell Compendium, Complete Mage, and Player's Handbook II be used as well?




For the record, I don't have any of those books! I'd be happy to consider extra feats and spells, but you'd need to give me the details so I could consider them on a case-by-case basis.

Kinem, WD - characters look good to me on first glance. Interesting linked background, like it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic - I've been thinking over the weekend. Since the AP starts at level 1, and via PbP will take a looooong time to get to seriously high levels, and since it moves at a slower pace, I'm going to allow the soulblade if you want to use it. It doesn't impact much at low level any way.  I find that the PbP medium is quite good for playtesting ideas since you have longer to consider the impact, so... if you want to use the soulblade, go for it.


----------



## Shayuri

Hey...got delayed by travel snafu over the weekend...I'll try to have a finished sheet posted when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Dr Simon

Just checking over the characters:

WD - Because you have chosen a favoured class for tiefling you get either +1 skill point or +1 hit point, I don't think you've factored that in. If the numbers in square brackets next to your ability scores are meant to be the ability modifiers they need correcting. Otherwise good.

Kinem - By my calculations the attack bonus for Acid Dart should be +3 (+0 BAB, +2 Dex, +1 PBS). Have I missed something?


----------



## Walking Dad

I made the changes. +1 HP


----------



## kinem

Dr. Si - you're right.  My Dex had been higher but I lowered it and forgot to update that.


----------



## Valthosian

Name: Thorson Berith
Race: Half Orc
Class: Barbarian (Favored Class)
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Gorum
HP: 32 (12 + 16 con + 3 from con mod + 1 favored class)
Enraged HP: 18
AC: 15 (4 from armor, 1 from dex), Touch: 11, FF: 14
Enraged AC: 13
BAB: 1
CMB: 5 (1 BAB + 4 Str)
Saves: Fort: +5 (2 from barbarian, 3 con) Will: -1, Reflex +1
Melee Attack: Greataxe +5 to hit, 1d12+8 (Crit 20 x 3)
Enraged Melee Attack: +7 to hit, 1d12+12 (Crit 20 x 3)
Ranged Attack: Throwing Axe(2) +2 to hit, 1d6 +4 (Crit 20 x 2)
Speed: 30 (30 base + 10 barbarian -10 Scale Armor)
Rage Points: 7 (4 + 3 con)
Initiative: +1 (1 dex)

Attributes (Cost/Base/Racial Modified/Modifier)
Str: 13/17/19/4
Dex: 5/13/13/1
Con: 7/16/16/3
Int: 0/8/8/-1
Wis: -4/7/9/-1
Cha: -1/8/8/-1

Skills: (RAW/Modified by armor)
Acrobatics 6/2 (5+ 1 dex - 4 armor penalty)
Intimidate 4 (5-1 cha)
Perception 4 (5 - 1 wis)

Feats:
Overhand Chop (Double strength bonus for 2 handed attacks rather than 1.5)

Equipment: (Starting Gold 105gp) 4 GP Remaining
Greataxe (-20)
Scale Mail (-50)
Throwing Axe x 2 (-16)
Adventuring Gear (-15)


----------



## Ambrus

So is the two split games idea a certainty? Is it going ahead with the players belonging in each group as indicated or might characters be swapped between groups to improve party balance? Either way, I've started putting together my character and wanted to go over some details with the DM to get feedback on some ideas I'd had.[sblock=Dr Simon]In keeping with my proposed character's background, I'd like to make some changes to the base class to reflect its ties to the fey rather than dragons. First off is the name; Dragonfire becomes Feywind, to reflect its primary attack form's natural weather-based source. Also, to further differentiate the two versions of the class, I thought it might be better to make the Feywind Adept's breath weapon damage be primarily cold based rather than fire based; a gust of bone chilling north wind rather than searing flame. Fire and cold seem to be roughly as effective and common power-wise so I don't imagine the difference would be terribly significant overall.

In keeping with the Pathfinder system's rule for favored classes, we'd have to determine whether or not my character's class is a favored one for its race to know whether it would gain +1 skill point from it or not. As is, none of the Arcana Evolved species have favored classes AFAIK.

Considering the background of my character, would it make more sense to substitute Sylvan instead of  Faen for its free racial language? As is, I doubt I'd ever have reason to speak Faen in the campaign. For my other bonus languages I was considering Halfling since my character appears to be one. Do you have any suggestions for another language appropriate for a guttersnipe urchin to know?

Dragonfire Adepts normally gain the Dragonblooded feat for free at first level, but since my character is related to the fey, I thought it might be more fitting to substitute the Fey Heritage feat from Complete Mage since it seems similarly themed. The Dragontouched feat requires a Cha of 11, grants the dragonblooded subtype, +1 hit point, +1 on Listen, Search and Spot checks, a +1 bonus on saving throws against paralysis and sleep as well as the ability to select other draconic feats as a sorcerer. Here's the Fey Heritage feat:

*FEY HERITAGE* [HERITAGE]
You are descended from creatures native to the fey realms.
You are naturally resistant to the most common effects
produced by your ancestors.
*Prerequisite:* Nonlawful alignment.
*Benefit:* You gain a +3 bonus on Will saving throws
against enchantment effects.


Edit: For my 1st level feat I was considering taking Entangling Exhalation from Races of the Dragon:

*ENTANGLING EXHALATION* [BREATH]
You can use your breath weapon to create an entangling
mesh of energy.
*Prerequisite:* Dragonblood subtype, breath weapon.
*Benefit:* When you use your breath weapon, you
can choose to enmesh all creatures in its area instead of
producing its normal effect. Your breath weapon deals only
half its normal damage; however, any creature that takes
damage from your breath weapon becomes entangled and
takes an extra 1d6 damage, of the same energy type as
normally dealt by your breath weapon, each round at the
start of your turn. This effect lasts for 1d4 rounds.
If your breath weapon doesn't deal energy damage,
creatures damaged by the initial breath are still entangled
but don't take additional damage on later rounds.

Please let me know what you think of these suggestions.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni

Valthosian, I was scrolling down and my eyes just happened to stop on your HP total.  

"starting hit points are Constitution + Con modifer + maximum class hit die"

I think you should have 32hp.


----------



## Shayuri

Here's what I have so far...

Name: Maya
Race: Shoanti Human 
Class/Level: Sorceror 1
Gender: Female
Exp: 

Desc: 

Strength (STR) 13
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 10
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 17

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 12 (10 + 2 Dex)
Buffed AC 16 (+4 shield)
Hit Points: 26
Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +2
Fort: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Race Abilities
+2 to Attribute of choice (Charisma)
Favored Class: Any (Sorceror)
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities:
Spellcasting
Eschew materials
Cantrips (All lvl 0 spells cast at will as SLA's)
Red Dragon Bloodline
- Claws (2 attacks, 1d6+1 dmg)

Skills: 
Intimidate +7 (1 rank +3 cha +3 class)
Perception +4 (1 rank +3 class) +2 for Spot
Spellcraft +4 (1 rank +3 class)
Use Magic Device +7 (1 rank +3 cha +3 class)

Feats
Trait: "Missing Child" +1 Will save
b Eschew Materials
1 Toughness
1 Totem Spirit (Shundar Quah - Spire Clan, +2 Spot & +1 Fort saves)

Languages - Common

Spells (caster level 1, save DC 13+lvl)

1 - 4/4

0 Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand
1 Shield, Magic Missile

Money - 53gp, 5sp

Weapons - 
Dagger, 2gp

Armour -
None

Gear -
Backpack 2lbs 2gp
Bedroll 5lbs 5sp
Waterskin 4lbs 1gp
Small steel mirror .5lbs 10gp
2 belt pouch 1lb 2gp

Background: 
Korvosa is no place for one of the fierce, proud Shoanti people...but still they come. From out of the Cinderlands, Shoanti who for some reason are unable or unwilling to live the lives of their forefathers come to the city to make their way. They are strong and honest, and often find work doing simple labor at the docks, or looming threateningly over troublemakers in taverns. When not working, they band together in the same neighborhood. Inevitably they had children. Maya is one of them.

Older than her years, Maya's mother died in childbirth. Her father was a quiet, stoic man who took care of her until he caught lung fever in one particularly bad winter, and died. Maya became the ward of the makeshift 'tribe' that has formed within Korvosa's walls. A tribe of outcasts and exiles, but that share the old tales and ways between them, and cling to the Shoanti culture even when it's hard to.

As Maya grew up, she became the de facto babysitter for the other children in the tribe. Most of the parents had hard work all day, and mothers were not always able to avoid it. Maya, by a quirk of birth, was the oldest child in the tiny community, and thus took charge of them.

As girl became woman, she felt strange...in ways that the older women could not prepare her for. Her maturation awakened the power in her blood. Magic poured from her. Among the Shoanti, such powers are distrusted...but these people had already been banished. What right did they have to judge this girl? And so, despite the misgivings of some, Maya remained with the tribe and care for their children.

Until one day, one of them disappeared.

Now Maya has taken up the hunt for the missing Shoanti child...she can't show her face at the tribe until it's done. Little does she know that it will be the first steps on a long and winding road...


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri - all seems in order.

Valthosian - apart from the HP error pointed out by Oni, all seems fine. That's a serious amount of damage potential with that axe!  3d12+36 on a critical. Expect to see a few Big Bads put down suddenly with that!

Ambrus - The group division isn't concrete, depending on who I get characters from, although it seems a fair mix at the moment, with the second group more of a strange wild-card group than the first.

As to your requests and suggestions, they all seem reasonable to me. I'm not sure if the entangling breath feat might be a bit of a spoiler ability but I'll allow it for the moment, under review.


----------



## Walking Dad

I would really like your groupings.


> Group A
> Shayuri - sorceress (celestial, draconic or air elemental bloodline)
> Kinem - human wizard
> Airwalkrr - dwarf cleric
> Walking Dad - tielfling rogue
> Halford - something martial



Save for Airwalkrr, I know the others and like their playing style.
I like the 'standard' feel of the classes (and races, Tieflings are just the guards of the academy, and I wanted to play a guard).
Kinem and I have connected Backgrounds.

-------

Entangling breath is really strong with an at-will breath attack. Without the right class feature (evasion, mettle), it's an area auto entangle.
Most people I know weaken it, that it only entangles if the target fails the save.

... however, any creature that  *takes damage from* your breath weapon becomes ...

to

... however, any creature that *fails it's save for* your breath weapon becomes ...


----------



## Dr Simon

That's what I was afraid of, and couldn't recall if the dragonbreath adept ability was x/day or not. An at-will entanglement (plus recurring damage) seems pretty potent at first level. I get the impression that the designers thought that the pre-requisites were quite exclusive. To be a rules lawyer, though, surely this character would not have the Dragonblood subtype?


----------



## Ambrus

Dragonfire Adepts normally gain the Dragonblooded feat for free at first level, which in turn grants the Dragonblood subtype.

If the character concept is proving to problematic I can ditch it and make something else instead.


----------



## Valthosian

Dr Simon, Wouldn't that be 3d12+24 on the crit? His strength mod is only +8 so +8x3 = 24, not sure where you were getting the 36 from unless there's another 1.5x on the strength on top of the mods I already figured in.

Other than that, I'm excited to play this guy, he's simple and straightforward, but I tend to enjoy taking something basic and making it interesting.


----------



## Dr Simon

Valthosian said:


> Dr Simon, Wouldn't that be 3d12+24 on the crit? His strength mod is only +8 so +8x3 = 24, not sure where you were getting the 36 from unless there's another 1.5x on the strength on top of the mods I already figured in.
> 
> Other than that, I'm excited to play this guy, he's simple and straightforward, but I tend to enjoy taking something basic and making it interesting.




I'm looking at his raging stats, which give 1d12+12 basic.
Not complaining - I play a falchion-wielding barbarian in the Wayfinders game so I know the simple joy of handing out large amounts of damage!


----------



## Valthosian

oh duh =)


----------



## Oni

And because such is my habit, a character portrait.  







Please try not to kill my character in the first couple post. ><


----------



## Ambrus

Nice picture Oni! I'm always so grateful to see good PC character art.

Work in Progress:






*Dj'hân*
Loresong Faen Dragonfire Adept 1

CG Small humanoid (faen, dragonblood)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Low-Light Vision, Perception +5
*Languages* Common, Halfling, Varisian, Sylvan
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 15, touch 13, flat-footed 13
*hp* 28 (1d8 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +3, *Will* +2
+1 bonus on saving throws against paralysis and sleep
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* dagger 0 (1d3)
*Ranged* sling +3 (1d3)
*Base Atk* 0; *Combat Maneuver Bonus* -2
*Special Attacks* breath weapon (15-ft cone or 30-ft line of fire; 1d6 damage; Ref DC 13 half)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 1st):
1/day–_detect magic, ghost sound, light_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 10, Chr 15
*SQ* endure exposure (least invocation)
*Feats* Dragonblood, Entangling Exhalation
*Traits* Unhappy Childhood (Tortured)
*Skills* Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (local) +6, Perception +5,
Spellcraft +4, Stealth +9, Use Magic Device +6
*Possessions* explorer's outfit, leather armor, dagger, sling,
sling bullets x5, backpack, bedroll, waterskin, sun rods x3
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 54.85 gp
*Experience* 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Appearance* Barely knee high to a human, Dj'hân appears as a young halfling boy, roughly ten or twelve years of age. The bedraggled guttersnipe has large blue expressive eyes and tousled russet hair, usually covered by a floppy red cap. Although smooth and unlined, his face is often smudged with dirt or grime. A soft rounded chin and small mouth that dimples at the corners completes the appearance of cherubic innocence. Dj'hân's clothes are somewhat mismatched and threadbare, though still serviceable. His oversized linen tunic is a dirty off-white, and his loose drably colored breeches are patched at the knees. In addition, the street urchin has a leather jerkin, light slippers, a cloth belt, fingerless woolen gloves and appears unarmed.
*Height* 16-in. *Weight* 11 lbs


----------



## Valthosian

Oni inspired me to go out and find my own character portrait.
Torson Berith, Half-Orc Barbarian





And no, I didn't draw this, wish I could! Maybe someday I'll be able to draw a straight line or a simple shape but for now, I'll borrow people's work and give credit whenever I can find the author.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Dragonfire Adepts normally gain the Dragonblooded feat for free at first level, which in turn grants the Dragonblood subtype.
> 
> If the character concept is proving to problematic I can ditch it and make something else instead.





I wouldn't say that the concept itself is problematic, I'm just not sure about that feat.  As for dragonblooded, I was being pedantic about the fact that you wanted to swap the free Dragonblooded feat for Fey Heritage instead, hence he wouldn't get the dragonblood subtype. It's not really a biggie to fiddle the requirements. Still not sure about a feat that offers continuing damage with every attack though.

Edit:  I see you are sticking with dragonblooded instead.  Well, I'll allow Entangling Exhalation for now, but I think I'll go with WD's houserule that you get entangled if you fail your save, not get damaged (which is every time).  Are you sticking with fire damage then?

Also, swap lesser glow-globe for light, it's pretty much the same power but brings it into the 3.5 spell list rather than the AE. (glowglobe being a weaker spell as you can't move it).

Nice pics guys.  Oni, did you base that character off the picture or vice versa?


----------



## Neurotic

*Feats and power*

I didn't think waste as such, I meant it comparatively.

And yes, soulblade is something you willingly give control of to DM, DM (hopefuly in agreement with PC) gives both powers/enchantemnst and XP to the item. Including attribute bonuses which can be reduced or simply ignored once the weapon becomes sentient.

First level duskblade is simply warrior with few cantrips, only at third level he gets arcane channeling.

I'l post char over the week, this is my first day on the job, I had to sit home babysitting, twins have pneumonia


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Edit:  I see you are sticking with dragonblooded instead.



I figured it'd be easier for bookkeeping since it turns out to be a necessary prerequisite for Entangling Exhalation. It doesn't bother me; Dragontouched is clearly superior to Fey Heritage powerwise. My original desire to switch them was simply for background flavor. In the end it doesn't really change much. So, how would a +1 bonus to Spot, Listen and Search affect Pathfinder's Perception skill?







			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Well, I'll allow Entangling Exhalation for now, but I think I'll go with WD's houserule that you get entangled if you fail your save, not get damaged (which is every time).



Fair enough. Though I can simply switch it with Ability Focus (from the Monster Manual) if you'd prefer.







			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Are you sticking with fire damage then?



It's up to you really. I don't mind sticking with fire if you'd prefer a by-the-book dragonfire adept. A blistering/desiccating southern sirocco can be as flavorful as a bone-chilling north wind. I'll probably end up with both eventually anyway. A cold based effect has the added bonus of not starting city-destroying fires though. 


			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Also, swap lesser glow-globe for light, it's pretty much the same power but brings it into the 3.5 spell list rather than the AE. (glowglobe being a weaker spell as you can't move it).



Will do.

In case you didn't notice, I added the +1 skill point for choosing a favored class. I'm not certain if making it so was your intention or not.

I added my CofCT background Trait. It's made me curious though; are any other Traits allowed? What about Flaws?

So any suggestion for an appropriate language for a streetwise urchin?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> So, how would a +1 bonus to Spot, Listen and Search affect Pathfinder's Perception skill




I'd go with something like you get with the racial bonuses, which is +1 to sight and sound-based Percepetion checks.  Hm.. need to check if Pathfinder seperates Search (which is Int-based). Well, +1 to Search as well if that is the case.



Ambrus said:


> I don't mind sticking with fire if you'd prefer a by-the-book dragonfire adept. A blistering/desiccating southern sirocco can be as flavorful as a bone-chilling north wind. I'll probably end up with both eventually anyway. A cold based effect has the added bonus of not starting city-destroying fires though. Will do.




If my reading of the dragonfire adept is correct, you get extra energy types as you go up levels anyway (with Cold at 2nd level), so I reckon by the book is as good as any.

I'll look into your other queries.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> In case you didn't notice, I added the +1 skill point for choosing a favored class. I'm not certain if making it so was your intention or not.
> 
> I added my CofCT background Trait. It's made me curious though; are any other Traits allowed? What about Flaws?
> 
> So any suggestion for an appropriate language for a streetwise urchin?




Language:  In this setting Gnomes seem to occupy something of a guttersnipe position, so perhaps Gnome.  Or Varisian would be a good one too.

No Flaws, and I'm sticking purely with the PG background traits.

As for Favoured Class, my thinking is that all favoured classes ought to be from the core selection. For Faen I would say Wizard for Loresong, Rogue for Quickling and probably a shared one (most PF races have a choice of two). Or perhaps Wizard and Bard for Loresong, Rogue and Fighter for Quickling. Spryte keeps the favoured class of its starting type.


----------



## Walking Dad

Oni said:


> And because such is my habit, a character portrait...




 You painted it yourself, didn't you? Any chance you would do one for me?


----------



## Oni

Dr. Simon I drew the picture after I made the character, only just finished it yesterday.  

Walking Dad I did.  I kinda don't do pro bono work anymore as it kind of counteracts trying to get commissions and illustration work.


----------



## Walking Dad

Oni said:


> Dr. Simon I drew the picture after I made the character, only just finished it yesterday.
> 
> Walking Dad I did.  I kinda don't do pro bono work anymore as it kind of counteracts trying to get commissions and illustration work.



Oops, just realized your sig. I like Lynn most of your works. Really fantastic.


----------



## airwalkrr

I can't wait to get started! Are we still waiting on characters to get posted? Are the alpha/beta line-ups a sure thing?


----------



## Oni

Gah! It blinks.  O_O

Congrats, Ambrus that the first charcter portrait that's ever weirded me out, I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus' avatar blinks too, which I wasn't sure I'd seen the first time.

Airwalkrr - We're currently waiting on Neurotic (who's been nursemaiding for the last few days) and Halford.

I quite like how the two groups work out, with a "normal" one and an "exotics" one, sort of.


----------



## airwalkrr

Dr Simon said:


> I quite like how the two groups work out, with a "normal" one and an "exotics" one, sort of.




Which is which??? One has an extraplanar creature and the other has a faen dragonfire adept (who blinks)!

Khadmeade is a good, old-fashioned dwarf though. Not that I think he'll be boring. To tell the truth I've only ever played a dwarf once in my life and that was only for one session.


----------



## Neurotic

*Neurotic is back!*

Ola, girls are better...I'm back at work and will post duskblade for review later today.


----------



## Walking Dad

airwalkrr said:


> Which is which??? One has an extraplanar creature and the other has a faen dragonfire adept (who blinks)!
> 
> Khadmeade is a good, old-fashioned dwarf though. Not that I think he'll be boring. To tell the truth I've only ever played a dwarf once in my life and that was only for one session.



Hey, Tieflings are native outsiders. They are only extraplanar, when not on the material plane . And group 1 only uses Beta standard classes.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Ambrus' avatar blinks too, which I wasn't sure I'd seen the first time.



If you look closely, you'll also see that there's curling smoke rising from its nostrils.







			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> And group 1 only uses Beta standard classes.



So that makes you what, the boring group?


----------



## Walking Dad

Ambrus said:


> ...So that makes you what, the boring group?



No, this makes us the "normal", not "exotic" group.



Dr Simon said:


> ...I quite like how the two groups work out, with a "normal" one and an "exotics" one, sort of.




For the record, I have nothing agaist exotic. I play an undead warforged dread necromancer in another game.

Bu I would prfer being in the "boring" group this time


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond Deathbane*

Name: Edmond Deathbane
Race: Human 
Player: Neurotic
Classes: Duskblade 1
Hit Points: 21 = 12(CON)+1(CON bonus)+8(class max)
Experience: 0 / 1000


Alignment: Chaotic Good
Speed: Walk 30 ft.
Languages: Chelaxian (Common), Elven, Thassilonian(Old Tongue),  Draconic

Stat Score Mod Pts
STR 18      (+4) 10 (+2 racial)
DEX 14      (+2)  5 
CON 12      (+1)  2
INT  14      (+2)  5
WIS 10      (+0)  0
CHA  8       (-1) -2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total	   22-2

Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 15/ 12 / 13

Initiative: +2
BAB: +1
Melee to hit: +5
Ranged to hit: +3

Fortitude:	+2 +1 = 3
Reflex:		+0 +2 +1 = 3
Will:		+2 +0 = 2



[sblock=Skills]


		Code:
	

Skill (Attribute)                                   Rank              Attrib              Misc                Total
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Climb (STR)                                          0                    4                  0                      4
Craft (INT)                                           0                    2                  0                      2
Linguistics 
(Forgery, Decipher Script etc) (INT)          1                   2                   3                      6
Acrobatics(Jump, Balance, Tumble) (DEX)   0                   2                   0                      2
Knowledge(arcana) (INT)                         1                   2                   3                      6
Knowledge(religion) (INT)                         1                   2                   3                      6
Knowledge(nature) (INT)                          0                  2                   0                      2
Knowledge(local) (INT)                            1                   2                   3                      6
Ride (DEX)                                            0                   2                   0                       2
Sense Motive (WIS)                                1                   0                   3                      4
Spellcraft (INT)                                      1                   2                   3                      6
Swimm (STR)                                         0                   4                   0                       4

[/sblock]


-------------------- Feats ---------------------------------
Human: Combat Expertise
1st:      Improved Trip
Trait:    Tortured child


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Armored mage - light armor without arcane failure
Arcane Attunement - cast dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic for (3+INT = 5)/day


-------------------------- Combat --------------------------
Unarmed attack:
to hit: +5
damage: 1d3+4
critical: 20/x2

Bonded Guisarme (Deathwail)
to hit +5
damage 2d4 +6
critical 20/x3


------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Name         Price   QTY    LBS
Guisarme       9      1        12
Studded      75      1        20

Basic Adventuring gear

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Money left: ~15 gp

Total weight caried: ~40
Current load: None

Encumbrance
Light: 86
Medium: 173
Heavy: 260


[sblock=Magic]
Spells known: 4/2
*0th level*
Acid Splash (std, close, no ST, 1d3),
Disrupt undead (std, close, no ST, 1d6),
Ray of frost (std, close, no ST, 1d3),
Touch of Fatigue (std, touch, F neg, 1r/lvl, cannot run nor charge, takes a –2penalty to STR and DEX)

*1st level*
Color Spray (std, 15' cone, Will neg, Unconcious 2d4r; Blind 1d4r; Stunned 1r (2- HD; 3-4HD, 5+ HD progressively lesser effect)
True Strike (std, caster, +20 insight to hit, no miss chance),

ToDo:
Shocking Grasp (std, touch, no ST, 1d6/lvl) - +3 to hit opponents in metal armor,
Magic Weapon (std, touch, 1r/lvl, +1 enchantment),
Resist Energy (std, touch, 10min/lvl, DR 10 vs. energy),
Chill Touch (std, touch, 1touch/lvl, deals 1d6 points of NE damage.1 point of STR F denies; undead no damage, panicked for 1d4+1/lvl rounds, Will denies)



Levels 0 / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spells per day 3 / 2 / 0 / 0 / 0 / 0
Bonus spells 0 / 1 / 1 / 0 / 0 / 0
Total 3 / 3 / 0 / 0 / 0 / 0
[/sblock]


[sblock=Description]
------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 7" Weight: 165 lbs. Gender: Male
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Long, blond, braided
Skin: Pale
Dominant Hand: Right
Quirks: feather allergy, melancholic
Speech style: sad, grave voice



Skinny, wiry man, wearing black studded armor and guissarme with black shaft and red blade. His blond hair is long tied in elaborate braid. Face is drawn with three red drops tatooed under left eye. The jaw is framed in thin beard.
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]

Edmond Deathbane was born into forgotten noble family turned merchants for money and then ruined by amoral competition using less then honorable methods. For as long as he can remember he was poor and perpetually on the verge of starving. Finally, they really started starving as his parents will to live broke and they stopped even trying. They lived off streets, begging (Edmond more then they) and picking up scraps. One night in the middle of the winter, Edmond woke up; unable to feel the warmth of his parents he slept between. He still felt the bodies, but no heat. Fearing the worst he threw blankets off and lighted a lantern. His parents stirred and then rose, eyes shining yellow in the light, faces contorting in parody of smile, sharp teeth visible with long tongue licking cracked lips. “Come, son, come to your mom.” one of new ghouls called. 
Terrified beyond belief, Edmond bolted through the sewers that were his home for past several years and didn't stop until he was outside, shivering on the snow under clear winter sky. Finally, practically dead from fear, exhaustion and cold, he stumbled into Little Lamms orphanage.

It went well for some time, until Lamm learned that he was child of noble parents (even destitude). He tortured Edmond to tell him where is his family secret cache and to lead him down into the sewers to hidden treasures of lost civilizations Lamm believed Edmond knew because of his life under the city. That went on for several days until finally Lamm was convinced that Edmond knew nothing. By that time he was on the brink of death, but he lived.

His will to live proved stronger then shock of loosing everything, his parents were burden for him as they didn't want to live anymore, but he sustained them out of love. Now that it was taken away in worse possible way, he took to helping others avoid same fate. He grew up strong, his intimate knowledge of sewers and less reputable parts of town helping ferret out any threat to poor that might have appeared.

In the orphanage he learned the value of group effort. He was never good with others, partially because he felt different, partly because he was strong AND smart, something both orphanage bullies and smart kids resented. Edmond used his strength to protect latter from former, but only rarely would he get the thanks he felt he deserved. 

He grew up lonely and hurt, his frustration pent up and only rarely would he let it out in fighting bullies or occasional cruel citizen that hurt one of "his" mates. He learned how to read and write and would spend hours in public library (that is, when he wouldn’t prowl back streets searching for trouble). He would help in orphanage when he was there, but he preferred quiet solitude of library.

As he was nearing his 15th birthday on his way back to orphanage he spotted an older priest in a side ally surrounded with young thugs he knew from the streets, leader of which was Esteban ‘Backbreaker’ Soller. He challenged them with his usual club in hands, but was overwhelmed. As he was thrown down his frustration finally blew in display of magic and next kick that came his way was met with glowing hand touch that drained all strength from the kicker. 

The hand immediately re-glowed and thugs soon found their courage shattered and ran. All except the one touched earlier. Edmond got up, more confused then hurt. He was helped by old priest he saved and on his urging waited for guards to arrive. Edmond’s hand stopped glowing after fight was finished and he felt suddenly exhausted. Old priest (holy brother Benjamin Flamebearer) explained the situation to the guards and lead Edmond to his temple.

Once there he explained now worried youngling that displays of magic in public are dangerous business and that he needs to be tested for heresy and possesion. At this time, Edmond decided he had enough and tried to get away, but temple guards stopped him. Soon he was tested and it was concluded that his magic came naturally. Given his physique he would be more fit as a soldier, but as magic users need to be trained he was taken to a tutor instead. As they were kinder and offered more in ways of learning, Edmond remained within church and grew strong in the Light.

For a year he studied magic under Sargath the Slow, an old sorcerer prone to long theoretical discussions. According to his tutor, he was hopeless as a sorcerer as he could not unlock any more spells that he tried to teach him. He was also constantly harrased by Lamm as "nobody leaves Lamms orphanage" and he avoided going out alone.

Luckily there was a knight supervising soldier training that had some experience with combat magic. He contacted his superior and Edmond was soon transferred to an outpost little out of the Korvosa. He was told that he will receive training in how to best use his magic in combination with melee combat. This training was done by elven sword master. After additional two years of martial training he was sent on a mission of escorting his prelate Julius Brightshield back into Korvosa. Now accomplished soldier, Edmond is eager to test his mettle against any and all opponents he might meet. 

He also eagerly awaits new encounters with thugs of backstreets, quite sure that at least ‘The Backbreaker’ harbors a grudge and that Lamm will remember him and try to make him pay for his "desertion". 

In the church he learned a lot about undead and knew exactly what befell his parents. They are probably destroyed by now, but he knows not for certain. All he knows is that he will do his utmost best to prevent that from happening to others. He will spend his money on poor, bring children to orphanage and kill undead on sight. For that purpose he always carries some holy water and things needed for last rites in addition to his usual guissarme. Also, he carries one or two sweets when child needs to be mollified enough to come with him. He learned a lot, but most of it is focused into killing things instead of spreading knowledge.

Edmond is very young man that has seen horrors fit for much older soldier. He is considerate and gentle only toward children and very old people. All others receive gruff front or outright violence depending on situation. Special hatred in his heart is reserved for undead although he didn’t have any encounters with them since his parents’ death. After being promoted to soldier of Light he tattooed three blood red tears under his left eye. 

He is lean from his years of food deprivation, but strong. Hunger left him little bit on the ugly side as his shoulders are little bit stooped and his face drawn taut. He tries to mollify this with thin beard framing his face and long hair.      
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, Tieflings are native outsiders. They are only extraplanar, when not on the material plane .




Native to the 4e material plane maybe... I blame Planescape for all this planetouchedphilia. Why, oh why did players have to want to start playing demons?


----------



## Oni

airwalkrr said:


> Native to the 4e material plane maybe... I blame Planescape for all this planetouchedphilia. Why, oh why did players have to want to start playing demons?





Because they're all dark and awesome and I mean that without any sarcasm.  I would have played infernal blooded if I hadn't decided it was too many ingrediants in one pot backgroundwise.  If someone'd let me I'd play a drow too, and he'd probably be not evil.  And I've always wanted to play a shade in an FR campaign, but that's never flown.  I mean it may not be for you but I'm sure you can see the appeal.  

Crap I think I'm the demographic they do this stuff for.  Sorry.  ><


----------



## airwalkrr

Oni said:


> Because they're all dark and awesome and I mean that without any sarcasm.  I would have played infernal blooded if I hadn't decided it was too many ingrediants in one pot backgroundwise.  If someone'd let me I'd play a drow too, and he'd probably be not evil.  And I've always wanted to play a shade in an FR campaign, but that's never flown.  I mean it may not be for you but I'm sure you can see the appeal.
> 
> Crap I think I'm the demographic they do this stuff for.  Sorry.  ><




No, I've never seen the appeal in all that Inuyasha stuff. Demons exist to be slain. I even tried to play a tiefling once (in 3.5) to see what all the fuss was about. I have to say the +1 LA was a deal-breaker. I can be just as sneaky and mean as a halfling and have better skill bonuses doing it, thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad

Don't play drow or tieflings to be mean. If I want that, I would play Belkar (OoTS). But I like sometimes the flavor. And in this case:

Guide to Korvosa p 44-45


> Tieflings: A surprisingly large number of tieflings live in Korvosa. Nearly every one lives at and works for the Acadamae, where they serve as the college’s own private militia. The arrival of tieflings in the Acadamae followed almost two decades after it embraced the infernal influences coming from Cheliax. While they command respect (and fear) within the dark grounds of the Acadamae, beyond the black walls of the college tieflings are rarely welcome, accepted, or tolerated.



p 53


> Campus Life: Tieflings frequently patrol the campus, looking for trouble
> (such as informal duels). Most of these tieflings have magical abilities themselves, although theirs usually come naturally and not from years of study. Students typically hate the malicious tiefling guards, and the two groups frequently clash. These clashes are among the leading cause of death for Acadamae students and tiefling guards alike.


----------



## Neurotic

*Character traits*

I cannot find traits in Pathfinder beta. Do I need som other book for those? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic: Character traits are in the back of the Crimson Throne Players Guide (the PDF version is free).  You might find that useful to focus his religion more in line with the setting. "The Light" sounds a bit Wheel of Time to me. Otherwise looking okay, I've not gone over the character in detail yet, will do so later.

On Tieflings, they became mainstream in 4E because lots of people played them, not vice versa. In fact they date back to 2e Planescape. Don't know why there's not so much love for the poor old Aasimar though.  Dinnae worry, I know WD from several games and I get the impression he likes trying different character combos rather than indulging in wangst roleplaying. 

(Whenever I see a link to TV Tropes, I'm immediately reminded of Count Rogan in The Princess Bride. "I've just taken one year of your life". Once you're on that site, you'll never get out )


----------



## Neurotic

*Traits*

OK, thanks.

As for religion, The Light meant goodness, he is follower of Deneir, demigod in service of Oghma.


----------



## Walking Dad

Dr Simon said:


> ..I know WD from several games and I get the impression he likes trying different character combos rather than indulging in wangst roleplaying.




No more wangst than Richard in _Looking For Group_.


----------



## Dr Simon

Walking Dad said:


> No more wangst than Richard in _Looking For Group_.




He's more of a Poisonous Friend with a touch of Smug Snake from what I've read of LFG. Agh! TV Tropes!


----------



## Walking Dad

I don't think smug snake is the right term. He is to well-liked by the audience for that. But Poisonous Friend is right on!


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic:

Okay, looked over the character. Seems good, just a few points:

Skills - base skill points 2, +1 for being human, +2 for Intelligence. You can select Duskblade as has favoured class (being human) so you could get one extra skill point *o* or one extra hit point. Choose 5 (or 6) skills.

Feats - Level 1 feat, human base feat. I seem to be missing where the thrid feat comes from.

Spells - By my reckoning spells per day should be 3/3. Also, choose 2 of the 0th level spells as Spells Known (2 0th and 2 1st at 1st class level).

I wasn't sure where the "max power attack" listing came from. Was this a hold-over from having the Power Attack feat? Or some part of the Pathfinder rules I missed?  I think the guisarme damage is wrong too - should it not be 2d4+6 (Str bonus +4 x 1.5)?


----------



## airwalkrr

WD, I own only a smattering of Pathfinder books, I'm much more fond of purchasing the game kits so I was not aware of that. I am, however, in general opposed to the Planescapeization and tieflingmania that has seemed to grip the D&D community for the last 10 years. Tieflings have their place, and its on the end of my paladin's lance. But that's just my opinion. I don't mean to impugn your ability to play the character well. Just so you realize my dwarf isn't going to trust your character one ounce without a hundred pounds worth of proof. In other words, he might start letting him watch over him while he sleeps by around 5th or 6th level, assuming we get that far and he's well-behaved.


----------



## airwalkrr

Neurotic said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> As for religion, The Light meant goodness, he is follower of Deneir, demigod in service of Oghma.




Deneir? Oghma? Unless I missed something this isn't Toril.


----------



## Neurotic

*Answer*

Skills - base skill points 2, +1 for being human, +2 for Intelligence. You can select Duskblade as has favoured class (being human) so you could get one extra skill point *o* or one extra hit point. Choose 5 (or 6) skills.


Feats - Level 1 feat, human base feat. I seem to be missing where the thrid feat comes from.
****
There are three? I'll check, I played with different combinations (including Bonded weapon that I relegated until later when I'm able to have masterwork...same for power attack...I'll stick with tripper build for now altough before I'm able to channel power attack might be better...


Spells - By my reckoning spells per day should be 3/3. Also, choose 2 of the 0th level spells as Spells Known (2 0th and 2 1st at 1st class level).
***
2+INT bonus = 4 for 0th unless it's your ruling to be different then standard class. Yes, it should be 3/3

I think the guisarme damage is wrong too - should it not be 2d4+6 (Str bonus +4 x 1.5)?
***
As far as I know (and assuming pathfinder follows same rules) it's 
1 x STR bonus for 1HD weapons (longsword etc)
1.5 x STR bonus for 1HD weapons wielded in two hands and
2 x STR bonus for true 2HD weapons (greatsword and polearms)
BUT I'll check it.
[sblock=EDIT: Checked, my bad, sorry]

*One-Handed:* A one-handed weapon can be used in either the
primary hand or the off hand. Add the wielder’s Strength bonus to
damage rolls for melee attacks with a one-handed weapon if it’s used
in the primary hand, or 1/2 his or her Strength bonus if it’s used in
the off hand. If a one-handed weapon is wielded with two hands
during melee combat, add 1-1/2 times the character’s Strength
bonus to damage rolls.
*Two-Handed:* Two hands are required to use a two-handed melee
weapon effectively. Apply 1-1/2 times the character’s Strength
bonus to damage rolls for melee attacks with such a weapon.

[/sblock]



In the end, few questions:
At third level duskblades gets to channel his touch spells through the weapon. When I initiate trip it is touch attack as is with spell. Question is, does the spell discharge at that point (as I'd expect, as it is touch spell and it doesn't depend on whether opponent manages to remain on his feet) or I have to wait for follow up attack (which includes armor class and will come only if opponent is knocked prone)

How would Bonded Item work if I take it at first level where it cannot be masterwork for simple lack of funds? I'll probably just leave it until 3rd or even 6th level (assuming we get that far)

How do you treat power attack? That is, can I transfer only BAB to damage (does getting 2xHD as max) or I can assign strength and other bonuses (which could be terrible in True strike scenario (+40))



Yes, religion is not Faerun, I have yet to lookup gods, it's just for flavor, he is educated in militant part of knowledge based church (that part that recovers lost knowledge and artifacts from dangerous places).

EDIT: looked up: now it's like this: he pays homage to Sarenrae as redeemer, Gorum as battlemaster, Nethys as ultimate mage, but he is devoted to Irori, knowledge and self-perfection appealing to his lonely self


----------



## Walking Dad

airwalkrr said:


> ... Tieflings have their place, and its on the end of my paladin's lance. But that's just my opinion. I don't mean to impugn your ability to play the character well. Just so you realize my dwarf isn't going to trust your character one ounce without a hundred pounds worth of proof. In other words, he might start letting him watch over him while he sleeps by around 5th or 6th level, assuming we get that far and he's well-behaved.



Sounds like the begin of a wonderful friendship (buddy-movie anyone?).
My tiefling doesn't trust fanatic 'I killed it because it looked evil' extremists. Your paladin has to earn his trust, too.

About the background: If I'm not misinformed, Asmodeus devil is one of the gods openly worshiped in Korvosa and sometimes hellknights patrol the street. Your character may have to mistrust others more than my character.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> There are three? I'll check, I played with different combinations (including Bonded weapon that I relegated until later when I'm able to have masterwork...same for power attack...I'll stick with tripper build for now altough before I'm able to channel power attack might be better...




Either works. Power Attack actually isn't great as a 1st level feat, when it comes down to it (see below). The tripper build is a nice change.



Neurotic said:


> 2+INT bonus = 4 for 0th unless it's your ruling to be different then standard class. Yes, it should be 3/3




I'm not seeing any mention of getting Int bonus to spells known, not for 0th level spells (only those cast as SLA due to Arcane Attunement). Here's what I've got from that Crystal Keep file:

_"Spellcasting – Able to cast Spontaneous Intelligence-based Arcane spell from the Duskblade spell list (see page 180). At 1st level, a Duskblade knows two 0th level spells and two 1st level spells. Each subsequent levels, a Duskblade leans one spell of any level he/she can cast. Starting at 5th level (and every odd-numbered level afterwards), a Duskblade may replace one Known spell with another of the same level and they both must two levels below the highest the Duskblade is able to cast)."_

Also, no other spontaneous spell-casting class that I know of gets bonus Spells Known due to ability scores. Spells per Day, yes, but not known. 



Neurotic said:


> In the end, few questions:
> At third level duskblades gets to channel his touch spells through the weapon. When I initiate trip it is touch attack as is with spell. Question is, does the spell discharge at that point (as I'd expect, as it is touch spell and it doesn't depend on whether opponent manages to remain on his feet) or I have to wait for follow up attack (which includes armor class and will come only if opponent is knocked prone)
> 
> How would Bonded Item work if I take it at first level where it cannot be masterwork for simple lack of funds? I'll probably just leave it until 3rd or even 6th level (assuming we get that far)
> 
> How do you treat power attack? That is, can I transfer only BAB to damage (does getting 2xHD as max) or I can assign strength and other bonuses (which could be terrible in True strike scenario (+40))




I would rule that channel spell would work with the first attack (trip or otherwise), not on any followup. It only requires a touch attack after all, not a damaging strike.

By having a Bonded Item you side-step the requirements for it being masterwork prior to being enchanted. The bond provide the "basis" if you like for the enchantment.

Power Attack I treat as per the RAW - the maximum amount you can subtract from your attack roll is equal to your BAB. You add this amount (or twice for 2H weapons) to your damage. This is done before multiplying for criticals.  Hence my comment earlier about not being a great 1st level feat - the best you can do is -1 attack, +2 damage, at a time when you usually need the attack bonus more than you do the extra damage.


----------



## Neurotic

*Duskblade spells known*

Directly from PHB II

*Spells known:*You begin play knowing two 0-level spells and two 1st level spell, chosen from duskblade spell list. You also know one additional 0-level spell for each point of intelligence bonus.
Each time you gain a new class level, you learn one additional spell of any level you can cast, chosen from the duskblade list.
Upon reaching 5th level etc etc etc


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> Directly from PHB II
> 
> *Spells known:*You begin play knowing two 0-level spells and two 1st level spell, chosen from duskblade spell list. You also know one additional 0-level spell for each point of intelligence bonus.
> Each time you gain a new class level, you learn one additional spell of any level you can cast, chosen from the duskblade list.
> Upon reaching 5th level etc etc etc




Fair enough. I guess the Crystal Keep file has an error in it.


----------



## Neurotic

*Silly spell list*

What is terrible in that spell list? It has 4 spells of 0th level. If you start with INT 16 you waste one spell to say nothing of INT 18.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> What is terrible in that spell list? It has 4 spells of 0th level. If you start with INT 16 you waste one spell to say nothing of INT 18.




I think it's a strange way of doing cantrips for the duskblade - why give you some as SLAs and then only offer four on the spell list?  Wierd. I'm not sure how that's supposed to work, flavour-wise.


----------



## Dr Simon

Beta group is up
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/241813-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-beta-group.html

Waiting on Halford for the Alpha group, otherwise will start you off after the weekend.

Some further houserules (I'll put these in the first IC post too)

Posting guidelines:

- Choose a colour for IC speech.
- I'm a bit haphazard about OOC stuuf, if it's bit I put it in spoiler blocks, otherwise not.
- Generally in my games I do the dice rolling (using the engine at Pen, Paper and Pixel) but I don't complain if you give me Invisible Castle rolls sometimes.

Houserules:

- I'm using the "fast" experience rate from the Pathfinder Beta rules.
- I'm using the Disabled and Dying variant from Arcana Evolved. You are Disabled between 0 hp and your Con modifier as a negative number (if modifier is normally positive). If you have a Con higher than 10, you are Dying until you reach -Con hit points. The Half-Orc Ferocity racial trait increases your Disabled range by 1.

Example: Con 14 (+2 mod) means you are Disabled between 0 and -2 hp, Dying from -3 to -14 hp, and dead from -15 hp onwards. If you have Ferocity, you would be Disabled between 0 and -3 hp, Dying between -4 and -14 hp.


----------



## Walking Dad

Dips on red as speaking color in the alpha group.

Eager to start


----------



## Neurotic

*Color*

I'll leave other the choice as long as at least one of TEAL, ROYAL BLUE or DARKGREEN remains (I'd actually prefer darkgray for sad grave melancholic char, but it somehow seems wrong (more like a comment then as PC speaking)


----------



## Shayuri

I'll take Orange.


----------



## kinem

I'll use YellowGreen.


----------



## Valthosian

For the beta group I would like (Edit) I switched to this as it's far far more orky


----------



## airwalkrr

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like the begin of a wonderful friendship (buddy-movie anyone?).
> My tiefling doesn't trust fanatic 'I killed it because it looked evil' extremists. Your paladin has to earn his trust, too.



Paladins are by nature trustworthy. One would be hard-pressed to argue it the other way around. And I'm not actually playing a paladin. It was just an expression, but I am playing a lawful good cleric of a lawful good deity, and creatures spawned of the lower planes, no matter how thin their fiendish blood, are still spawned of the lower planes. Also, it's generally a good idea to garner the trust of the party cleric. The party rogue, not as much.



Walking Dad said:


> About the background: If I'm not misinformed, Asmodeus devil is one of the gods openly worshiped in Korvosa and sometimes hellknights patrol the street. Your character may have to mistrust others more than my character.




Well Korvosa is going to present interesting roleplaying challenges all around, especially for lawful good. The city would be great for neutral characters of any alignment. But from what I understand the church of Asmodeus is distrusted by just about everyone anyway. And the hellknights aren't necessarily evil, it's just intimidating for them to have the word "hell" in their name.

Anyway, the bottom line is I'm not saying our characters can't get along, but it won't be a match made in heaven. And if your tiefling wants healing, he's going to have to earn his wounds through heroic deeds.


----------



## Oni

On the subject of Tieflings, I'm not all that fond of large helpings of angst.  I do like the light born of darkness, redemption, and overcoming sins of the father angle though.  Also a kind of using fire to fight fire idea.  So maybe the appeal isn't the same to everyone anyway.  But some people prefer to keep such folk on the pointy end of the blade that's cool too.    You don't need an exotic race to explore such themes, it just puts it more on the cuff.  

On a game related note I've grabbed this colour for Lynn and this colour for her familiar.

Also I like the word orky.


----------



## Valthosian

Oni said:


> On the subject of Tieflings, I'm not all that fond of large helpings of angst.  I do like the light born of darkness, redemption, and overcoming sins of the father angle though.  Also a kind of using fire to fight fire idea.  So maybe the appeal isn't the same to everyone anyway.  But some people prefer to keep such folk on the pointy end of the blade that's cool too.    You don't need an exotic race to explore such themes, it just puts it more on the cuff.
> 
> On a game related note I've grabbed this colour for Lynn and this colour for her familiar.
> 
> Also I like the word orky.




Green is good cause green is best! I'm a warhammer/40k diehard. I'm usually a fan of the fairer races, but the half orc barb was just a little too good to pass up this time.

I really dig your character art and the familiar interplay, plus my name is Ed(ward) so the back and forth threw me for a second before I saw what was going on


----------



## Valthosian

So I'm just looking at the beta group race/classes, we're definitely the exotic group... (Thorson not so much), I don't know how we'll do without any healing or anything but it should be a darn good fun ride


----------



## Walking Dad

airwalkrr said:


> Paladins are by nature trustworthy. One would be hard-pressed to argue it the other way around. And I'm not actually playing a paladin. It was just an expression, but I am playing a lawful good cleric of a lawful good deity, and creatures spawned of the lower planes, no matter how thin their fiendish blood, are still spawned of the lower planes. Also, it's generally a good idea to garner the trust of the party cleric. The party rogue, not as much.



Yeah, LG plane-ists (or what is racism against other planes)
Would it be really _good_ to let someone die because of his ancestry?

And it is good, if everyone can trust everyone ("Rogue is the way save?" - "Yes, looks save.")

No arguing, but I don't see many worshippers of Asmodeus trusting paladins very much.



> ..
> Anyway, the bottom line is I'm not saying our characters can't get along, but it won't be a match made in heaven. And if your tiefling wants healing, he's going to have to earn his wounds through heroic deeds.




I'm really looking forward for our in-time talks


----------



## Oni

Valthosian said:


> So I'm just looking at the beta group race/classes, we're definitely the exotic group... (Thorson not so much), I don't know how we'll do without any healing or anything but it should be a darn good fun ride




Yeah that should be interesting, we'll just have to be careful.  




Or we could kidnap the alpha party's dwarf........just a thought.


----------



## Valthosian

Oni said:


> Yeah that should be interesting, we'll just have to be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we could kidnap the alpha party's dwarf........just a thought.




I hear careful is synonymous with barbarian and rage.

In the meantime however, have Lynn distract the dwarf and Thorson will stuff him in a bag. The faeling can slow them down and the duskblade can trip anyone who tries to rescue him.


----------



## Valthosian

Hey Ambrus, love your character's mercurial personality and your storytelling, with you and Oni doing such nice work I'm feeling the pressure to not be quite so terse


----------



## Ambrus

Valthosian said:


> So I'm just looking at the beta group race/classes, we're definitely the exotic group... (Thorson not so much), I don't know how we'll do without any healing or anything but it should be a darn good fun ride



Well, Dj'hân has a knack with magic items, so if we could just get a wand of healing...

Which reminds me, I was meaning to add a potion of cure light wounds to my equipment. Any problem with that Doc?

Oh, and Oni, I gotta say I really like Ed and Lynn so far.


----------



## Ambrus

Valthosian said:


> Hey Ambrus, love your character's mercurial personality and your storytelling,



Thanks for the kind words. Hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## airwalkrr

Ah, the philosophical banter has begun. I love it. 



Walking Dad said:


> Yeah, LG plane-ists (or what is racism against other planes)
> Would it be really _good_ to let someone die because of his ancestry?




Of course not, but one could argue it would be quite _just_ to let someone die of wounds gained under mysterious circumstances.

Rogue (limping forward): Healer!
Cleric: Bloody hell! What happened to you?
Rogue: I was just trotting along the rooftops when my foot slipped. Honest!
Cleric (makes Sense Motive check): Sure you were. Well you can just ganter along at half speed for a while. Maybe that will teach you to stop peeping in other people's windows or burgling or whatever it is you rogues do when... Hey! Get your hand out of my pocket!
Rogue: Finger slipped. Honest!



Walking Dad said:


> And it is good, if everyone can trust everyone ("Rogue is the way save?" - "Yes, looks save.")




Yea but if a cleric stumbles into a trap, he can heal himself. If the rogue fails a pickpocket check and loses a limb as a result, he can't regenerate it himself.



Walking Dad said:


> No arguing, but I don't see many worshippers of Asmodeus trusting paladins very much.




I doubt that is for a lack of willingness on the part of the Asmodeans. I'm certain they would be more than willing to attempt to find ways to subvert and abuse the good will and trust of paladins everywhere. People like that are exactly the reason the paladin's code exists.


----------



## Valthosian

airwalkrr said:


> Ah, the philosophical banter has begun. I love it.




Not to interrupt, but, I like swords.

[sblock=explanation]sorry! bored at work, and every thread eventually needs an 8 bit theater reference[/sblock]


----------



## Oni

I just want to say I'm so happy we're underway.  

Good job all, and I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Valthosian

Oni said:


> I just want to say I'm so happy we're underway.
> 
> Good job all, and I can't wait to see where this goes.




No doubt, I'm very excited to be playing again, my last game was several years ago and I was only able to stay for about 4months. My free time is pretty occupied so a PbP is great, glad to have luckily run into a great bunch of folks in the process. Also very much looking forward to ramping up the creativity and have fun with it.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hey, Bael is no pretty thief, but a guard. And knowing how disable 'symbol' spells is necessary for the job.

And you changed your argument against Bael from race to class 



> Yea but if a cleric stumbles into a trap, he can heal himself. If the rogue fails a pickpocket check and loses a limb as a result, he can't regenerate it himself.



 But if the second attempt succeeds, he has the healing staff for use with 'Use magic device' 

But hey, we are a team. It is nothing wrong, if your character happens to look the other way... and if he looks, Bael will behave, promise.


----------



## airwalkrr

Walking Dad said:


> And you changed your argument against Bael from race to class




Ah, but did I?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Which reminds me, I was meaning to add a potion of cure light wounds to my equipment. Any problem with that Doc?




No, go ahead.

You'll find that the extra hit points help with character survival quite well - I've used it in Romance of the River Kingdoms and it allows me to put a bunch of level 1-2 PCs up against CR4 monsters without too many worries.


----------



## Dr Simon

Alpha Group, your IC post is up.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/241986-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-alpha-group.html

Halford, if you are still interested we can introduce you later.


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> OOC: I don't mind, it is good story, except halfling should be able to recognize human ex-Lamm. It is only several years and he should be still recognizable (it's not as if he lost or gained much weight and he already has clue that all this people are connected to Lamm)



I simply imagine that my character wouldn't immediately associate the tattooed 19 year-old holy warrior (with the elaborately braided hair, studded-leather armor and guisarm) who stands before him with the scrawny and bruised 15 year-old Lamm's lamb he remembered from long ago. Edmond's entire bearing and demeanor must be quite different after all. A simple reminder might be enough to jog Dj'hân's memory though.

For his own part Dj'hân looks pretty much exactly as he did years ago when the pair last crossed paths.

Dr Simon, out of curiosity, approximately how many Lamm's lambs were/are there on average?


----------



## airwalkrr

So are the Alpha and Beta groups alternate universes or will they interact with each other on some limited basis?


----------



## Ambrus

I assume that we'd have to exist in separate campaigns because, since both groups have similar backgrounds, the same goals and will be dealing with the same NPCs, there'd be little reason to not join forces against our common foe. Unfortunately, that'd immediately lead to an eight player campaign which is what the good Doctor was trying to avoid I believe. 

Regarding OOC posts in the IC thread, would it be possible to keep such statements in spoiler blocks whenever possible to avoid cluttering up the thread overmuch?


----------



## Neurotic

*Orphanage connection*

No problem, I'll remedy lapse in DJ'ahn's memory on my next post


----------



## Dr Simon

Alpha and Beta groups are two alternate universes so there won't be any cross-over.

[SBLOCK="Ambrus"]
The number of  "Little Lamms" varies but is usually somewhere between 15-25.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

Any chance that two Rogue's Gallery threads can be created so that the various completed character sheets and images can be collected together in one place?


----------



## Dr Simon

Rogues Galleries are up:

Alpha Group

Beta Group

Now I need to change my sig again!


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the Rogue's Gallery. Sorry about your Sig.

I should probably change mine too...


----------



## Oni

Ah, the rogues gallery thread reminds me of a question I had regarding familiar.  It probably doesn't matter, but I suppose it's possible it could come up.  Should the familiar gain the +3 bonus in the skills it inherits from its master that are class skills for the master.  I'm inclined to think they should just because it keeps them pretty much the same as they were in 3e/3.5e as I cannot fathom a reason for nerfing familiars.  Anyway just like to know one way or the other so I can plug that one hole in my character sheet before I post over on the rogues gallery.


----------



## Dr Simon

Oni - I don't see any reason why not. As I recall, 3.5 familiars uses  own or master's skill, whichever is higher and I don't see why that shouldn't be continued under PF rules.


----------



## Ambrus

So Neurotic, did you decide to change Edmond's last name from Deathbane to Deathwish? I see that's how you've been listing it for the past few posts.


----------



## Neurotic

*Name change*

It was actually typo while writing character. Every title was Deathwish, Deathbane came from the file I wrote initial draft in. Deathwish is of course not his real last name, only title some people gave him for his demeanor.


----------



## Ambrus

It seems that, since Edmond wants to be an undead hunter, that "Deathbane" would make more sense. Deathwish is what I'd call him if his goal was to become undead or to get killed. Just my ¢2.


----------



## Neurotic

*Name*

I didn't say it needs to have sense. I know what deathwish means and the idea is that OTHERS call him that and he would prefer deathbane, but that needs to be earned.

He was trained in temple of good god full of priests who could turn and destroy undead. He is brooding, reckless and unfriendly. Ergo, there would be some snide remarks targeted at him. Also, he is duskblade, he wouldn't fit either with temple guards, sorcerers or priests.

In his desire to prove himself he will do some reckless things, but he managed to stay alive up until this point.


----------



## Ambrus

Ah. That makes some sense then if he's got a reputation as a daredevil of sorts.


----------



## Neurotic

*Deathwish*

As much as 1st level char can have reputation.

And for his inconsiderate behavior when he asked Dj'ahn about Little Lamms: it fits his general unpleasantness, but that wasn't my intention. This time it's simply misunderstanding stamming from the nature of PbP.

I intended to show that he waited for the answer and then went inside. I put two or three empty rows between two actions, next time I'll state that I'm waiting before proceeding


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Beta Group]

Your Harrow reading gives each of you 2 "Harrow Points" which can be spent at any point in the adventure to gain one of the following advantages:

*Dexterity Rerolls*: Spend a Harrow Point to reroll any one
Initiative check, Reflex save, attack roll modified by Dexterity, or
Dexterity-based skill check. You must abide by the new result. You can spend another point to re-roll again.

*Dodge Bonus*: Spend a Harrow Point to gain a +1 Dodge
bonus to your Armor Class for one encounter. You can use both points to add +2.

*Speed Increase*: Spend a Harrow Point to increase your
base speed by 10 feet for one encounter. You can only spend one point per encounter in this fashion.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]An interesting game mechanic. I'm curious to know; is the reading and its granted bonuses a fixed part of the adventure module or is one (or both) variable somehow?

I tried to pick up a Harrow deck at a local game con this weekend but they didn't have any on hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]

You get one point for the reading in general, and one point for each time a card from the "Keys" suite comes up (in this particular adventure), which in this case was just the one card - The Uprising.

There are also encounter specific bonuses that may apply depending upon what card your character draws in The Choosing.

It's quite a neat little stylistic element that they've put into the campaign.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[SBLOCK=Dr Simon]







			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> There are also encounter specific bonuses that may apply depending upon what card your character draws in The Choosing.



I hope "the Bear" does something beside grant bonuses to Strength related rolls. Otherwise I'll have to disavow the Harrow as a spurious piece of superstitious nonsense.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]As former Little Lamms, would either Dj'hân or Edmond know anything pertinent about Lamm's dockside fishery headquarters or any of his other holdings within the city? If not, is there anything about Lamm's modus operandi that may be good to know before heading there? What kind of defenses and guards does he favor? If it helps any, Dj'hân also has Knowledge (local) +6[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Wow. I think I'm going to need regular shots of insulin if I'm to continue role-playing Dj'hân as so saccharinely sweet...

Seriously though, thanks for the great role-playing everybody!


----------



## Valthosian

Good times! I really love how you play Dj'hân, and I had no intention of showing more depth to Thorson until particular conditions were met later in the adventure, however, the way you played Dj'hân gave me a totally unexpected opening and plop, there it is  Your's and Oni's interactions earlier on in the storyline gave a lot of food for thought.

I'm really enjoying the characters and players in this group and I'm stoked that this is what I got to come back to after my hiatus.


----------



## airwalkrr

I wish the alpha group was moving as quickly as it sounds like beta group is. We've been a bit sluggish so far.


----------



## Walking Dad

I wait just for the reading...


----------



## Ambrus

Valthosian said:


> I really love how you play Dj'hân



Thanks.


Valthosian said:


> I had no intention of showing more depth to Thorson until particular conditions were met later in the adventure, however, the way you played Dj'hân gave me a totally unexpected opening and plop, there it is  Your's and Oni's interactions earlier on in the storyline gave a lot of food for thought.



I feel the same. Oni's willingness to talk to Dj'hân on his level was a great opening for me. I was worried about how I could have Dj'hân relate to your big violent barbarian until he likewise presented an opening. So kudos all around! 


Valthosian said:


> I'm really enjoying the characters and players in this group and I'm stoked that this is what I got to come back to after my hiatus.



Same here. I haven't played in a PBP in awhile either and really like the party dynamic and story-line that's unfolding in this one so far. I really hope it doesn't end prematurely as online games seem wont to do. *fingers crossed*







			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I wish the alpha group was moving as quickly as it sounds like beta group is.



Yeah. We're pretty cool. We've already found and slain Lamm and shared high fives all around. Go team Beta! w00t!


----------



## Valthosian

Haha!

What Thorson's going to do to Lamm violates the gramma rule so I'll just have to enjoy it mentally. And indeed, here's to hoping everything just keeps trucking smoothly.


----------



## Oni

Geez you guys have been busy today.  Good stuff though.


----------



## Dr Simon

airwalkrr said:


> I wish the alpha group was moving as quickly as it sounds like beta group is. We've been a bit sluggish so far.




I dunno, you're not that far behind. It's my fault - the reading is a fairly complex post to put together and I've been a bit busy recently. Expect something shortly, though.


----------



## airwalkrr

Oh no worries. I'm just disappointed to see them having so much fun, because I like the way the direction the campaign is headed.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Alpha Group]

Your Harrow reading gives each of you 2 "Harrow Points" which can be spent at any point in the adventure to gain one of the following advantages:

*Dexterity Rerolls*: Spend a Harrow Point to reroll any one
Initiative check, Reflex save, attack roll modified by Dexterity, or
Dexterity-based skill check. You must abide by the new result. You can spend another point to re-roll again.

*Dodge Bonus*: Spend a Harrow Point to gain a +1 Dodge
bonus to your Armor Class for one encounter. You can use both points to add +2.

*Speed Increase*: Spend a Harrow Point to increase your
base speed by 10 feet for one encounter. You can only spend one point per encounter in this fashion.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Valthosian

Hey folks in the beta group, I'm taking tomorrow off work and the family and I will be out of town until later tomorrow, that effectively means that I won't be posting from about 2pm today until 9 or 10 pm tomorrow Hawaiian time. If there are any decisions that need made that Thorson would be holding up, assume that Thorson goes along with whatever Lynn and Dj'hân propose.

Neurotic, I'm thinking Thorson and Edmond are going to have a somewhat tempestuous relationship here seeing as Thorson is *not* lawful good by any stretch and is firmly focused on dismemberment and murder and Edmond is pretty clearly trying to follow the straight and narrow. As such there are going to be some arguments and disagreements, but I think it will be interesting to see how it plays out


----------



## Neurotic

*Relation*

Edmond is CG and think of him as standard freedom fighter. He will help and will bend or ignore the laws if he thinks it's for something good. Cold blooded killing simply for sake of killing doesn't sit well with him though.

And he is very much agains arrogance of any sort including barbarian presumption that his revenge has right of way over any other issue we others might have with Lamm.


----------



## Valthosian

Seeing as Thorson is the only non good member of the party he may make some unpopular choices, again, I'm looking forward to seeing how it plays out.

Not sure I'd describe Thorson as arrogant, but I would definitely agree that in this he is very self centered. Everything has been sharpened to an absolute monomania, he has spent the last three months doing little except looking for Lamm, working to stay in the city, and fantasizing about how to kill Lamm. Don't expect him to suddenly change...

We'll see what happens, I have a definite plan in mind for Thorson's character development and a clear concept of his morality, loyalty, and style of relationships. He's not mindless, and priorities can change over time...


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Neurotic]So what role did Edmond fulfill while he was with the Little Lamms? Was he a brute? A pickpocket? Courier? Would he have been amongst those who bullied Dj'hân?[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr

So is using a Harrow point a free action?


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond Lamm*

Ambrus, you should read Edmond's history since you would probably know much of it anyhow.

Because of his strength, Edmond often served as guard and some times as part of extortion group for intimidating factor. At that time his magic still hasn't manifested and he could use only his strength.

And no, he would be one who got into fights with bigger kids over terorizing smaller ones.


----------



## Dr Simon

airwalkrr said:


> So is using a Harrow point a free action?




I would say that it counts as "Not An Action" - it doesn't take the PC any time or thought to use one.


----------



## Ambrus

I had read Edmond's background. I'd suspected that, being an older and brawnier kid, that he'd likely been a thug for Lamm but wanted to get your opinion about it. Seems likely to me that Edmond was strong enough to keep himself at the top of the urchin pecking order, directly beneath Lamm's own adult cohorts.

I'm not certain how much personal interaction Dj'hân and Edmond might have had though. On the one hand they had altogether different roles in the gang and were at opposite ends of the pecking order, but on the other hand few of the urchins needed Edmond's protection more than Dj'hân.

I'm guessing that they weren't really friends since they had so little in common, but that Dj'hân benefited from Edmond's beneficence whenever 'that nice big kid' happened to be around.


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond*

Don't forget that one that is good at sneaking and one that is good at bashing can serve together as fine team, one guarding and warning the other scouting and stealing, first one covering retreat as situation warrants.

And you got protection from cats too as added benefit


----------



## Ambrus

**shiver** Those damned cats...


----------



## Walking Dad

Dr S, I don't see a map attached at your last Alpha post. You know, that you cannot upload the same attatchment twice? Did you used it already for the beta group?


----------



## Dr Simon

That'll be it, thanks for linking it in, WD.  On the basis that the two groups may take different routes, I think further maps will be group-specific and I won't get the problem again.


----------



## Neurotic

*Local Knowledge*

Could Edmond or Dj'ahn shed some light inside Pier 17 before we really see into it? Did any one of us ever entered the warehouse?

Note that if Gaedren has this as his hideout it might be that he is familiar with it and that one of us might have been here before...


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon has mentioned previously that Lamm had only started using the fishery as his headquarters after both our characters had left his gang. As such, not being involved in the fishing industry, I can't imagine that either of our characters have ever had reason to visit this building before. At most I figured that Dj'hân, with his Knowledge (local) might at least know where it was located and so be able to guide the others to it.


----------



## Neurotic

*Local knowledge*

Y>es, I read that part. But I figured that he wouldn't just come and suddenly use some building for his hideout. He probably did some business here if not with intention to use it as hideout then simply for being old Pier with easy accessed building out of main way.

And besides, we both lived in this area, Edmond in the sewers Dj'ahn above so we just MIGHT know something doesn't mean we really do...

Because of his history, I'd expect Edmond to know that some cellars (and buildings without ones) may be accessed from the sewers.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
Lamm kept the orphans out of the planning of his business, things were mainly run by Lamm himself and Yargin. His hideouts seemed to be buildings that had reverted to ownership by the city, prior to re-sale, a process that generally takes a few years.

You've heard rumours that this is the place that fishermen come to sell all their unsold catch and cast-offs.

As for a sewer connection - this building is partially suspended over the river - that's its sewerage system!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> OOC: How far is he from the window and would spell such as color spray work through the glass? It seems it should, but just checking...



As I understand it, there's no glass in the windows to speak of; they're all boarded up with wood. That notwithstanding, I don't believe any spells could be cast through the windows because they don't allow *line of effect* as defined by the rules.
[sblock=Line of Effect]A line of effect is a straight, unblocked
path that indicates what a spell can affect. A line of effect is
canceled by a solid barrier. It’s like line of sight for ranged
weapons, except that it’s not blocked by fog, darkness, and
other factors that limit normal sight.

You must have a clear line of effect to any target that you
cast a spell on or to any space in which you wish to create
an effect. You must have a clear line of effect to the point of
origin of any spell you cast.

A burst, cone, cylinder, or emanation spell affects only
an area, creatures, or objects to which it has line of effect
from its origin (a spherical burst’s center point, a coneshaped
burst’s starting point, a cylinder’s circle, or an
emanation’s point of origin).

An otherwise solid barrier with a hole of at least 1 square
foot through it does not block a spell’s line of effect. Such
an opening means that the 5-foot length of wall containing
the hole is no longer considered a barrier for purposes of a
spell’s line of effect.

_Pathfinder Roleplaying Game, Beta Playtest, page 163_[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*Effect*

Glass is transparent, color spray is visual dependant effect. Solid or not, glass is not obstacle for clashing bands of color...

And DM rules....?


----------



## Dr Simon

Since Colour Spray is a cone-shaped effect that affects people *within* it, not simply *viewing* it, I would say that it is necessary for the cone effect to be able to interact with the target.  Although there would be line of sight, glass *would* block line of effect, so you couldn't cast Colour Spray through a closed window.

However.

As Ambrus correctly assumed, there's no glass in these windows, at least not a full set that hasn't been broken. A person could easily poke a hand or finger through to send a spell in there.

[SBLOCK=Edmond]
Edmond remembers Yargin mainly as an accountant who fancied himself as a bit of an alchemist.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Since you've described the building as rickety with skewed angles and gaps between its wooden boards, I was wondering whether Dj'hân had found any loose boards or gaps in the woodwork, doorjambs or window frames large enough for him to try squeezing through. Failing that, does the building have a chimney or a drainage grate for the fish guts that he could try?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> [sblock=Dr Simon]Since you've described the building as rickety with skewed angles and gaps between its wooden boards, I was wondering whether Dj'hân had found any loose boards or gaps in the woodwork, doorjambs or window frames large enough for him to try squeezing through. Failing that, does the building have a chimney or a drainage grate for the fish guts that he could try?[/sblock]




[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
There were no gaps large enough for Dj'hân to fit through, although with a bit of help from a strong person you could probably pull open a gap large enough to wriggle through. That might make noise, though.

There is no chimney stack (It's one of those things that RPG map-makers tend to forget are needed, like toilets, although I reckon in this place would have a stove rather than a brick chimney). As for a drainage grate, he'd need to check more fully amongst the pilings beneath the building, above the river to be certain.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=Dr Simon]Please don't forget the Hall of the Dwarven RG IC OCC game[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Oni said:


> Ambrus I racked my brains trying to think of something, but I don't know what you character can do.  So I went to look your character up on the RG, and now I still have no idea what your character can do (only a slight exaggeration).  Loresong Faen Dragonfire Adept 1  <----- that's like Greek to me.



Oh, don't worry about it. I recognize that Dj'hân has already done most of what he can to help out at this point. I was just role-playing his getting caught up the excitement of the other's planning.

And please, don't get caught up with my character's writeup in the Rogue's Gallery; it's really just intended to be a mechanical way of representing the character I want to play. In spite of what's written, it's not my intention that Dj'hân have ties to dragonkind in any way or that he belong to a race know as "loresong faen" in the world of Golarion. I proposed a character concept to Dr Simon awhile back in a spoiler block and am only using this race and class' abilities to represent that concept. I don't really know how much the other players might know or have deduced about my character's background but, as far as the character knows, he's a juvenile halfling guttersnipe and that's how I'm aiming to play him.


----------



## Oni

Well it's still a mystery to me.  ><

Seriously I know very little about any of the other characters outside of what has gone on in the IC thread, I've tried not to spoil anything for myself.


----------



## Ambrus

I finally succeeded in acquiring a Harrow deck today 
and thought it'd be nice for everyone who doesn't 
have one to see what Zellara reading looked like.






Beta Group's
Harrow Reading






Beta Group's
Choosing


I also took a peak at the Alpha group's IC thread
and am posting their readings here too for their benefit.






Alpha Group's
Harrow Reading






Alpha Group's
Choosing

Hopefully I got them all correct.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ooh, cool!  The Bear's kind of cute, actually. Perhaps it isn't such a strange selection for Dj'han after all.


----------



## Ambrus

Hadn't you seen the cards? I assumed you had a deck. Either way, let me know if you need another spread during the adventure, detail which cards and I'll post it up for everyone's benefit. I'm a very visual person, so I love seeing what things look like when I play.


----------



## Oni

LOL, the bear's a better fit for Dj'hân than I thought.

And the eclipse is certainly foreboding...


----------



## Ambrus

Yeah. I hadn't exactly expected a ruff wearing unicycle riding bear either.

But what do you expect? The cards were drawn by Kyle Hunter of Downer fame.


----------



## Valthosian

Cool stuff, thanks Ambrus


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Hadn't you seen the cards? I assumed you had a deck. Either way, let me know if you need another spread during the adventure, detail which cards and I'll post it up for everyone's benefit. I'm a very visual person, so I love seeing what things look like when I play.




No, I toyed with the idea of getting one, but I'm saving money at the moment and couldn't quite justify the expense. 

I'm sure another Harrow reading will come up at some point. There's a neat little thematic mechanic running through this AP with them. Particularly cunning is the way that they've given the cards meanings that will almost certainly have *some* form of resonance in the adventures ahead


----------



## airwalkrr

I just learned Taro this weekend and it's fascinating. I appreciate you taking the time to post that, Ambrus. Thanks, it was very awesome!


----------



## Ambrus

I've always loved Tarot cards (and runestones); I own a handful of sets. I don't put a whole lot of credence in them though. I mostly like their mystique and evocative imagery. I own a set of the old dragon magazine's Deck of Many Things and am also a big fan of Paizo's item cards – so much so that I've bought them all and have been supplementing them with new cards that I design myself based on the items that figure in my current home campaign.

As for divinatory cards in-game I've tried incorporating a similar theme in a previous campaign: the Drabani deck. It was used commonly by a group of gypsy-esque halflings and detailed, in a figurative way, most of the major NPCs and plot points of the campaign. Although the PCs acquired a Drabani deck, they never really bothered looking through the cards so as to recognize its themes or the clues it might have provided them about what was to come. In fact, shortly after acquiring the deck, one of the players burnt it after waking up from a frustrating dream in which the cards figured prominently.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon, did Dj'hân succeed in opening the door to Yargin's bedroom?

Neurotic, I think you're mistaken in your last post; the office that Edmond entered isn't the same one that Thorson and Dj'hân are in. And, if I'm not mistaken, all the doors are closed so it's problematic for Edmond to be addressing Dj'hân just yet; that is unless he opens the door leading to our room.


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond*

Edmond entered the fishery and has full round movement. If I read the map correctly he'd be near office door few seconds after breaking the door and thus, would be able to survey the situation.


----------



## Ambrus

Yes, but I believe that door, like all other doors are closed. It's true that Edmon could move and open the office door as a full round action; that is if it isn't locked or barred.


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond*

Yes, I assumed them open as you already tried it. I should have waited for DM to declare them open. My bad.

Change the description of looking at Yagrin to include opening the door (if there is time) everything else remains.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Dr Simon, did Dj'hân succeed in opening the door to Yargin's bedroom?




Duh. I missed that part.  I've edited the post to account for that, and to clarify the situation as regards doors. Assume that any you haven't gone through yet are shut.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the clarification Doc. On another point how much ambient light is there in the various rooms? How much detail can Lynn and Dj'hân see with their low-light vision? Can Edmond, being human, see anything at all?


----------



## Neurotic

*Question*

How long can one hold on touch spell? I'd like Edmond to ready _Touch of Fatigue_ and touch whomever comes through the door.

Also, flare might come in handy if person coming through uses low light as _flare_ can be terrible in such conditions


----------



## Ambrus

A touch spell can normally be held ready almost indefinitely, that is as long as you don't use that hand to touch anything else and so discharge the spell.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> In most cases, if you don’t discharge a touch spell on the round you cast it, you can hold the charge (postpone the discharge of the spell) indefinitely. You can make touch attacks round after round. If you cast another spell, the touch spell dissipates.




Dr Simon, does Dj'hân see any ropes, cords or straps around with which he could tie Yargin? Is the man wearing a belt for instance? Does his footwear have laces?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Dr Simon, does Dj'hân see any ropes, cords or straps around with which he could tie Yargin? Is the man wearing a belt for instance? Does his footwear have laces?




No laces, but he's wearing a sash kind of belt. There are also bedclothes in the bedroom that could be converted into ties, if one were brave or desperate enough to touch the filth-encrusted things.


----------



## Valthosian

[sblock=ooc]Does Thorson hear the approaching feet more clearly through the door he's near to the upper part of the map or more from the room where Yargin is? [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Valthosian said:


> [sblock=ooc]Does Thorson hear the approaching feet more clearly through the door he's near to the upper part of the map or more from the room where Yargin is? [/sblock]




[SBLOCK=Valthosian]
Door to the top left of the room on the map. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon, you may have missed my earlier question: how much ambient light is there in the various rooms? How much detail can Lynn and Dj'hân see with their low-light vision? Can Edmond, being human, see anything at all?


----------



## Dr Simon

If there's a window, there's very dim light coming through from outside (through gaps in the boards). The two rooms with doors that have been battered down are a bit lighter, since the doorways let in more light.

Consider it an area with no bright light, and 10 ft. of shadowy light, giving Edmond a visual range of 10 ft. (shadowy), Lynn and Dj'hân 20 ft. (shadowy) and Thorson 60 ft. (normal).


----------



## Neurotic

*Improved trip*

gives +4 not +2


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> gives +4 not +2



Not in Pathfinder; it instead grants a +2 bonus to trip and to avoid being tripped.


----------



## Neurotic

*argh*

ergo, gives +4 to STR not to STR check.

Bad. Well, I just lost an attack. Next one goes to color spray as this one won't have much of will.

DM, let me know if I can shoot color spray without hitting Thorson. If not, I just strike at Giggles


----------



## Dr Simon

Colour Spray - yeah, shouldn't be a problem in those close quarters for Edmond to fire one past Thorson without affecting him.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon, I can't find any mention of how long it'd take to bind a foe in Pathfinder. In D&D 3.5 it's listed as requiring 1 minute. Do you want to go with that number? If so, Yargin may very well recover before Dj'hân is finished. With that in mind, it might be better for Dj'hân to focus on disarming Yargin instead. What's he appear to be wearing at the moment; armor, weapons, pouches, etc?


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Yargin hasn't got much on him. He is wearing a leather trenchcoat over his "smart" clothing. Apart from his wand his only weapon is a dagger. In the pockets of the coat he has a couple of vials labelled "acid", a small key and a thunderstone. He wears an amulet bearing a single garnet around his neck.

I'll stick with the old rules as regards tying somebody up, although I reckon you could try a "quick tie" in one round, a substantial penalty (like fast Diplomacy).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

*Map of Korvosa*

I think you've all seen the CotCT Player's Guide, so you're familiar with the city. I thought I'd add in the adventure locations as we go. This one is fit for both groups, but I'll spoiler and seperate them as things diversify.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the city map Doc. I'd indeed been studying the earlier handout trying in vain to figure out whereabouts Lancet street and the fishery building were located.

Being aware that Paizo's modules usually feature some spiffy color artwork related to the adventure, I was wondering if there'd be any chance of you occasionally scanning and posting relevant images in the game thread. I'd offer to do it myself, but I figure you'd prefer that I not buy and flip through the module on my own.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus, will do. There's a portrait of Zellara and one of Yargin, but so far nothing else relevant. The art's better in Seven Days to the Grave, if we ever get there!


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks Doc.

Would you care to roll the result for the cure light wounds potion that Dj'hân passed to Thorson?

Might Yargin have a spell component pouch on his person?


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond peeks*

need general area about 30' for flare spell 

Edmond tries to hear how many of them are and are there up on the walkway or down on the floor.

If they are on the walkway they are perfectly positioned for another color spray or sleep spell  Otherwise they are ready for our missiles...

I was hoping to see through as there would be very dark inside and there would be gaps in the wall that would allow Edmond to see the limits of the warehouse due to light difference. He wouldn't be able to see details (for example what some obstruction is, only that path is clear or not.


----------



## Dr Simon

*Pictures*

For your delectation, some of the illustrations from the adventure.  I give you the mysterious Zellara and the loathsome Yargin. No pictures of Giggles, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ambrus

Wow. That's a spiffy coat Yargin is wearing. Shame it won't fit Dj'hân.


----------



## Neurotic

*Pics*

mysterious Zellara looks more like miffed housewife then mysterious gipsy


----------



## Dr Simon

The picture makes me think that Yargin's speaking voice should sound like Alan Rickman, but he's far more cowardly than any Rickman character


----------



## Ambrus

So Doc, does Dj'hân find anything significant on Giggles' body?


----------



## Valthosian

I figured Zellara to be a lot older. And that picture of Yargin makes him exactly the type who Thorson would take pleasure in killing.


----------



## Oni

I like Yagrin's coat, he's dressed nicer than I had expected.  I guess crime does pay.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Giggles has nothing except his leather armour and his flail.
[/SBLOCK]

Re: Yargin's coat. I've downplayed it a bit, I picture him as being a bit more tatty than that. He likes to dress well, but the clothes he has, although they were once stylish, have got a bit faded and moth-eaten.  Mind you, as "accountant" for the operation I expect he's embezzled a bit over the years.


----------



## Valthosian

[sblock=ooc to Ambrus]Hey Ambrus, maybe I'm missing something but that door has been open ever since Giggles came through.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=ooc to Valthosian]Giggles came in through the top-most door in the first room that Thorson entered; the one which leads through a short hallway to the big vat room. Dj'hân is indicating the door in the left-hand wall of the first room (the one in which Thorson fought the hound). It hasn't been opened yet and would seem to lead to the remaining part of the fishery up on the top floor. Since it's the only unseen part of the building, it would seem to be a likely place for Lamm to be. Dj'hân also indicated that there's another set of double-doors leading into that area from the outside loading dock in case the grownups would care to go in from both sides at once.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*tHE dOOR*

OOps CAPS LOCK.

I was ready to try disbleive ghost sound of breathin, cast as deterrent 

The door on the left, is it more sturdy then the rest of it? Is there a passage down from the main hall?

Anyhow, if there is any indication that something is still threatening children (or if Thorson says something to that effect) Edmond jumps down and kills whatever it is  Casting True strike first and going full defensive ... and he'd prefer some dust so he can see invisible  but that's just cirumstnace


----------



## Dr Simon

Beta Group:
Remaining visible doors seem no more, or less, sturdy as the others that you have encountered so far.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson already said that there's something else down there, Edmond would have been in range to hear.


----------



## Shayuri

Dr. Simon, have you had a chance to look over the Prestige Classes pdf from Paizo? If so, what do you think about Maya entering the revised Dragon Disciple prc when she qualifies?


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> Dr. Simon, have you had a chance to look over the Prestige Classes pdf from Paizo? If so, what do you think about Maya entering the revised Dragon Disciple prc when she qualifies?




I haven't seen that, I'll check it out. Probably no problem, though.

Edit: Now I have. Seems okay to me. I thought for a moment that it was accessable to 2nd level characters, then I remembered that skill ranks work differently under PF.


----------



## Walking Dad

On Prestige Classes:

I like the new Duelist. But it is not easily accessible for rougues . But maybe later...


----------



## Dr Simon

Walking Dad said:


> On Prestige Classes:
> 
> I like the new Duelist. But it is not easily accessible for rougues . But maybe later...




I see they've condensed some of the powers of the old duellist, and converted precise strike so that it isn't just a sneak attack rip-off. Looks much better, the 3.5 version was very weak per level. You can see the hand of "Design consultant" Monte Cook, as the revised duellist look very similar to his "Unfettered" class from Arcana Evolved (still *the* best light fighter in my opinion).


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes, I really like his Unfettered and Warmain class 
You can use his 'martial' classes and the standard 'casters' for a better power balance.


----------



## Ambrus

I have to admit that after seeing this latest map of the fishery, I'm rather at a loss to imagine what the building looks like from the outside. I'd assumed that the lower vat room was right above the water line, but now I see that it too is raised high with a second wooden walkway built roughly fourteen feet below the first walkway that's raised up above it at street level. I'd assumed that the double-doors at the front were at ground level, but now it seems that they're raised above a basement foundation with windows.

I'm not complaining or criticizing, just saying that how I imagine the building looks keeps changing with each new map.

So if the topmost outer walkway is fifteen feet above the level of the water, then it must reach all the way up to the docked ship's gunwales. Seeing and stepping down onto the ship's deck would seem to be relatively straightforward. So is there anything on its deck worthy of interest? Cabins? Hatchways?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> I have to admit that after seeing this latest map of the fishery, I'm rather at a loss to imagine what the building looks like from the outside. I'd assumed that the lower vat room was right above the water line, but now I see that it too is raised high with a second wooden walkway built roughly fourteen feet below the first walkway that's raised up above it at street level. I'd assumed that the double-doors at the front were at ground level, but now it seems that they're raised above a basement foundation with windows.
> 
> I'm not complaining or criticizing, just saying that how I imagine the building looks keeps changing with each new map.
> 
> So if the topmost outer walkway is fifteen feet above the level of the water, then it must reach all the way up to the docked ship's gunwales. Seeing and stepping down onto the ship's deck would seem to be relatively straightforward. So is there anything on its deck worthy of interest? Cabins? Hatchways?




I think the general idea is that the river bank is quite high above the waterline, allowing space *below* street level for an under-level. Although in some cases the measurements are a bit out of kilter, and there's a bit that you haven't got to that just *doesn't work* for several reasons (so I've changed it). 

As for the upper walkway, yes, it does pretty much run around the gunwhales of the sloop. Will post a description later if you want to examine it.


----------



## Ambrus

Yeah, I imagine the riverbank is quite steep. Still, the building does seem structurally a little off kilter as you say.

I believe I'd mentioned that Dj'hân had followed the walkway around the back of the building during his initial scouting mission; he was looking for other doorways and windows. At the time I'd assumed that he'd have had to climb up onto the ship to see its deck and didn't do so because I didn't want to go overboard (heh heh) with my solo scouting. But if he could have just followed the walkway to examine the length of the ship's deck then yes, I'd appreciate a description.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
The deck looks rotten, held together only by the woodworm holding hands. There is a single door leading into a small cabin at the stern, closed, with a red fish painted on it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

I gotta say, Thorson and Dj'hân's "can sharks jump?" dialogue is cracking me up.


----------



## Valthosian

=)

Me too, good to have some lightheartedness after the last couple pages of posts.


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. Thorson wouldn't make much of a salesman would he?

And congrats on passing 100 posts Val.

Doc, could I get answers to post 232 in the IG thread so that we can post our actions? I don't know if you missed them with all the rambling going on.


----------



## Valthosian

Wahoo!

And no, Thorson would despite the idea of being a salesman. He would be absolutely convinced his life was over. As it is right now, he's never had to deal with the ocean and he's proud, superstitious, and nervous. An entertaining combination!


----------



## Oni

Funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Dr Simon

Don't know why you'd think jigsaw sharks can jump...


----------



## Valthosian

What the heck does Thorson know  He's a landlubber who'd never even seen the sea before making his journey to this town. Admittedly I proposed it more out of a change of mood than trying to seriously roleplay him, but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Ambrus

HOLY JEBUS! When you'd mentioned sharks I figured you meant a school of those sleek little 3-5 ft long sharks, not a big freakin great white! Who the hell in this town would even dare to go near the shoreline with those monsters roaming about?...


----------



## Valthosian

That's what I figured as well... scary!


----------



## Ambrus

Doc, I'm having some trouble picturing the room as you're describing it. When you say "right" do you mean do you mean to Dj'hân's right in regards to the direction he's facing when he looks in through the window or in regards to the orientation of the maps as you've been posting them? From his vantage point, does it seem to Dj'hân that the next window over simply looks into the same room or a separate room?


----------



## Valthosian

Oh hey Doc, I appreciate you pandering to our jumping discussion in the game thread


----------



## airwalkrr

Hey everyone. I am so sorry I haven't been posting over the last week. Last Thursday I was unexpectedly whisked away to the hospital and I just got discharged yesterday. I may not get back up to posting daily for a while as I am still recuperating, but I will do my best. Feel free to NPC Khadmeade if things are going too slow.


----------



## Dr Simon

Airwalkrr, sorry to hear that, hope you get better soon. 

Ambrus - I think the jigsaw sharks are more scavengers than hunters and don't generally attack like the picture! They are classed as Medium -sized in game terms, so not in the "Gonna need a bigger boat" range.

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
My description is from Dj'hân's viewpoint. On the maps, North is to the left, so the other room that he can see is in the northwest corner of the bigger room (bottom left of map). All the windows seem to open onto the same room.
[/SBLOCK]

I shall be away until Tuesday.


----------



## Dr Simon

Of course, jigsaw sharks aren't the only problem in Korvosan waters. You've also got to watch out for the reefclaws. These are mostly small, but local fishermen's tales tell of "Ol' Meatclaw", a giant monster reefclaw that lives in caves on the northern shore. Not that anyone has ever seen him. And lived to tell the tale....


----------



## Ambrus

Ever heard of that game in which kids pretend a floor is made of lava and get around by climbing over furniture? I think Dj'hân is going to live his life with the mantra "the water is acid".

Doc, any chance we could get a map for the IG thread?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Doc, any chance we could get a map for the IG thread?




Oops! I have it prepped, just forgot to attach it.


----------



## Valthosian

Roll me a 20 doc, I'm peeking through slitted fingers!


----------



## Ambrus

Wow! We can requisition 20s? Awesome! I'll take two Doc. K THX BYE


----------



## Valthosian

Thanks Doc! I'm glad that I took the risk and raged/charged, otherwise I'm pretty sure I would have missed with a crummy 6.


----------



## Ambrus

And the guttersnipe draws first blood from Lamm! w00t!


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]







Dr Simon said:


> Several points - I think Dj'hân's "Endure Exposure" incantation gives those touched immunity to his "breath" weapon, which as far as I recall includes Thorson and Edmond. Also without checking, Entangling Exhalation continues to deliver damage for another round, without reduction in damage.



The endure exposure effect that Dj'hân shared with the members of the group does indeed render them immune to his "breath weapon" effect.

Here's a description of the feat including the change that you requested. I'll add it to my character sheet so that you can reference it easily.

*Entangling Exhalation*
[BREATH]
You can use your breath weapon to create an entangling
mesh of energy.
*Prerequisite:* Dragonblood subtype, breath weapon.
*Benefit:* When you use your breath weapon, you
can choose to enmesh all creatures in its area instead of
producing its normal effect. Your breath weapon deals only
half its normal damage; however, any creature that fails its
save against your breath weapon becomes entangled and
takes an extra 1d6 damage, of the same energy type as
normally dealt by your breath weapon, each round at the
start of your turn. This effect lasts for 1d4 rounds.
If your breath weapon doesn't deal energy damage,
creatures damaged by the initial breath are still entangled
but don't take additional damage on later rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr

I have a feeling Khadmeade and Tristan are going to have some philosophical differences pretty soon.


----------



## Neurotic

*Gaedren Lamm*

[sblock=Beta Group]
I don't think Lamm should loose any more hitpoints, he wasn't hit with physical weapons and there is no bleeding. Even if there was, Dj'ahn's fire would stop it.

So all Lynn has to do is carefuly bind him...

It just hit me, we don't have ANY kind of priest with us. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Tnanks for that - looks like I botched the damage, but it doesn't matter too much, Lamm would have gone down anyway with that lot arrayed against him.

How often can Least Invocations be used? Doesn't say on the link you gave me.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=All Beta]
From Neurotic's comments - true that Lamm isn't bleeding, but then sub-zero hit point loss doesn't always mean blood loss (which is usually represented by Strength loss anyway). More like somebody in a coma slipping away.... Maybe Lamm will escape justice by dying, maybe not. We shall see. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]All invocations are at will. Let me know if you still have issue with the feat; I can easily switch it for another if it's causing you headaches.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Great. Another ten years in therapy for the emotionally scarred kid. Thanks a bunch Doc.


----------



## Valthosian

Seems like some weird sick Karma that I missed the box when I was reading.


----------



## Ambrus

Karma? Is that what you call your twisted sense of humor? This is some kind of weird orcish joke right?


----------



## Valthosian

Something along the lines of, does this battleaxe make my ass look fat?


----------



## Ambrus

Naw. Your fat orcish ass makes you look fat.


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson goes to the corner to cry, but it's only half orcish...


----------



## Ambrus

So that's what, one fat orcish butt cheek and one sexy human one?


----------



## Valthosian

I prefer to think of it as one being muscular and the other being svelte.


----------



## Valthosian

You make it sound like Thorson doesn't care in the least


----------



## Ambrus

Hey, I'm just going with what you described.


----------



## Valthosian

Momma's boy...


----------



## Ambrus

I think a certain thuggish half-orc needs a sensitivity workshop or two.


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]I was just wondering whether any of the stuff that was found amongst Lamm's hoard is familiar to Dj'hân. It occurred to me that Dj'hân or Edmond may have been directly involved in the acquisition of some of the items while working as Little Lamms.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Great. Another ten years in therapy for the emotionally scarred kid. Thanks a bunch Doc.




Don't blame me, blame Nic Logue. He likes a few rotting body parts in his adventures.


----------



## Ambrus

Kudos Oni. Your idea of having Ed investigate the alarm is much better than my plan. Oh well, Dj'hân will have to content himself with playing pirate. Yaaarr!


----------



## Oni

Well hopefully you'll both have some unique information to impart.  

That is assuming Ed doesn't get lost or distracted by something shiney...


----------



## Neurotic

*Temple of Irori*

Yes, you mentioned it before, however, there would be priests of most of religions, no? Besides, I'm hoping to find prelate I escorted to Korvosa as he would be representative of religion and my superior.

I didn't realize it's so far from our current location, I was looking at H7, it is questionable if kids could make it before fighting started and if they would go in first place. I'll simply have to trust Kester that he'll find a way...


----------



## Dr Simon

Oh, there'd be a priest of Irori, yes. As for the (former) Little Lamms, well, Kester would know how to get through the city unseen (he'd probably go via the Shingles). But you'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]How about the Harrow deck identifying power? We've got some magic items that might prove useful if we're to head out into a rioting city.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=ambrus]
Basically, it can cast Identify 3/day.  The official write-up suggests that you touch a card to the item and get a feeling of its purpose, but I think that it would be more atmospheric to have to do a Harrowing instead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Identify 3 times a day? Wow.

I can see the appeal of requiring a full Harrowing, but three complete nine card spreads in a row seems a bit much to me, and probably a bit over the top simply for identifying measly potions and scrolls. I think the intention of the designer is to have to do a _Choosing_ for the item; selecting one card at random which embodies the qualities of the item.

It's up to you though; outline how you'd like Dj'hân to go about it and I'll roleplay it as best I can. Do you want to tell me what the items are and then leave it to me to pick appropriate cards, or would you tell me which cards to describe in-character and then tell me what the items are? [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
You're right, a nine-card spread would be over the top.  I reckon a flavour-ful way of doing it is for me to tell you what the item is, and maybe what card represents it, then you can do an IC 'reading' if you're feeling creative.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Sounds good. Glancing at the Pathfinder rules, it seems that the process for identifying items is now to perform an Appraise check (DC 15 + the item's caster level) with a +10 bonus from the identify spell. So I guess I'd have to tell you which items Dj'hân intends to attempt to identify, you'd roll the necessary checks, tell me the results and then I'd post in-character.

So I guess Dj'hân would use the identify effect to first _detect magic_ the items in Lamm's hoard (since it mimics that spell's effect) and then proceed with drawing cards to identify up to three of the magic items. So how's about it? Care to roll it?[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]Thanks for the info Doc. Shame; no healing for poor Thorson. If it's alright, I'll wait to see what the others want to do and seek a calm moment to post Dj'hân's Harrowing of the items.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

*Experience Awards*

[SBLOCK=Beta Group]
You now all have 1085 experience points.

I'm using the "fast advance" version from PF Beta, which means that you need 1300 to reach level 2.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

XP w00t! We may yet make 2nd level before sunrise.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]
Pathfinder 10 has an article on the Shoanti. You might find these additional notes useful:

Shundar-Quah (The Spire Clan)
The Shundar-Quah see themselves as the diplomats and
storytellers of the Shoanti people, smoothing tensions
between the various clans. Their tribes travel far and
continually remind the other quahs that every clan is
first and foremost Shoanti, and that brotherhood and
bringing honor to their people must be the ambition of
every warrior.
Members of the Shundar-Quah hold the monolith
wonder Spindlehorn sacred. Once a decade, the shamans
of the Shundar-Quah perform a pilgrimage to the shadow
of Spindlehorn, on the eastern shore of the Storval Deep.
There, they commune with their totems, share what they
have learned, and discuss matters that concern their quah
and all others.
Because the Shundar-Quah see the welfare of all Shoanti
as their sacred trust, by necessity they must also have an
interest in each clan’s warfare. Whenever a quah loses ground
to a significant foe, it is the Spire Clan that is first to bring
offers of reinforcements. To this end, Spire Clan braves train
to duplicate the tactics of their fellow quahs so that they can
swell their brethren’s ranks as seamlessly as possible.
Territory: To this day, the Clan of the Spire wanders
across the northern Storval Plateau, ever seeking to unite
the Shoanti tribes into a single people. They fend for
themselves in the custom of the local Shoanti tribes in
whose territory they wander.

Rite of Passage: The Journey. Young members of the
Shundar-Quah must journey into the world and spend 3
years among the members of another quah. There, they
learn of the differing ways of their people, their problems
and their strengths. At the end of this tenure—easily the
longest rite of passage of any of the quahs—they return to
their clan more experienced, world-wise, and informed.

Common Totems: Earth elemental, mountain spire, rock
fall, spirestalker, storm roc. Although rare, some Spire Clan
warriors are adopted by a totem of their host tribe.

Totem Domains: Animal, Knowledge, Protection, Rune,
Weather.

Shoanti usually gain a tattoo after their Rite of Passage. For the Shundar-Quah, unity, watchfulness, and the ability to lead
are all vaunted virtues of the Clan of the Spire. For them, the
runes Drimiil (Guardian Heart), Kokip (Sentinel), and Klartitil
(Broad Klar) carry extra weight.

The Shoanti are a proud and aloof people. When dealing with
outsiders, their words are likely to be colored by the basic
greetings and most fiercely held truths of their people.

Storval dharanok ekbit roark Shoanti.
Our thunder rolls across the Storval Plateau.
(The Shoanti defend the Storval Plateau.)

Kel-grish!
Greetings!
(A common welcoming.)

Sharatok… tshamek.
Be received… stranger.
(A colder, more formalized greeting for outsiders.)

Ferik niklit forenk skoans.
Until our skulls are gathered.
(We fight until our death.)

Ahk Storval—rel abeshk!
Away from our lands!
(A final territorial warning.)

Irok devit fendrik swork.
By blood it is sworn.
(An iron-clad vow.)

Storval ekbitel nalharest!
We walk the land as brothers!
(An oath accepting someone not of one’s quah as a brother.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Beta Group]
So, Ambrus wants to take everyone back to the Fishery, Neurotic wants to head to the Pantheon of Many.  I don't mind splitting the party, but do we have a consensus?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Eenteresting...all that fits rather well.

I wonder if the dragon thing really works for a Shoanti. Their ties seem more with natural forces... Would an elemental sorceror be more appropriate?

Argh, it's too late to waffle now, I guess.


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Beta]I was under the impression that we had concensus since Edmond had reconsidered and abandoned the idea of going to the temple for the time being (post 337) and had agreed to help carry the rider back to the fishery. (post 339)[/sblock]


----------



## Oni

[sblock=Beta]

Ideally Lynn would prefer to go back to the fishery and collect Lamm and transport both of them to the temple if a means to do so is available.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*Consensus*

Edmond would PREFER to go to the temple, but recognizing that his knowledge is more limited then Dj'ahn's he follows him. Later someone can go to the temple (Edward?) and inform the priests...or we can go together (and carrying Lamm and Hookshanks). Latter would have to be heavily restrained lest he shouts for help at an inopportune moment.


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond and detect magic*

Edmond has detect magic essentially at will, but I don't think it can be used to identify items any more then he already has except to focus more and determine schools of magic on few items he didn't earlier...

Could spellcraft or knowledge (arcana) help in identifying? Or discovering what potions do? Maybe by sipping infiniteismal amounts and hoping it's not dragon acid )

But he could ask Lamm and Hookshanks, but he wouldn't believe them anyhow. 

Anybody can do more?


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> Eenteresting...all that fits rather well.
> 
> I wonder if the dragon thing really works for a Shoanti. Their ties seem more with natural forces... Would an elemental sorceror be more appropriate?
> 
> Argh, it's too late to waffle now, I guess.




I don't know... Although the Shoanti tend to have ties to elemental and natural forces in their clan totems, this doesn't preclude draconic blood. For one thing, being "Shoanti" is more a cultural than a racial thing, so they aren't a homogenous racial group. For another, as I recall Maya is considered to be a bit outlandish by the other Shoanti, which would fit.  You can change to an elemental bloodline of you like, I don't think it'll impact in the adventure so far, I'll leave it up to you.

Beta group: I've gone with the easiest option. I can change it if anyone objects strongly.


----------



## Ambrus

[Sblock=Dr Simon]Would it be feasible for Dj'hân to have investigated the ship interior either sometime after having returned or in the early morning? I don't know how involved poking around the boat might be.[/sblock][sblock=Beta Group]Did the adults want to do anything about all the bloodied bodies festering around the fishery (Yargin in the upper bedroom, Gobbleguts in the pool and Giggles and the dog in the main entry) after returning but before getting some sleep? They might freak the Sable company soldier once he wakes up. The jigsaw sharks seem appropriately hungry...[/sblock]


----------



## Oni

Neurotic said:


> Edmond has detect magic essentially at will, but I don't think it can be used to identify items any more then he already has except to focus more and determine schools of magic on few items he didn't earlier...
> 
> Could spellcraft or knowledge (arcana) help in identifying? Or discovering what potions do? Maybe by sipping infiniteismal amounts and hoping it's not dragon acid )
> 
> But he could ask Lamm and Hookshanks, but he wouldn't believe them anyhow.
> 
> Anybody can do more?




I think being trained in appraise in conjuction with either detect magic or identify is the method of identification used by the Pathfinder rules.  That how you're doing it Doc?


----------



## airwalkrr

Do you think we could split up the alpha and beta groups into separate OOC threads finally. I'm getting tired of all the spoiler blocks. They don't get filtered by my email so I see a lot of stuff I am not meant to.


----------



## Oni

airwalkrr said:


> Do you think we could split up the alpha and beta groups into separate OOC threads finally. I'm getting tired of all the spoiler blocks. They don't get filtered by my email so I see a lot of stuff I am not meant to.




Ze spoiler blocks, ze do nothing!

I don't even read the email notifications anymore, I just take them as a sign to come look at the appropriate thread because of that very issue.  Splitting the OOC thread might be a good idea though, I would hate to spoil someone elses experience.


----------



## Ambrus

Alpha group? What, are you guys still here?


----------



## Dr Simon

Airwalkrr,  yes, good idea. I wasn't sure it would last doing it this way.

Alpha group, your new home can be found here


----------



## Dr Simon

Detect Magic:

I'm doing this the PF way (you can use Appraise *or* Knowledge (arcane) to identify magic items. The identify spell gives you a bonus. Note that D'Jhan has assistance in this matter that the other Beta characters may not be aware of (although you might get an inkling from Ambrus's recent post).


----------



## Neurotic

*Treasure list*

Silversheen
Oil of keen edge
Wand of magic missiles
Wand of acid arrows


Miniature gold crown
Pouch of gold from threatened dandy
Harrow deck
Narrow teak cigar case inlaid with tiny bits of jade
2-pound gold bearing the Cheliax coat of arms
Fist-sized scrimshaw carving of a kraken with garnets for eyes
Silver ring bearing the inscription “For Emmah—the light in my nights,” 
Highly realistic and highly scandalous ivory figurine of two entwined succubi

Ring bearing the signet of three sails in a circle (EDMONDS)

Adamantine arrowhead
Abalone-shell holy symbol of Shelyn
Bejeweled brooch with a broken clasp.


----------



## Dr Simon

To save time, I've made the assumption that Lynn and Edmond (and Edward) appraise the items whilst Thorson and Djhan are exploring the boat. You get the following results:

Gold crown, small, well made, high quality gold, 350 gp
Pouch of money 5pp (duh!)
Teak case, mainly valuable for the inlay, 25 gp
Gold bar, standard Chelaxian trade bar, 100 gp
Ivory scrimshaw, good quality gems used for eyes, 200 gp
Silver ring, high purity silver, 150 gp
Ivory figurine, extremely well carved, 450 gp to the right buyer
Adamantine arrowhead, rare metal, 60 gp
Abalone shell holy symbol, well-made, 300 gp
Broken brooch, this is clearly the most valuable of the lot, despite the broken clasp. Depicting an intertwined imp and pseudodragon with jewelled eyes, this would probably be worth about 1000 gp. But Lynn also recognises it from a description posted a while ago - this brooch belongs to the Queen! It is the one that was stolen from a jewellers when it was sent to be repaired. The Queen has posted a reward for its safe return.


----------



## Ambrus

Did Edmond succeed in identifying the magic items himself? I wasn't aware that Yargin's wand was of acid arrows. With it's low damage I'd assumed it was a wand of acid splash. Any clue how many charges it has left? It's been used twice so it can't have more than 48 left.

For the purpose of splitting things up, is it fair to list the values of the magic items (Silversheen  250gp, Oil of keen edge 750 gp, Wand of magic missiles 25 charges  375 gp)? I've no idea how much Zalara's Harrow deck might be worth...

Dj'hân also has a garnet necklace in his hat that he picked up from Yargin. Any clue how much it might be worth? It's also worth noting that Lamm's hand crossbow is worth 100 gp!

Selling the Queen's broach is kind of out of the question since, it being so easily recognizable, we likely couldn't find a buyer for it anyway.


----------



## Dr Simon

It's acid splash - not sure anybody but Djhan successfully ID'ed it, but doesn't mater now.  It started with 28 charges.

The garnet necklace is worth 100 gp.

Zellara's Harrow deck - almost impossible to appraise. Priceless and worthless at the same time 

Regards selling, there is a stand of shops called Eodred's Walk which has obviously been set up as an adventurers sale/resupply area, so if you want to RP any buying/selling I suggest we use that.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> It's acid splash - not sure anybody but Djhan successfully ID'ed it, but doesn't mater now.



Dj'hân didn't actually ID it; I was just guessing out-of-character. Dj'hân believes, based on his firsthand experience, that it's a wand of desicating wind that occasionally spits acid. Wand of wonder perhaps? 


Dr Simon said:


> Zellara's Harrow deck - almost impossible to appraise.



Not unless it does something besides what you've told me. It's actually fairly straightforward to price actually.

Which reminds me; did we take the hat box with Zalara's head with us? It seems kind of callous to leave it in the fishery basement to rot.

Oh, and as a suggestion, I think a certain half-orc should get himself a spiffy pair of crocodile-skin boots made. Crocodile hide armor? Very sexy... 


Dr Simon said:


> Regards selling, there is a stand of shops called Eodred's Walk which has obviously been set up as an adventurers sale/resupply area, so if you want to RP any buying/selling I suggest we use that.



So does that mean that we can buy/commission magic items relatively easily in this campaign setting?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Not unless it does something besides what you've told me.




To anyone else, it's just a battered Harrow deck, which would be worth whatever a Harrow deck is priced at in the Crimson Throne player's guide. It only does the Identify effect, and ... certain other effects yet to be revealed ... in the hands of "Zellara's Chosen".


----------



## Neurotic

*Item IDing*

No, Edmond didn't ID the wand. And I frequently do such mistakes when writing without lookup (as is often while posting from work).

Yes, I meant acid arrow orison not THE acid arrow.

Is there a way to make one post available to all for editing? So we can have "treasure post" in which we would have running total of 'group' treasure...DM would add items as they are found and we would sell or split up items as we think it fair.


Edmond took Zellara's head. If you recall he even closed the box with Harrow deck inside. He will see that she is burried properly.

Personal todo:
burry Zellara
take care of the children
report to his prelate
heal Thorson
see the queen

he will use personal funds for any and all of these unless group chooses to pitch in
I'd like some semi-permanent residence where we can setup our base of operations and put children to work (honest work no slave labor) - an orphanage of sorts...or use existing church resources if there are such.


ITEMS: by my account we have 3156gp in items and 5pp in money pouch. Assuming we spend 156gp on healing, feeding etc. we have 3000/4 = 750gp per person.
Edmond would take:
- his family ring 150gp
- Abalone shell holy symbol, well-made, 300 gp
- money (300gp) - assuming sell enough - he would argue that immoral figurine should be destroyed, but it is pricy and children need support.


----------



## Dr Simon

To answer a few of those questions:

Ambrus:  I usually allow for minor magic items - potions, scrolls and low level wands, to be purchased relatively easily. Generally, anything more powerful than that is almost never produced for sale. You might be able to buy from high level NPCs (and Acadamae wizard, or Archbanker Darb Buttle, but not without good reason.

Neurotic:

I don't know of a way of making a post editable by all, but I can put in a "Treasures found" post at the beginning of this thread so that it can be referred to easily.

Djhan has Zellara's Harrow deck, Edmond has the hatbox with her head in it, just to clarify. The Varisian communities are mostly on the East side of the river.


----------



## Ambrus

I've gone over the multiple relevant posts and compiled a (hopefully) complete listing of everything collected so far. They can be divided up into different categories.

*Plot relevant items*


 Zalara's harow deck
 The Queen's broach
 
*Magic items*


Oil of keen edge – 375 gp (sale price)
 Vial of Silversheen    – 125 gp (sale price)
 Wand of magic missiles I (25 ch.) – 187.5 gp (sale price)
 Wand of desiccating wind / acid splash (26 ch.)    – 97.5 gp (sale price)

*Art Objects*


Ivory succubi figurine    – 450 gp
 Miniature gold crown       – 350 gp
 Abalone holy symbol of Shelyn       – 300 gp
 Ivory scrimshaw kraken       – 200 gp
 Silver lover's ring       – 150 gp
 Garnet necklace       – 100 gp
 Teak and jade cigar case       – 25 gp
 Edmond's signet ring       – 2.5 gp (sale price)
 *
Equipment*


 Lamm's hand crossbow       – 50 gp (sale price)
 Adamantine arrowhead       –    30 gp (sale price)
 3 flasks of acid       – 15 gp (sale price)
 Thunderstone       – 15 gp (sale price)
 *
Money*


 100 gp Cheliax gold trade bar
 5 pp
 100 sp
 200 cp
There were also some mundane weapons and armor (Hookshank's kukri, Lamm and Yargin's daggers, Giggle's flail, Giggles and Hookshanks' armors) but no one seemed interested in keeping those so I'm assuming they were left behind in the fishery. I also believe that the plot items (the Queen's broach and Zalara's harrow deck) shouldn't be ascribed monetary worth since they'll benefit the whole party in the long run, likely in non-financial ways.

So, by my count, we have a total of *2634.5* gold pieces worth of stuff between the four of us. I'd propose setting aside some of the cash for a party fund; with which we could buy a wand of cure light wounds for the group (important since we have no currents means to heal ourselves), pay for lodging and perhaps even set some money aside for the Little Lamms' long term care.

As for Dj'hân, he'd like to continue carrying and using Zalara's harrow deck on the party's behalf. He'd also like to lay claim to the perfectly sized gold crown (long live the king!) and perhaps Yargin's spiffy staff of desiccating wind. 

*Edmond's Share*

Abalone holy symbol of Shelyn       – 300 gp
Edmond's signet ring       – 2.5 gp (sale price)
*Dj'hân's Share*

Miniature gold crown       – 350 gp
Staff of desiccating wind    – 97.5 gp (sale price)


----------



## Neurotic

*AMbrus*

You have too much free time 

Thank you.

And for some clarification: I've mistaken silver ring for my signet ring.  So, change Edmond's list of wanted items to exclude 'lovers ring' and add signet ring


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> You have too much free time



I keep hearing that. It certainly doesn't feel true though.


Neurotic said:


> Thank you.



No problem.


Neurotic said:


> And for some clarification: I've mistaken silver ring for my signet ring.  So, change Edmond's list of wanted items to exclude 'lovers ring' and add signet ring



I'd noticed. I added in our characters' picks to the end of my treasure post. We can use it as our semi-official loot list for the moment.


----------



## Ambrus

So how's about we offer to trade the ivory succubi figurine, the ivory kraken and the garnet necklace for a wand of cure light wounds at the temple? We can let the priest fret about what to do with the delightfully demonic statue. 

Maybe with a bit of work it can be made to look like a pair of beautiful angels embracing.


----------



## Neurotic

*Angels*

Or a bit of illusion!?

It would be wonderful if they would put it prominently somewhere visible when illusion dissipates  

Also, I took holy symbol with primary intention of returning it to the temple (maybe in exchange for some healing or potions  So, we can use that...

It's not really Edmond's religion, but he is religious so he respects all faiths...


----------



## Neurotic

*Holiday Greetings*

Merry Christmass everyone!


----------



## Oni

Back atcha.


----------



## Ambrus

Joyeux noël, bonne et heureuse année mes amis!


----------



## Valthosian

Happy Holidays, now what metagaming do we need to do to get moving again because I love this PbP and I'm having withdrawals.


----------



## Ambrus

Read above and offer your two cents on issues of loot division and proposed actions for the group. I'm likewise anxious to get this stuff sorted out so that we can get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Valthosian

temple-east side of town to the varisians, advance plot when the streets are a little safer is my vote.

Treasure wise nothing there appeals to me so I'd like my split in cash 
Thorson's got some RP needs for cash, Doc, originally I priced the item Thorson is trying to recover at something like 500gp, in reading the loot list and seeing associated values I think that was naively inflated, would 100gp sound more reasonable to you?

I think we need to hold onto the brooch and return it at an opportune time, the other items can be held onto with perhaps an accompanying hit against the gp split by people who want them, the rest liquidated. Sound fair?


----------



## Ambrus

How about my idea of trading some of the items at the temple for a wand of cure light wounds for the group? We're all hurting without any means to heal aside from rest.


----------



## Valthosian

I'm good with getting the wand from the group fund.


----------



## Ambrus

How about the magic items? Do either Edmond or Thorson, as the two martial characters, have any interest in the silversheen or oil of keen edges? Do either Lynn or Edmond, as the arcane casters, have any interest in the wand of magic missiles? Would people rather sell these items at half value to gain some money instead?


----------



## Neurotic

*Loot*

Edmond can't use the wand of magic missiles (not in his spell list and no UMD) and has acid arrow as his orison (and thus casts at will). We COULD use silversheen in specific situations, otherwise I already made my pick.

I agree we should buy CLW wand and later vigor or some such. Actualy, it might be good idea to agree we take 10-30% of all loot into "group treasury" for buying utility wands, travel expenses, raising dead etc.

As for advancing the game: we go to the temple, there somebody should know how to deal with Varisian dead.

Next level I'm getting magic weapon spell so silversheen will be somewhat redundant.


----------



## Valthosian

So far as I can see I'm not interested in the oils. Too situational and by the time you need it it's far too late to apply it


----------



## Ambrus

All we need is Oni's two cents on what items and treasures Lynn might want and, if everyone is okay with it, I can set about the task of selling loot, crunching some numbers and reporting back the results.


----------



## Oni

May as well take the wand then.  I'm not picky about anything else.  

I think we should hang onto the silversheen, it's one of those things you'll really regret not having should you ever need it. 

Group fund sounds good, however you want to do it.  I'm not big on bean counting.  ><


----------



## Ambrus

I agree with Oni about the Silversheen, even though neither she nor I could do much with it ourselves. It's good to have on hand in case we start seeing clues pointing to lycanthropic activity nearby. See a full moon? Here the wolf howl? Time to break out the Silversheen and slap it on!

On the other hand, I can see Valthosian's point about the Oil of Keen Edges. Who can tell when it'd best be used? It's the kind of thing that'd only seem like a good idea to use in retrospect after an unexpectedly tough fight.

I'm not a big stickler for who gets what treasure-wise, I simply like for money and items to be carefully organized so as to avoid reality warping situations in which characters spend funds they don't have or in which multiple PCs erroneously drink the same potion due to poor bookkeeping.


----------



## Ambrus

Okay. Here's how I propose the loot be divided.

First off, we have Lynn hold onto the Queen's broach with the intention of eventually returning it to the newly crowned monarch. Dj'hân likewise continues holding onto Zalara's deck to use it for the party's benefit.

Second, assuming that its relatively quick and easy to do so, the group exchanges the Chelish gold trade bar for an equivalent amount of gold sails. It might be feasible to do that at or near the Pantheon of Many.

Next, assuming that there are accommodating priests at the Pantheon of Many, the group tithes the succubi figurine and the holy symbol of Shelyn in exchange for a wand of cure light wounds. I figure that Dj'hân, with ranks in use magic device, should hold on to it.

The rest of the treasures (along with the 100 gold sails) are then divided up between the four PCs as follows:

*Dj'hân's Share*

Miniature gold crown – 350 gp
Staff of desiccating wind – 97.5 gp (sale price)
20 gold sails
31 silver shields
53 copper pinch

*Edmond's Share*

Ivory scrimshaw kraken – 200 gp
Vial of Silversheen – 125 gp (sale price)
Garnet necklace – 100 gp
Edmond's signet ring – 2.5 gp (sale price)
3 flasks of acid – 15 gp (sale price)
25 gold sails
31 silver shields
52 copper pinch

*Lynn's Share*

Wand of magic missiles I (25 ch.) – 187.5 gp (sale price)
Silver lover's ring – 150 gp
Adamantine arrowhead – 30 gp (sale price)
Thunderstone – 15 gp (sale price)
5 platinum coins
35 gold sails
31 silver shields
53 copper pinch

*Thorson's Share*

Oil of keen edge – 375 gp (sale price)
Hand crossbow – 50 gp (sale price)
Teak and jade cigar case – 25 gp
18 gold sails
26 silver shields
52 copper pinch

This way everyone gets a nearly equal amount of wealth (give or take a copper) equal to approximately *471.12 gp*. Each character is then free to keep the items in their share or sell them for an equivalent amount of cash if and when they desire to do so. Sound good?


----------



## Neurotic

*Dj'ahn as broker*

Well, if Dj'han goes selling things he might sell ivory kraken as well. Edmond has no place in his life to call home so there is no point in small decorations. Same with the necklace, although he might be taken with Lynn and give her a gift


----------



## Valthosian

Thorson would like to get rid of the oil of keen edges, hand crossbow, and cigar case as well.


----------



## Oni

Valthosian said:


> Thorson would like to get rid of the oil of keen edges, hand crossbow, and cigar case as well.




What you can't see Thorson running around chomping down on a cigar?


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm going to assume that you can sell anything you want to without a problem, so you can continue to sort out treasure between you.

Meanwhile, if anyone is interested in investing in property in Korvosa, here are a few prices. I'm happy to assume that you already have some form of living arrangement, within reasonable costs.

*The Heights*
(Posh district surrounding the Acadamae and Castle Korvosa)
The following costs are averages that vary by size.
Ownership
Manor (Citadel Crest) 160,000 gp or more
Manor (Cliffside) 80,000 gp or more
House (Citadel Crest) 100,000 gp
House (Cliffside) 50,000 gp
House (University) 40,000 gp
Townhouse (Citadel Crest) 80,000 gp
Townhouse (Cliffside) 40,000 gp
Townhouse (University) 30,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Citadel Crest) 16,000–60,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Cliffside) 8,000–30,000 gp
Apartment Suite (University) 8,000–20,000 gp
Rent per Month
House (Citadel Crest) 300 gp
House (Cliffside) 140 gp
House (University) 120 gp
Apartment Suite (Citadel Crest) 50–200 gp
Apartment Suite (Cliffside) 25–100 gp
Apartment Suite (University) 25–60 gp
Studio (Citadel Crest) 18–70 gp
Studio (Cliffside) 8–35 gp
Studio (University) 8–20 gp

*Midland*
(On the river shore, former home to Zellara and Lamm)
The following costs are averages that vary by size.
Ownership
House (Slope) 30,000 gp
Townhouse (Slope) 20,000 gp
Townhouse (High Bridge) 10,000 gp
Townhouse (Pillar Hill) 15,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Slope) 5,000–20,000 gp
Apartment Suite (High Bridge) 2,000–8,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Pillar Hill) 4,000–12,000 gp
Apartment Suite (West Dock) 2,000–6,000 gp
Rent per Month
House (Slope) 100 gp
Apartment Suite (Slope) 15–60 gp
Apartment Suite (High Bridge) 7–26 gp
Apartment Suite (Pillar Hill) 15–35 gp
Apartment Suite (West Dock) 6–18 gp
Tenement Flat (High Bridge) 4–13
Tenement Flat (West Dock) 3–9
Studio (Slope) 5–20 gp
Studio (High Bridge) 3–8 gp
Studio (Pillar Hill) 5–12 gp
Studio (West Dock) 2–6 gp

*North Point*
(Northern end of the city. Prosperous dockland)
The following costs are averages that vary by size.
Ownership
House (Mainshore) 35,000 gp
House (Northgate) 20,000 gp
Townhouse (Five Corners) 12,000 gp
Townhouse (Mainshore) 20,000 gp
Townhouse (Northgate) 15,000 gp
Townhouse (Ridgefield) 8,000–15,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Five Corners) 5,000–10,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Mainshore) 10,000–18,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Northgate) 6,000–15,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Ridgefield) 2,000–15,000 gp
Rent per Month
House (Mainshore) 100 gp
House (Northgate) 60 gp
Apartment Suite (Five Corners) 15–30 gp
Apartment Suite (Mainshore) 30–50 gp
Apartment Suite (Northgate) 16–45 gp
Apartment Suite (Ridgefield) 6–45 gp
Tenement Flat (Mainshore) 15–25
Tenement Flat (Ridgefield) 3–23
Studio (Five Corners) 5–10 gp
Studio (Mainshore) 10–18 gp
Studio (Northgate) 6–15 gp
Studio (Ridgefield) 2–15 gp

*Old Korvosa*
(Northern island. Boisterous and independent)
The following costs are averages that vary by size.
Ownership
Townhouse (Garrison Hill) 8,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Bridgefront) 300–500 gp
Apartment Suite (Garrison Hill) 3,000–5,000 gp
Apartment Suite (Old Dock) 1,000–3,000 gp
Rent per Month
Apartment Suite (Bridgefront) 1–3 gp
Apartment Suite (Garrison Hill) 8–16 gp
Apartment Suite (Old Dock) 2–9 gp
Tenement Flat (Bridgefront) 5 sp–1 gp, 5 sp
Tenement Flat (Garrison Hill) 4–8 gp
Tenement Flat (Old Dock) 1–4 gp
Studio (Bridgefront) 4 sp–1 gp
Studio (Garrison Hill) 2–4 gp
Studio (Old Dock) 1 gp, 5 sp–3 gp

*South Shore*
(Exclusive, spacious area of manor houses)
The following costs are averages that vary by size.
Ownership
House 20,000 gp
Townhouse 15,000 gp
Rent per Month
House 60 gp
Apartment Suite 10–40 gp


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond would like to renovate old house of his parents (assuming it was simply abandoned, not that it wasn't sold or is taken over as they lost their business). 

It was many years ago and old noble houses could be now in some areas be in slums as 'posh' areas move with times. As his family business was dependant on ship trade they probably had their house somewhere along the river in Old Korvosa. I described family crest before. Is there a list of 'lost' noble families for me to choose one? 

I'll leave it to you to place it somewhere convenient that makes sense withing Edmonds history.

If it's unavaliable Edmond will try to find appartment suite with some backyard for his training sessions. Hopefuly with enough beds for children to sleep in.

But we can discuss those as we come to that.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic: That sounds okay regarding houses. We can work out the specifics later. I'll have a look for some "lost" families, but you're probably safe with making one up.

Do you mind of I change the name of the prelate he was accompanying? There's a cleric NPC it would be good to tie you to.


----------



## Neurotic

*Prelate*



Dr Simon said:


> Neurotic: That sounds okay regarding houses. We can work out the specifics later. I'll have a look for some "lost" families, but you're probably safe with making one up.
> 
> Do you mind of I change the name of the prelate he was accompanying? There's a cleric NPC it would be good to tie you to.



OK, so the house of Edmond's parents is located in O12 and was sold and later abandoned. It was taken over by local merchant who gave it out to the temple as tithe for getting his child free of some curse. It was then put to various uses from guest house for visiting dignitaries to storage to site of learning acolytes meditation or transcribing books in peace. In time it was abandoned by the temple as it is far from the temple proper and, while still in ownership of the temple, it is not used. Edmond will rent and later buy almost ruinous house and put it in use after redecorating.

You can make some calculations as to how much gold would be required for purchase and/or adaptation.



As for prelate change:
As long as I don't have to hunt through the thread and changing references on him  Make his middle name Julius so we are safe on that side 


Oh, and don't forget to include some trouble as old geezers remember some long forgotten slights and/or debts when house becomes functional again. Edmond won't just rebuild the house, but his name also.


----------



## Ambrus

Oni said:


> What you can't see Thorson running around chomping down on a cigar?



That's a great image! I think it'd go great with those big crocodile hide boots I'd suggested earlier.


----------



## Valthosian

Ambrus said:


> That's a great image! I think it'd go great with those big crocodile hide boots I'd suggested earlier.




Actually, I am starting to see it....
he needs a dark green outback hat with one side folded up, a cheap cigar, those boots, and the Korvosan equivalent of cargo pants in camo. and some kind of dinosaur hide jacket.


----------



## Ambrus

If you're going to go for an Outback look, then you might as well add a band studded with crocodile teeth around the hat. And I don't know about dino hide, but I imagine that big ol' Gobbleguts has enough skin left over to make a spiffy coat too. Are you in the market for some masterwork hide armor?

Thorson, the Crocodile Hunter!


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Edmond]
Re: The Deathwish Orphanage 

Okay, a house in the area of O12 (which is actually the Travelling Man tavern), suitable for minor nobles, would count as an Old Korvosa Town House on Garrison Hill, 8000 gp as new.  I think to renovate it to full status would overall cost, say 1/5 of the price (1600 gp). My thought was that if you pay by installments you get the equivalent quality living quarters of however much you've already paid (at 1/5th of buying price in the list above). So if you've pout in 200gp of your money, that's the equivalent renovations to give you 1000gp worth of house, in other words a cheap Old Dock apartment suite. So you've got several useable rooms, but the roof still leaks, for example.

As for Edmond's heritage, there are loads of minor noble houses (that don't warrant the capital letter of a House), known as Dock Families. These are the losers in a shakedown known as the Cousin's War that left several major houses in charge of the city and the rest pretty much bereft of all but minor mercantile power. A signet of three sails suggests a mercantile background. It might be quite a good incentive if the family was pretty much extinct, and it is up to Edmond to revive the name and fortunes (or not). The only Great House with power in Old Korvosa is House Arkona, under the auspices of Glorio Arkona who has turned the fortunes of the House around over the years, witha  strong trading presence in Vudra. Glorio sponsors the building of low-rent tenements along Bridgefront  to house the poorer members of Old Korvosa, and is very popular because of that. It is said that of all the Great Houses, Arkona are the most ambitious and ruthless.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Just a brief nudge. I'm hoping that we can get some posting momentum going again in the game thread. This campaign is far too interesting and fun to simply let languish into oblivion.


----------



## Neurotic

*I concur*

I totaly agree. It's just with all that russian closing off gas, we have reductions in Europe and some (or most) companies have no heating and are thus forced to close temporarily (you can't expect a developer to type in his gloves)...

I still expect to post several times a week so let's get this thing rolling.


----------



## Dr Simon

In which case I'll move on, as it seems that you are all agreed about approaching the Queen with her brooch.  Valthosian's been quiet recently - I doubt the Russians have been able to kill power to the middle of the Pacific, though...

Oh, and although Gobbleguts probably wouldn't realistically be able to provide enough skin to make one, the following item of armour from Arcana Evolved might make a cool fate for the old beast:

*Leather coat*, 200 gp, Armour bonus +4, Max Dex +6, ACP –2, Spell failure 10%, Light armour, no speed reduction.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Valthosian's been quiet recently - I doubt the Russians have been able to kill power to the middle of the Pacific, though...



Perhaps Russia's "rising tide of communism" finally washed away Hawaii.


----------



## Oni

Neurotic said:


> I totaly agree. It's just with all that russian closing off gas, we have reductions in Europe and some (or most) companies have no heating and are thus forced to close temporarily (you can't expect a developer to type in his gloves)...
> 
> I still expect to post several times a week so let's get this thing rolling.





I'd not noticed your location, that sucks.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Any news from Neurotic and Valthosian?



Haven't seen high or low of Valthosian; his last in-game post was over two weeks ago back on the 6th. Hope all is well with him.

I don't think it'd be too bad to assume that Thorson has given his name to Sabine for the sake of moving things along.


----------



## Oni

Yes, better to assume that, than say making fun of Sabine's mother and then kicking her in the shin.


----------



## Ambrus

Right. We'll leave that to your capable feet.


----------



## Dr Simon

I concur. New post is up.


----------



## Neurotic

*Edmond Deathwish*

Edmond will put most of the money away for house keeping. He would like to have that silvered box for 'family jewels' eventualy, but if it's expensive he will simply buy another when he gets the chance 

Ambrus, would you please update 'treasure post' to reflect this. And add renovating house as party asset.


----------



## Neurotic

*Scouting*

Umm, Ambrus, you might change last post. Edmond didn't SAY anything about orphans. He THOUGHT about it. 

See, it's italicized...


----------



## Ambrus

Uhm. Maybe you could leave Edmond's thoughts uncolored so that they're distinguishable from his speech. Italics vs non-italics is pretty easy to miss. Quote marks could help too.


----------



## Neurotic

No problem, I'll change the color to something darker or lighter, but still teal-like. And put it in italics.


----------



## Ambrus

Two different colors doesn't really help if there's no indication of which is for which purpose; same for italics vs non-italics.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, I don't know what to say. Either learn to do it within context of this thread or start player/GM poll so we make standard for such differences...

How do you do it?

EDIT: I don't want to argue over littlematters. I'll change to no-color quoted text for thoughts


----------



## Dr Simon

Personally, I'd use quote marks around spoken text, and have thought text as uncoloured, italic text.


----------



## Ambrus

I just leave Dj'hân's thoughts uncolored, though I do italicize them. I also put his speech in quotation marks.


----------



## Neurotic

*Street knowledge*

Where is that street on the map of Korvosa? I cannot find it in CotCT PHB map

BTW, just out of curiosity, how goes Alpha group? I don't want to look for fear of spoilers, but I cannot help but be curious. Are they faster, slower, dealt better with Lamm etc etc


----------



## Ambrus

Spoilers? Heh. Not much to worry about there. As of last Friday the Alpha group is still caught up in their initial confrontation with Gaedron Lamm. Their dwarf just dispatched Gobbleguts but Lamm has still got plenty of fight left in him.


----------



## Dr Simon

Check the first post of this thread, I update the map whenever a new location crops up in the adventure.

As for the Alphas. not sure how many are still engaged in that game but as Ambrus says they're still confronting Lamm.  Gobbleguts got killed by a single critical in both games.


----------



## Shayuri

I'm still in Alpha. Walking Dad just posted.

Dunno about the others.


----------



## Ambrus

So are we ready to proceed with our covert assault upon All the World's Meats?


----------



## Oni

I just hope enworld says functioning long enough for me to post.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm just wondering where we're at. Dj'hân is all set to go scout out the old butcher shop.

Anyone seen high or low of Valthosian? Should we count him out of the campaign for the time being? Seems that this would be a good opportunity to have Thorson depart the group; he can claim his share of the reward from the Queen and, having gotten his revenge on Lamm and having no interest in further employment, bids the others good luck as he takes his leave of the group. If Valthosian comes back later we can always have Thorson join up with the group again at a later date.


----------



## Dr Simon

I was thinking along the same lines. I'll try PMing Valthosian, but he doesn't seem to have been on for weeks.


----------



## Oni

Might also be a good time to see if we want to recruit anyone else.


----------



## Neurotic

Or maybe put remaining alpha's with us?


----------



## Ambrus

I just wanted to reassure everyone that, in spite of my unusual silence over in the in-game thread, I'm still following along. It's just that, with the vague details concerning the party's current whereabouts and with Edward, a handful of orphans and Lynn performing reconnaissance on the butcher shop, I don't know what to have Dj'hân say or do until we're all back together with the results of their efforts known.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm here too, I was off for a little bit as mail notifications stopped for some reason. Edmond waits Edwards report, but not return of any urchins (as they are not realy scouting)

I think we are ready to go. As I see it, it wouldn't realy be problem storming in, it would be dealing with the riff-raff that gets free meat and probably won't be happy by taking their benefactor captive. And we shouldn't kill them if can avoid it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Edward's report is up - the ball is now kind of in your guys court. Do you want to keep surveillance for another day or so, or head in as soon as possible? 

On other news, I've PMed Valthosian, no reply for over a week.  I'll assume that Thorson declined joining the guard (not really his character). If you want some extra muscle, I'll advertise for another player although I'm happy to continue with three for the moment, see how you get on.  The Alphas are happy doing there own thing, it would seem


----------



## Ambrus

Is Lynn going to tell the others what she's found and her opinion on how to proceed?


----------



## Oni

Sorry, I'm just being slow on the draw.


----------



## Dr Simon

To answer Ambrus' question in the IC thread, my interpretation is that the urchins have been deployed to watch ATWM from a discrete distance. So they won't have anything to report until tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

Urchins are deployed as 'shadows' so that nobody can enter/leave without us being informed about it. They will not approach the building and they are not with the group


----------



## Oni

Anyone else begginning to imagine Sweeney Todd-esque possibilities.  O_O

I wonder if Mr. Vancaskerkin can sing...


----------



## Ambrus

I've been fearful of that possibility since the beginning actually. That's why I was careful to say that, although he's taken some meat from the shop back to the Edmond's house, I never mentioned him eating any of it. 

Anyone else feel a little weird having the Little Lamms conducting illicit surveillance? This is the kind of stuff I imagine Lamm had them doing for him...


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> Anyone else feel a little weird having the Little Lamms conducting illicit surveillance? This is the kind of stuff I imagine Lamm had them doing for him...




 It keeps them busy. And they are not treated badly. And they might grow up to be proper Pinkerton agency


----------



## Dr Simon

"At last... my arm is complete!"

Little Lamms (now Little Deathwishes?):  As Edmond and Djhan would know, Lamm did use them for casing places, but more for performing the actual dirty work as well. Lamm, Giggles, Yargin and Hookshanks rarely perpertrated a crime themselves, just beat the kids who didn't bring back anything valuable.

At least this time they are in the service of the City.


----------



## Ambrus

I suppose what's bothering me is in having nameless/faceless NPCs shadowing the party doing stuff the PCs could be doing themselves. I can't really have Dj'hân interact with NPCs who haven't been described, have no distinct identities and who may or may not be around at any given moment.

And, with all of them fulfilling the same roll as Dj'hân, that of the nondescript streetwise urchin who investigates covertly, I'm sort of at a loss to say what my character might do that isn't redundant.


----------



## Dr Simon

Well, this is true, but you should bear two things in mind.

One is that Dj'hân is *much* better at this sort of thing than Kester and the Little Deathwishes.

Two is that how faithfully they carry out their orders is based on a Charisma check from Edmond, who has a pretty bad modifier...


----------



## Neurotic

And besides they are NOT scouting/investigating. They follow people with low potential for some gain except they are busy. And they are intentionaly NOT with the group unless DM decides some of them report back at some jucture...

Dj'ahn is good, but cannot be scouting inside, following people to their homes/hideouts and reporting back all at the same time...


----------



## Oni

Trying to decide if Dj'hân's plan is a good one or not.  I keep having horrifying visions of tiny a halfling suffocating to death under a small mountian of sausages.  Or more realistically being trapped in a very bad situation where help couldn't come in time.  

It would be nice to have a better idea of what's going on in the inside though.  Maybe we could lower him down a chimney or something (provided it's not the time of year there would be a fire...).  How close are the neighboring buildings, how hard would it be to get to the roof of the butchery?


----------



## Ambrus

It's certainly an unorthodox plan, but hardly more unwise or risky than what most adventurers do when raiding a dungeon. And we're not talking about a mountain of meat; just an equal weight. I can't imagine Dj'hân suffocating under 10-12 pounds of sausage; he's very small, but not helplessly weak.

Sure, breaking in is an option, but Dj'hân has no particular ability for climbing or dealing with traps and locks. I figured this was a creative way of circumventing such obstacles. Besides, it seems like fun to play out.

The map seems to show the butcher shop as being freestanding. Getting Dj'hân onto the roof would be relatively easy though; most of the building is a single floor. Walking past the back wall with Dj'hân hanging on the top end of Edmond's polearm would give him ready access to it. It remains to be seen if there are any smokeless chimneys for him to shimmy down though. Doc? As an alternative he could just pad over to one of the second floor windows facing the roof to see if any are open.


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus, Edmond will charge and will shout "Dj'ahn, move aside!" or Duck or something. Since you already opened the door there won't be any problem with full charge and attack (non-lethal of course), slamming the archer back (if he survives your fire).

I'm warning this way so you can respond OOC, so I already know your reaction so can describe full action instead of waiting to see whether you move or not. If not, Edmond will jump over or simply move and attack (but then won't charge, obviously)


----------



## Neurotic

*Some explanations/questions*

Edmond WILL take attack of opportunity if Verik moves this round toward either weapon. With 10' reach there shouldn't realy be much that he cannot reach. Non-lethal damage only

Also, is Verik fatigued from the Touch of Fatigue?

Now, just for the record as he was blinded by color spray he should still be stunned even if 1d4 resulted in 1. Unless we passed through those rounds waiting for him to be able to speak. But, then there would be enough time for Edmond to pin him more securely.

[sblock=Color Spray]
2 HD or less: The creature is unconscious,
blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then
blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and
then stunned for 1 round. (Only living
creatures are knocked unconscious.)
3 or 4 HD: The creature is blinded and
stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1
round.
5 or more HD: The creature is stunned for
1 round.
[/sblock]

I realize that with increase in hit points this is harder to pull, but still
[sblock=Non lethal damage]
staggered: Having nonlethal damage exactly equal to current hit
points. A staggered character may take a single move action or
standard action each round (but not both, nor can she take fullround
actions).


unconscious: Knocked out and helpless. Unconsciousness can
result from having current hit points between –1 and –9, or from
nonlethal damage in excess of current hit points. A character who is
unconscious as a result of having current hit points between –1 and
–9 who becomes stable has a 10% chance every hour to become
conscious. A character who is unconscious as a result of having
nonlethal damage in excess of current hit points has a 10% chance
every minute to wake up and be staggered.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Edit:  Neurotic, sorry, didn't see your message up there.  I re-checked Colour Spray and I think I muffed it completey with Verik as he shouldn't have been blinded in the first place. Well, I think let things stand as they are, since between you you've defeated him quite handily anyway. 

In other news:

Your characters all now have 2090 XP, putting them all at 2nd level. Please update the RG accordingly...


----------



## Ambrus

Welcome back Doc! We missed you. Nice to see this campaign picking up again. 

Incidentally, does Dj'hân get any xp for the spiders he and Thorson encountered back on the old ship behind the fishery? As I recall, I never got any for that even though Dj'hân survived getting poisoned by one. 

I can't recall; what are we doing for hit points in this campaign? Are you rolling for our 2nd level?


----------



## Dr Simon

Oh yes, the Drain Spider was worth 35 xp. You may as well take all you can get .

Hit points:  After 1st level you get the standard amount i.e. hit dice + Con bonus (plus optional +1 if in favoured class). I can roll them for you, or you can roll them on Invisible Castle (if you want a '1' ).


----------



## Ambrus

Yay, 35 xp! w00t!

Go ahead and roll 1d8 for Dj'hân. I'm all about delgating tasks whenever possible.


----------



## Dr Simon

A wise move. I got a 7.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm chock full of wisdom. Go me! Thanks for the roll.


----------



## Neurotic

Then I'll roll myself. Luck wont hold for sure.


----------



## Ambrus

I've updated Dj'hân's character writeup. I got to say, throughout all the PBP games in which I've participated on these boards, I think I've only ever gotten to level up a character once or perhaps twice. Most games simply don't endure long enough for it to happen reliably. Here's to hoping it becomes something of a recurring event in this game.


----------



## Oni

With the way that IC has been rolling for me lately, by all means, go ahead and roll for me.  

Also would it be ok if I possibly swapped burning hands out for something else, I realize in retrospect it hasn't been a very useful choice.


----------



## Neurotic

*Leveling*



Ambrus said:


> I've updated Dj'hân's character writeup. I got to say, throughout all the PBP games in which I've participated on these boards, I think I've only ever gotten to level up a character once or perhaps twice. Most games simply don't endure long enough for it to happen reliably. Here's to hoping it becomes something of a recurring event in this game.




I was lucky that way that I play in Four Lands by JAlexander. leveled character from 10th to 13th, another from 5th to 6th (with death in between)

Actualy, I just leveled in another two games  woo hoo! But one seems to be stalling. Just lucky I guess.

Hear, hear for this game


----------



## Dr Simon

Oni:

Yeah, no worries on the spell swap. I don't recall you ever using it anyway.

Thanks, guys. I've managed to take the characters from 1st to 3rd level so far in Romance of the River Kingdoms, so there's hope for more advances. Although hoping to reach the end of this adventure path may be an ambitious dream, I at least hope to get to finish Edge of Anarchy. Seeing Hewligan's Runelords game working its way through the Skinsaw Murders gives me hope that it can be done...


----------



## Ambrus

I'm certainly looking forward to 3rd level in this campaign. 







Neurotic said:


> But one seems to be stalling.



Might that be the seemingly stillborn Path of Madness campaign you're referring to?


----------



## Neurotic

No, I checked it, but no, I'm refering to hellrazor's Death of the Dragons. He seems to have some connection trouble...or maybe he just got a girlfriend who's not so hot on gaming? 

And I look forward to 3rd level too, the channeling starts for some chill touchy or shocking graspy touches of Deathwail


----------



## Neurotic

Does UMD in pathfinder functions same as in 'core rules'? If so, don't forget +2 bonus for already activated wand/item


----------



## Dr Simon

I thought that was only with the "activate blindly" use, although it makes sense for other options.

Oni: Assuming you're going for another level of sorcerer, I rolled a 2 for hit points.

By the way, is anyone interested in joining my Romance of thw River Kingdoms campaign? I've had two players drop off the boards recently, leaving it a bit sparsely populated!


----------



## Neurotic

Swordsage dib! Monk like class from Book of Nine Sword (Tome of Battle)

I'll read up details later (tonight or tomorrow)


----------



## Oni

Dr Simon said:


> I thought that was only with the "activate blindly" use, although it makes sense for other options.
> 
> Oni: Assuming you're going for another level of sorcerer, I rolled a 2 for hit points.
> 
> By the way, is anyone interested in joining my Romance of thw River Kingdoms campaign? I've had two players drop off the boards recently, leaving it a bit sparsely populated!




Does that include any con bonus or just the flat roll?

And out of curiosity what mix of classes do you have/what do you need more of?


----------



## Dr Simon

Oni - that was just the roll. Add Con bonus and favoured class bonus (if desired).

Erm... What have we got in RRK at the moment?  A human paladin (of beauty) with a level of water spirit bloodline, and an eagle shapeshifter sorcerer specialising in fire magics.  The players we have recently lost were playing fairly similar characters, both nature types. One a baboon shapeshifter druid (with all manner of Unearthed Arcana variants applied). Quite an all-rounder really. The other, a salsham'ai (small arboreal folk) shaman - the healer and sage. So, the door is open to anything really.


----------



## Neurotic

So, is swordsage acceptable?


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> So, is swordsage acceptable?




I don't know Swordsage, but it sounds like it would fit. Let me know further details.


----------



## Neurotic

HD d8; 3/4 BAB; Good Will and Refl saves; 
Has access to more disciplines then other classes, but is not full BAB and has slowest recovery method.

Class features:
Quick to Act - bonus to initiative +1 1st, +2 5th level
Discipline Focus (weapon focus for weapons of discipline chosen) - in my case Shadow Hand
AC bonus - add WIS to AC similar to monk
Discipline focus (insightul strike) - add WIS to damage when executing strike from chosen discipline

Shadow Hand weapons: dagger, sai, shortsword, spiked chain, siangham and unarmed strike. Key skill : Hide;

Diamond mind weapons: Bastard sword/Katana, rapier, shortspear and trident; Key skill: Concentration

general build would revolve around assassins stance and shadow disciplines , with diamond mind as secondary.

Class build: simple Swordsage. Assassins stance will be combat default

Stances:
Flames blessings
Assassins Stance
Giant Killing Stance

MAneuvers: 
1st level
Sapphire Nightmare Blade (or Shadow strike tehnique), Counter charge, Stone Bones, 

2nd level
fire reposte, clever positioning, Cloak of deception, shadow jaunt, 

3rd level
drain vitality (may replace this one, doesn't fit nature loving race), shadow garrote, mind over body


He can ready 6 of these at any time.


----------



## Neurotic

*Prisoners*

Oni, do you have charm person or similar spell available? We could use it about right now.


----------



## Oni

Neurotic said:


> Oni, do you have charm person or similar spell available? We could use it about right now.




I'm afraid not, just my own personal charisma and likability.  
I was considering replacing Burning Hands with it though.  

On that note, sorry I'm being slow, I'll try to update my character sheet tomorrow.
[edit: updated char sheet.]


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic:

Regarding swordsage, etc., I don't have BO9S so you'll have to give me all the details of stances etc., but I'm happy to try it out.  I assume it works a bit like the ritual warrior from Arcana Evolved, in that the stances and maneuvres are resources that get used up in a similar fashion to spells, i.e. you have a certain number per day of each power level that you can use as and when.

Can we take any further discussion of Romance of the River Kingdoms to the OOC thread for that game, though (see my sig.).


----------



## Ambrus

Just wondering if Neurotic is going to chime in in the IC thread; it's been nearly a week since his last post.


----------



## Neurotic

I would Ambrus, but there is realy nothing to say. He's guarding the guards, looking lean and mean killing machine. Edmond tried his best in interrogation and gathering info  he is not realy sociable type and he does not want to hurt these idiots

Rule question: is it possible to execute something that requires standard action as part of full attack?


----------



## Ambrus

Fair enough. I was just curious. Dj'hân likewise has little to add until the party is rid of its prisoners. Incidentally, did Edmond confiscate the potion?



Neurotic said:


> Rule question: is it possible to execute something that requires standard action as part of full attack?



Not normally no.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Full Attack*
> If you get more than one attack per round because your base attack bonus is high enough, because you fight with two weapons or a double weapon or for some special reason you must use a full-round action to get your additional attacks.
> 
> *Full-Round Actions*
> A full-round action requires an entire round to complete. Thus, it can’t be coupled with a standard or a move action, though if it does not involve moving any distance, you can take a 5-foot step.


----------



## Neurotic

And thus, monk who wants to use stunning attack must use single attack in the whole round?!


----------



## Dr Simon

Eh? Who's the monk in this game?

As that's part of an attack option, I'd allow it, though.  I'd certainly allow a full attack progression to go something like Feint/Disarm Attack/Standard Attack for example, so I'd include Stunning Fist in the list of doable things. 

Other "Standard Action" things like activate a magic item, etc... no, because they aren't part of an attack maneuvre.


----------



## Neurotic

No monk here, I play monk in one other game that HAS multiple attacks and it might be important. At 2nd level not so since full attack is same as standard attack except for flurying. And it might become important for swordsage as some maneuvers are standard actions


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> And thus, monk who wants to use stunning attack must use single attack in the whole round?!



No. There's nothing in the Stunning Feat description that says it requires a standard action to use. It only states that its use has to be declared before you roll to hit with your unarmed attack and then it adds an effect (Fortitude save or be stunned) to the damage suffered; though it does say it can't be used more than once per round.

So stunning fist is simply part of an attack action and doesn't preclude you from performing a full round action to gain multiple attacks; no special house rules required.


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> though it does say it can't be used more than once per round.




Isn't that one and the same stating that it can be used only as part of single attack ? Or once per round means something else?

Maybe it's some difference in my understanding of english language? It wouldn't be first time that such happened


----------



## Dr Simon

It means it can only be added to one attack per round, but it doesn't preclude other attacks (as part of a full round action of iterative attacks) that *don't* use stunning fist. So you got an attack bonus of +11/+6/+1, you can apply Stunning Fist to your +11 attack, than make your +6 and +1 attacks as normal. +11/+6 as normal and add it to the +1, if you want.


----------



## Neurotic

Duh! I feel stupid now


----------



## Ambrus

On to the citadel!


----------



## Ambrus

Yay! More xp! 

I was wondering whether the group can accept payment in platinum rather than gold; six pounds of gold is a lot for a little guy to lug around.  Incidentally, what are platinum pieces called in Korsova?

Also, I wanted to ask Neurotic and Oni what tact Edmond and Lynn wanted to take in regards to the weapons our group confiscated from Verrek and the guards; four long swords, their crossbows and bolts, Verrek's magic silver dagger, his magic arrows as well as the potion he was carrying. Are they of a mind to keep them or turn them in? Dj'hân will naturally follow their lead, but likely would keep the silver dagger/sword he'd picked up otherwise.


----------



## Neurotic

I would return standard guard issue equipment, anything else is fair game, if they didn't want it taken they shouldn't be caught.

Unless, of course, Lady Croft  I can't help, but think on Lara Croft with such name, asks for something.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Yay! More xp!
> 
> I was wondering whether the group can accept payment in platinum rather than gold; six pounds of gold is a lot for a little guy to lug around.  Incidentally, what are platinum pieces called in Korsova?




Platinum, no problem as you're working for an arm of the government. Platinum pieces are known as platinum crowns, or just crowns, in Korvosa.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks.

So, anyone have a clue which of the soldiers' equipment is standard issue?


----------



## Oni

I think we're going to need to get little Dj'hân a bag (hat?) of holding ASAP, otherwise we're just eventually going to lose him under a pile of junk.


----------



## Ambrus

I do try to keep the contents of Dj'hân's liripoop cap within reason but yeah, with two wands, a deck of cards, a fistful of coins and a few assorted odds and ends, I imagine it is pretty much full up.

You are however thinking along the same lines as me though Oni; I'm hoping to eventually get a Heward's Handy Haver*hat* of sorts. Doc, might it be possible to commission/purchase a smaller/cheaper version of a H.H.H. in the shape of a liripoop?


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm willing to go for it, if only for introducing me to the word 'liripoop'.

A standard Handy Haversack can hold 12 cubic feet/120 lbs, costs 2000 gp and weights 5lb. I'm willing to allow for fractions of that, so 1000 go for a 6 cubic feet/60 lb capacity 2.5lb container etc.


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. I have to admit, "liripoop" just may be my new favorite word. It's particularly fun for Dj'hân since, by definition, it can apply equally well to him, his hat or the zany schemes he comes up with. 

Unfortunately Dj'hân doesn't have 1,000 gp yet. How's about we divide up a HHH's parameters by six? So, initially Dj'hân could pay 333 gp and get a hat that weighs just under 1 lb., holds 20 lbs. and offers 2 cu. ft. of storage space? Every subsequent 333 gp investment would increase the liripoop's dimensions by 1 lb. / 20 lbs. / 2 cu. ft.

That's about as big as he'd need for the moment. In fact, that's large enough for Dj'hân himself to enter his liripoop; two cubic feet is pretty big when you're only 15 inches tall. With a few more extradimensional space augmentations he'll eventually even have enough room in there to setup a comfortable little living space for himself.


----------



## Oni

Just hope no one ever yanks it down over his head and then runs off with him in him in his own hat.

Or that it doesn't get cursed and become a liripoop of devouring, that might end badly.  (Ok, if I end up DMing again that's going in. )


----------



## Neurotic

We just got 1000 for such enchantment. And imagine bad guys surprise when apparently unarmed party takes the hat of their smallest and takes out full armory 

Especialy if we Nystul it  to show it's prestidigation or some similar 'no-danger' magic so no one will bother to check

But Edmond would consider that a loan since he has plenty of hungry mouths to feed


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks Oni for giving the whole spiel to Marshal Kroft; a very eloquent report. With her astronomical Charisma I figure it's best to let Lynn do the talking. Dj'hân is pooped anyway.


----------



## Dr Simon

Re: Guard's equipment. Dj'hân and Edmond, as local boys, know that all the mundane equipment is standard issue guard items. The magical stuff (silver dagger, arrows and potion), not standard issue.

Re: Liripoop of Holding - sure, I'm happy to go with that. Spend whatever fraction you like. It will take a few days of game time to procure the services of an enchanter, and then some more time for them to actually make it, don't forget.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, Oni, that was wonderful idea especialy if we can keep tabs for few days to detter any 'disturbances'. And we still need to determine what was that side job that those two dirty guards have. If Verrik knew about it, he would probably beat the s**t out of them. Maybe we can use that somehow?

Edmond is tired after fighting and wounding, he would like to sleep too, but this needs to be thorough job. He'll let Lynn speak, even if she decides not to hint to side job. She knows better then he.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> It will take a few days of game time to procure the services of an enchanter, and then some more time for them to actually make it, don't forget.



No problem. So who might Dj'hân know that would take such a commission, or do the details not really matter?


----------



## Ambrus

How's everything going? People busy? I hope we can get some traction and build up some posting momentum in this game if possible. I'm enjoying it and am intrigued by how the story is developing. Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm here.  I think I'll skip ahead a bit on a few assumptions. Besides, it gets better....


----------



## Ambrus

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, I'm here too. I was kinda waiting for Oni and DrSimon to discuss the prisoners.


----------



## Ambrus

So Doc, what would Dj'hân jave to do to have his _liripoop of holding_ fashioned?


----------



## Dr Simon

The Acadamae has shut its doors during the "troubles", and they probably wouldn't deign to help anyway. His best bet is to try Theomenexus College across the river. I think we can probably hand-wave it since they are likely to take the commission for cash, but we can play it out if you like.


----------



## Ambrus

Going to the Theomenexus College sounds a bit daunting for Dj'hân. Might he know of any kindly hedge mages in the Shingles that could do the work? Otherwise the college sounds like it'll do in a pinch.

[sblock=Doc]On the other hand, if you're willing to hand wave the entire issue, then might you consider simply allowing Dj'hân to enchant his liripoop himself? We could simply assume that he's expended the appropriate amount of wealth on the proper materials and he, by virtue of his nature, somehow succeeds in ensorcelling his cap. Urban fairies, like brownies, were often reputed for their magical crafting skills after all. [/sblock]
However it's done, I don't think an extensive post exchange is necessary. Though it would be nice to read a brief summary of how events unfolded to bring about the end result.


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]
Hmm...

I'm amenable to the idea of Dj'hân doing the enchanting himself, but I don't think his innate power is high enough for something like that yet. 

I don't know what the official word on Shingle hedge-mages is, but how about:

Old Jeremiah, blind in one eye and cataracts in the other, claims to have lost a magical duel with Toff Ornelos, Chancellor of the Acadamae, and forced into an exile of poverty. The cost of enchanting Dj'hân's liripoop will help towards paying for healing from the Temple of Abadar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=OOC]Dj'hân would prefer to stick with those he knows in the Shingles rather than go the college across the river if at all possible; so Ol' Jeremiah sounds great. A remove blindness would require a 150 gp "donation" at the temple if I'm not mistaken; easily paid for with the proceeds from Dj'hân's commission. The urchin is even willing to front Jeremiah some money for the divine spell so as to make the subsequent work easier.

In light of the new funds that Dj'hân has access to, he might as well offer Ol' Jeremiah the infernal sum of 666.66 gp to create a 4 cu. ft. extradimensional storage space inside his liripoop. With that Ol' Jeremiah should have enough left over to get back on his feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

So Doc, did Carnochan ever emerge? Has Dj'hân settled things with Jeremiah? Should he return to the butcher shop?


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]

Re: the dagger. It's a funny wavy bladed design, with hooded serpents engraved on the hilt. Dj'hân couldn't say for certain if it was Vudran, but it certainly looks "foregin" to him.

Re: Enchanting items. I was just hand-waving a value. Jeremiah is factoring in a day or so to get his sight restored, a day to source the materials, time to revise his spells, time to enchant and probably a few extra days to enjoy being able to see again. I'm sure Dj'hân could persuade him to be more expedient about it, but I figure it ought to be ready when you're done with the Eel's End section, depending on how you go about it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic

I apologize to those who play in more then one game with me who will see this more then once. Also, sorry for hijacking the thread for somethin like this. I know most people here are americans (and thus accross the world), but I know there are europeans and others that might be interested.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
If you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome. It's that small country accross the sea north of Italy.

Check my site url=http://www.conso-casa.com for accomodation in capital or links about Croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

Could we try to pick up the posting rate a bit? Six or seven days between posts makes for a slow game.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm waiting to see if Oni or Neurotic give an IC post bringing Djhan up to speed, otherwise I'll move on to Eel's End.


----------



## Ambrus

This is Edmond and Lynn's show; I'm just watching and waiting for the time being since Dj'hân has little idea why the trio are in Eel's End.


----------



## Neurotic

Consider Dj'ahn is brought up to speed while we were walking there...at least in broad terms (not htat we have much to go on)


----------



## Ambrus

Just pointing out that Dj'hân is in a backpack and has no immediate need to do anything so that no one is waiting on me before posting themselves.


----------



## Ambrus

Is Oni loosing interest in the campaign? I see her posting in other threads...


----------



## Oni

Ambrus said:


> Is Oni loosing interest in the campaign? I see her posting in other threads...




I'm afraid you're right.  I have been trying to figure out a way to rekindle my interest, but if I'm really honest it has faded to the point that replying has become more of a chore than anything.  I feel really bad about it, because I don't want to ruin anyone's fun.  However trudging on without enthusiasm isn't good for anyone either.  I think it would be best if I respectfully withdrew from this game.  I appreciate all the effort that everyone has put forth, and I hope no one will be too upset with me for this.


----------



## Neurotic

In my experience, every game has it's ups and downs. Some trudging could be in order if you had interest in what happened earlier. Consider this a transition...or not.

Your call..

Dr.Simon, do we connect to alpha group if Oni goes?


----------



## Ambrus

So is that it then? Is this how the Curse of the Crimson Throne ends? Sure hope not.


----------



## Neurotic

Heads up Ambrus, we can join alphas if they still perserve. We two and let's say two of them and we have full party again...


----------



## Ambrus

Perhaps, but is the Alpha game still active at all? Last I saw of them they were lagging far behind us. Also, we can't do much of anything without our GM and the good Doctor isn't posting here either.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm still here, I've just been on holiday. Sorry to lose you, Oni, and thanks for the contribution.

I'm happy to continue, dunno if joining the Alphas is the best way forward, I'll need to think about this. The Alpha group are still going, but they are slower than this one was at its height, and are currently between the Old Fishery and All the World's Meat section. They might be going off-canon a bit for a while since several characters really aren't biting the hook of working for the Korvosan Guard. They are also at four players at the moment.

The other problem, I think, is that the Eel's End section perhaps doesn't translate to PbP too well. 

Let me think on this.


----------



## Ambrus

Nice to hear from you Doc; I was afraid you'd grown disinterested too.


----------



## Dr Simon

Disinterested, no, but it's always tricky when the game revolves around one character for a while, and the player of that character isn't very involved. It's something I must bear in mind about PbPs to try to avoid.

Anyway, I've moved the IC stuff on a bit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hi, Doc. I may be interested in joining this game . . .  Lemme read a bit of the OOC and IC posts and think about a character. Hopefully I'll have an idea by this evening, but if work jumps on me today it may be a day or two.

Hi, Neurotic! Long time!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Since I'd be starting at second level, could you give me a ruling on starting gold, magic items, etc.? Also, how are you doing HP? How many exp should I have? Start of second, or is the group closing in on third by now? What's the procedure for ability scores?

I can't think of any other preliminary questions right now.

I'm considering a Gnome Ranger/Sorcerer - I don't know anything about dragonbreath adepts or duskblades, would that fit with the party?

How 'bout alignments of current party members?


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli,

It's a point buy system, can't recall how many off-hand, but it's in the first OOC post under Character Creation.

Ranger/Sorcerer would probably work, not so sure about gnome, might be too much of a "little people" bias with Ambrus' character as well. Duskblade is a PHB2 class that is an attempt at a fighter/magic-user character without multi-classing. Dragonfire adept is a bit of an odd one, probablt from Dragon Magic. The main focus is on developing breath weapon abilities, sort of a fighter, but Ambrus has gone for a sort of sneaky, fey kind of character with it, the breath weapon aspect is kind of secondary.

We've just lost a sorcerer character and prior to that there was also a barbarian, whose loss they have so far managed to survive.

Hit points:  Maximum starting, plus Con bonus, plus Constitution score at first level. After that, standard roll plus Con bonus. You can Invisible Castle it, or I'll roll for you.

Alignments: Not entirely certain, but they tend to the Good side of things. Chaotic, I think.

Starting gold etc.:  600 gp, you can include magic items in this if you wish.

Starting xp:  2200. Next level 3000 xp.

Choose a trait from any of the Paizo AP player's guides. These are a bit better than the "traits" found at d20srd.org, so I'd advise against going there. You can change the background text as much as you like - there's no need to choose a reason to hate Gaedren Lamm as in the Crimson Throne player's guide (although you can if you want).  A connection to the existing characters might be an advantage.


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond is duskblade, Mowgli, we need cleric and/or muscle and/or party face (right now there is nobody with social skills in the party). Could you rework Lynn?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm already playing a cleric in another game - the PF Clerics are cool and I like him quite well, but in general I'm not fond of playing them (but thank the Gods for those who are). I was considering a Celestial bloodline for the sorcerer, however, which would give him some healing ability (Celestial Fire is an at will power that harms evil/heals good creatures, 1d6+1/Level but characters can only take advantage of the healing once per day).

I'm planning to take the Magical Knack character trait, which grants +2 to caster level (up to current total HD). Doc, would you consider allowing this bonus to apply to Celestial Fire (a spell like ability) as well? That would grant a small boost (+1 at current level, maxing out at +2 when he takes another level in a non-sorcerer class) to both damage and healing.

I'm also considering a Monk multiclass rather than Ranger - Doc, some folks are not fond of Monks at all; if you are one such I'll go another direction but if you're OK with them I'll take a closer look at the PF Monk.

As to being the party face - as a sorcerer I'm looking at a relatively high CHA, so even if my character doesn't take training in 'social' skills he'll have a decent bonus to them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

One other question - you previously allowed a Tiefling (he's possibly still playing in the Alpha group) disregarding the level adjustment as the other races got boosts in PF.

Would you consider allowing an Aasimar with the same reasoning? It would seem to be an excellent fit racially for a Celestial Sorcerer.

One drawback, of course, would be that neither Monk nor Sorcerer is a favored class for Aasimar, so I'd be missing out on either +1 skill point or +1 HP/level.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân is largely focused on energy based area effects; a fire blaster so to speak. For the sake of variety it might be good to keep it in mind when selecting your spells and powers.


----------



## HolyMan

also interested in joining i am off the next two days and as i have never played pathfinder would need the time to go over 

just need to know if you still have room post in general said rerecuriting 1-3 liked to be one of three

HolyMan


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli:

Monk is fine. I always assumed it was *players* who didn't like them, not GMs.
Also okay with an aasimar, and I reckon that the trait could apply to SLAs as well as spells without being too overpowering. A celestial sorcerer/monk sounds like it ought to have ties with the church of Irori, which would give you a tie to Edmond, possibly.

Holyman:

There's room for another. It'll probably be a little while before the new characters are introduced so you've got some time to come up with something.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sweet - that's what I'll do then.  

Ambrus, I'll keep your fire focus in mind when selecting spells - with a party this small variety is the spice of life! There are three fire based powers for Celestial sorcerers - Heavenly Fire (which is more Holy than Fire, sort of like a focused form of channel energy that targets Evil/Good rather than Dead/Alive), Flamestrike and Sunburst (but not until 11th and 17th level, so it'll be awhile before we have to worry about them).

For spell selection I was actually thinking of using some touch spells to take advantage of the Monk's Unarmed Strike, and maybe rounding those out with some buffs. For ranged stuff (if there are any slots left) I'll try to focus more on forms of energy other than fire.


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli, would you be interested in another game? Also with me and Ambrus.


----------



## HolyMan

Sweet and thank you gives me this weekend to learn new rules, make a character, and catch up on the IC thread.

All right I am off to make Brindom Towar, human cleric2 of Erastil

Post him here when I finish or somewhere else?

Thanks again - HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Mowgli, would you be interested in another game? Also with me and Ambrus.




Possibly, though I'm stretched pretty thin right now. I just added this game (which I had said to myself was my limit), and am on the short list for a Pathfinder game set to start shortly after the official rules come out in August (these in addition to the Pathfinder game I'm running, three v. 3.5 games and two 4E games I'm playing in).

If you'll e-mail me the links I'll look it over, though I make no promises . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Manachan Aingeali*

Crunchiness presented here for player/GM review and Doc's approval. Fluffiness to follow after I've worked my way through the IC thread and have one developed.



		Code:
	

  Name: Manachan Aingeali     Age: 17
 Class: Monk/Sorcerer      Height: 5'6"
  Race: Aasimar            Weight: 135 lbs
  Size: Medium               Hair: Gold
Gender: Male                 Eyes: Blue/Silver
 Align: Lawful Good
 Deity: Irori

Str: 11 +0 (01p.)     Level: 01/01          XP: 2200
Dex: 14 +2 (05p.)       BAB: +0             HP: 26
Con: 12 +1 (02p.)       CMB: +0        Dmg Red: 0/anything
Int: 10 +0 (00p.)     Speed: 30'     Spell Res: None
Wis: 16 +3 (05p.)      Init: +6     Spell Save: 13+SL
Cha: 17 +3 (07p.)       ACP: -0 


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              16    10     +0    +0    +2   +0     +0    +0    +4

                  Touch AC: 16              Flatfooted AC: 13


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          Resist (5) Acid, Cold, Electricity
Ref:             04     2     +2          
Will:            06     3     +3     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +0        1d6            20/x2
Nunchaku                +0        1d6            20/x2     +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +2        1d10        19-20/x2


Languages: Common, Celestial


Aasimar Traits:
    *+2 WIS/+2 CHA
    * Darkvision (60')
    * +2 Perception Checks
    * Cast Daylight (1/Day @ Class Level)
    * Resistance (5): Acid, Cold, Electricity
    * Native Outsider

Background Trait:
    * Magical Knack (+2 Caster Lvl for Spells/Spell Like Abilities)

Monk Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Club, Crossbow (Light & Heavy), Dagger, Handaxe, Javelin,
       Kama, Nunchaku, Quarterstaff, Sai, Shortspear, Short Sword, Shuriken,
       Siangham, Sling, Spear
    * AC Bonus (Wisdom Modifier) even if Flat Footed (Unless Bound/Immobile)
    * Improved Unarmed Strike
    * Flurry of Blows (Unarmed or w/ Special Monk Weapons)
    * Bonus Feats (Dodge)

Sorcerer Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: All Simple Weapons
    * Bonus Feat (Eschew Materials)
    * Cantrips
    * Celestial Bloodline
      * Heavenly Fire

Feats:
    * Dodge (Monk Bonus 01)
    * Eschew Materials (Sorcerer Bonus)
    * Improved Initiative (1st Lvl)



Skill Points: 06 (4/Lvl - Monk, 2/Lvl - Sorcerer)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              6       1       3      2
Appraise                0                      0
Bluff                   7       1       3      3
Climb                   0                      0
Craft                   0                      0
Diplomacy               3                      3
Disguise                3                      3
Escape Artist           2                      2
Heal                    3                      3
Intimidate              7       1       3      3
Perception              9       1       3      3      2
Perform                 3                      3
Ride                    2                      2
Sense Motive            7       1       3      3
Spellcraft              4       1       3      0
Stealth                 2                      2
survival                3                      3
Swim                    0                      0


Money
PP: 00     GP: 358     SP: 09     CP: 00

Equipment                      Cost    Weight
Monk's Outfit                         
Nunchaku (2)                     4 gp   4   lb
Heavy Crossbow                  50 gp   8   lb
  (20 Quarrels)                  2 gp   2   lb
Sack                             1 sp   0.5 lb
  Rations (8 Days)               4 gp   8   lb
  Rope (Silk, 50')              10 gp   5   lb
  Grappling Hook                 1 gp   4   lb
  Smokesticks (4)               80 gp   2   lb
  Thunderstones (3)             90 gp   3   lb
  
                        Total Weight:  36.5 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-38   38-76    77-115   0-115      0-230   231-575


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 26/26     AC: 16   AC(T): 16   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +06    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 00       CMB: 00

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Empty Hand              +0        1d6            20/x2
Nunchaku                +0        1d6            20/x2     +2 CMB Disarms
Crossbow (Heavy)        +2        1d10        19-20/x2

Celestial Bloodline Powers:
    * Heavenly Fire: 1d6+3 Ranged Touch Attack (30')
        (Damage vs. Evil At-Will, Heal Good 1/Day Each)

Spells:
    Cantrips			First Level
    * Prestidigitation		* Chill Touch
    * Read Magic		* Mage Armor
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background/Appearance]
	
	




		Code:
	

Coming once I read over OOC/IC Threads and work something out.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

That all looks in order to me. I assume your AC is including the Dodge bonus - +3 Wis and +1 Dodge in the +4 Misc column?

Otherwise, numbers look fine.

Holyman - you can post the work in progress here. There's a Rogues Gallery thread for finished characters (see my Sig., under Crimons Throne Beta RG)


----------



## HolyMan

*Thanks Doc*

kool kool-- I am liking this Pathfinder!! I am hating reading on my computer (give me paper and a hard cover anyday) So i can't wait till August for the "in hands copy" I have nuts and bolts started but only glanced through Players Guide will finish that today and get a trait/background worked out:
then maybe go finish buying my stats (right now i have INT 10) but i want all the info first. to make him well rounded but i will be done by weekends end  laters-  HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> That all looks in order to me. I assume your AC is including the Dodge bonus - +3 Wis and +1 Dodge in the +4 Misc column?




Correct. In PF the Dodge bonus is good for a full round (all enemies) but requires a Swift Action to activate. This will be SOP for Managhan - I'll just have to remember to deduct it when he (rarely) takes a different swift action.

Also, I just noticed that although I have his Flat Footed AC correct in the stat block I forgot to deduct the Dodge bonus from it in the full sheet. I'll correct that now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> kool kool-- I am liking this Pathfinder!! I am hating reading on my computer (give me paper and a hard cover anyday) So i can't wait till August for the "in hands copy"




Yup, the Beta's awesome and I fully expect the official final version will be just as good.

You should note, however, that some of the edgier changes in the Beta will dissapear with the final release - it will be closer to 3.5 D&D. So unless the Doc converts this game to the official release in August (which could be good or bad depending on the changes they make) you'll still be stuck reading on your computer for the Beta stuff. (If you've got a decent printer and some time on your hands you could always print it off and put it in a binder - I've done that for some of the PDF releases, but this one would be really big).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan added to the RG. I've subscribed to all three threads - just give me a heads up when you're about to insert him into the game!  I'm excited!


----------



## Dr Simon

I wasn't planning on upgrading to the "real" version. Might do at some point, but not for now I'm sticking with the Beta rules.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Good to know - thanks!


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli, just for the record, Edmond already has Chill touch and Touch of fatigue. You might consider sleep, grease and/or shield (esp. since you're monk) - increasing AC and avoiding grapples.

Also, there is a feat Intuitive Strike that lets you add WIS to hit and damage instead of STR.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Mowgli, just for the record, Edmond already has Chill touch and Touch of fatigue. You might consider sleep, grease and/or shield (esp. since you're monk) - increasing AC and avoiding grapples.
> 
> Also, there is a feat Intuitive Strike that lets you add WIS to hit and damage instead of STR.




Thanks, Neurotic - where can I find that feat? It sounds _very_ interesting. Darwin, is this feat OK by you? If so I may take it now, or I may wait 'till 4th level. I'll ponder after I give it a read.

I'll take a look at Grease. It's got some potential for offensive and defensive use, but it's one of those spells that can end up tripping up the party as well as the baddies if you're not careful with its use. I've never liked Sleep for some reason, possibly because it's one that everyone takes . . . a good spell, I just happen to have a bias against it. I took Mage Armor for defense (much longer duration and a straight up +4 AC), Shield would give me two defensive spells and nothing for offense. I like the idea of combining touch spells with unarmed attacks for this guy, and have distance offense covered with the Heavenly Fire and the Crossbow.

Would I be stepping on Edmond's toes if I stuck with the touch spells? Or is it just a duplication thing for you?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Doc: Would you object to a cosmetic change for Manachan? I'd like him to use Escrima/Silat sticks (he'd call them _bata_) rather than nunchaku - can we describe them as such but use the Nunchaku stats?

Also, found Intuitive Strike:

_INTUITIVE ATTACK [EXALTED]
You fight by faith more than brute strength.
Prerequisites: Base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: With a simple weapon of your size or a natural
weapon, you may use your Wisdom modifier instead of your
Strength modifier on attack rolls.
Special: A fighter may select Intuitive Attack as one of his
fighter bonus feats.

(Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44)_

He couldn't use this with his _bata_, but it looks like he could use it for his unarmed strikes. However, he could not take it at this level as he doesn't have the requisite +1 BAB.


----------



## Neurotic

Unless partial bab is allowed then you'd be at 3/4 from monk +1/2 from sorc at +1

It's more duplication thing and you would be better with striking with your fist then casting one round and holding charge and then striking next round for damage AND spell. Of course touching immediately is preferred, but maybe you can cast in advance. And use flurry.


----------



## Dr Simon

Intuitive strike feat and the escrima sticks are both fine.  You can't do partial BABs like that, since the rounding makes both of them +0.

Edit: I'll introduce the new characters in the next "between" section, which will probably be coming up soon. Probably...

In the mean-time, it might be good if you could work out a prior connectin between your characters in this thread - it makes introduction so much easier.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> It's more duplication thing and you would be better with striking with your fist then casting one round and holding charge and then striking next round for damage AND spell. Of course touching immediately is preferred, but maybe you can cast in advance. And use flurry.




Yeah, I've got to work out the details for his martial arts. I've never combined monk and caster classes, and it may well be that my ideas won't be as effective as I'd like in actual play - but I like how it looks in my head, and I like to focus more on 'cool' than on 'effective' (sometimes to my detriment, I admit).



Dr Simon said:


> In the mean-time, it might be good if you could work out a prior connectin between your characters in this thread - it makes introduction so much easier.




I was thinking that Manachan would be from 'elsewhere' (I'll have to read the players guide and study up some on Korvosa in the Golarion setting before I know from exactly where . . . I'll try to get that done this weekend). He has strong ties to the church of Irori in his home area, and was sent at some point in the fairly recent past to retrieve a scroll/book/etc. from the church where Edmond has made his home. He and Edmond met and hit it off. Though they have little in common in regards to background or personality, the 'light and dark' contrast in combination with their intuitive approach to spellcasting gave them much to talk about, and during the few days Manachan was in Korvosa they developed a fast friendship.

Neurotic, does that work for you? It looked from your background like Edmond is a spontaneous caster, but I confess I didn't investigate as I just thought of that connection.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, duskblade is based on INT so not realy much intuitive caster, but both can connect as caster warriors that don't fit with either monk/guards for fighting style nor with priests and mages for casters.

Also, you could take quicken spell and one feat that removes the need for full round action to cast it (prepared spell or some such) so you could quick cast chill touch and then flurry away in same round.

Also, Edmond escorted a priest of some status and if you want to make the connectio recent we could have escorted him together and you got your scroll and sent it and nwo find yourself unemployed.


----------



## HolyMan

*Brindom Towar*



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Brindom Towar
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Erastil
[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 2200
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (05p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 31 (13+2d8+2+3+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +1         [B]Dmg Red:[/B] none
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0%
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (07p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 12+spell lvl
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]           10    +5    +2    +3                      20
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range[/B]
Longbow                     +5       1d8        x3       100'
Short sword                 +1       1d6       19-20x2   ---
Dagger(melee)               +1       1d4       19-20x2   ---
Dagger(thrown)              +4       1d4       19-20x2    10'               
[B]Languages:[/B] Common
[B]Abilities:[/B] Arua(lawful good), Spells(may not cast Chaotic or Evil spells)
        Channel Energy(positive), Domain Powers(domains are Community and Good),
        Spontaneous Casting, Orisons, Bonus Languages, Human Traits: +2 to any one 
        ability(DEX), +1 Skill Rank at 1st lvl and every lvl thereafter, Favored 
        Class= Cleric 
[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness(lvl1), Point Blank Shot(human bonus), Prof. with all Simple
        Weapons, Prof. with all armors and shields(except tower shields), Martial
        Weapon Prof.(longbow), Martial Weapon Prof.(short sword)
[B]Skill Ranks/lvl:[/B] 2+1/lvl   Total Ranks: 7       
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CSB  Misc   Total[/B]
Know(religion)               2     +0    +3          +5
Know(history)                1     +0    +3          +4
Craft(fletcher)              1     +0    +3          +4
Diplomacy                    1     +2    +3          +6
Heal                         1     +2    +3          +6
Sense Motive                 1     +2    +3          +6
Concentration                0     +1    +0   +2     +3
[B]Domain Powers:[/B][B] Community:[/B] 1st lvl- Calming Touch(Su), may touch a creature as a
        standard action to heal the target of 1d6 pts. of non-lethal damage +1 pt./caster
        lvl: This touch also removes the fatigued, shaken, and sickened conditions (only)
        2nd lvl- Bless(Sp), Can cast bless 1/day per 2 caster lvls
     [B]   Good:[/B] 1st lvl- Touch of Good(Su), can touch a creature as a standard action giving
        it a bonus to a single attack roll, skill check, ability check, or saving throw
        equal to caster lvl; thi bonus lasts 3 rounds or until used- once a creature has
        benefited from touch of good, it can gain no further benefit from this ability
        for 1 day
        2nd lvl- Protection from Evil(Sp) can cast protection from evil 1/day per 2 caster
        levels
[B]Spells/Day: [/B]
Orisons: 4
1lvl:    3 + bless, protection from evil
               
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Taveler's Outfit            0gp     0lb
Breatplate                200gp    30lb
Shield,heavy steel         20gp    15lb
Longbow                    75gp     3lb
Quiver                      1gp     3lb
  -arrows(20),masterwork  120gp     ---
Short Sword                10gp     2lb
Dagger                      2gp     1lb
Holy Symbol,silver         25gp     1lb
Spell component pouch       5gp     2lb
Backpack                    2gp     2lb
  -hooded lantern           7gp     2lb
  -trail rations(4days)     2gp     4lb
  -waterskin                1gp     4lb
  -sack(empty)              1sp    .5lb
Belt Pouch                  1gp    .5lb
  -flint&steel              1gp     ---
  -oil(2flasks)             2sp     2lb
  -whetstone                2cp     1lb
  -potions(2)(clw:1d8+1)  100gp    .5lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]73lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27gp 5sp 8cp
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]          33    66   100   200    500
    
[B]Trait:[/B] Unhappy Childhood (religious)
[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'00"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] light

[sblock=Appearance] Brindom is an average Chelish adult, of average build and
hair/eye color. He has no remarkable marks or destictions which he is just fine
with as this may lead to people of the guard not remembering him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background] Born the son of a Korvosan Guard, Brindom's mother died at child
birth and his father died years later out on a patrol. Raised and trained to become
a guard, Brindom's hopes were dashed the moment he met Gaedren Lamm. While still young Brindom
would run the streets when givin the chance with the "Little Lamms" though he did not know
who they were. He spent time talking to Gaedren telling him all about his life at the barracks.
Till his father caught him talking to Lamm and put an end to it. A few months later Brindom's
father died and the guard took Brindom in as their own. He again encounter Gaedren a few years
later and struck up what he thought was a true friend, but one day a patrol was ambushed and
after capturing a few of the thugs it was found out someone was leaking informtion about the
Korvosan Guard to the underbelly of the city. Captain Pike's investigation turned up Brindom as
the turncoat. Since he was not old enough to be a guard yet their was nothing they could do to
Brindom official, but turn him out. Angry Brindom went to confront Gaedren, but that was a terrible
mistake and the young man bearly made it out alive. His pendant givin to him by his father was broken
much like Brindom's spirit, he lay in an alley wanting to die. It was an old priest that found Brindom
near death and took him up, and back to the temple to teach him avout community, family, and helping
others. [/sblock]

 hp lvl2= 3


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan - looks fine to me. Just one thing, to get 7 skill points I assume that you have taken the bonus point for favoured class, but it looks also like you have taken the bonus hit point for favoured class twice, so you'll need to lose 1 point from one or the other, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## HolyMan

double check my numbers please

Level 1
Con stat= 13
mod=  +1
max at 1st= +8
Toughness= +4??

Level 2
roll = +3
mod= +1
Toughness= +1

make sure i understand toughness +3 hp first lvl / +1 hp per HD
or is it +1 per HD after first???


----------



## Dr Simon

Ah, forgot about the change to Toughness. Well, it's not obvious from the write up. My gut would be +3 at 1st level, +1 thereafter, but I'm sure one extra hit point isn't going to be a problem - you'll probably need it at some point - so I'm going to go with your interpretation.


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome than I m ready when you are

 just let me know I m good to go


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan is likewise ready to go - added his background and description today.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Doc,

I would like to subsrcibe to the IC thread, one to keep up with it and two to find it easier as I am reading it alittle each day would it be o.k. to put in a prelude post of my character finally setting out from the protection of the church to find the man that kept me from being in the guard?

Let me know please. - HM


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan, sure, that would be fine.

If your character was once one of the Little Lamms, he will already know Edmond and Djhan, since they were also part of that group. You may want to determine the nature of your relationship with Neurotic and Ambrus as well.

Hopefully ready to bring you guys in soon.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli, HolyMan, might be a little while before your characters are introduced. I had hoped to get this knife fight over by the weekend, as I'm away all of next week. So, probably looking to week beginning 3rd August now, I'm afraid.


----------



## Neurotic

I will be mostly out of touch starting monday until August 15th. 

I hope we can resolve this before that, if not, NPC Edmond as needed.

Thug is now prone, is he on or off the table? Could you give little bit  If Edmond can raise him by his arm and turn him so his back is toward him he could pin him without much trouble. It helps that we are already grappled 

Edmond uses Expertise to avoid the knife and simply bashes his fist into thugs face (relying on a) prone b) off hand c) expertize for defense


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> Mowgli, HolyMan, might be a little while before your characters are introduced. I had hoped to get this knife fight over by the weekend, as I'm away all of next week. So, probably looking to week beginning 3rd August now, I'm afraid.




No problem. I'm eager to get started, but I've got plenty of irons in the fire to keep me busy as well. I've subscribed to the threads, and will be keeping up as new stuff is posted.


----------



## HolyMan

I've got the time too I'm only on page 14 out of 32 so a week more would be great still reading through parts of pathfinder as well. So np on this end get them thugs guys I'm routing for you.


----------



## HolyMan

the boat drifts listless the crew meanders from station to station but really doing nothing 

days at sea and no land in sight, but ...

wait is that ? can it be

LAND HO!!! comes the cry the HolyMan sits up from the deck

tears in his eyes he says "Ah EnWorld ye never looked so bright."

ooc: I think i m one of the 3,000 don't know for how long but I am around.


----------



## Dr Simon

Holyman, Mowgli, just to let you know I'm still here despite the outages, and we should be able to bring your characters in v. shortly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Glad you're not throwing in the towel! I figure slow posting is better than no posting . . . Manachan's ready when you are.


----------



## HolyMan

Flight I need a go no go...

Great RP system...  go
Grand adventure path...  go
DM ready...  go
Players ready...  go
EnWorld...
Enworld... ??

Hmm... Brindom is at the ready and but I never got to finish my reading will start up and catch up.

             -HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Holyman, can you put your character up in the Rogue's Gallery, please?

Just re-read and noticed that Neurotic is away until the 15th, but shouldn't be a problem. It actually makes it a bit easier at the moment as that makes the current situation a solo for Ambrus.


----------



## HolyMan

posted and

great pic Mowgli


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> posted and
> 
> great pic Mowgli




Thanks! I'm blessed to have a good friend who is a fantastic artist. This is a pic he did of his character for a HERO game I ran here on ENWorld a year or so back. I've shamelessly absconded with it for Manachan's appearance 'cause I like it so dang much.


----------



## Ambrus

[Sblock=Dr Simon]I'm sorry Doc, but I feel I have to ask. Do you reroll the opposed Stealth/Perception checks every round? My understanding is that the opposed roll is rolled only once per scene as soon as there's a chance that the one using stealth might be detected. Since Dj'hân wasn't noticed when he first left the backpack I figured he'd be alright as long as he remained concealed. It seems a little unfair to continue rolling opposed rolls; its inevitable that an unlucky combination of rolls will eventually occur if one rolls over and over again. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Ambrus]
No, not every round, only when circumstances change.

1. Dj'hân moves from the rucksack to the stairs. Most people are otherwise occupied.

2. Devargo approaches the stairs where Dj'hân is standing. Dj'hân manages to slip out of sight in time. From here, he can follow Devargo to his room without problem, since Devargo hasn't noticed him and isn't looking for him.

3. Dj'hân finds a new hiding place under the table. Devargo turns around and walks past Dj'hân's hiding place.

Now, I wouldn't necessarily make checks all the time, but Devargo is depicted as a very shrewd and canny individual. I think he'd pick up if something was out of place in one of his own rooms, even if subconsciously. 

As for unlucky rolls, well, yes, but that's the same for anything in a d20 system. The chance of failure makes the risks more worthwhile. You wouldn't want sneaking into the inner sanctum of a ruthless crime lord to be without risk, would you? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus

[sblock=Dr Simon]I'd disagree that circumstances changed sufficiently to require new opposed rolls; Dj'hân started out hiding from Devargo and never stopped. I could similarly describe Dj'hân's stealth abilities as being uncanny and preternatural; but that wouldn't normally grant him the ability to reroll skill checks. The extent of his abilities are defined by his stats.

But if that's your call then I'll go with it. Unfortunately, I have no exit strategy for getting out of this war zone. 

Edit: Out of curiosity, what light source is there below decks?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

short access !! Dr Simon, I sent you an email via my cell phone. Please check it out. It should come out just as spiderking started going down, or you can ignore it completely


----------



## HolyMan

for the record there have been plenty of post this month 

but i have not been able to read them so please let me know when you will fit me in I don't want to ruin the sblock series i think u may just get a whole page lol


----------



## Dr Simon

Holyman - you won't miss much if you don't read through them, except for a game of cat and mouse. Djahn is dominating things a bit at the moment, so I'm going to try to wrap it up and move on. You're up soon, I promise!


----------



## HolyMan

No poblem really just didn't know what was going on so I could post and subscribe. 

Djahn is the mouse I take it  he seems mousy to me.


----------



## Ambrus

It wasn't my intention to dominate the thread; though without any other Players on the board I suppose it'd seem that way. I was trying to be as quick and succinct as possible in my posts, but obstacles and complications kept cropping up unexpectedly. It seems to me though that introducing Holyman & Mowgli's characters earlier would have been a relatively simple matter though; Lynn and Edmond could have met up with them while Dj'hân was otherwise occupied with his mission of mercy. As is the unexpected brief wrap up post to what was otherwise a fun side quest seems rather rushed and a little disappointing to me.


----------



## Ambrus

Since our characters have some free time we should probably take care of splitting up the loot we've accumulated lately. Dj'hân found a hidden treasure stash while searching _All the World's Meats_ totaling *450 gp*, *740 sp* and another *800 gp* worth of assorted jewelry and gemstones.

There's also the magical treasure we collected from Verrik before turning him in for desertion. With the help of Zalara's Harrow deck Dj'hân eventually reveals that there's a *potion of cure moderate wounds* and 18* +1 arrows* and a magical dagger.

Dr Simon, might Dj'hân have a chance to try again to identify the silver dagger during the following few days? Also, can we determine the monetary value of the magical items for the purposes of splitting the loot?

Add to that our recent reward of *500 gp* for the retrieval of the illicit letters and I believe that's all of it. 

So, by my count, that's the equivalent of 1,824 gp to be split three ways between Edmond, Lynn and Dj'hân; so a total 608 gp each. Neurotic, do you have any preferences amongst the magic items?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> As is the unexpected brief wrap up post to what was otherwise a fun side quest seems rather rushed and a little disappointing to me.




Yeah, I kind of agree with you there. I was enjoying it, but I want to move things along. Always on the move...


I will look up the magic item values, they might be different under PF, _but_ ... Pathfinder SRD is up, whee! 

As for the silver dagger, Dj'hân is unable to determine any properties. As far as he can tell, its magical property seems to be to radiate magic and nothing else. Yet the Harrow says to him that the thing is important. It tends to throw up cards from the darker side of the pact - the Mute Hag and the Snakebite, but these can also be reversed for a positive outcome. Betrayal or loyalty? Dangerous ideas or great insight? Difficult to tell.


----------



## Neurotic

No preferences. He can use arrows and dagger, but neither is his favorite tactics. Potion is always useful for fighter types 

Do you have/remember how much we got from Lamm? I was swamped at the time and didn't record it on my character sheet...I'll add this new treasure later today...

Oh, and we can always pay for dagger identification


DrSimon, how much should I set aside for urchin feeding, clotching, teaching, house renovation etc...if only so I know how much I need to ask from other players as rent for living in my home


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> No preferences. He can use arrows and dagger, but neither is his favorite tactics. Potion is always useful for fighter types. Oh, and we can always pay for dagger identification.



Seeing as how the dagger is unidentifiable by Zalara, I suspect that paying someone else to try identifying it wouldn't reveal anything more. My guess is that it's a quest item of some sort seeing as how it seems important. If Edmond is interested in it then I'd suggest that he keep it on the party's behalf at no charge, just as Dj'hân does with _Zalara's Harrow deck_.

The remaining magic items, the 18 arrows and the potion, can be divided and sold. The 18 +1 arrows' resale value is 414.45 gp while the potion of cure moderate wounds' resale value is 150 gp. So, split three ways, each share of the magical loot is equivalent to 188.15 gp. So Edmond can keep the potion if he so desires (a good deal) and sell his remaining share of the arrows for 38.15 gp. 



Neurotic said:


> Do you have/remember how much we got from Lamm? I was swamped at the time and didn't record it on my character sheet...I'll add this new treasure later today...



Remember? No. But it's all in the threads if you backtrack far enough... Found it in post #358.

*Edmond's Share*

Ivory scrimshaw kraken – 200 gp
Vial of Silversheen – 125 gp (sale price)
Garnet necklace – 100 gp
Edmond's signet ring – 2.5 gp (sale price)
3 flasks of acid – 15 gp (sale price)
25 gold sails
31 silver shields
52 copper pinch

Add to that the 333.33 gp reward for bringing Verrik and his men back to the Citadel. I've no idea how much of that Edmond sold or spent since then however.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> DrSimon, how much should I set aside for urchin feeding, clotching, teaching, house renovation etc...if only so I know how much I need to ask from other players as rent for living in my home




We decided that it would cost 1600 gp to get the house back to working levels, payable in installments. I reckon you're looking at minimum 1 gp per day to feed the orphans (based on 1sp for a poor meal) which we can probably handwave away as coming from other income (maybe the urchins shine shoes or something), but if you want to invest more from your treasure fund that's up to you. The better the conditions are, the better retention you'll have.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Neurotic

Thank you, Ambrus, very nice of you.

I'll get that into RG later.

By the way, do you anything about Rathan's game? It seems it stalled for the moment.


Oh, and I dont' think there was anything Dh'ahn could have done to warn Lynn and Edmond about him leaving the backpack...we need some items using rary's telepathic bond or something like that 

Did Dj'ahn participate in running the house? I mean finantialy? I guess Lynn didn't 
Edmond keeps his children well fed and clothed and provides education in form of priests and acolytes coming to teach them how to read/write etc...I guess that costs (even if only in tithe) too. All told I'd say he'll spend around 400gp more then necessary all told. Once that is done we can agree on some sort of majordomo running everyday chores with some upkeep cost.


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> By the way, do you anything about Rathan's game? It seems it stalled for the moment.



All I know is that the GM hasn't posted anything in a month, which to me signals that the game is dead.



Neurotic said:


> Did Dj'ahn participate in running the house? I mean finantialy? I guess Lynn didn't



I'm afraid that I have little interest in your character's dwelling or in the collection of orphans he's chosen to keep around.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes I know you don't, but Dj'ahn lives there no? Didnt he want some loft renovated/improved/hidden etc

DrSimon: is there a way to build secret compartment/room/passage without it being obvious? (like missing space or something) - I'd like secret compartment and safe in Edmond's study. If it's possible I'd also make 'safe room' for children and non-combatants in case later there is need to defend the house. It would be accessible from common room and children sleeping quarters. This would probably be under the house...

Edmond is more warrior then a scholar so I don't plan on making a laboratory of any kind, but some kind of study/library, 'office' room and living quarters for him and at least two more persons plus two (at least) rooms for children - preferably more.

Two as minimum to keep girls and boys separated and more to keep older and younger children separated. Edmond doesn't plan on some strictly chaste house, but he will keep trouble to a minimum.

Of course, priorities are children quarters, his personal space and study/office. Everything else comes as space allwos.


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Yes I know you don't, but Dj'ahn lives there no? Didnt he want some loft renovated/improved/hidden etc



Dj'hân does stay with Edmond a good part of the time, but largely because it's convenient for all of the PCs to be relatively close together. Dj'hân is very very small and so doesn't require much living space; a few cubic feet is all he needs for his few possessions and room to sleep. I'd mentioned that Dj'ân spent some time in an out-of-the-way corner of Edmond's house; perhaps in-between walls or at the back end of a small cupboard. There's nothing he wants renovated or improved on his behalf. He certainly doesn't need a whole mansion.

In reality Dj'hân likely spends as much time kicking around the slums or shingles of Korvosa as he does in Edmond's house; he's a street urchin after all and is happiest when exploring. Dj'hân generally shies away from the Little Lamms with which Edmond chooses to surround himself; he has too many bad memories from his time spent in the gang to feel comfortable with them. Being the smallest amongst their number always meant that he was the bottom of the gang's pecking order and the target of abuse. Remaining hidden is a way of life for Dj'hân. That's why he usually prefers to stay/sleep in Edmond's backpack, even when they're in the house.

Now that he has 4 cubic feet of extradimensional space inside his liripoop Dj'hân has even less need of space inside the house. He can simply entrust his cap to the dragon, climb in and sleep in complete safety. If staying at Edmond's place becomes a problem then he'll simply find some other hole-in-the-wall to call kip.


----------



## Neurotic

Oh, no. Edmond still feels protective over little ones. Including Dj'ahn who apparently never grew up. That's why it's important to Edmond to keep Little Lamms safe.

Dj'ahn is welcome at any time and anywhere he would like to make small space for himself in the house Edmond will try to provide.

I'm thinking he should create for himself small crawlhole only he (and cats/rats/other small creatures) can reach. That could be walled of part of chimney (so he's warm in winter) or under the roof or something like that...

DrSimon: When Edmonds working table is ordered there will be special spot for Dj'ahn complete with peep hole and enough space for him. It may get useful as is hiding Dj'ahn in the backpack


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic - yes, you could factor in a secret roon, although since Edmond doesn't have and architectural or construction skills he'd need to hire in a contractor. Not sure on the price, I'll do some research with my old 1e DMG for some ideas.


----------



## Ambrus

I imagine Dj'hân has a variety of favorite hidey-holes all over the house and throughout Korvosa. With an extradimensional hat for added space containing all his possessions, even the smallest cranny can provide him with an adequate living area.

So is HolyMan still onboard?


----------



## Neurotic

DrSimon: I have pdf along the lines 'castles and bridges - D&D stronghold guide' - I can send it to you if/when I find it if you want

Ambrus - is there some kind of contact place where one can leave Dj'ahn a message or find him at certain time? Or, does he come to sleep in the house? We need some sending stones or similar device(s)


----------



## Ambrus

Considering how flighty he is, Dj'hân would likely neglect to check any agreed upon message drop point regularly. Dj'hân likely stops by the house at least every other day or so. If Edmond needs to get a hold of Dj'hân faster than that then he'd likely have more luck by going up to his own attic and leaving a message for Derago. Considering how close they're becoming, the pseudodragon likely has a better chance of finding Dj'hân and relaying Edmond's message to him.


----------



## Dr Simon

Pseudodragon is called Majenko.

Devargo (Bavarsi) is the name of the Spider King. What with Vencarlo Orisini introduced as well, that section of the adventure reads like the dramatis personae of a Shakespeare comedy.


----------



## Ambrus

Majenko; my mistake. Going along with the Shakespear theme, Dj'hân will henceforth be known as _Mercutio_ then. 

So how much xp do we require to level then?


----------



## Dr Simon

3000, I think.

Mercutio doesn't come to a very good end, though...


----------



## Ambrus

That's the problem with Shakespeare; nobody gets to live happily ever after. 

Maybe I'd best just stick with Dj'hân then.

Any chance of having my last in game post updated?


----------



## HolyMan

am posted and subscride thanks for letting me aboard sorry took awhile had a bad day with the computer... its all better i gave it some chicken soup and let it rest a few hours (killed me to do that lol) and its all better now just need to let it dry out from the soup

HM


----------



## HolyMan

do to sick computer i have lost my pathfinder beta rules (knew i should have renamed them when i saved them) and am currently wanting to build a spell list but can't find them on paizo 

a little help plz 

edit ok i was just in the RG and Ambrus your pic blinked at me _creepy_


----------



## Dr Simon

Yeah, Ambrus' avatar does that too, plus drifting smoke, if you watch!

As for spells etc., try this.


----------



## HolyMan

very nice indeed I assume this is the newest version of the rules???

soon there wouldn't be any roleplaying books you can hold in your hands *GASP*

and i saw the blinking but not the smoke


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Paizo's official version is here.

It's pretty much a verbatim copy of the final core rulebook, and is very nicely hyperlinked. 

Dr. Simon has said he won't be converting to the final version so some of the info here won't be accurate, but I suspect that fan driven reference sites will be converting so that's likely to be a difficulty anywhere.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ah, thanks. For some reason that didn't come up in a Google search, which is odd, you'd think it'd have a reasonable hit rate!

Well, I didn't think I'd be getting the updated rules just yet but since there's a free SRD I may well change. Main issues for Brindom are that the domain powers become x/day rather than limitless.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yes, they did the same thing to the Sorcerer's Bloodline Powers. Manachan's 'Heavenly Fire' can now be used 3+CHA Mod/Day rather than without limit, and it's only 1d4 base instead of 1d6. 

If you want to switch to official rules it wouldn't bother me - I was planning to use it primarily for the healing, which is only 1/day/target anyway. I'm also fine with sticking with Beta. I'm sorta like the nerdy guy at prom - just happy to be here!

(No offense intended to 'nerdy guys' - I still am one!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> Ah, thanks. For some reason that didn't come up in a Google search, which is odd, you'd think it'd have a reasonable hit rate!




NP - It may not have come up because Paizo calls theirs a 'PRD' rather than an 'SRD.'


----------



## Neurotic

PRD! Ha! Ha ha! hahhaahah!

In my language PRDAC ili PRDEŽ means fart. And PRD is onomatopeia (sound imitation in speech, like whoosh is onomatopeia for wind sound).

It's like when major stutters "but, but..." and Hawkeye says "now you have two butts..."


----------



## Neurotic

Here, solved double post


----------



## HolyMan

And you have two posts  LOL

So is that a yes change to x/day or a no keep as is? I'm good either way. just need to know if the sheet needs changed. And are we introed enough to get started or do you think we need more depth Doc?

HM (*PRD*, oh excuse me)


----------



## HolyMan

*Post # 500*

Brindom's Room

Finally the carpenter brought the furniture Brindom ordered. It was not ornate or anything just plain and made to last. Really it didn't take the man long but Brindom didn't want to sleep on the floor one more night.

So after arranging the furniture he started to unpack his backpack and find a place for everything. The vial of poison he set on the shelf out of reach should any of the children come into his room. Everything from his pack he put into his chest of drawers except the lantern that he placed on top of it next to the single candle holder. The extra breeches and shirts he had bought also went into the chest next to the white robe he bought to wear to the temple.

The large chest at the end of his bed was full of lose gold that he couldn't believe was his. He put his bedroll atop it but knew if anyone opened the lid they would more than likely move the blankets. He secured the heavy ornate lock on the chest and put the key in his belt pouch.

Finally setting his bow and quiver up against the chest of drawers he took the shovel handle that had served him so well in the Grey District and leaned that next to the bow.

[sblock=Inventory]
Bed including matress,pillow,sheets, and blanket
washstand with water pitcher & wash basin
chest of drawers (dresser) with mirror
- inside rations, empty waterskin, sack, extra clothes(see below)
carpet,small round
chest 2gp/25lb (inside 650gp, bedroll)
candles(7) 7cp/0lb
candle holder (pewter)
Lock, superior 150gp/1lb
peasant's outfits(2) 2sp/4lb
cleric's vestments 5gp/6lb
stool
bedpan

lantern, hooded
oil (2 flasks)
whetstone
trail rations(4days)
Club
vial medium spider venom (75gp) [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm going to keep it as Beta for the time being, save learning yet *another* set of sublte changes.


----------



## Ambrus

Doc, in case you hadn't noticed, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## HolyMan

*bump*


----------



## Dr Simon

Updated map of Korvosa is now in the first post of the IC thread. I will update this each time a new location crops up in the adventure, BTW.


----------



## Ambrus

Dj'hân just hit 3,090 experience. So are we using the 3.5 leveling guidelines or some slower Pathfinder variant? I'd just like to know whether we should level now or later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I never asked about starting experience - just assumed HM and I would start at the bottom of second. May we start with equivalent to Brendan and D'jhan? Sounds like beginning of second would put us significantly behind at this point.


----------



## Neurotic

There are rules for catchin up with XP so that those of lower level get increased amount...it's in DMG 3.5 somewhere...

Dj'ahn, in principle, I don't mind if dragon get part of the money, but you may consider him to be cohort or follower so he gets only 1/2 of what you get...I mean, he is useful, giving you flight, spells etc, but we need magic items and money for child support  But, how will we RP that part I have no idea since Edmond doesn't really care about money.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm using Pathfinder Fast Experience, which means you need 3300 to reach Level 3.  So, not yet!

I think I mentioned starting XP for Brindom and Manachan somewhere, but for now let's assume that they have just hit 3000 each with this latest award. It costs no extra to include Majenko in the XP totals as well (same for 4 or 5 characters). Assume 3000 for him, which buys off his two hit dice of Dragon and, I believe, he then has an LA of +3 to buy off. Unless they do it different in Pathfinder, I'll research that.


----------



## Ambrus

[waxing poetic]Woe is me... Alas, someday I will reach 3rd level... [/waxing poetic]

In a way it seems that Dj'hân should be Majenko's cohort rather than the other way around considering that the pseudodragon's ECL of 5 beats Dj'hân's ECL of 2.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Fast" progression seems to be slower than normal 3.5 progression! Actually, it's the same from 4th onwards, Paizo seem to have stuck an extra 300XP requirement on the first couple of advancements, I guess to string out those precious early levels


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Paizo seem to have stuck an extra 300XP requirement on the first couple of advancements, I guess to string out those precious early levels



I bite my thumb at Paizo.


----------



## Dr Simon

You know what?  Sod Paizo, I'm sticking with 3000 XP for level 3, so I you've all levelled. Djahn and Edmond have whatever XP they've earned. Brindom, Manachan and Majenko are currently on exactly 3000.

You're not far off anyway, and it's a better point in the adventure to do it rather than the next opportunity to gain 300 XP....


----------



## Ambrus

I wasn't actually angry, just kidding around. But thanks for that; I've never been in a campaign that lasted long enough for PCs to gain two levels before. It's nice to have finally made it past the 2nd level barrier. Huzzah! 

Keep up the great work! Kudos 

Edit: How do we handle rolling for hit points again?


----------



## HolyMan

Did I just lvl up?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus, no, it's not a big deal re: XP totals but it makes more sense for your characters to level up now than at the next opportunity to gain 300 XP. And you might need it...

HolyMan: Yes.

Hit points: You can roll them yourself on Invis Castle, or ask me and I'll roll 'em.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hit Points (3rd) (1d8=6)

Taking a level in Monk - I'll get him revised in RG soon.


----------



## Ambrus

You can roll my hit points: 1d8+3.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus: Total of +7 hp


----------



## Neurotic

I got one on my roll  Edmond is updated, needs only skill distribution. I'm not sure how many skill points I get. Base 2 +2 from int +1 from human +1 from favored class? (I don't have PF at home so it's guess work and I won't be at work for the rest of the week.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes, or you could add +1 to hit points instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> I got one on my roll  Edmond is updated, needs only skill distribution. I'm not sure how many skill points I get. Base 2 +2 from int +1 from human +1 from favored class? (I don't have PF at home so it's guess work and I won't be at work for the rest of the week.)




Favored class could give you an additional HP instead of a skill point.

If you have internet access at home Paizo has an online reference that's excellent.


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli - I notice in the PF bestiary preview that Tieflings get a feature called "infernal sorcery". A tielfling sorcerer with the Abyssal or Infernal bloodlines casts all spells as if their Charisma as 2 points higher. Without seeing the final details, it would make sense to me to allow the same effect for an Aasimar sorcerer with the Celestial bloodine.


----------



## Neurotic

I did take one extra hit point, I didn't realize they are mutualy exclusive. Since human with fair int gets minimum of five skills points, that one is more for reference use  I'll check the link when I get  time...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr Simon said:


> Mowgli - I notice in the PF bestiary preview that Tieflings get a feature called "infernal sorcery". A tielfling sorcerer with the Abyssal or Infernal bloodlines casts all spells as if their Charisma as 2 points higher. Without seeing the final details, it would make sense to me to allow the same effect for an Aasimar sorcerer with the Celestial bloodine.




Nice! I'm getting limited on hard drive space, so I haven't downloaded the previews (waiting on the full version later this month - hopefully).  I'll adjust the save DC for his spells when I update his sheet this evening.

Just what the Dr ordered!


----------



## HolyMan

*Brindom's advancements*

Character lvl 3:
feat- Weapon Focus (longbow)

Cleric 3rd lvl:
+1d8hp +1(con) +1(feat)=  10 
+1 added to BAB = total +2
+1 to base Reflex saves = total +1

Skill points: 4 (2class +1human +1favored class)
+1 rank Diplomacy
+2 ranks Sense Motive (yay try hiding NOW!!) 
+1 rank Perception

Channel Energy(living):
raised to 2d6

Spells:
gained 2nd lvl spell use
1spell + 1domain

Speaking of domains did they change the rules for that while I wasn't looking thought I had the ability to cast bless and pro. evil certain number of times per day but now I can't find where I saw that
HM


----------



## Ambrus

I've been meaning to do it since I had the liripoop enhanced so, if there's no objection from Doc, I'm going to buy some standard equipment for Dj'hân and Majenko. We can assume that it's stuff that Dj'hân has been scavenging/acquiring/purchasing all along and won't require any appreciable time in game; he's something of a pack-rat you see.


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan: Pathfinder Reference Doc here. Generally 3+ Wis bonus/day.

Ambrus: Sure, go ahead.


----------



## HolyMan

I have a PRD shortcutted from my desktop if you have time look under Clerics then the domains list you will see that the abilities i did have aren't listed anymore or did i find them somewhere else

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Some of that stuff's changed since the Beta - e.g. Travel Domain used to grant Dimensional Hop at first level, now it's not until much later . . .

I have one game I started under Beta rules. I'm switching everything over except character abilities. For those I'm allowing characters to go with either Beta or Official rules, but not mix and match. And even with that I'm changing the number of times/day on abilities (under Beta many of them were unlimited - now I'm going with the standard 3+Ability Mod/Day).

Doc, Manachan's _Heavenly Fire_ is one such - it was unlimited use in Beta, but is now 3 + CHA Mod/day. I'm completely willing to make that switch if you wish. (It helps that the CHA mod will be raised by the aforementioned Aasimar ability . . .)


----------



## HolyMan

So no more bless and pro. evil twice per day anymore oh well would be a little to powerful when u add in the orisons and other magic

Are my lvl ups approved so I may go change the character sheet??

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli:  I've decided to go with the final rules rather than the beta release, mainly because it's easier for me to refer to the PRD online than to scan through the Beta rules in PDF.

HolyMan: Changes look fine to me. You need to do your spell selection for today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Cool! I must have just missed that post previously . . .

Manachan's now updated in the RG and ready to go!


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Dj'ahn, in principle, I don't mind if dragon get part of the money, but you may consider him to be cohort or follower so he gets only 1/2 of what you get...



So that'd mean that the four PCs each get 225 gp while Majenko gets 100 gp; sounds good to me. 


Neurotic said:


> But, how will we RP that part I have no idea since Edmond doesn't really care about money.



I think we can safely gloss over the division of coinage without problems.


----------



## HolyMan

Once again I cannot find the RG maybe a link in the first post of the OOC will help my old brain and when I chose spells did i know before hand we would be coming to the Grey District???

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

See the spoiler box in my sig.


----------



## Shayuri

You guys are level 3? Dang, Alpha's all still level 1!


----------



## Ambrus

Alpha? Are you guys still active? Where are you at in the adventure?


----------



## Shayuri

Saving whatsherface from the evil halfling.

And yes, Alpha's still active.

lol...I guess that says a lot right there.


----------



## Ambrus

Uhh... Do you mean saving the little girl being held hostage by the gnome back in Lamm's hideout?...

I can't recall ever encountering a halfling.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe. Our stories appear to have had different turns. We killed the gnome before he could take anyone hostage, if I recall right.


----------



## Ambrus

Hm. Maybe the adventure isn't entirely linear. Makes me wonder what you guys have been up to.


----------



## Dr Simon

Well...

Whilst my initial aim in running COTCT was to use an adventure out of the box rather than adapting as I went along (as in the other games I'm running on here) in order to minimise effort, let's just say that I can't leave things alone and not all parts of the adventure may be found in Edge of Anarchy.


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan said:


> when I chose spells did i know before hand we would be coming to the Grey District???
> 
> HM




Realistically, probably not, since the default spell-choosing time for Good-aligned clerics is usually dawn. However, I'll be generous and let you choose them knowing that you are heading to the Dead Warrens. It's possible that Brindom decided not to finalise his selection until he's visited Kroft.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Interesting take on the wording of the Channel Energy ability, HM - I'd always considered the choice for affecting living vs. undead one to be made with each application of Channeling, and only the choice between positive and negative energy to be a one time only choice.

I still think that my interpretation is the intent of the rule, but in reading it over again the wording is surely ambiguous!


----------



## HolyMan

Mowgli said:


> Interesting take on the wording of the Channel Energy ability, HM - I'd always considered the choice for affecting living vs. undead one to be made with each application of Channeling, and only the choice between positive and negative energy to be a one time only choice.
> 
> I still think that my interpretation is the intent of the rule, but in reading it over again the wording is surely ambiguous!




It's that last sentence it didn't seem to me to be geared towards the neutral cleric but towards all.

COPY/PASTE:
*Channel Energy (Su)*: Regardless of alignment, any cleric can release a wave of energy by channeling the power of her faith through her holy (or unholy) symbol. This energy can be used to cause or heal damage, depending on the type of energy channeled and the creatures targeted.

A good cleric (or one who worships a good deity) channels positive energy and can choose to deal damage to undead creatures or to heal living creatures. An evil cleric (or one who worships an evil deity) channels negative energy and can choose to deal damage to living creatures or to heal undead creatures. A neutral cleric who worships a neutral deity (or one who is not devoted to a particular deity) must choose whether she channels positive or negative energy.

Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric casts spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see spontaneous casting).

This right here confused me but then I thought it was speaking on all the choices presented. I thought I would have more oppurtunity to heal the living as we wouldn't fight undead 5 times a day. 

HM


.


----------



## Neurotic

I believe positive energy heals living and harms undead, while negative harms living and heals undead. It's same energy just depends on the recepient. If you cast cure light wounds on living character he is healed, if you cast it on a skeleton it is harmed by it.

Therefore, you choose whether you channel positive or negative energy, not whether you heal living or harm undead.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> I believe positive energy heals living and harms undead, while negative harms living and heals undead. It's same energy just depends on the recepient. If you cast cure light wounds on living character he is healed, if you cast it on a skeleton it is harmed by it.
> 
> Therefore, you choose whether you channel positive or negative energy, not whether you heal living or harm undead.
> 
> That's how I see it.




That's what I thought too, although admittedly without a close reading of the rules. I'm pretty sure that the irrevocable choice is between channeling positive or negative energy, not between the effects of that.

Having re-read that section of the PRD, I'm still not clear, but it seems to me that, since the Channel Energy essentially replaces Turn Undead, that you should be able to choose whether it affects undead or living each time you use it. (I've a feeling that the Beta version did both at the same time...)

So, short answer, as far as I'm concerned, Brindom can choose to harm undead if he wants, as well as heal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HM, you might also want to look into the Selective Channeling feat. The main difficulty with channeling positive energy to heal the living is that you heal your living foes as well, so it's a very mixed blessing when used in combat. The Selective Channeling feat lets you specifiy a number of targets equal to your CHA modifier that are _not_ affected - so you could exclude some foes from your healing at least . . .


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome that Dr. Si says it can do both (makes me more useful). And I wonder how the playtesting went for this ability? And Mowgli thanks for the suggestion I really don't want to heal our enemies. So holy symbol ready Brindom will go forth.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Off to the lake for the weekend. Back sometime Sunday!


----------



## Neurotic

Have a nice trip. When you return check the mail we used for HERO game, I have sent small request...


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> *HP 15/31*
> Phew, next time I'll fight before I get to chewing part. Edmond ended up with only 3hp. Thanks for healing HolyMan!
> 
> Dr.Simon: What would be the punishment for derro if we take them out to the Citadel? I'm asking because if they would be punished by death and we have some invested power in that regard, we could simply execute derro for crimes commited by feeding them to the beast. I know, not good act by today standards, but before people were mutilated for theft and hanged for horse theft. And Korvosa is harsh city.




You reckon the derro would probably be summarily executed. They are almost certainly involved with necromancy, but derro also have something like the status of vermin. Like the imps and the chokers in the Shingles, it is acceptable to kill them on sight. The difference is, the derro hardly ever let themselves be seen.

As to autonomy, I think Kroft has a "dont' ask, don't tell" policy as far as, er, "extreme rendering" goes, as evidenced by her hints that she wouldn't shed any tears if somebody "accidentally" killed off the King of the Spiders.


----------



## HolyMan

Dr.Si 

Well don't worry about my ready action as I moved to far to to accomplish it .

says you may only take a 5' step the round you ready and action I will then Channel Energy vs. Undead as my Round 1 action. Let me know the effect I will add the fluff 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan - no probs, although you might want to re-consider your choice of action in light of Djhan's latest warning .

Neurotic - no free action, this isn't a surprise round as both parties are aware of the other. Readied actions are triggered by the appearance of the necrophidii on the stairs, putting your initiative count to just before the necrophidii. Actually, I should bump Brindom up to the snake skeletons are last, otherwise initiative order remains as it is.  If the necros move out of Edmond's threatened zone, he get's an AoO.


----------



## HolyMan

I'm gone burn a channel energy as Brindom would hve done that the same time Edmond casted his spell and those were before the warning 

So my round 1 action stays the same 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Looks like we were posting at the same time Ambrus and had the same ideal 

Think one of us should repost or just have it that we both ended up near the tunnel.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

advance warning: I'll be on team building outing December 18th,19th and 20th and most probably without 'net access. Maybe on sunday evening (GMT+1).


----------



## HolyMan

Thinking perhaps I should post my responds to Neurotic's salutations here:

Merry Christmas to you as well 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ambrus

Ho ho ho. Happy holidays!


----------



## Neurotic

Notice what I got as Christmass gift 

<---

[sblock=For those with low perception]
Community supporter icon!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Notice what I got as Christmass gift
> 
> <---
> 
> [sblock=For those with low perception]
> Community supporter icon!
> [/sblock]




Sweeeeet, Neurotic! Welcome to the CS Club!


----------



## HolyMan

Neurotic said:


> Notice what I got as Christmass gift
> 
> <---
> 
> [sblock=For those with low perception]
> Community supporter icon!
> [/sblock]




That's what I wanted  

But me and pay pal aren't pals lol 

HM


----------



## Valthosian

Hey former fellows  Hope it's going well.


----------



## Ambrus

Valthosian said:


> Hey former fellows  Hope it's going well.



Valthosian! Wow. Nice to hear from you; it's been a long time. How've you been holding up? The campaign was just picking up steam when you suddenly stopped posting. What happened to you?


----------



## Valthosian

Hey Ambrus 

Well, some RL stuff, a hefty dose of me spending all my time on other things than my job, it's been a topsy turvy year. 

On the plus side, I'm starting to get it under control and I asked the Doc if Thorson could potentially make a cameo and he extended an invitation to potentially join back in the fun, which I would love to do. So here I am to see if it's doable and people would be interested in having the big green menace back 

How have you been?


----------



## Ambrus

It's been something of a topsy-turvy year for me too with a broken bone, purchasing a house with my GF which was then followed by moving of course. But I've pulled through alright.

I'd love to have Thorson back in the game. It was a shame that both he and Lynn disappeared so unexpectedly since there seemed to be a great rapport between them and Dj'hân. Your departure was also surprising since you seemed to be enjoying the game. This is my favorite PbP campaign, but it hasn't been the same without you guys.


----------



## Valthosian

Yeah the dynamic between those 3 was really enjoyable. I was definitely having a blast and I was really bummed to have left the game. 

Sounds good about the house and gal, sorry about the broken bone!

Welp I guess what's left now is to figure out if Thorson can be worked back in, hopefully at level 1 he can still contribute  I figure he's been unhappily working away while you guys have been out doing stuff but he'd be more than happy to lend a hand as a favor to old buddies in need as he's bored out of his skull and feeling both directionless and uninspired.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe we find him strapped to the table with necromancer holding a scalpel...


----------



## Dr Simon

It's one possibility, but, I really can't see Thorson ending up a victim like that!


----------



## Valthosian

I haven't really read anything in the game between when Thorson dropped out and now, so I dont know much beyond you guys fighting something called cabbagehead so I don't have any particular pearls of wisdom, (and I'm good with keeping it that way, Thorson will have to dialog himself back in which is good). But even the big tough barb can be victimized, depending on the circumstances he could even be working for the wrong side without knowing entirely what his employers are up to, so there good be a convenient team switch as his chaotic neutral tendencies come to play, he wouldn't get into a fight with Dj'hân. Or someone backing up the party could hire him as a merc with or without knowing who he's going to be teaming up with.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry just need an answer to my question about the platinum rings before I post up. And I will need a ruling to see if they are used up in the casting or are reusable it doesn't say. (PFCR- pg. 342)

HM


----------



## Valthosian

Hey Mowgli, your name isn't Rob by any chance is it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Valthosian said:


> Hey Mowgli, your name isn't Rob by any chance is it?




Nope - I'm Mike. Nice to 'meet' you!


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan said:


> Sorry just need an answer to my question about the platinum rings before I post up. And I will need a ruling to see if they are used up in the casting or are reusable it doesn't say. (PFCR- pg. 342)
> 
> HM




Oh, I forgot to answer this. I think the simplest method is to ignore the intrinsic value of the rings and say that you need two specially prepared rings for the spell, but not that they are worth anything beyond a couple of GP for other purposes. That way you can cast the spell without worrying about additional issues of monetary value.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks Dr. Si 

C U N the IC 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

I seem to remember Thorson killing Gobbleguts with a single critical (as did someone on the Alpha group). I hope this isn't going to be a running theme for the campaign!  It's a good job those rolls weren't last round against Edmond.


----------



## HolyMan

Dr Simon said:


> I seem to remember Thorson killing Gobbleguts with a single critical (as did someone on the Alpha group). I hope this isn't going to be a running theme for the campaign! It's a good job those rolls weren't last round against Edmond.





Ahem!!  30 points of damage and then 4 of healing would have been super bad.

HM


----------



## Valthosian

Hmm, sounds familiar, I'm really glad Edmond didn't get splattered but I had a solid feeling that Edmond was going to get pounded in that initial exchange.

I'm sure though that my rolls will not continue so well, they never do


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Going snowboarding in Utah 'till Monday! Back on the boards Tuesday. Please NPC me as needed!


----------



## HolyMan

Later Mowgli, be safe and have fun.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Dr Si has a slow posting for the near future somewhere in the TtT You all think it would be a good ideal now to recap what are current stats and all are so we are ready when he is??

Reason I'm asking is it is hard to keep up in the IC with everyone but my own character. I have a few heals left but don't know whose really hurt and who is ok. So if you give me a stats here I will be more able to follow in the IC and give some help.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Re: Edmond's blindness.

The effect is permanent unless removed in some fashion. The spell effect is instantaneous, so dispelling won't help.


----------



## Dr Simon

*Experience Points*

XP For the Dead Warrens:

2960 each, except Thorson who gets 900. Please update as required, and level up if necessary.

(You need 6000xp for 4th level, then 10000 for 5th, Thorson needs 1300 for 2nd level, 3300 for 3rd).


----------



## Ambrus

By my reckoning, Dj'hân now has 6,410; so HELLO level 4! w00t!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's updated in the RG!

Awesome HP Roll: (1d4+1=2)


----------



## Neurotic

Did I miss one XP post?

Dh'ahn would/should have 35 XP more then edmond for his fight with the spider and by his count he has 400XP extra ( I count 6015 for Edmond ) - did Ambrus receive extra for his alone mission? I don't remember anymore and he has no history on his sheet...

I level anyhow (this time), but 400 XP is not something to forget


----------



## Dr Simon

I think he got some for rescuing Majenko, can't recall.

Re: hit points, you can roll on IC if you like, or get me to roll them, your choice.


----------



## Ambrus

You can roll hit points for Dj'hân if you please.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll roll for Edmond when I update him to 4th. Before weekend for sure...can't today


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> You can roll hit points for Dj'hân if you please.




1d8=6


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> 1d8=6



Thank you kindly. 

I believe all I'm missing for Dj'hân are his updated skills.


----------



## HolyMan

*Brindom's advancement*

Character lvl 4:
+1 added to Wisdom = total 16

Cleric 4th lvl:
+1d8hp +1con +1(feat) =  7 
+1 added to BAB = total +3
+1 added to base FORT saves = total +4
+1 added to base WILL saves = total +4

Skill points: 4 (2class + 1human +1favored class)
+1 rank Knowledge(dungeoneering)
+2 ranks Heal
+1 rank Spellcraft

Spells:
+1 additional 1st lvl spell
+1 additional 2nd lvl spell


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond in short:

Duskblade 4th
+6 hp

+1 Fort, Will, BAB, STR
+1 Arcana and Local knowledge, Spellcraft, Sense Motive, Linguist and Acrobatics
Resist energy spell

Somebody suggest me a language to pick...halfling?


----------



## Ambrus

I've finished updating Dj'hân. Wow. I've never succeeded in playing through three level increases in a PBP before. It's rather amazing truth be told.

As a streetwise scavenger, following Edmond's return to sight-hood, Dj'hân's first concern is to secure he loot. To that end he'll unload all of the odds and ends he's collected in his liripoop during the group's recent foray.

• 4 suits of leather armour
• 4 shortswords
• 4 bucklers
• 4 repeating crossbows
• 4 spare bolt clips
• A few books on necromantic theory
• 4 vials of dark green liquid
• Spellbook

The latter two require some measure of investigation to determine what they contain exactly and how much they might be worth. Also, I believe Thorson collected a few items from the spell casting derro; Dj'hân can possibly identify the properties of the first two if the big half-orc is willing:

• Bone wand (faint necromantic)
• A copper ring (faint abjuration)
• Spell component pouch
• A finely crafted dagger

More pressing to Dj'hân and Majenko though is to return to the Grey District catacombs soon, the same day if possible, to secure the 100 book golem creation, necromancy and disease library. They'll do it by themselves if necessary, packing as many books as is possible into his liripoop (20 at a time by my reckoning) and making round trips to transport them all out. They must be worth a small fortune in these pre-printing press era.  Others are welcome to come along and help out if they like.

Once we identify and price all this stuff we can look into selling it all off and splitting the proceeds. Sound good?


----------



## Neurotic

The books might be worth fortuene, but they should be destroyed. Or at least sequestered in some temple (the corruption of the temple that follows is the theme of next adventure  )

Just in case you ever mention that to Edmond (who by the way has same thoughts regarding return of the books) - I admit to forgetfulness, I planned on reporting it to Marshal Kroft.

Edmond and Thorson, each bearing two large sacks and a cart waiting outside should be able to bring them out in one or two trips. With Brindom and Manachan helping we'll be done in no time...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan willingly jumps in to help haul the books out, works around the house as needed, etc.

He has no 'in the background' projects going on at the moment, so he'll spend any extra time practicing his kata, sparring with willing partners, and learning his way about the city.


----------



## Ambrus

Please don't tell me what the next adventure is about.

There's no reason the books should be destroyed. Their isn't necessarily something evil about necromancy, disease or golems; it isn't blasphemous or diabolical literature. That knowledge can be put to good use if put in the hands of good people; it's what one does with that knowledge that matters. We can try selling the lot of em to one or more righteous temples if they're willing to pay for it. Otherwise we'll have to see who's in the market for it.

Also, if Edmond is looking to furnish his newly renovated house, I know where he can get an opulent four-poster bed, a writing desk and a large full-length mirror for free.


----------



## Dr Simon

I reckon about one week of downtime until the next bit.

The dark green liquid carried by the derro is medium spider venom, one dose each. If you want to sell that it'll take a bit of searching and a Gather Info check to find a buyer of dubious moral character.

The spellbook contains all cantrips (except conjuration and illusion ones) plus the following spells: blindness/deafness, cause fear, chill touch, command undead, darkness, false life, feather fall, fly, gentle repose, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, scare, scorching ray, shield, sleep, spectral hand, vampiric touch, water breathing. I don't know how to value these, but there is a shop in Eodred's Walk called Hedge Wizardry that would buy them (if the second-hand shops in campus at Theomenexes or the Acadamae don't want them).

The book collection is valued at 300gp total. Basha's Bookshop (again in Eodred's Walk) would take them, or again perhaps the magical colleges.

Of the derro's magic items, the wand is a wand of ghoul touch (44 charges remaining) and the ring is a ring of protection +1. The dagger is just a masterwork dagger.

As for buying stuff, I don't own Magic Item Compendium, but I'd be happy to consider items if you tell me what they do. Again, the shop Hedge Wizardry would supply minor magical items of all kinds.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the info Doc. I'll price the lot of it as soon as possible; I assume the standard 50% resale value applies.

Regarding the library, it seems unlikely that there are actually 100 books in the collection if the lot of them are only worth 300 gp; a single blank book costs 15 gp alone. Even if the knowledge they contained were utterly worthless 20 books would cost 300 gp in materials alone. Considering that these esoteric books are probably hand-scribed, it seems likely to me that even the most common of reference books can't be worth much less than 50 gp; perhaps much more if it's a rare work. I'd hazard to say that the collection we found probably includes six or fewer distinct tomes; or possibly a few dozen scrolls at most. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## Neurotic

Stitching dead bodies together is not useful only sinister...I don't want to destroy books that can be put to good use (such as study of anatomy, human or otherwise)

As for spellbook: there is spellcaster enchanter that made dj'ahns liripoop - there are quite a few spells that Edmond could use in wands...

especially if DrSimon allows channeling of said spells  Imagine: channel ghoul touch from weapon attached wand ...

Empty vs. filled books: empty book vs useless filled book is worth more since you can use it to scribe something.

Big bad bed I don't want, but mirror could be useful as focus or training area help...


How much time would it take to create:
- masterwork weapon
- ray of enfeeblement wand or rather any of duskblade spells from the book (chill touch, cause fear, scorching ray etc...)  - is it same for PF as in 3.5 core?


----------



## HolyMan

I will be working on Brindom's room, and will have a post for it as soon as someone can let me know how much is his share. I think I will spend most off the gold on furnishing the room and maybe purchase a couple scrolls for back up. I almost ran out of spells there.

So Brindom for the in game week will help the others clean out the dungeon and locate a carpenter to make/sell him some furnishings. And then take one day to visit the temple.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Empty vs. filled books: empty book vs useless filled book is worth more since you can use it to scribe something.



Parchment pages can be scraped clean to allow re-use. Medieval books were often cleaned and re-used; which has led to the unfortunate loss of who knows how much invaluable lore... 

The point I was trying to make was that books full of valuable lore are likely more valuable than their 15 gp blank counterparts.







Neurotic said:


> Big bad bed I don't want



Opulent doesn't mean bad; that is unless it's decorated with skulls or leering gargoyles or some such thing which Dr Simon neglected to mention. It might looks quite nice, you know, once it's been removed from the ancient tomb. 


HolyMan said:


> So Brindom for the in game week will help the others clean out the dungeon and locate a carpenter to make/sell him some furnishings.



As it so happens, Dj'hân is holding a everything-must-go-dungeon-liquidation sale featuring a nice four-poster bed and desk set.


----------



## Dr Simon

Re: the books, put that down to the dangers of working from a pre-published scenario. They say "two large free-standing bookshelves full of books" and then you check and they've got a value of 300gp. Not my fault, guv. Perhaps half of them have got "Property of Acadamae Library - Do Not Remove" stamped inside them and no buyer will touch them?

Re: Rolth's furnishings - they're quite tasteful. Just 'cause I guy's a necromancer he doesn't _have_ to have skulls on everything.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> How much time would it take to create:
> - masterwork weapon
> - ray of enfeeblement wand or rather any of duskblade spells from the book (chill touch, cause fear, scorching ray etc...)  - is it same for PF as in 3.5 core?




I believe so, although I've a feeling that they changed crafting a bit. Will check.

Edit:

Okay, assuming a craftsman capable of crafting a mastercraft item has a Craft skill of +10, allowing them to get the required DC 20 with a Take 10, then it will take one week for a mastercraft weapon.

Wands - a 0th level spell costs 375gp, 1st level 750 gp and both will take one day to make. Going up to 2nd level costs 6000gp and takes a week.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Re: the books, put that down to the dangers of working from a pre-published scenario. They say "two large free-standing bookshelves full of books" and then you check and they've got a value of 300gp. Not my fault, guv.



I'm not complaining or throwing blame around; just explaining something that seems a bit odd to me.

I feel your pain; at least the designers bothered to assign some value to the books. I can't count the number of times I've read room descriptions in published modules that describes wall-to-wall bookshelves with hundreds or thousands of tomes without even postulating that they might be worth something beyond mere colorful room decor. Handwritten and illuminated books were usually luxuries that only the wealthy could afford to purchase. Few privately-owned medieval period book collections included more than a handful or more tomes.

Perhaps the bookshelves are relatively small or are more like cabinets or large lecterns and their being "full" merely means 5-7 books in all.



Dr Simon said:


> Just 'cause I guy's a necromancer he doesn't _have_ to have skulls on everything.



If a lonely necromancer succeeds in luring a lady friend into his dank crypt past his shambling undead servants, the last thing he'd want is for her to feel less than cozy in his bed. Skull motifs are *so* tacky and just scream "four-hundred-year-old-virgin". 


Dr Simon said:


> Perhaps half of them have got "Property of Acadamae Library - Do Not Remove" stamped inside them and no buyer will touch them?



That'd explain why Rolth wasn't in his lair; the Acadamae library overdue book department bounty hunters got him!


----------



## Neurotic

If you can wait with the books before backyard sale, Edmond would like to pore through some of that lore - esp if total is really only 60gp per person.

Bed - opulent means less then ascetic which Edmond is 

Mastercraft weapon - yes, please
Wands - not yet.
Mirror from the dungeon - yes

Anything else you people throw at the house, kids or Edmond won't be lost, believe me 

Please say how much you give for the house so I can write it off total cost ... thank you


----------



## Ambrus

Here's the sale value of everything we've accumulated during this last adventure. Before I can tally up the final split though, a few questions need answering:
First, Does anyone want to claim something from this list for themselves outright?
Second, what do people want to do with the derro's poison; try to use it righteously, sell it or destroy it?
Third, do people want to give Majenko a share for his aid in the adventure?

• reward (1000 gp)
• wand of ghoul touch (44 ch.) (1,980 gp)
• ring of protection +1 (1,000 gp)
• 4 repeating crossbows (500 gp)
• spellbook (407.5 gp)
• masterwork dagger (302 gp)
• research library (300 gp)
• 4 vials of medium spider venom (300 gp)
• 4 bucklers (30 gp)
• 4 suits of leather armour (20 gp)
• 4 shortswords (20 gp)
• spell component pouch (2.5 gp)
• 4 spare bolt clips (2 gp)


----------



## Neurotic

I'd take:
a) spell components
b) 1 buckler
c) wand of ghoul touch - altough it may be better if Dj'ahn uses it.
d) library - for references only - IC reason for increasing spellcraft and arcana - may be sold or kept as fixed value in the house...


Majenko should be treated as a cohort - I believe we already discussed that, but there are too many pages to look it up - If memory servers, he gets half of what one of us would...

Of course, that was with Lynn and Thorson and not Brindom and Manachan...

Spider venom does damage? Ability damage? Causes an effect? I don't mind someone using it as long as it isn't us. But I'd feel bad if we sell it to someone of dubious character - mostly because that way it WILL be used against us eventually. Optimal would be someone in Marhsal Kroft employ (spy or something) or priests


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> I'd take:
> b) 1 buckler



Keep in mind that they're all small sized.


Neurotic said:


> c) wand of ghoul touch - altough it may be better if Dj'ahn uses it.



It's touch range and icky; can't say that Dj'hân cares much for it.







Neurotic said:


> Majenko should be treated as a cohort - I believe we already discussed that, but there are too many pages to look it up - If memory servers, he gets half of what one of us would...



We probably did cover it, I just can't remember offhand; it's been a long time.







Neurotic said:


> Spider venom does damage? Ability damage? Causes an effect?



Strength damage.


----------



## Dr Simon

The derro repeating crossbows are light.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan would like the Ring of Protection, please.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ol' Jeremiah would buy the spellbook off you, except that he doesn't have that kind of cash. He'd be willing to trade in kind, though, a future spellcasting or an item creation.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Ol' Jeremiah would buy the spellbook off you, except that he doesn't have that kind of cash. He'd be willing to trade in kind, though, a future spellcasting or an item creation.



For equal value; that is, in exchange for 815 gold sails' worth of created magic items?


----------



## HolyMan

I'd have to say no to the bed, but thanks for the offer.  Next person you tried to sell it to make sure you leave out the "once owned by an evil derro necromancer" because are you sure he took live concubines to his bed 

Brindom will just take his share of cash I think he will have an aversion to using things others used for evil purposes.

Dr. Si not to make your job any harder but could you do a recap in the IC with whatever we have discovered that deals with the overall adventure. I figure that the "dungeon crawl" was to help us prepare for the future, just wondering what we learned that relates overall. Like the queen finding out about Ms. Sabor? I can't remember who knew about her capture and all that.

Thinking a recap added to the start of the next chapter would help. Thanks in advance.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

See first post in this thread, I've updated with a summary and characters. How this all plays out remains to be seen...


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> I don't mind someone using it as long as it isn't us.



Why not us? If you're worried about selling it to someone of dubious character, why not simply keep it and use it against our opponents when engaging in righteous battle?

So Doc, is Jeremiah willing to consider an equal trade of created magic items for the spellbook?


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> Why not us? If you're worried about selling it to someone of dubious character, why not simply keep it and use it against our opponents when engaging in righteous battle?
> 
> So Doc, is Jeremiah willing to consider an equal trade of created magic items for the spellbook?




I already said I don't mind using it. Edmond is pragmatist. It's just me that doesn't like 'wasting time' in combat to apply the poison.

Anyhow, it's great way of capturing someone and/or increase the effect of chill touch 


As for spellbook, NO! don't give him for equal value!  Take it for 1000gp worth of enchantment (we get about 15% off) and he gets first pick for anything magical we may pick up. He'll be most powerful mage in the area in no time...(and he was already healed by Dj'ahn)

Hm, what say you people, we're growing quite a base of operations in Edmond's house, what say you we take old mage as a retainer? Kids need schooling, he needs regular food and library  Edmond doesn't have charisma to become a leader, but we may pay them in time...


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks for the update, Dr. Si

In it it said the King of Spiders is an assocaite maybe sell the poison to him?

I'm all for Edmond's school for gifted youngsters lol 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Other than the ring, Manachan will take his share in cash as well. Neurotic, I'll let you know how much he contributes to the house once we see how much he nets.

He'd also be fine with hiring the mage as a tutor/headmaster/etc.


----------



## Neurotic

Dont 'feel obligated to contribute anything if you don't feel like it or need the cash, we're adventurers and Kroft pays well. As long as we get some money to keep the children fed and clotched all is well. It's my problem if I end up short on items or other stuff because I spent my first 5 out of 10 000 on the house.

Oh, and Edmond pays 300 for masterwork weapon and another 200 for breast place while he sells his old armor (unless somebody wants slightly used studded leather?)

Nobody suggested any new language for Edmond...DrSimon what would you allow? Since Edmond didn't really have any contact either with Shoanti or other races, I think there would be only booklearning languages (draconic, celestial etc) or thieves kant (if children know it)...or maybe he studied undercommon and can now talk to derro and Thing 

Ambrus, could you sum everything up - and split fairly? Take totals of magic items and give everyone fair share so we can continue?


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Take it for 1000gp worth of enchantment (we get about 15% off) and he gets first pick for anything magical we may pick up.



I think it'll be enough if we get a 100% exchange for it. After all, *we* get first pick out of anything magical we pick up. 


HolyMan said:


> In it it said the King of Spiders is an associate maybe sell the poison to him?



Yeah... Uhm, I wouldn't say we're really "associates" of his so much as I would say that neither of us has yet to kill the other... Besides, seeing as how he's knee deep in spiders, he may very well be the one who supplied the venom to the derro in the first place. 



Neurotic said:


> Ambrus, could you sum everything up - and split fairly? Take totals of magic items and give everyone fair share so we can continue?



Heh. You make it sound so straightforward. Alright, I'll give it a shot.

First off, I assigned a vial of venom to each of you four big guys in the party. You can apply it to your weapons before engaging in battle against a big bad. If you aren't interested in keeping it, then you're responsible for finding a buyer for it; I'd suggest trading it to someone else in the party who might be interested. Neurotic, you expressed an interest in the wand. Unfortunately, since it alone exceeds the total worth of Edmond's share by a significant amount, he'd have to fork over his whole monetary share along with an additional 1224.73 gp to claim it. Since I don't think you'd care for that idea I went ahead and sold it off for the proceeds. So, as is, here's how everyone's share breaks down:

*Brindom*
• vial of medium spider venom (75 gp)
• 1065 gold sails
• 2 silver shields
• 7 copper pinch
Total = 1140.27

*Dj'hân*
• spellbook (815 gp)
• 325 gold sails
• 2 silver shields
• 7 copper pinch
Total = 1140.27

*Edmond*
• spell component pouch (2.5 gp)
• research library (300 gp)
• vial of medium spider venom (75 gp)
• small buckler (7.5 gp)
• 755 gold sails
• 2 silver shields
• 7 copper pinch
Total = 1140.27

*Majenko*
• 570 gold sails
• 1 silver shields
• 5 copper pinch
Total = 570.15

*Manachan*
• ring of protection +1 (1,000 gp)
• vial of medium spider venom (75 gp)
• 65 gold sails
• 2 silver shields
• 7 copper pinch
Total = 1140.27

*Thorson*
• vial of medium spider venom (75 gp)
• 1065 gold sails
• 2 silver shields
• 7 copper pinch
Total = 1140.27


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan gives his vial of spider venom and 50 gold sails to Edmond to be contributed to the upkeep on the house (he has no need of the spider venom, and the house is a worthwhile charitable cause - and his current residence).


----------



## Ambrus

Doc, Dj'hân will ask Ol' Jeremiah if he'd be willing double the extra-dimensional capacity of his liripoop up to 120 lbs in exchange for the spellbook and an additional 185 gold sails. That'd bring it in line with a standard handy haversack.


----------



## Neurotic

Vow! Good job!

Edmond sells small buckler and buys normal one. I believe I mentioned that library was only to be examined for particularly evil items and then sold...Edmond is not one into building golems.

But it may remain if I have enough money for one magic item. I'll discuss with DM. I can always sell it later...

Old Jeremiah gets an offer to serve as merCaulthon mage and/or majordomo...

DrSimon, I'd really like to know the size of the house - it's getting crowded - we'll make it into a tower if we continue 


Also, Check this loot divider


----------



## HolyMan

OK Dr Si this is what I wish to purchase if you could fill in the missing amounts or let me know if it's not avaiable I'll be ready to start back up.

Bed including matress,pillow,sheets, and blanket
washstand with water pitcher & wash basin
chest of drawers (dresser) with mirror
carpet,small round
chest empty 2gp/25lb
candles(7) 7cp/0lb
candle holder (pewter)
Lock, superior 150gp/1lb
peasant's outfits(2) 2sp/4lb
cleric's vestments 5gp/6lb
stool
bedpan

magic:
scrolls: cure moderate wounds(2) 300gp/0lb

Misc:
give 100gp towards Edmond's expensenses
give 100gp to the church

Rest of the cash goes in the locked chest in my room.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

HolyMan said:


> Lock, superior 150gp/1lb
> 
> give 100gp towards Edmond's expensenses
> HM




For expenses, thanks! For superior lock: children, practice time!


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> For superior lock: children, practice time!




You're supposed to be rehabilitating them!

I think we said that it was a Large Town House, which would certainly have room for three-four adults and a group of children. I would imagine that the house originally had servants quarters and some out-buildings or a yard, so these could all be converted to dorms for the youngsters.

Jeremiah is happy to extend the liripoop of holding, and he'll consider the in-house job. It ought to be better than living in the Shingles, but he also quite likes the solitude.

HolyMan - reckon on 50gp for all the rest of your furniture combined. You could pay more to get more than the simplest quality, but that would get you the basic versions of the things you want.

Anyway, on with the game....


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome I;ll go check the IC

HM


----------



## Neurotic

DrSimon, check your psion mail


----------



## HolyMan

If anyone is interested I updated Brindom's Room 

There is also a link in my character post in the RG (some of us can't keep everything they own in their hat  )

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> If anyone is interested I updated Brindom's Room
> 
> There is also a link in my character post in the RG (some of us can't keep everything they own in their hat  )
> 
> HM




Very cool.


----------



## HolyMan

Mowgli said:


> Very cool.





Thanks, I will probably update it regular and add more nick-nacks as Brindom finds them.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> some of us can't keep everything they own in their hat  )



Such are the deficiencies of grownups.


----------



## Neurotic

Or live inside one!


DrSimon, I didn't specify, I'd by Brute Gauntlets if you allow that Str bonus to apply to Trip attacks.


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Or live inside one!



That reminds me that Dj'hân should have you guys over to his hat for a barbecue sometime soon.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic said:


> DrSimon, I didn't specify, I'd by Brute Gauntlets if you allow that Str bonus to apply to Trip attacks.




Well, as Trip is based on CMB, which is Base Attack plus Strength Modifier plus Size modifier, I'd say yes, any bonus to Strength would apply. I haven't managed to open that file you sent yet, any chance you could summarise the brute gauntlets here for me?


----------



## Neurotic

3 charges renewed at dawn each day:
activation: swift action
"Spending 1 or more charges grants you a m,orale bonus on Strength checks, Strength based skill checks and melee weapon damage for one round.
1 charge: +2
2 charges: +3
3 charges: +4

Cost to create 250gp, 20XP, 1 day
Prereq: Craft Wondrous Item, Bull's strenght


What seems to be the problem? What error do you get?
EDIT: I can send you whole file in one go, it'll just take some time as I need to upload parts out of work servers and then send it on...


----------



## Dr Simon

The unpacker I used came up with an error on the first file, but I might try a different program first.

As for the item, looks fine to me. The description is pretty comprehensive in covering all aspects of Strength use, so I'd allow it to affect CMB as well (I think that a trip attempt under 3.5 rules would come under "Strength checks", so that tracks).


----------



## Neurotic

OK; I updated all house and urchin related costs and deducted what Manachan and Brindom offered - I also took Brindom's room cost to go toward house renovation

So, what we initally agreed upon for the house total cost is at almost half, I will see to spend to round the numbers

Urchins have their inital costs covered in full and we should agree upon some weekly or monthly upkeep (I think better weekly since there are short pauses like current one).

Also, how many girls, boys, dwarves, fey and other various creatures and pets are there?


----------



## Dr Simon

*Mer'Cauthon Orphanage.*

There are 26 orphans, aged between 5-13 (Kester), with slightly more boys (15 of them to 11 girls). They are all human. 

An unskilled worker typically earns about 1sp per day, which would equate to about 2gp per day if you want to keep the oprhans in this level of lifestyle. I would suggest, allowing for bulk buy in food etc. that you could maintain them for 5-10gp+ per week, obviously the more you spend, the better their lives will be and the more likely they will be to stay rather than return to the streets.

Current adult population that I know of are Edmond and Brindom, can't recall if Manachan is bedding down there as well. Dj'hân visits but is not a permanent resident, and I think Thorson has his own place at the dwarven smithy. Jeremiah has agreed to be a tutor but still lives in his Shingles residence.


----------



## HolyMan

Sounds like we need a nanny/maid eh? Neurotic.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Meh, priests come and teach, Edmond takes care to talk to them and Kester seems de facto leader of the group. What with LG monk and goody priest in residence they'll run away screaming from all the goodness after their time with Lamm 

I'll double upper limit, they'll live as well to do merchant kids (or at least servants) so 20gp per week and I'll round that up to 100 a month when/if there is pause that long representing Edmond taking them places (museums, temples) and/or fun houses (circus or theater, not arena or spider kings gambling boats)

What we need is some geese to protect them for Laughing Lunatics (thieves guild) - yes, I said geese


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan will bed down in the house as well, likely in an attic roomor some other small space with direct access to the outside.


----------



## Neurotic

On the roof, porch, chimney...plenty of places with access outside


----------



## HolyMan

Wait Ambrus you said in the IC that CotCT is an adventure path? Doesn't that mean it takes your characters from like 1stlvl all the way to like 20thlvl???

I thought CotCT was a self contained adventure, it was why Brindom brought up what he did in the first place.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Probably through 14th or 15th, but yeah - it's an AP. Wouldn't it be cool to see the whole thing through?


----------



## Dr Simon

Yeah, the Pazio APs set in Golarion don't go all the way to 20th. FYI you're just in transition between parts 1 and 2 (of 6). I was thinking last night that I probbaly won't stick rigidly to the suggested course of events, although as the adventure continues they kind of follow one another more or less logically anyway.


----------



## Neurotic

*Old geezers*



Mowgli said:


> Probably through 14th or 15th, but yeah - it's an AP. Wouldn't it be cool to see the whole thing through?




yeah, in about 30 years time, with fingers crooked by arthritis and professional deformations (assuming of course we don't find easier interface in the meantime) we'll celebrate taking over all parts of ruling Korvosa, king, archbishop, archmage, thieves guild and merchants houses 

Oh look, I gave my long term plans away


----------



## Dr Simon

In which case you'd better make sure there's still some of Korvosa standing by the end.

Just sayin'


----------



## HolyMan

Way, way kool I do believe now I need to think on my feat/skills a little better. 

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Hey guys. I'm going to be taking a two week holiday in Romania between April 30th and May 16th. I'll likely check in from time to time as internet access allows and may even type up an occasional post though it might be spotty at best. Then again, seeing how slowly we've been moving lately, my delays might not be all that noticeable.


----------



## HolyMan

Haha I think we we slowed down as Dr Si started reading module #2 (probably didn't think we would survive Thing ) 

I am a littke slower I admit still don't see Brindom stepping up yet following  yes taking initative well only in a blue moon.

I check in everyday so if you are ever waiting on me let me know sometimes I miss things. 

HM


----------



## Neurotic

I'm wondering what will marine think: we're going to see his niece to see if we can heal her and our priest says 
"Let me just get my bow"


----------



## Dr Simon

LOL, yes!

Grau: "What do you need that for?"

Brindom: "Sometimes it's the kindest option."


----------



## HolyMan

Ouch LOL 

Never going to leave home without it again.  Brindom was stuck in a cramped dungeon and really couldn't use it. and when he finds himself outside and some excitement starts and he didn't have it.

It is Erastil's favored weapon, and he shouldn't have left it behind.  

Reminds me that if I cast spiritual weapon does it attack from a distance or do we just say it "appears" to be attacking from a distance??

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

From PFSRD:

"Even if the spiritual weapon is a ranged weapon, use the spell's range, not the weapon's normal range increment, and switching targets still is a move action."

I'm away next week myself as well. Probable been a bit slower recently because of getting things tied up at work, plus we're currently in a section that requires a bit more writing on my behalf. Will be back to speed when I return.


----------



## HolyMan

The harrowing was diffently kool, *kudos *Ambrus 

But (did you know that was coming), I think it maybe hard to remember down the road say 3 or 4 months from now,  Could you link those posts in the first post of the IC thread Dr Si? or somewhere else we can use for easy reference/referal in character.

Also Brindom would be like huh? What does all that mean but I think I will wait to see what the Mamusia has to say first.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

You can link or quote in your character as needed. I know I'll link it if we get harrow so there is proper bookkeeping. Otherwise, we'll discuss, make decisions and moev on.

It was very good, Ambrus, did you do real drawing? Or just aligned them to fit the story?


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks for the kudos and the xp HolyMan. It's nice to have the effort be appreciated. 

And yes Neurotic, I did actually perform a true Harrowing with my own cards; drawing each card randomly as intended. If I'd been choosing the cards I would have done some things differently.


----------



## Dr Simon

The design, meaning and titles of the Harrow Deck seem to be designed to fit in with this campaign particularly, so no matter what the draw is, something will resonate with past, present and future happenings. Although I suggested a couple of additions to the reading, Ambrus had it pretty much nailed already. 

For those who hadn't figured it out, there are six suits to the Harrow deck - Hammers, Keys, Shields, Books, Stars and Crowns, corresponding to the six ability scores Str, Con, Dex, Int, Wis and Cha. Each adventure in Crimson Throne is keyed around a different Harrow Suit for the Choosing (last one should have been Keys, but they don't tell you to only use that suit for the Choosing in Edge of Anarchy).

If you look at the placement of the suit symbol on each card, you'll see that it moves. Left to right is Lawful, Neutral, Chaotic. Top to bottom is Good, Neutral, Evil. So each suit has nine cards, one for each alignment.

It's a nifty little system to tie it all in with D&D attributes.

Oh, and those who were here at the start of the campaign, the first card that you got from Zellara wasn't a random choice. See if you can work out how it was made.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> The design, meaning and titles of the Harrow Deck seem to be designed to fit in with this campaign particularly, so no matter what the draw is, something will resonate with past, present and future happenings.



I wouldn't say that they're tailored to this particular Adventure Path, but that they're more generally tailored to fantasy adventuring and all that it entails. Let's face it; every adventure has one or more NPCs, somewhere, that are more than they appear to be, have dark secrets, have committed some bad deeds in the past and are harbouring secret agendas, etc.  

The fact that this random draw of cards gives the illusion of being tailored to the events surrounding our characters simply reflects the tendency we have as human beings to perceive patterns and make connections between things that are, essentially, random in nature. It's why tarot cards have been used for centuries, quite convincingly, to relate seemingly personal details of people from diverse backgrounds and cultures. A reading can appear particularly accurate if the fortuneteller is persuasive and the audience is eager to try associating what she says with what they already know. The cards merely offer up talking points that are broad enough in scope that they encompass the common experiences all people share; love, desire, conflict, deception, etc.

I own several tarot decks and, although I don't pretend to have any particular oracular ability, I've occasionally done readings for interested people. Some were utterly amazed by my uncanny insight into their personal lives, which in turn amazed me that they would think so. Two important facts are usually working in a fortuneteller's behalf. The first is that people love talking or listening to others talk about them; that's simply human nature. The second is that people will tend to latch onto the details that appear accurate while conveniently ignoring or downplaying those elements that are inaccurate.

Another thing I've found while doing readings for people is that there are certain descriptive statements I can offer a listener that seem specific to herself but that, in fact most people would likely say is accurate about themselves; things that, if not entirely true, most everyone wants to _believe_ are true about themselves. This for example: _"You are somewhat guarded with your true thoughts and feelings. You prefer to keep some details about yourself secret; sharing them with only a handful of people with whom you're very very close. You're very careful in choosing your friends, but once you've accepted someone as a friend, you'll do literally anything for them when they're in trouble. You possess an astounding amount of untapped potential; there's truly nothing you can't achieve if you give it your all..."_ 



Dr Simon said:


> Oh, and those who were here at the start of the campaign, the first card that you got from Zellara wasn't a random choice. See if you can work out how it was made.



Hm. Is each card tied to the campaign trait we initially selected?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> I wouldn't say that they're tailored to this particular Adventure Path, but that they're more generally tailored to fantasy adventuring and all that it entails. Let's face it; every adventure has one or more NPCs, somewhere, that are more than they appear to be, have dark secrets, have committed some bad deeds in the past and are harbouring secret agendas, etc.
> 
> Hm. Is each card tied to the campaign trait we initially selected?




Nope, that's not it.

On the Harrow Deck, perhaps not the meanings, which are, as you say, purposefully vague. However, some of the specific images depicted on the cards, IMO, fit Crimson Throne (which is the only AP to specifically use the Harrow Point mechanism) more than any of the other APs that I'm familiar with. (Although The Eclipse goes well with Second Darkness....). More specific examples would be giving too much away


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> However, some of the specific images depicted on the cards, IMO, fit Crimson Throne more than any of the other APs that I'm familiar with.



I'd started to run a Second Darkness campaign with a harrower PC and so was similarly struck by how some specific card images reflected events or personalities in _*that*_ A.P.







For example, Lixy Parmenter and her sidekick Dungo seem thematically related to *the Betrayal* card while Saul Vancaskerkin, with his key stump, seems to be symbolized by the Locksmith card; a shadowy figure who carries a hand that is in fact a key. And there are other examples...

I wouldn't be surprised if the images on the Harrow cards, in part, inspired Paizo' game designers' or vice versa. But I also wouldn't be surprised if these similarities are merely coincidences that we perceive as being related. _That's how tarot cards work_ after all.


----------



## HolyMan

Maybe we should be on the look out for places as well. The Waxworks or The Brair maybe finding things like that will help to let us know we are on the right track.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

I'd say the cards were chosen with visual identity (bear with a cap for Dj'ahn in particular) in mind. I cannot seem to find original draw so cannot confirm it...it should be somewhere on pages 20-25 of the original thread, but I don't have time to re-read them now.


----------



## HolyMan

And the rules for using harrow points are they in the first post of this thread or the RG.

Thought I saw them recently but I am old and forgetful. 

HM


----------



## Neurotic

DrSimon, didn't that library we captured from the necromancer in dead warrens contain references on poisons and diseases as well as necromancy?

If so, Edmond will suggest sparing few apprentices (maybe those with first signs of illness, but still functional) to scour it for traces of knowledge that could help us


----------



## HolyMan

Here's that spell list for Brindom sorry it took so long I hade it on paper and can't find it I think I'm close that listwas a good one I thought.

0- create water, guidance, resistance, stabilize
1- obscuring mist, magic weapon, cure light wounds, shield of faith, d- bless
2- spiritual weapon, bull's str, cure mod. wounds, d- shield other 

heavy on the combat because he would have takin' them while still outside the secure city

HM


----------



## Neurotic

replace cure spells with somethin else. you can always convert something when needed.


----------



## HolyMan

Not if you use the other spell you put there. I have found through play that I use up spells quick and if I don't have the cures there I won't have the slot.

It's the same as saying I take all four first lvls as non-cures' but wont use one to have the slot incase I need a cure. Since we were out of town and had no access to other healers Brindom would think it better to have those cures handy just in case.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

A few posts here I missed!

Harrow rules are in the first post of this thread. I've updated the map in the first post of the IC thread to include Lavender's.

As for the initial selection of cards used by Zellara to summon you all to adventure, it was the character's alignment and highest ability score that determined the choice. The Choosing for Edge of Anarchy should have been only from the Keys (i.e. Dexterity) suit, although they don't tell you that until you get this adventure. There are additional effects from the Choosing, but those will become evident soon....

Neurotic: Yes, there were books on disease in Rolth's delightful collection, well remembered


----------



## Neurotic

To be truthful, I looked for the post whre you described it, just wanted confirmation since we didn't mention it afterwards.


Consider then that he advised Julius as above


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> As for the initial selection of cards used by Zellara to summon you all to adventure, it was the character's alignment and highest ability score that determined the choice.



Heh. So being Chaotic Good with the party's highest Constitution score netted Dj'hân the Mountain Man; which would have made sense if my character had been a stereotypical barbarian. Seeing as how Dj'hân is a tiny arcanist however, the formula ended up netting him a rather paradoxical result. Just goes to show the pitfalls of making assumptions.


----------



## Ambrus

Double post.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry if I had Brindom go the opposite directon you were thinking of going Neurotic, just trying to stay in character.

Brindom has been quiet and a follower but when he was younger he wanted to be part of the guard (Lamm ruined that) So now working for them he wants to do hs best. 

But largely his actions have to do with the woman's attitude and again her reference that those people were customers not sick people who just needed help and should be helped regardless if they have money or not.

Again sorry for the reverse turn on what you wanted him to do.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Nah, don't sweat it, you're not a cohort or minion. What I wanted is irrelevant as I didn't say anything OOC and even if I did you'd be well justified to play in character.

It's exactly your pacifistic attitude until now that I/Edmond thought will mean discussion, not fight


----------



## HolyMan

Oh Brindom doesn't espect a fight, he believes she will comply givin he knows he is justified in taking her in.

Now HolyMan on the other hand,  when was the last time this group was in a tussel?? LOL 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes, the first part of SDttG is quite RP intensive but don't worry, there's plenty of fightin' yet to come.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry for no reply to the store owner (name forgotten at the moment). I do believe Brindom will wait for some kind of encouragement from one of the others. Poor cleric has gotten in over his head, LOL 

HM


----------



## Ambrus

I have to admit, I'm rather perplexed as to how the Marshal's instructions to _"Find the culprit, shut them down. Bring 'em in alive."_ was interpreted as _"Find the culprit, bankroll their operation, distribute their product and let them go."_


----------



## HolyMan

Ok OPPS LOL  Brindom is only following orders I will remember to post him smacking his forehead to say DUH! later.

BTW I have made a few new RG's for games I am starting up and I saw the RG for this one and it says last post HolyMan Aug 6th. Have I really been playing Brindom for a year? Wow time really does fly when you are having fun. 

Thanks to everyone.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> I have to admit, I'm rather perplexed as to how the Marshal's instructions to _"Find the culprit, shut them down. Bring 'em in alive."_ was interpreted as _"Find the culprit, bankroll their operation, distribute their product and let them go."_




I certainly found it entertaining from this end of things. I think the correct vernacular is "LOLWUT?"

A year already? Wow. This time next year we might be starting the third adventure if we're not careful.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, I didn't like the prospect of combat in public. That was only thing I could think of. And I don't know how did we get to Marshal without waiting for Dj'ahn.  That was never described by any of us.

Still, we get all the bonuses (and full alchemy lab) without public combat. (And a chance to get some Devargo's goons in a criminal act  )


----------



## HolyMan

It's all good Neurotic you played Edmond just as I thought you would. Seems the warrior is starting to get a "bank roll" and looking into alternatives to his sword arm to solve an encounter. Is all character development.  Which means it is all good.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Loot from Lavender's

On Vendra's person:

wand of charm person (38 charges)
wand of remove disease (7 charges)
1 dose giant wasp poison
masterwork dagger
bracelets that act as bracers of armour +2
assorted jewellery, most of it cheap costume jewellery but a few items worth 50 gp in total.

On Orris:
masterwork sap
20 gp in assorted coin.

Also:
cashbox containing 522gp in assorted coin (includes Edmond's 100gp).

There is no alchemy lab, since the "cure" is just river water with a few spices and perfumes added. All you need for that are some bottles and a funnel. You could probably scavenge a few gp worth of spices, though, if you wanted.


----------



## HolyMan

All for wrapping this up I can't wait to post up for Brindom as it dawns on him that the dragon's "tactics" won over his. Will you be doing a lead in or do you wish for a post from us first?

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Charm person in city focused adventure? Are you sure you want to give us such power?


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> (And a chance to get some Devargo's goons in a criminal act  )



To clarify, Vendra is afraid of Devargo; so she and her crew are likely competitors of his, not his cohorts.


HolyMan said:


> I can't wait to post up for Brindom as it dawns on him that the dragon's "tactics" won over his.



Never send a human to do a dragon's job... 


Neurotic said:


> Charm person in city focused adventure? Are you sure you want to give us such power?



It's superfluous really; no one in Korvosa can resist Dj'hân's cherubic smile anyways. 

By my count, our total sale value for this haul is 3,971 gp. Each person is entitled to a share of 722 gp; except for the poor under-appreciated Majenko, who only gets 361 gp. We may also receive further compensation from the Marshal if she remembers to pay us this time. Anyone want to call dibs on anything in particular?


bracelets of armour +2  _2,000 gp_
wand of remove disease (7 charges) _787.5 gp_
wand of charm person (38 charges) _285 gp_
Mw dagger _151 gp_
Mw sap _150.5 gp_
giant wasp poison _105 gp_
jewelery & coinage _492 gp_


----------



## HolyMan

Guessing Brindom better be put in charge of the wand of remove disease I see it being very helpful as we have been in contact with people who have the disease. 

Other than that there's nothing he would want, although I may add another poison to my collection if nobody claims it LOL. And I will be keeping a vial of the "fake" cure more as a reminder then as a souvenir.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan definitely has use for the Bracers, as his options for improving AC are limited. Of course, they're the most valuable item . . .


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> To clarify, Vendra is afraid of Devargo; so she and her crew are likely competitors of his, not his cohorts.




That is clear, I referred to the act of 'returning' as she obviously had some dealing with them.



Ambrus said:


> Anyone want to call dibs on anything in particular?




No particular preference, I'll take the cash...

And before ditching that elixir, I'd like it confirmed that it doesn't work.


----------



## Ambrus

Mowgli said:


> Manachan definitely has use for the Bracers, as his options for improving AC are limited. Of course, they're the most valuable item . . .



Since they're worth more than his share, Manachan would simply have to offer up 1,278 gp of his own cash to the other party members to make up the difference.


----------



## Neurotic

Or he can return it when he has enough? Just note it somewhere?


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> Or he can return it when he has enough? Just note it somewhere?



That'd be doable, though it'd consequently reduce everyone else's share down to 402.5 gp; at least until he can pay everyone back the 319.5 gp he owes each of them.

Ah... The wonders of fair equitable treasure division. Speaking of which, how are we to use our two wands of cure disease in the midst of this plague? It'd seem unfair to have one PC accept them as treasure if he's just going to use them to cure party members and hordes of NPCs at his own expense.


----------



## Dr Simon

*Xp*

Almost forgot:

Everyone gets 1200xp for sorting out Vendra and co.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Do the rest of you guys have 1200 gold lying around? I thought Manachan had been pretty frugal, but he's got only about 400.

So what's the easiest way to work this out? If someone has enough gold to buy the bracers then sell them to Manachan so he's only paying one person back that would work. Or he could forego part or all of his share of party treasure until it's all put back in (I'd just make a spot on his character sheet and keep a running total of how much he's repaid until the entire 1278).

Also, remind me again which progression table we're using (Slow, Medium or Fast?)


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Everyone gets 1200xp for sorting out Vendra and co.



Including Majenko? Can he start taking class levels?


----------



## Ambrus

Mowgli said:


> Do the rest of you guys have 1200 gold lying around? I thought Manachan had been pretty frugal, but he's got only about 400.



Dj'hân keeps investing his spare cash into renovating his liripoop; he's currently building a guest bedroom extension so he has little cash on hand. 

Majenko actually has more cash than Dj'hân in his hoard: 1,031 gold sails. He'd be happy to lend it to you for a reasonable 10% compounded interest fee; calculated monthly with the bracelets themselves held in collateral.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ambrus said:


> Majenko actually has more cash than Dj'hân in his hoard: 1,031 gold sails. He'd be happy to lend it to you for a reasonable 10% compounded interest fee; calculated monthly with the bracelets themselves held in collateral.




Pass, thanks.


----------



## Ambrus

Mowgli said:


> Pass, thanks.



Oh well... No one can accuse Majenko of not being charitable and generous.


----------



## Ambrus

Ambrus said:


> Including Majenko? Can he start taking class levels?





Ambrus said:


> how are we to use our two wands of cure disease in the midst of this plague? It'd seem unfair to have one PC accept them as treasure if he's just going to use them to cure party members and hordes of NPCs at his own expense.



Any opinions on the above?

So do we count the two wands as being jointly owned by the entire party and simply use them on every sick person we cross paths with until they're used up or are we going to be more selective about who gets cured?


----------



## Dr Simon

Majenko gets XP, can't recall if he's eligible to start acquiring classes yet. There's a level buyout first, I think. Will check.

I don't know if you're asking me for an opinion on the wands - that's a player issue, nothing to do with me. What I will say is that the fully charged wand was given to the group as a whole in lieu of payment. You aren't officially expected (by Kroft etc.) to go around curing everyone, that duty falls to the Queen's Physicians and the priest consortium; I'm sure no-one will complain if you decided to be so altruistic but you'll use up 50 charges very quickly!


----------



## Neurotic

I'd say such wands, healing, restoration etc. which can be used on all of us are party treasure (also, such items as fortress in a cube or similar)

As for the use, I'd say we be strict for the moment - reasoning behind it is that we cannot save everyone with one wand and we may need multiple shots as I assume we'll get into contact with the disease on more occasions (first one being pile of corpses) and we have multiple NPCs to take care of (children, Jeremiah, Vencarlo, Marshal etc)


----------



## HolyMan

Why not have all this treasure be concidered party treasure and let Mowgli's character use the bracelet's for now. When he finds something better it would be easier to just put it back in the "party pot".

Instead of worrying if he bought them out or not. It would be like him holding part of the party money. And putting it to good use at the same time.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> we may need multiple shots as I assume we'll get into contact with the disease on more occasions (first one being pile of corpses) and we have multiple NPCs to take care of (children, Jeremiah, Vencarlo, Marshal etc)



We do have two wands of remove disease. Seems to me that we could keep the one with fewer charges for our own needs as they arise, but that we aren't likely to need the second wand's 50 charges.







Dr Simon said:


> What I will say is that the fully charged wand was given to the group as a whole in lieu of payment. You aren't officially expected (by Kroft etc.) to go around curing everyone, that duty falls to the Queen's Physicians and the priest consortium



It does seem odd that Kroft gave such a badly needed wand to us rather than delivering it to the Queen's Physicians who could make much better use of it than we. Perhaps her intention was that we'd sell it to them. I don't think we'd have trouble selling it in this market; I'm certain there's plenty of demand for it. So by putting it in the proper hands, we could then split its 11,250 gp value amongst the party. What do you all think of this idea? Manachan could then easily afford the bracelets of armor.


----------



## Neurotic

We can also sell it AFTER the crisis if it appears we won't need it. Opposite to Edmond, I'd like this thing played cautiously. Also, it seems like plot device


----------



## Ambrus

It'd seem strange to wait until _after_ the plague has run its course to try and sell a wand of remove disease when there's little need or demand for it. People are dying now; now is when it's needed.


----------



## Neurotic

IT doesn't make economic sense, but it makes perfect sense for our well being. And besides, if we sell it to the doctors, what would they do with it? They are either priests andcan use it, or not. And if not, they would give it to clerics or worse yet, sit on it.

This way we can subtly control who lives (and 50 charges run out fast, trust me).
Let's see:
6 PCs x 2 (assuming we get into contact multiple times. counting Majenko)
mamusia Lela and Grau's family 5
Marshal 1
Venkarlo 1
children at Edmond's home 20
Jeremiah 1
Father Julius 1 (pressumably he can be healed by priests, but just in case)
Lynn 1
Thousand Bones 1 (and this would really improve the relationship  )
------------------------------
43


----------



## Dr Simon

Mowgli: Fast progression. You'll need 10,000 xp for 5th level.

Re: Majenko and class levels. Under the old rules, as a 2HD creature with a +3 LA he'd have to accumulate 5 levels worth of XP before he could begin to add new levels. However, PF rules are slightly different. As a CR1 creature he basically counts as level 1 and accumulates class levels accordingly. I personally think that his flight, huge Stealth score and instant knock-out poison put him at a bit higher, but I'll split the difference. Since the pary is now 4th level and we don't seem to have been including Majenko up until now, I'll say that he counts as first level but only now starts to get XP.


----------



## Valthosian

I've totally been forgetting to check this thread, I'm still around, I agree to all majority decisions. Will keep checking back for activity.


----------



## Neurotic

DrSimon mentioned he'll be on vacation for a time. We're waiting.


----------



## Ambrus

Nice to see you're still around Valthosian; I'd begun to wonder if you'd wandered off again.

But saying that you agree with all major decisions doesn't help since, at the moment, we're currently debating what to do with a wand of cure disease. It'd be nice if others beside Neurotic and I chimed in with their own views.


----------



## HolyMan

HolyMan said:


> Why not have all this treasure be considered party treasure and let Mowgli's character use the bracelet's for now. When he finds something better it would be easier to just put it back in the "party pot".
> 
> Instead of worrying if he bought them out or not. It would be like him holding part of the party money. And putting it to good use at the same time.
> 
> HM





View posted top of the page. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The group I played with - and the way I like to play - was far less particular about counting every copper piece.

'Good' items are 'good' items. If it get one now, I may express an interest in the next one that comes along but I'm not gonna press if someone esle wants it. So I guess my view regarding the bracers is this:

Manachan can use them. His use of them will benefit him, yes. But in terms of this game, benefitting him is really benefitting the party. He's less likely to be hit, putting less drain on other party resources such as healing spells, potions, etc. In other words, whether he uses them or they're sold off, their only function is to help the group. The only difference is the type of benefit to the group. Selling them gets the others more toys. Giving them to Manachan makes him more effective, thus helping the others.

Regarding the wand, Manachan's view is that it should be used however it will best serve the greater good of the city that currently employs him. I don't know what that is so I don't have a specific opinion about it. He would object to timing the sale so that it best benefits the party only if he thought that timing the sale would hamper the wands benefit to the city.

Trying to squeeze this in between clients, so I'm rushed and probably not making a lot of sense, but there's my two coppers worth as best I can put it together right now.


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> View posted top of the page.



That post doesn't address the issue of the wands of remove disease.

There are many different viewpoints and levels of interest in regards to treasure. I've met players and GMs who are content to hand wave away all but the broadest aspects of character wealth as well as those who insist on tracking every single copper piece and seized arrow (broken or not). Some are so blasé about splitting loot that they won't even bother writing down what they get while others will bicker over whose character deserves a ring of protection +1 more. Some players don't care about gems or magic items; all they want to hear is how much, in gold pieces, their share is in the final tally.

There are all kinds of players out there and, in a PBP in which most players aren't familiar with each other's preferences, I figure it's best to simply follow the 3.x treasure division guidelines from the Player's Handbook. No single approach will satisfy everyone, but going by the book seems to satisfy others more than any other single system I've seen in play. I'm not against the idea of coming up with a different system. But until one is agreed upon by all players, it's tricky do move forward.

I also tend to assume treasure tracking responsibilities in the groups in which I play because, in my experience, without adequate bookkeeping various resources are often forgotten about. No one is certain who's carrying what, what resources have been expended or what remains available. Such issues drive me nuts when I'm GMing as it tends to lower the effectiveness/survivability of the group in my experience.

Regarding the wands (we have two) of remove disease, Dj'hân is content to keep the one with fewer charges in case the party or its allies happen to fall ill. Keeping a second fully charged wand (which represents the most valuable object we've ever had) in the midst of a plague rather than selling it to those who are bound to use it for the greater good on the off chance that we might also need it seems rather selfish and excessive to me. Edmond clearly sees things differently. Neither opinion is clearly right or wrong. The party needs to reach some sort of consensus to act so we need for the rest of the party to take a stance on the issue and chime in. This is an important character defining issue guys; lives are on the line and the clock is ticking. You're adventurers; be bold and get off the fence.


----------



## Neurotic

I also tend to assume treasure tracking responsibilities in the groups in which I play 
[/QUOTE]

And thanks god for that. I tend to track my part in RG accurately, but splitting fairly is beyond me.



Ambrus said:


> Edmond clearly sees things differently. Neither opinion is clearly right or wrong.




I think it's not for sale simply for story reasons (a bit of metagaming I konw, but still) - it's too strange that WE get fully charged wand when priests and doctors walk around. I think something's fishy and either Kroft is somehow corrupted or she suspects temple or doctors are not on the level, therefore we got the wand. 

Selling it to someone who can afford it will cause a) potentialyl corrupted institution to get it or b) selfish nobleman to get it.


----------



## HolyMan

HolyMan said:


> Why not have all this treasure be concidered party treasure and let Mowgli's character use the bracelet's for now. When he finds something better it would be easier to just put it back in the "party pot".




Wow I quoted my self twice in one page I am so conceited LOL, 

All this treasure includes the wands, they are the main reason I thought of doing the division this way (and only for this "batch" of treasure) as they wil be used by the group as a whole. 

I hear you about treasure I handed it out and no one knows where it is (what it is) and who has it. I give out cure potions and when the group has players down to 3hp they are like. "Remember when we found the box with the two crystal vials?" 

I say "No that was eight months ago." LOL 

I like the way treasure has been divided so far and wish that to be the main stay, but think we should be starting a "party pot" for raise dead, higher restorations (or immediate ones if Brindom doesn't have it on hand), and stuff like that.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> All this treasure includes the wands, they are the main reason I thought of doing the division this way



Right, but that doesn't address what should be done with the wands; save it, sell it, etc.


----------



## Neurotic

In general, as levels rise there will be MORE items that have improportional value and occasionaly there will be a spike in particular character wealth. I don't think it's worth arguing about.

I could've have magic weapon or armor. I choose to crimp myself and most of you agreed by pouring the money into the house.

It's just not THAT important. Manachan can use the bracers, OK he'll get them and next time he will not get something else and maybe Dj'ahn will (seeing how most wands will only be his to use)

But yes, we need to agree on Remove Disease wand


Hereby I vote NO to selling it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan votes that we either keep the wand or give it to a physician or church of our choosing. To sell it at this point would be to try and profit from the misfortune of others.


----------



## Ambrus

I'd just like to point out that selling something for its regular price isn't undue profiteering; these wands do represent, at minimum, a costly investment of time and expensive resources after all. Hiking up the price above its usual cost to capitalize on the misfortune of others; now that  _would be_ profiteering. If there's a desire to be unusually charitable however then it'd be a simple matter to reduce the price below its normal sale value; 50% represents a non-profit sale margin. Even charities have to cover their expenses after all. 

That being said, if we do decide to keep both wands, what do _we_ do with them exactly? If we're of a mind to simply hand one or both wands over to a church or physician for free, then we might as well simply walk around, knock on the doors of the sick and use the wand(s) ourselves to cure the ill; that way we'd at least be certain that they'd being used judiciously for their intended purpose. Even physicians and churches are capable of corruption after all.

Dj'hân objects to the notion of simply holding onto both wands and not using them on the off chance we'll need to cure ourselves and our allies 50+ times. Sitting on a stockpile of curing magic during a plague seems excessively paranoid and unconscionable.


----------



## HolyMan

How do we know we aren't all affected right now. Maybe we should use the full wand on all of us now (just the group) and leave the 7 charged wand at the house to help whomever we might have infected. Taking it that someone there can use it, I'm not sure on this.

Dj'hân might want to wait to see what this newest adventure entails, before putting his small foot down. LOL 

As we can't cure everyone in the city and those of the church can not either. We keep the wand and stop this disease at the source. Then if the wand is still about to sell afterwards we can.

So that's another *NO *to selling it off as any money we gain can't compensate for what it can do for us during this outbreak.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Fair enough; so we keep both wands. Though, unless an NPC ally has been hiding some cleric levels or ranks in Use Magic Device, it'd seem the only characters who could use the wands would be Dj'hân and Brindom.


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> Even physicians and churches are capable of corruption after all.
> 
> Dj'hân objects to the notion of simply holding onto both wands and not using them on the off chance we'll need to cure ourselves and our allies 50+ times. Sitting on a stockpile of curing magic during a plague seems excessively paranoid and unconscionable.




As I said before, we cannot cure thousand plus of the sick. We use it where it's important and that doesn't mean using all charges on the street

We find the problem, eliminate it and then hope for the best.


That said, Varisians are on the east shore and we're now on the west, in old korvosa, true? I was hoping to ask Brienna where was she in days prior to her illness...


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Dr. Si, 

What is Brindom and the others seeing excatly when you say they "see movement", is it like a hand or some other human body part. Was it a quick "person ducking behind something" type movement. Or like a general move of the bodies like something is under there?

And to everyone else did we get the magical items divided up for now. And who has what, because as of right now Brindom doesn't have either wand listed.

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Brindom should have full one as he can operate it reliably. Dj'ahn gets the other one.

Bracers go to Manachan. the rest of us wait for next treasure parcel


----------



## HolyMan

Dr Simon said:


> Loot from Lavender's
> 
> On Vendra's person:
> 
> wand of charm person (38 charges)
> wand of remove disease (7 charges)
> 1 dose giant wasp poison
> masterwork dagger
> bracelets that act as bracers of armour +2
> assorted jewellery, most of it cheap costume jewellery but a few items worth 50 gp in total.
> 
> On Orris:
> masterwork sap
> 20 gp in assorted coin.
> 
> Also:
> cashbox containing 522gp in assorted coin (includes Edmond's 100gp).
> 
> There is no alchemy lab, since the "cure" is just river water with a few spices and perfumes added. All you need for that are some bottles and a funnel. You could probably scavenge a few gp worth of spices, though, if you wanted.




Bring this up as we might want to know the "cash" also. I think Brindom will take the masterwork dagger and giant wasp poison if there are no objections.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Question Dr Si,

oh that reminds me I could use a doctor right now. 

question - Are you going to be using anything from the APG??

HM


----------



## Neurotic

Division:
By Ambrus count we could distribute like this:

Manachan: * bracelets of armour +2 2,000 gp (no treasure for you anymore!) 
Party:     * wand of remove disease (7 charges) 
Brindom:     * Mw dagger 151 gp + 112gp
Dj'ahn:     * wand of charm person (38 charges) 285 gp - (22 gp - can we wave this away?)
Edmond: 263
Thorson: 263
Majenko: 131,5

(Assuming we sell everything else for cash)


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan said:


> question - Are you going to be using anything from the APG??
> 
> HM




I might. I've skimmed the playtest version but haven't really given it time for an in-depth read. I like the new options, though, generally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I should be able to get an action up for Manachan this evening . . . sorry for the delay!


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=Dr. Si] Was looking over vampire weakness and what does recoil from mirrorss and *strongly presented* holy symbols mean to you?

I just want to know if there is a game way to decide or if I should just RP it which you know I will.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

HolyMan:  Ordinarily there's probably no mechanical requirement (perhaps it counts as a move action, but there's not mention). However, I would think that Brindom would need to win a grapple check in order to do so in his current predicament.


----------



## Neurotic

HolyMan said:


> Was looking over vampire weakness and what does recoil from mirrorss and *strongly presented* holy symbols mean to you?
> 
> I just want to know if there is a game way to decide or if I should just RP it which you know I will.




Strongly presented holy symbol = Turn Undead/Channel Divinity.
Mirror = Daze spell?


----------



## HolyMan

OK looking up a few things I think restoration potions/scrolls aren't in Brindom's budget.

Potion = 2,400gp
Scroll = 1,700gp

So I'm glad the church is giving away that type of stuff, LOL. 

I think I will just buy some holy water and stakes which leads me to ask, is it ok to have two stakes "cost" the same as a torch i.e.

stakes(2) cost 1cp weigh 1lb (.5lb each)

I will post up back at the alley mouth either way after I post this.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Sorry, didn't notice this post. Sure, I'm not going to quibble over a few copper pinch!


----------



## HolyMan

??!!!!??

HM

_


----------



## Dr Simon

I _was_ waiting for anyone else to post actions, although I've got a horrible feeling its probably the vampire spawn's turn, and its me holding things up.


----------



## Neurotic

> horrible feeling its probably the vampire spawn's turn, and its me holding things up.




That how I understand it. Brindom alone was faster and Edmond's actions are protection of Brindom and AoO. No readied attacks since I could not know there will be one in range


----------



## HolyMan

Wonder what can be done to help with this game. Should we re-recuirt or just run with three and NPCs when needed?

I like the game but have lost a little focus on what is going on. I know there is a terrible disease about the city but what is the group doing excatly?

Also on Channel Energy: I know it does one or the other per RAW but I thought for this game we were having it do both at the same time. Has that changed? 

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> Also on Channel Energy: I know it does one or the other per RAW but I thought for this game we were having it do both at the same time. Has that changed?
> 
> HM
> 
> _




I just wasn't sure if it Dr. Simon had house ruled it - it actually makes more sense to me that it would do both simultaneously.


----------



## HolyMan

You would think right? Big blast of positive energy burst forth and if you are alive it feels great and if yorur not well not so good.

It would make those encounters with evil cleric necros and undead minions alot scarier . 

I have HR'ed it in my AoW's game to say it does Xd6 + 1/2 cleric lvl + WIS mod. points (hmmm I could roll that here and see what it looks like)

Let's say a cleric of 10th lvl with a WIS of 18

EDIT: LOL it rolled the same each time (strange) but see the difference those extra points would do for say a 10th lvl fighter nearly dead. Or the reverse what it would do to a group that ganged up on one evil cleric.

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll probably house rule it for my games - not the extra points but the simultaneous effect. With both Leaf and Abraxis being channelers it might be a big deal.

_(We now return you to your regularly scheduled Adventure Path . . .)_


----------



## Dr Simon

On channeling energy, I was under the impression that it did both effects at the same time, so that's what it's been doing in the game so far (and I'm pretty sure there's a feat that allows you to shape it so that you don't inadvertantly heal live enemies, which supports that idea).

On the game in general, what would help is for me to be less busy at work, which will happen after this week, but I was thinking of re-recruiting. Three players is a reasonable amount, but it would be better with four, or with some new blood. I don't like dragging old characters around as NPCs, but at least in a city-based adventure it's easy to retire them.

Oh, and as for what you're doing at the moment: Marshal Kroft has asked you to investigate rumours that corpses of plague victims are being stashed in Rackers Alley, thus constituting a further health risk. In the course of investigating you discovered a nest of vampire spawn hiding nearby, which you are now attempting to destroy.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm by no means an expert, but I thought it either did damage to undead or healed the living.

The feat, as I see it, is to prevent healing living enemies with channel since it's not selective without it. 
Example: 
You channel and destroy all undead around the priest, then you channel again to heal allies and heal enemy priest too.

It's strange we lost two at the same time  Valthosian was gone once with announcement, but Ambrus seemed keen on the game...and I wouldn't expect him to drop out without saying something.


----------



## Dr Simon

Could have been issues in Real Life, dunno, I've heard nothing from either. Still, it happens in PbP.

As for channel energy, from the PFSRD:

_Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric._

So you choose which type of creature you want to affect at the time of using the effect. What happens to either (harm or heal) depends on your alignment.


----------



## HolyMan

NP with going by the book and if you re-recuirt watch out there are perhaps 4-5 new posters about who all love them some Pathfinder 

HM

_


----------



## Ambrus

Hi guys. Sorry for not posting for some time. I assure you I'm not quite dead yet. Doc was right; a combination of prepping my new tabletop campaign, busting my ankle and arranging renovations to my house had forced enworld onto the back-burner of my mind for a bit. Seeing as how the game had been moving slowly I'd hoped that my absence wouldn't be detrimental.

It seems that you're still involved in the vampire spawn fight in the alley. How is it going? Is it almost finished? If so then I can simply wait to join in after it wraps up.

On a side note, although I admire how you run the game doc, I am left rather puzzled by the plot of this A.P. We've been playing for several years now and have moved from the first to the second module and I'm afraid that it's left me feeling like it's rather disjointed story-wise. Don't get me wrong, it's been fun, but I am wondering if there's something more to it than simply performing a series of apparently unrelated missions set for the PCs by the Kroft. I get that there's been an upheaval due to the late monarch's death and the Queen's controversial ascension to the throne and now there's a plague, but it seems like the PCs are only indirectly tied to any of it. First there was Lamm, then the unresolved mystery of All the World's Meats, then some messing around with the Spider King guy, and then an unsuccessful hunt for Rolph the necromancer, and then babysitting the silly portrait painting girl, then shutting down a snake oil saleswoman and now a back alley vampire hunt. Like I said, it's been fun and all, but is there any sort of big plot thread we're missing here? I'm just curious to know since I keep reading how awesome everyone thinks this AP is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm holding strong to the belief that there _is_ an overarching plot - I'm running Legacy of Fire now and am about to start running Serpent's Skull. In both of these I've seen that the story arcs are very long term. It plays out very well in face to face gaming, but requires a bit more patience for PbP - it's harder to keep up and remember everything because the RL timeframe becomes so stretched out.


----------



## Dr Simon

I think that this escapade with the vampire spawn is the last of the "unconnected" adventures - by the end of Seven Days to the Grave there is definitely a more over-arching plot to contend with, plus most, if not all, of the episodes of Edge of Anarchy come back in some form or another. It's definitely not an AP that shows its purpose in advance, rather one that lays a lot of groundwork for what is to follow.

So, get those spawn killed!


----------



## Neurotic

I think we're fairly focused. First, I like short separate things in PbP with clear short term goals. Second, I believe that the plague is overreaching plot, we just don't see the connection...first one was to connect us, others to set up the crisis and get to know NPCs and now we're getting somewhere.

I still think we should go to the girl, she is one of if not THE first victim and maybe there was something we're missing. Some kind of agent or something, altough, the city with marketplace is fairly vulnerable to quick spread of the sickness.


----------



## Dr Simon

I agree with Neurotic that short goals work best in PbP, and in that respect I think the first couple of adventures of the Crimson Throne path work well, even if they come across as unrelated missions for Marshal Kroft rather than short hops along one journey.

I will also just mention that I'm playing things pretty close to the published version, partly because one reason for running it was that I wanted a scenario that I didn't have to plan myself, to save time. Ironically, it actually requires _more_ work sometimes, but hey.


----------



## Ambrus

I guess what I find odd about the AP is the way it seems to dangle *so many* plot hooks while failing to follow through or resolve many of them. It seems more common for published adventures to present only one, two or maybe three related plot hooks which can then be followed to carry the adventure along. But so far this A.P. has dangled no less than ten plot hooks that seem only tangentially connected and at least half of which were inconclusive:

• Dismantling Gaedren Lamm's criminal organization
• Witnessing the suspicious ascension of Queen Ileosa to the Crimson Throne
• Investigating the inexplicably charitable goings on at All the World's Meats
• Wresting compromising diplomatic information from the disturbingly arachnophilic vice-kingpin Devargo Barvassi
• Hunting, though failing to find, the mysteriously absent necromancer Rolph
• Repeatedly rescuing the absurdly accused assassination-plot patsy Trina Sabor
• Assisting the exploits of the dashing vigilante Blackjack
• Curing an ill Varisian girl of a dangerously tenacious disease
• Halting the fraudulent activities going on at Lavender's Luxuriant Liniment.
• Fighting vampires while investigating unlawful body dumping.

Anyone care to offer conjecture as to the underlying plot tying these various elements together?

Now I'm not saying that the A.P. is bad, just that it's unusual in its design. If I was looking to run it I'd feel obliged to give my players two caveats; don't expect a linear plot for the first year or so and don't make a PC adverse to performing mercenary work for a big city's law enforcement leadership.


----------



## HolyMan

I think the thing with Lamm was to give the players something in common and when they overcome it together a bond to acting in the future as a group. (Sorry I missed it.)

I would think that each little string is needed to see the whole picture on the weave, but some of it may just be ways of intoducing characters to help us along if we get stuck somewhere. Or a way of rescuing us should the fit hit the shan. 

HM

_


----------



## Dr Simon

Well, I know, but I guess I don't get any points for that? 

Without giving too much away, I will offer these points:

Lamm serves mainly as shared background for the PCs, plus his possession of the Queen's brooch leads into the next part of the adventure, plus it serves to introduce Zellara and the Harrow deck.

In the Dead Warrens, you were searching for the parts of the dead Shoanti, not hunting Rolth. So the goal was achieved, even if elements were left unresolved...

As for the last three, they are linked by the plague - Brienna is a sort of harbinger of what comes next, in shutting down Lavenders the PCs have prevented deaths from people using a fake cure and as for this part, well the initial aim was to stop dumping of bodies in Racker's Alley (to stop further spread of the disease). Make of the presence of vampire spawn what you will.

With Edge of Anarchy particularly, some sections are designed to introduce important NPCs, some locations of Korvosa, some aspects of Korvosan life (often all three). Maybe one or two are only tangentially linked to the main plot, and there is scope for players to have a fair bit of free rein in what leads they follow - I guess this probabl;y works better in tabletop where it isn't so long between each section.

As the AP progresses, though, sub-plots and red herrings are trimmed away leaving a clearly defined objective for at least the last three installments, if not sooner.


----------



## HolyMan

So of course it was fun RPing this morning with everyone and then I get the bad news this afternoon (see status and this thread http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html for bad news).

So I will need Brindom to be NPCed the  majority of this month. But I think since we have been playing for over a year you should know him pretty well Dr. Si 

I promise to be back asap and hope for a little RP tomorrow morning too, before I have to pack up and leave my stuff behind.

Here's Hoping.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Castle Korvosa feels empty, almost half the guard are dead or incapacitated by blood veil. "They are saying that the dead will soon outnumber the living,"



Am I reading this right? Is the city approaching a 50% loss of population? How many days has it been since the first signs of illness? I thought it had been only a few days. 



Neurotic said:


> OOC: If Edmond knows about ratman in the sewers he goes to talk to the pack, not track this particular band.



I'm puzzled why you think Edmond might be on speaking terms with ratmen.


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Am I reading this right? Is the city approaching a 50% loss of population? How many days has it been since the first signs of illness? I thought it had been only a few days.




Rumour is probably exaggerating the scale of things, and Kroft's stress and exhaustion may have inclined her to listen to dark hear-say that she'd normally ignore.

I'll have to check on the timescale, but I think it's been at least a couple of weeks since the disease first showed up with Brienna.


----------



## Ambrus

Well, the party have been out in streets in the thick of it. So... what's a more accurate estimate of the city's losses so far?


----------



## Neurotic

Ambrus said:


> Am I reading this right? Is the city approaching a 50% loss of population? How many days has it been since the first signs of illness? I thought it had been only a few days.
> 
> I'm puzzled why you think Edmond might be on speaking terms with ratmen.




Part of his history is essnetially growing in the sewers (and I mean IN the sewers) - besides, high streetwise can get you a talk regardless


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Well, the party have been out in streets in the thick of it. So... what's a more accurate estimate of the city's losses so far?




Would probably be about 10%.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Would probably be about 10%.



Having reread the thread, it seems that it's been about five or six days since the party cured Brienna and, according to her mother, the girl had started showing symptoms about five days before that; so maybe 10-11 days in all.

Still, for a span of only a week and a half, a 10% death rate is phenomenally virulent. If compared to the Black Death of the 14th century (which left a 30% to 60% reduction in population in major European cities _after 2-4 years_) Blood Veil seems positively apocalyptic. At this rate the city's infrastructure will collapse in a matter of weeks and the city would be largely uninhabitable in a matter of months. Between now and then chaos will reign as desperation sinks in. Even if the deaths drop off sharply soon the city will suffer a serious labor shortage that it may not be able to fully recover from for a generation or more. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the scenario; just trying to get a perspective on the situation.


----------



## Neurotic

Think of the opportunities. We'll establish the rule of the iron fist and children's innocence and stomp down hard on any future Spider Kings that try to take advantage of the situation 

But yes, any disease that can resist magical healing in fantasy worlds is by definition apocalyptic


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> Still, for a span of only a week and a half, a 10% death rate is phenomenally virulent. If compared to the Black Death of the 14th century (which left a 30% to 60% reduction in population in major European cities _after 2-4 years_) Blood Veil seems positively apocalyptic. At this rate the city's infrastructure will collapse in a matter of weeks and the city would be largely uninhabitable in a matter of months. Between now and then chaos will reign as desperation sinks in. Even if the deaths drop off sharply soon the city will suffer a serious labor shortage that it may not be able to fully recover from for a generation or more. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the scenario; just trying to get a perspective on the situation.




All I'm going to say is... yes, that would happen, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ambrus

Just wondering if there's something holding up the game.


----------



## HolyMan

Hopefully not me. 

HM


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: I don't think so, we're waiting to see what the sound is all about. [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]: Maybe this is needed:

Edmond steps behind Brindom, guarding young priest with his long weapon.

OOC: Ready action, attack what comes into reach (adjacent to Brindom)


----------



## Dr Simon

Well, I was waiting to see if anyone readied any actions, but I'm also snowed under with work at the mo', so expect a short delay.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't see either of my stabilize rolls. Can you help me DOC? I'm dying here. 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Sorry, forgot! You can roll them if you prefer...


----------



## Dr Simon

So, my reckoning is that you each get 2140 XP for dealing with Girrigz and co. (includes Majenko). My other reckoning is that some or all of you will probably level up as a result.

Don't forget (I had ) that your Harrow Points for this adventure cover Constitution effects - see first post of this thread - in case anyone finds themselves in Brindom's position again (which you might; Edge of Anarchy was quite tame by Paizo standards. The gloves are coming off...)

Edit: I should also say, if anyone does level up, that I've now got access to most 3.5 books so pretty much anything goes; also Pathfinder APG is okay if you want to dip into that.


----------



## HolyMan

gloves coming off..?!

I had a 22 AC and got hit twice and a 24 AC and hit once I can't see it tougher than that for Brindom.

But Huzzah!!  LvL 5 and third lvl spells perhaps this will help.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Well I was going over Brindom and have found a weirdness in his HP. I accounted for the +13 (con stat) that we used from the beta testing but what I am wondering is.

Toughness use to be (and I think it was when we started) +3 HP at first lvl and +1 HP per HD.

I remember wondering if that was +4 at first lvl. Which I think and have in my records that we said no to that.

If we keep it that way Brindom has 48 HP at 4th lvl but if we change it it drops his HP to 46 (extra HP at 2nd and 3rd lvl). Really no big deal to me just want to be able to keep better track and would be easier to play with Toughness as written now than have to remember every lvl up.

HP Tracking:

13 = Con stat
8 = Max hp lvl 1
2 = lvl 2 hp rolled
8 = lvl 3 hp rolled
5 = lvl 4 hp rolled
+4 = +1 con modifier/LvL
+2 = Favored Class bonus
+3 = Toughness
+1 = Toughness bonus at 4th lvl

Current HP (should be): 46 - 48 if Toughness give +1 HP per lvl after 1st

Wondering what to do.

*EDIT:* Drat AC is wrong now to as they changed Breastplate from +5 to +6. Should we just make changes to characters with the newest rules? For me that would be HP down AC up. Even I guess.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

As I tend to refer to the online versions of the PF SRD, I think it would make sense to have everything in line with the final versions, which probably means a few tweaks since we started back during the beta testing. We can assume that the change happens at 5th level (as I'm using Fast advancement, that's 10000 XP needed, BTW).


----------



## HolyMan

And Brindom has 11,300 

Will lvl up asap.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Doc, can you please remind me where Majenko is at level-wise? What level is he considered to be 'au naturel' and how much xp does he need to level?


----------



## HolyMan

Well LvL 5 was way to easy.

- Rolled a 6 for HP (used Enworld roller on RG spot)
- Channel Energy went from 2d6 to 3d6
- Gained 1 3rd lvl spell and 1 3rd lvl domain spell
- Gained 3 Skill Ranks, = add 2 to Heal and 1 to Know(Dungeonerring)
- New Feat = Selective Channeling

And that's it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok I changed my character sheet format to the one I like nowadays and I have only one question.

I can't remember how Brindom came to get Martial Weapon Prof. (short sword)??

It ties in with his background about being partly raised by the guard. He was in training even though he was to young to join. But not sure how it relates mechanically.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Humans in PF get proficiency in one martial weapon of their choice. Probably that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr. Simon, can Manachan sell his Bracers of Armor +2?

2000 GP would be ½ book value.


----------



## Neurotic

Wouldn't you rather give them to Edmond or Brindom?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Edmond or Brindom are welcome to them, but I can't give them away. I 'paid' 2000 gp in party treasure shares for them.


----------



## HolyMan

Brindom needs more armor not less. 

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Doc, might Dj'hân identify Girrigz's chainmail armour, his silver rapier, the four potion bottles and metal flask with the Harrow's help? Is the silver dagger masterwork and is there anything of value in the wererat warrens? And I think you missed my question about Majenko's level...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HP (Level 5) (1d6=1)

I'd also like to upgrade Manachan's _Bata_ (Nunchaku) to Masterwork, please.


----------



## Neurotic

Would these be acceptable?
Feat
Fascinating illumination grants 
hypnotic pattern as additional benefit to casting the spell

There are plenty of interesting feat in pathfinder, this jumped something from one file I had from before about duskblades. And besides, it would need to be retrained at around 7th level when it would essentially be able to affect 1 opponent only with low save


----------



## Dr Simon

Some quick notes:

Buying and selling all looks fine to me, go ahead. 

Ambrus: Not forgotten Majenko, but will check back to previous notes, bit busy at the moment. Ditto identification of magic items.

Neurotic: Feat looks okay to me.


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli said:


> Edmond or Brindom are welcome to them, but I can't give them away. I 'paid' 2000 gp in party treasure shares for them.




Sure you can. We'll just load you on the next looting.


----------



## Ambrus

Thanks Doc,

I've updated Dj'hân; all I have left are his hit points (mind rolling 1d8 for me Doc?) and picking a feat (which I've yet to consider).

It seems that Dj'hân's hit points are out of whack; I'll have to backtrack through earlier posts to figure out what happened and how many he should have. Odd that...

So, for Majenko's xp is it assumed that he's shared equally in every xp reward since he joined us back at the Spider King's boat?


----------



## Neurotic

As I remember, he had 5 racial HD and received half XP and gold (as cohort). But it was some time ago so I couldbe mistaken.

You joked about Dj'ahn being his cohort instead the other way around due to this natural level.


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes, as I said I need to check the details re: Majenko, but I think that's right. I think pseudodragons end up with an ECL of 5 in d20, but PF doesn't do it the same, and I can't remember what I decided on.

Hit point roll 1d8 = 3

HP should consist of:

Con score
Con bonus for each level
Max HP for 1st level hit die
Whatever rolls for next 3 (now 4) hit dice.
Possibly bonus HP each level for favoured class, which applies to neither Dj'hân nor Edmond as they have non-core classes.
Possible Toughness feat, which under PF effectively gives +1 hp per level (you just get the first 3 up front).


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> HP should consist of...



I'm aware of how to calculate hit points. I've no idea how my listed total got FUBAR. I've backtracked through earlier OOC posts and thankfully found the previous rolls you did for Dj'hân:

7,4,6 and now 3.



Dr Simon said:


> Possibly bonus HP each level for favoured class, which applies to neither Dj'hân nor Edmond as they have non-core classes.



There's nothing in Pathfinder limiting one's chosen favored class to base or core classes; only prestige classes are excluded. Dh'jân's favored class is _Dragonfire Adept_ and I've been putting his bonus into extra skill points all along.

Edit: Chose my feat; Ability Focus.


----------



## Ambrus

We've got some loot that we've accumulated of late which will need to be split:

• Brass spider-shaped ring of jumping
• Bone pan pipes of haunting
• Girrigz's chainmail armour
• Girrigz's silver rapier
• four potion bottles
• metal flask


300 gp
15 sp
a "well-made" silver dagger (is this masterwork?)

Doc, might Dj'hân be able to identify the wererat's magical stuff? Also, can we get a list of what else is found in the warrens once our characters thoroughly search the wererats' bodies and nests please?


----------



## Dr Simon

My mistake, I got confused with one of my other games, re: favoured class.

From Girrigz's lair:

3 smokesticks
a tanglefoot bag
20 tindertwigs
bent copper trumpet bearing city coat of arms, 120 gp
a set of masterwork carpenter's (artisan) tools
7 shortswords from wererats
+1 silver rapier
+1 chain shirt
masterwork silver dagger
eversmoking bottle
4 potions of cure serious wounds

Crated up:
22 daggers
12 shortswords
3 light crossbows
60 bolts
4 chain shirts
12 flasks of alchemist's fire
a masterwork longsword
suit of masterwork chainmail

Will address other questions later if I get time (probably Friday)


----------



## Ambrus

For those who took Dj'hân's proffered silver weapons, please remember to mark down what remains of them on your character sheets since Dj'hân won't be taking them back if offered, giggling light-heartidly at the very notion. _"What am I going to do with grown-up arrows and knives?"_ 

They included:
5 med. alchemical silver longbow arrows (0.75 lb.)
5 med. alchemical silver heavy crossbow bolts (0.5 lb.)
2 med. alchemical silver daggers (2 lb.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Ok, I've finally dredged the archives and found out what I decided for Majenko and experience. I'm going with the 3.5 version of level adjustment as PF is a bit unclear on the matter, plus it works out easier to adjudicate.

Majenko currently has 11300XP, which buys off his 2HD and +3 LA, so the next level he can take in a character class. I originally gave him 3000XP when he joined the group, and he's has an equal share of XP in everything after Eel's End (which Neurotic has helpfully included in his Rogue's Gallery). It would be useful to add Majenko to the RG as well.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> I'm going with the 3.5 version of level adjustment as PF is a bit unclear on the matter, plus it works out easier to adjudicate.



I don't know why Paizo got rid of the ECL system without at least replacing it with something comparable. It'd seem to leave a big gaping hole when assigning monsters class levels or when building monster PCs. I never had a problem with the way it worked in 3.5



Dr Simon said:


> Majenko currently has 11300XP, which buys off his 2HD and +3 LA, so the next level he can take in a character class.



So, he's still missing 3,700 xp to gain his first class level, correct?



Dr Simon said:


> It would be useful to add Majenko to the RG as well.



I can do that, though I figured there wasn't much point to it yet; not until he differs from a stock pseudodragon in some way.


----------



## Ambrus

So, there are three posts above which details our most recent loot acquisitions. Anyone care to call dibs on anything or shall I just go ahead and sell everything at 50% and divvy up the proceeds?


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> So, he's still missing 3,700 xp to gain his first class level, correct?




Yes, that would be right, the 15000XP needed to reach Character Level 6 with the fast progression.


----------



## Dr Simon

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], I notice that you need to level Edmond up to level 5 in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, I know. I'll get to it soon. Spell taken is dimension hop, feat either one I mentioned earlier or one that allows power attack without penalty on first attack, probably former.

Soon, I promise, within couple of days


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> I'm aware of how to calculate hit points.




Now I'm updating my notes to the level change, I think I see where the confusion lay - house rules were that you get exrta hit points equal to your Con score at first level.

Thus level one hit points are Constitution, plus Constitution bonus, plus maximum class hit die. It doesn't look like you included the 17 hit points from Con into the calculation.


----------



## Ambrus

Ah. Apparently I don't know how to calculate hit points. My mistake.


----------



## Dr Simon

Well, you _do_ know how to calculate hit points but for some reason are unable to remember a houserule that came up once, 2 1/2 years ago 

Neurotic: _Dimension hop_ is from which supplement?


----------



## Ambrus

So, oddly perhaps, the 16 inch tall child has the most hit points of anyone in the party. 

On a related note, am I do construe that the apparent lack of interest in our recently acquired loot means that Dj'hân and Majenko should simply keep it all for themselves? The dragon likes that idea...


----------



## Neurotic

It's in PHB2 page 110 introduces specifically as duskblade spell, but listed as sorc/wiz AND duskblade.


----------



## Dr Simon

Neurotic: thanks, looks fine to me, I'm just not fully conversant in where the various non-SRD stuff is.

Ambrus: maybe he's made of some really, really dense material? 

I'm surprised nobody is interested in the +1 chain shirt, at least.


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon said:


> I'm surprised nobody is interested in the +1 chain shirt, at least.




What?! Where?

Is chain heavy armor or medium in PF? If it's medium, I'm taking it! If not, shrug, Brindom may take it, priests are not limited in armors 

Now, that said, I simply missed it in the list somehow, [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], would you like to take it? You seem to like leading in melee


I would keep:
-  eversmoking bottle as group possession, 
- all alchemical toys (you never know when you might need some)
- all healing potions (1 per person)
- silver dagger

I would not sell, but return as 'good citizen' to marshal Kroft:
- horn with coat of arms (could be 'sold' as reward for returning city property?)


- masterwork artisan tools I would keep as personal reward for most hardworking artisan on the house (it can go as Edmond share of treasure as I understand not all would like to participate in my pet project 
- masterwork silver dagger should go to either Brindom or Manachan ([MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION])


----------



## HolyMan

Chain shirt is light and if it is +1 will have only a -1ACP (very useful underwater). I was wondering if we are going under water if we should get some mage armor and shield of faith potions. 

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Ambrus: maybe he's made of some really, really dense material?



Well, Dj'hân is surprisingly sturdy, can fly, has heat vision and freezing breath... _obviously_ he's Kryptonian.


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> Chain shirt is light



It's chainmail armor, not a chain shirt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The healing potions look good, but would work best as 'party use'. Manachan has no interest in the shirt (of course).

I've honestly been a little hesitant to speak up, as when Manachan took the Bracers of Armor it became quite a big 'accounting' deal (which is also the reason I've not been really willing to just hand them over to another party member with the vague idea of a 'bigger share of the loot' that comes up next).

That said, I suppose I could see him making some use of the Ring of Jumping.


----------



## HolyMan

Dr.Si said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody is interested in the +1 chain shirt, at least.




Hence my confusion.

+1 chainmail is good armor for Edmond it is Medium and will give him +7 armor (+2 max dex) and a -4 ACP.

I only put Brindom in the front because I thought my normal AC plus Total Defense would help me out. Seems that was not the case. Also underground like that it seemed I'd take alot of AoO's trying to use the bow. But  I need to go back to the bow I guess and use spiritual weapon for extra dmg.

For Brindom's part of the loot I would like:

The leader's rapier - as a reminder he is not a warrior and almost died by it.
silver dagger
silver arrows
potion

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ambrus said:


> It's chainmail armor, not a chain shirt.




In Doc's list, it's a +1 Chain Shirt . . .


----------



## Ambrus

Mowgli said:


> In Doc's list, it's a +1 Chain Shirt . . .



Ah. There are two suits; one a chain shirt +1 and the other masterwork chain mail. So the two have identical AC bonuses; though one is light and the other is medium armor.


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes, Girrigz was wearing the +1 chain _shirt_ (light), and there was a suit of masterwork chain_mail_ (medium) in his stash of "revolution supplies".

Actually, Brindom's AC was fine, what did for him was _Edmond_ getting hit. Girrigz did have a fairly good attack bonus, though.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], Edmond is updated.

Skills: Linguistics, Arcana, Locak knowledge, Sense Motive and Spellcraft

Feat: Illuminating Fascination

Chain shirt +1

Will take bracer of Manachan if [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] is ready to wait a bit for payment (I have around 1000 now, more or less depending on quest reward and item selling


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Will take bracer of Manachan if [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] is ready to wait a bit for payment (I have around 1000 now, more or less depending on quest reward and item selling




Manachan will happily wait for payment. He'd even take the 1000 GP, and donate the other 1000 to Edmond's pet project . You should note, however, that the Bracers provide an Armor Bonus to AC, so they won't stack with the Chain Shirt.


----------



## Neurotic

Isn't that deflection bonus?! Sorry then, no go. But maybe you could come to agreement with HolyMan?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

NP, Neurotic! [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], if you want it let me know. I'm not in a hurry for cash, so if you can't pay now that's fine (no interest on the loan )


----------



## HolyMan

I owe someone money? When did this happen? I am behind (have spell list on paper) and need to post up but am confused about how fast things advanced.

Did we do a group split of everything? And did we have time to shop for a few things before going to the current location? And is the Gazebo dead? 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

You don't owe Manachan money, at least. I was offering you the Bracers of Armor (+2) for 2000 GP.


----------



## Ambrus

HolyMan said:


> Did we do a group split of everything?



That's what we're currently doing. I'll try and crunch the numbers this week for the final split.


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Yes, Girrigz was wearing the +1 chain _shirt_ (light), and there was a suit of masterwork chain_mail_ (medium) in his stash of "revolution supplies".



Ah, now I see where I got mixed up; in the in-game thread Girrigz' armour is described as magical "chainmail armour" while in the loot list the only magical armour is a chain shirt. I'll assume the latter is correct.


----------



## HolyMan

Helping with number crunching while I have a minute...

*From Girrigz's lair:*

3 smokesticks - 60gp
a tanglefoot bag - 50gp
20 tindertwigs - 20gp
bent copper trumpet bearing city coat of arms, 120 gp
a set of masterwork carpenter's (artisan) tools - 55gp
7 shortswords from wererats - 70gp
+1 silver rapier - 2,410gp
+1 chain shirt - 1,250gp
masterwork silver dagger - 322gp
eversmoking bottle - 5,400gp
4 potions of cure serious wounds - 3,000gp (750gp each)

*Crated up:*

22 daggers - 44gp
12 shortswords - 120gp
3 light crossbows - 105gp
60 bolts - 6gp
4 chain shirts - 400gp
12 flasks of alchemist's fire - 240gp
a masterwork longsword -315gp
suit of masterwork chainmail - 300gp

Total value - 14,287gp
Share per person - 3571.75gp

Now that is divided by 4 not sure what to do about the dragon is he part of Ambrus's character like a companion or familiar? 

HM


----------



## Ambrus

Heh. Ninja'd! I'd just finished looking up the value of the various items. At least our numbers match up in that respect, though the share per person is a bit off since it neglects the money we found as well as the 50% sale value of some of the stuff.


----------



## HolyMan

Right but here's my dilema what if we don't sell it? If Brindom keeps the rapier is he charged 2,410gp out of his share or 1,205gp (which is what the group would get for it).

I think looking back at the bracers that's what we did. Worth 2,000gp sold so that was what was "charged" for them. Either way Brindom can afford the rapier and that's all I want for him.

HM


----------



## Ambrus

The official method (originally outlined in the 3.X Player's Handbook IIRC) is to calculate each item's value according to its_ sale_ value rather than its _purchase_ value; that being 50% of purchase cost. That way players who chose to keep found items gets some added value for their picks even if the stuff they get isn't exactly what they might otherwise buy themselves. Essentially it encourages PCs to keep found items rather than selling them. If two or more PCs are interested in an item then they bid against each other until a top bidder is determined; increasing that item's calculated value proportionally.

Of course, cash, gems and art objects are calculated at their full value since that's how much they can be traded for. Any items deemed to be "party" items (such as, perhaps, most healing magic) aren't counted in the division of spoils at all.

It might seem more complicated than necessary to some people (who are used to a fast and loose division convention) but it helps to avoid arguments, embitterment and other problems in many groups. I personally don't see any reason to reinvent the wheel and so I just continue using it myself.

Edit: Concerning silver daggers, there are three: two normal ones which Dj'hân gave to Manachan and Brindom and another masterwork one. Who wants the masterwork one?


----------



## Ambrus

Alright, here's my breakdown of the loot splitting:

Party
• Eversmoking metal flask

Brindom
• Girrigz's +1 silver rapier
• Potion of cure serious wounds
  5 silver longbow arrows (from Dj’hân)
  silver dagger  (from Dj’hân)
  470 gold sails
  5 silver shields
  5 copper pinch

Dj’hân
• Potion of cure serious wounds
  3 smokesticks
  Tanglefoot bag
  12 flasks of alchemist's fire
  20 tindertwigs
  1,490 gold sails
  5 silver shields
  5 copper pinch

Edmond
• Girrigz's +1 chain shirt
• Potion of cure serious wounds
  Mw carpentry tools
  1,023 gold sails
  5 copper pinch

Majenko
  837 gold sails
  7 silver shields
  7 copper pinch

Manachan
• Brass spider-shaped ring of jumping
• Potion of cure serious wounds
  Mw silver dagger
  silver dagger (from Dj’hân)
  5 silver heavy crossbow bolts (from Dj’hân)
  264 gold sails
  5 silver shields
  5 copper pinch

Since no one spoke to contradict Neurotic's proposals, I assigned the eversmoking flask as belonging to the "party" and assigned the masterwork silver dagger to Manachan since Brindom already has a +1 silver weapon. It'd have to be decided who's carrying the eversmoking flask. If no one speaks up to claim it, I'll simply add it to Dj'hân's liripoop. Questions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Looks good to me, Ambrus. Thanks for doing that!

Does anyone wish to buy the Bracers of Armor +2? I'd rather sell them to a party member than to a merchant if anyone will use them.


----------



## Ambrus

Mowgli said:


> Does anyone wish to buy the Bracers of Armor +2? I'd rather sell them to a party member than to a merchant if anyone will use them.



Dj'hân and Majenko are willing to go halfsies on them, each fronting 1,000 gold sails for the pair. Majenko will be the one to wear them however, he being the one of the pair who most often goes toe to toe with bad guys.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Done, then! Hope they help.


----------



## Neurotic

What about that city marked horn?


----------



## Ambrus

Neurotic said:


> What about that city marked horn?



I assumed we could return it to the appropriate city department for a reward commensurate to its worth. Doc can correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## HolyMan

Loot looks good to me. 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Ambrus said:


> I assumed we could return it to the appropriate city department for a reward commensurate to its worth. Doc can correct me if I'm mistaken.




No, that sounds good to me.

HM mentioned shopping in the IC thread. Since Carowyn Manor is on the other end of the city from Edmond's house it would be possible to do some trading en route; failing that you've then got another day whilst Jeremiah is preparing the scrolls.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], could you please update IC thread with effects from Brindom's turning so I can charge Edmond inside. Thanks


----------



## Ambrus

Dr Simon said:


> Since Carowyn Manor is on the other end of the city from Edmond's house it would be possible to do some trading en route; failing that you've then got another day whilst Jeremiah is preparing the scrolls.



Didn't we have a few days for buying and selling following our return from the sewers? I figured we could have bought whatever we wanted during that time.


----------



## Dr Simon

My interpretation of the timeline is this:

Day 1 - Fight with the vampire spawn. Meet Deyanira upon return to house, then set off to rescue Mamusia Lela. All probably accomplished by mid-afternoon.

Day 2 - Set off for Carowyn Manor at some point in the day.

Day 4 - Jeremiah will have finished the water breathing scrolls.

You can wait a day or two between 1 and 2 if you like; I would imagine that the end of Day 1 and the beginning of Day 2 is enough time to buy and sell at least some gear and Ruan has already been missing a few days, one more might not hurt.


----------



## Ambrus

Wow. I hadn't realized the time constraints were so tight. In light of that, it seems unlikely that we've even had time to sell all the weapons, armour and magic items that we'd collected.


----------



## Neurotic

I concur, no selling. And I don't see either Brindom, Manachan or Edmond taking the time for it when someone is in danger.

But that day 3 that is not mentioned will be the day spent with the urchins (for Edmond)  - we cannot have them running free without at least some education/proper upbringing


----------



## HolyMan

I think there was no Day 3 listed because it is pending character survival. 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Day 3 is (yes, pending character survival!) what we could call, if this were a guided tour "Free time in Korvosa".

Barring any other emergencies cropping up, or course.

I have compressed the time frame of these past few scenarios a bit to bind them together a bit more.


----------



## HolyMan

Kicks [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] under the table. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Saw the bump-

Are we still waiting on Edmond's actions to be decided?

HM


----------



## Neurotic

What?! No! I'm sure Edmond did his round, that was just a detail to see where exactly was that crazy woman.


----------



## Dr Simon

As there's been a bit of a gap I'll post a recap, plus you'll need details of the upper floor. May not have time today, but will get to it tomorrow at latest.


----------



## HolyMan

See I knew Edmond didn't post an action (which really should be - kill zombie, LOL). The last post of the previous page had Mowgli's actions for Manachan and then nothing.

Am I correct in assuming that the Jester woman backed out of line of sight for spells? Just need to be able to see a little of her to give my spiritual weapon a target.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

From everyone's current position, the Jester Woman is out of sight. It's a little difficult to adjudicate line of sight, but I think that a character on the far side of the lower room would be able to see the width of the balcony on the opposite side.


----------



## HolyMan

So Brindom will need to move. Easy but I don't think he will until he knows Edmond is safe. 

Darn the being one of the good guys. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Whose up this round Dr. Si? 

Don't think it is Brindom - but since I need to leave for work if it is...

 make note Brindom will wait to see if Edmond can finish the zombie then head up the steps to use channel energy (harm undead). If Edmond doesn't take it down he will draw short sword and attack.

Off to work don't have to much fun without me.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

I think it's Manachan up next, then I'll resolve Djhan's action.


----------



## HolyMan

I know [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] is having RL issues and it is stealing his time maybe the mention will help. 

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

I think Manachan's next action is fairly obvious, so I'll do it for him if we've not heard from Mowgli soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be leaving for the Internet Dead Zone later today or early tomorrow, and won't be able to post until Monday AM.


----------



## Dr Simon

NP Mowgli.

BTW, everyone gets 2250 XP for clearing out Carowyn Manor of the undead threat.


----------



## HolyMan

close to lvl 6 awesome.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

So not much I can think to buy except maybe some masterwork light armor as not to go swimming in a breatplate. Anyone have any other ideals about what we might need?

HM


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=Needed things]
PRotection from lightning and lightning bolt scrolls. Protection or invisibility to animals so we don't get eaten by those crabs or crocodiles. Sea elf/sahuagin/whatever guide. Freedom of movement. Impaling weapons, so we don't suffer in combat if we cannot move. Some oil so we get slippery underwater, just in case something grabs you. Sunrods.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

All of those would be available at the standard list price, except for any kind of underwater species, of which there are none. Since the plague, there are no goods coming in and the Acadamae has shut its doors but none of those items would be getting scarce yet.

I'll post an update in the IC soon, since no-one seems to have anything to add there.


----------



## HolyMan

I need to do spells up but before I do. We are heading to the shipwreck this time correct? 

Also need to know if I may take any Ultimate Magic spells? Thinking of trying...

Remove Sickness
Surmount Affliction
Badger's Ferocity

One from each level that look to fit and might come in handy.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

Shipwreck, yes, so prep for underwater activity.

Characters are assumed to be fully healed, with all spells and powers back to full.

HM, those spells look perfectly reasonable to me, go ahead.


----------



## HolyMan

Everyone ready to start back up? I think Dr Si. said he was going to be out till the end of the month. 

That's around the corner so wanted to know if everyone is still about?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Still here!


----------



## Neurotic

Just got back from vacation


----------



## HolyMan

Hope you had a good time. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ambrus hasn't been on site since Aug 3rd and hasn't posted since July 13th.

I know some newbies about looking for games maybe we should see about adding at least one new player.

HM


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm back!

If we have lost Ambrus, I'm open to recruiting a replacement player.


----------



## HolyMan

I posted in a thread where a bunch of people were interested in getting into a new PF game.

I think we could use a skill monkey and maybe a secondary range fighter, Brindom is not it LOL.

HM


----------



## Axel

*pounces with glee!!*

I am finding the pace of the PbP games I am playing too slow...and missing my fortnightly Friday games due to 2 month DM holiday.  

Any chance of dropping into a free slot, if there's one lying around?


----------



## Dr Simon

Yeah, always room for one more. I'm open to all kinds of character types - we've had some wierd race and class combos in this game alongside some of the more usual types, so if you wanted to try an APG class, or any other 3.5 class/race adapted to PF, go for it.

As it stands, the party is mostly composed of characters who are kind of mid-way between spellcaster and fighter - a duskblade, a cleric, a sorcerer/monk and, if we still have Ambrus, a dragonbreath adept. It's worked so far...


----------



## Blood and Honor

A little HolyMan told me you guys could use some more players. I'm in if you have room.

Also I'm interested in either type, skill monkey or ranged. I'll tke whateve Axel does not if I have a spot that is.


----------



## Insight

If you still need players, I could be interested.

Rogues are pretty nice as skill monkeys.  Monks, too.  I'll have to see what strikes my fancy.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'm sure there's room. We have at times had six-seven characters.

For character creation info, see the OOC thread. Characters should be 5th level, or ECL 5 (although PF doesn't do ECL now, does it?).

For RP purposes, your characters ought to be acquaintances of one (or more) of the existing characters so we can bring you in more easily.


----------



## Shayuri

Hmm, looks like you got what you need.

Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## Blood and Honor

Awesome, I'm thinking Tengu Rogue 3/Fighter 2. I'll have him ready to go in the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## Insight

I've got a human monk in the works.

Kinda boring.  I'm going with a drunken brute barbarian (advanced players guide).


----------



## Axel

One rogue, for review and comments.  If the errr....tone...of the character is off please don't be shy about pointing it out.  I've also shamelessly ripped off HM's PF character sheet.  No idea where the IC or RG threads are for this game.

Without further ado...

[sblock=Mhairi]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:  Half-elf
Class:  Rogue
Level: 5
Experience: ??
Alignment:  True Neutral
Languages: Common, Elven, Halfing
Deity:  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:  10  (+0)
DEX:  18 (+4)
CON:  10  (+0)
INT:  13  (+1)
WIS:  10  (+0)
CHA:  16  (+3)

+1 stat bonus @ level 4:  Charisma
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: ?? = 10 (Con) + 8 (level 1) + 4d8
AC: 18 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) 
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor)  
INIT: +6 = +4 (DEX) +2 (trait)
BAB: +3 = +3 (Rogue 5)
CMB: +3 = +0 (STR) +3 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +8 = +4 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Special:  +2 save vs enchantment spells and effects, Trap sense +1
Speed: 35' 
Damage Reduction:  none
Spell Resistance:  none
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee:
Rapier: +8 (+6)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) + 1(MWK) (-2 (TWF)) / DMG = 1d6
(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Dagger:  +7 (+5)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) (-2 (TWF))/ DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 19-20x2

Ranged:
Hand crossbow: +7 = +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, range 30'
Dagger:  +7 = +3 (BAB) +4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 19-20x2, range 10'
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex), included above
Medium creature
30' movement
Skill focus bonus feat
Low-life...errr...low light vision
Common and elven languages
Count as both elves and humans for race related effects.
+2 racial bonus to Perception checks
Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save bonus vs enchantment spells and effects
Choose two favoured classes (Rogue and ??)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
Light armour proficiency
Simple weapon proficiency, plus rapier, shortbow, shortsword, hand crossbow and sap proficiency
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge
Rogue Talent (Finesse Rogue) - Gain Weapon Finesse
Rogue Talent (Fast Stealth) - Move full speed when using stealth w/ no 
penalty
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
Racial - Skill Focus (Climb)
+2 to climb skill

1st lvl - Fleet
+5' to base speed

3rd lvl - Nimble Moves
Ignore 5' of difficult terrain per round.  May make 5' step into difficult 
terrain.

5th lvl - Two weapon fighting
Reduce penalties for 2-weapon fighting.

Rogue talent - Weapon finesse

Traits:
a) Charming
+1 trait bonus when using Bluff or Diplomacy on a character that is (or 
could) sexually attacted.  
+1 trait bonus to save DC of language-dependent spells cast on such 
characters

b) Reactionary
+2 trait bonus to initative checks
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points:  45:  8 + 1 (Int) = 9/level
Max Ranks:  5
ACP:  -0:  -0 (Mithril Chain Shirt) 

Skill List:
Acrobatics +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Appraise +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb +10 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +2 [feat] -0 [ACP]
Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Disguise +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Fly +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +8 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +2 [racial]
Perform (dance) +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession (courtesan) +4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -? [ACP]
Sense Motive +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Spellcraft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth +14 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +2 [skill focus] -0 [ACP]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim +6 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

Equipment                Cost   Weight
Mithril Chain Shirt  1100 gp 12.5 lbs
Masterwork rapier  320 gp 2 lbs
Dagger (x3)   6 gp 3 lbs
Masterwork Hand crossbow 400 gp 2 lbs
- 10 bolts   1 gp 1 lbs
Traveller's Outfit  Free 0 while worn
Backpack   2 gp 2 lbs
- Candle (x3)   3 cp 0 lbs
- Sunrod (x3)   6 gp 3 lbs
- Smokestick   20 gp 0.5 lbs
- Sack (x2)   2 sp 1 lbs
- Mwk thieves tools  100 gp 2 lbs

Treasure: ???gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried:  31 lbs (light encumberance)
Maximum weight possible: 100 lbs[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Female

Age:  20
Height:  5'4"
Weight:  98 lbs
Hair Color:  Light brown
Eye Color:  Hazel
Skin Color:  Pale and creamy
Appearance:  Mhairi is slender and graceful, as befits her elven parentage.  Her waist is tiny, with a flat stomach and long, graceful legs.  Her body shape and flawless skin combine to give her a very attractive appearance.  Mhairi's long brown hair frames a gently curved, oval shaped face when it is untied.   Frequently, though she wears her hair tied back into a long ponytail to keep it out of the way while on a job.

Her eyes appear to change colour depending upon the lighting, her choice of clothing and where an observer is standing.  Sometimes they appear green, sometimes brown and sometimes grey.  When she smiles, her eyes don't often smile with her.

Deamenaor: Mhairi is well aware of her physical assets, and talents, and uses them to best advantage.  She can spot interest in her from across the room, and isn't picky about exploiting it.  Her demeanour will match expectations, being shy and coy when it suits her advantage.  She will not hesitate to be forward or assertive if required.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background]
My name is Mhairi, and I'll do anything for money.  It must be because I grew up without it.  Isn't that supposed to be why we are who we are?  Because of our parents and childhood?  My mother's human name was Madeleine.  She was a slave-concubine.  A spoil of war from a conflict so long ago that nobody remembers it anymore.  One of the curses of being an elf I suppose.  

My mother taught me a lot.  The old elven language, for one.  My first 
profession, for seconds.  She never taught me the name of my father.  My 
introduction to womanhood was not as gentle as girls dream it should be.  One day, you're a child with cleaning jobs.  The next, you know more about men and women than most people learn in a lifetime.  Still, I was always a little brat of a child.  Or woman.  The line aint always clear.  Anyway, I was always in trouble for something.  I suppose because I was good at my job and wasn't picky about having male or female clients that I was kept around.

One day I pushed too far, and was sent to a trade caravan's owner as 
punishment for me, and a favour for my owner.  As it turned out, he liked 
boys more than girls, and gave me to his guards as a favour to them.  It was one of the more...unpleasant experiences I have had.  Still, I outlasted them all that night and got my revenge as they slept.  They're all dead now.  No witnesses.  Its better that way.  Plus I escaped, into the bargain.

Have you ever been adrift in the world with money, no job and no home?  The world is a big and cruel place, as I found out.  I ran for a long time.  
Ended up in a big city and fell in with a rough lot.  First, just for my 
obvious skills.  Later, I think, they realised what else I could do.  Given 
my size and elven blood I was a brilliant burglar.  I can get into smaller 
spaces than any human thug, and get in and out of a place before an owner even knows I'm there.

That lasted a few years.  I was happy.  Couldn't tell you the name of the place and won't tell you the name of the people.  I wound up as the gang 
leader's boyfriend, and everything was just perfect.  One day I was spotted while on the job.  I stood out like a sailor's organ in that place, so one look was all it took to end the happiest years of my life.

I jumped on a ship the next night.  Didn't know where it was going, or care that much.  After an exchange of services with the captain, here I stand.  On the docks of a strange city.  In the rain.  With no money, no home and no job again.  At least this time I've got the best of the stuff I earned from before.  And some new skills.
 [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

I should be in bed but here are some links to look over...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/270725-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-beta-group-ii.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/242119-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-beta-group-rg.html

And here is a little overview from my quick look.

[sblock=Mhairi]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-elf
Class: Rogue
Level: 5
Experience: ??
Alignment: True Neutral
Languages: Common, Elven, Halfing
Deity:* due to background perhaps* Calistria[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

+1 stat bonus @ level 4: Charisma[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: ?? = 10 (Con) + 8 (level 1) + 4d8 *we roll HP, good luck*
AC: 18 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor)
INIT: +6 = +4 (DEX) +2 (trait)
BAB: +3 = +3 (Rogue 5)
CMB: +3 = +0 (STR) +3 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +8 = +4 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Special: +2 save vs enchantment spells and effects, Trap sense +1
Speed: 35'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee:
Rapier: +8 (+6)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) + 1(MWK) (-2 (TWF)) / DMG = 1d6
(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Dagger: +7 (+5)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) (-2 (TWF))/ DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
*instead of dagger why not something more unique like starkinfe or kukri? An exotic look for an exotic half-elf. 
*
Ranged:
Hand crossbow: +7 = +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, range 30' under equipment it says the hand-bow is masterwork
Dagger: +7 = +3 (BAB) +4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 19-20x2, range 10'
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex), included above
Medium creature
30' movement
Skill focus bonus feat
Low-life...errr...low light vision
Common and elven languages
Count as both elves and humans for race related effects.
+2 racial bonus to Perception checks
Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save bonus vs enchantment spells and effects
Choose two favoured classes (Rogue and ??) - *Bard then you can have whip as your other hand weapon also use the trait bonus for raising DC on language dependent spells, it's to bad that a PrC isn't allowed to be the "second" class - look into Master Spy as a  PrC*[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Light armour proficiency
Simple weapon proficiency, plus rapier, shortbow, shortsword, hand crossbow and sap proficiency
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge
Rogue Talent (Finesse Rogue) - Gain Weapon Finesse
Rogue Talent (Fast Stealth) - Move full speed when using stealth w/ no
penalty
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
Racial - Skill Focus (Climb)
+2 to climb skill

1st lvl - Fleet
+5' to base speed

3rd lvl - Nimble Moves
Ignore 5' of difficult terrain per round. May make 5' step into difficult
terrain.

5th lvl - Two weapon fighting
Reduce penalties for 2-weapon fighting.

Rogue talent - Weapon finesse

Traits:
a) Charming
+1 trait bonus when using Bluff or Diplomacy on a character that is (or
could) sexually attacted.
+1 trait bonus to save DC of language-dependent spells cast on such
characters

b) Reactionary
+2 trait bonus to initative checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 45: 8 + 1 (Int) = 9/level
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: -0: -0 (Mithril Chain Shirt)

Skill List:


		Code:
	

Acrobatics           +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Appraise              +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff                 +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb                +10 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +2 [feat] -0 [ACP]
Craft                 +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy             +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device       +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Disguise              +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist        +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Fly                   +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Heal                  +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate            +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local)     +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics           +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception            +8 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +2 [racial]
Perform (dance)       +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession (courtesan)+4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride                  +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -? [ACP]
Sense Motive          +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand      +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Spellcraft            +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth              +14 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +2 [skill focus] -0 [ACP]
Survival              +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim                  +6 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device      +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]

missing +2 for mw thieve's tools
missing trait bonus for Bluff and Diplomacy[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

Equipment                 Cost    Weight
Mithril Chain Shirt      1100 gp  12.5 lbs
Masterwork rapier         320 gp     2 lbs
Dagger (x3)                 6 gp     3 lbs
Masterwork Hand crossbow  400 gp     2 lbs
- 10 bolts                  1 gp     1 lbs
Traveller's Outfit          Free  0 while worn
Backpack                    2 gp     2 lbs
- Candle (x3)               3 cp     0 lbs
- Sunrod (x3)               6 gp     3 lbs
- Smokestick               20 gp   0.5 lbs
- Sack (x2)                 2 sp     1 lbs
- Mwk thieves tools       100 gp     2 lbs

Treasure: ???gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 31 lbs (light encumberance)
Maximum weight possible: 100 lbs[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female

Age: 20
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 98 lbs
Hair Color: Light brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Pale and creamy
Appearance: Mhairi is slender and graceful, as befits her elven parentage. Her waist is tiny, with a flat stomach and long, graceful legs. Her body shape and flawless skin combine to give her a very attractive appearance. Mhairi's long brown hair frames a gently curved, oval shaped face when it is untied. Frequently, though she wears her hair tied back into a long ponytail to keep it out of the way while on a job.

Her eyes appear to change colour depending upon the lighting, her choice of clothing and where an observer is standing. Sometimes they appear green, sometimes brown and sometimes grey. When she smiles, her eyes don't often smile with her.

Deamenaor: Mhairi is well aware of her physical assets, and talents, and uses them to best advantage. She can spot interest in her from across the room, and isn't picky about exploiting it. Her demeanour will match expectations, being shy and coy when it suits her advantage. She will not hesitate to be forward or assertive if required.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
My name is Mhairi, and I'll do anything for money. It must be because I grew up without it. Isn't that supposed to be why we are who we are? Because of our parents and childhood? My mother's human name was Madeleine. She was a slave-concubine. A spoil of war from a conflict so long ago that nobody remembers it anymore. One of the curses of being an elf I suppose.

My mother taught me a lot. The old elven language, for one. My first
profession, for seconds. She never taught me the name of my father. My
introduction to womanhood was not as gentle as girls dream it should be. One day, you're a child with cleaning jobs. The next, you know more about men and women than most people learn in a lifetime. Still, I was always a little brat of a child. Or woman. The line aint always clear. Anyway, I was always in trouble for something. I suppose because I was good at my job and wasn't picky about having male or female clients that I was kept around.

One day I pushed too far, and was sent to a trade caravan's owner as
punishment for me, and a favour for my owner. As it turned out, he liked
boys more than girls, and gave me to his guards as a favour to them. It was one of the more...unpleasant experiences I have had. Still, I outlasted them all that night and got my revenge as they slept. They're all dead now. No witnesses. Its better that way. Plus I escaped, into the bargain.

Have you ever been adrift in the world with money, no job and no home? The world is a big and cruel place, as I found out. I ran for a long time.
Ended up in a big city and fell in with a rough lot. First, just for my
obvious skills. Later, I think, they realised what else I could do. Given
my size and elven blood I was a brilliant burglar. I can get into smaller
spaces than any human thug, and get in and out of a place before an owner even knows I'm there.

That lasted a few years. I was happy. Couldn't tell you the name of the place and won't tell you the name of the people. I wound up as the gang
leader's boyfriend, and everything was just perfect. One day I was spotted while on the job. I stood out like a sailor's organ in that place, so one look was all it took to end the happiest years of my life.

I jumped on a ship the next night. Didn't know where it was going, or care that much. After an exchange of services with the captain, here I stand. On the docks of a strange city. In the rain. With no money, no home and no job again. At least this time I've got the best of the stuff I earned from before. And some new skills.
[/sblock] [/sblock]

Like the background and she could be cooling her heels down by the river and watch the group after getting off ship. With that great stealth bonus we wouldn't know.

HM


----------



## Axel

Cheers for the links HM.  And the feedback.  My first thought on Mhairi's offhand/secondary weapon was a starknife.  It looks cool, sounds cool, gets the weapon finesse bonus and generally does what I want it to do.  Problem is that it's a martial weapon and she's not proficient without burning a feat.  Bard's don't get martial weapon proficiency either, and I am reluctant to take a fighter level (or something similar) just to pick it up.  Could always swap Nimble Moves for it I suppose...hmmmm....

Mhairi strikes me as a fairly agnostic type.  Hasn't seen much that's good and nice about the world and all that...  I need to think more about her religion and what she thinks of gods in a place where they have a tangible impact on the material world.

I've picked up a few of my own errors too...  Skill Focus applied twice instead of once.  Should be in Stealth, not Climb.  No idea about starting wealth, magic items etc.

Bard isn't bad as her second favoured class.  Sandman or Street Performer archetype probably...generic Bard doesn't really fit (Inspire Courage?!).


----------



## Dr Simon

I should note that the original characters only have the one trait (created when Paizo where still introducing the idea), so new characters probably ought to, for the sake of balance. I doubt it'll be a game-breaker either way.


----------



## Insight

I've mostly finished my barbarian, but I'm feeling kinda lukewarm.  I may hold out for the forementioned Skull & Shackles game.  Do we have any additional information on that? PM me if you don't mind.  I don't want to further clutter this thread.


----------



## Neurotic

Call [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] back!

Say, didn't she participate in alpha team at some point?


----------



## Axel

Noted Dr Simon.  Not a problem.

A thought on introducing Mhairi, if you're broadly happy with her:  Perhaps she could jump from her ship before reaching town, and run into the party wherever they are?


----------



## Shayuri

Eh? You summon me?

Yeah, I was Maya, the draco-sorceror. Shoanti.

The character just never quite clicked for me though. I never really got into her head. 

Ironically, they now have a sorceror bloodline that'd be perfect. Ancestral Spirits. DOH!

I mean, an oracle mystery.


----------



## Axel

Last revision before incorporaiton?  Dr Simon, if you don't like her (or simply don't want a new player/me as a player) I'm far from shy and have a skin thickness that rivals a dragon's.  I won't be upset.  Promise.  

[sblock=Mhairi]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-elf
Class: Rogue
Level: 5
Experience: ??
Alignment: True Neutral
Languages: Common, Elven, Halfing
Deity: Calistriahttp://pathfinder.wikia.com/wiki/Calistria[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

+1 stat bonus @ level 4: Charisma[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: ?? = 10 (Con) + 8 (level 1) + 4d8 <rolled in this post> 
AC: 18 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) 
BAB: +3 = +3 (Rogue 5)
CMB: +3 = +0 (STR) +3 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +8 = +4 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Special: +2 save vs enchantment spells and effects, Trap sense +1
Speed: 35'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee:
Rapier: +8 (+6)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) + 1(MWK) (-2 (TWF)) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 18-20x2
Starknife: +7 (+5)= +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX-Finesse) (-2 (TWF))/ DMG = 1d4(P), CRIT x3*
*
Ranged:
Hand crossbow: +8 = +3 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) +1 (MWK)/ DMG = 1d4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, range 30'
Starknife: +7 = +3 (BAB) +4 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4(P), CRIT x3, range 20'
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex), included above
Medium creature
30' movement
Skill focus bonus feat
Low-life...errr...low light vision
Common and elven languages
Count as both elves and humans for race related effects.
+2 racial bonus to Perception checks
Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save bonus vs enchantment spells and effects[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
Light armour proficiency
Simple weapon proficiency, plus rapier, shortbow, shortsword, hand crossbow and sap proficiency
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge
Rogue Talent (Finesse Rogue) - Gain Weapon Finesse
Rogue Talent (Fast Stealth) - Move full speed when using stealth w/ no
penalty
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
Racial - Skill Focus (Stealth)
+2 to stealth skill

1st lvl - Fleet
+5' to base speed

3rd lvl - Martial Weapon Proficiency
Proficient with starknife

5th lvl - Two weapon fighting
Reduce penalties for 2-weapon fighting.

Rogue talent - Weapon finesse

Traits:
a) Charming
+1 trait bonus when using Bluff or Diplomacy on a character that is (or could be) sexually attacted.
+1 trait bonus to save DC of language-dependent spells cast on such
characters

Skill List:


		Code:
	

Acrobatics           +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Appraise              +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff                 +8(9*) = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +1* [trait]
Climb                +10 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Craft                 +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy             +7(8*) = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +1* [trait]
Disable Device       +12 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +2 [MWK Tools] -0 [ACP]
Disguise              +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist        +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Fly                   +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Handle Animal         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Heal                  +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate            +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History)   +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local)     +6 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nature)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Linguistics           +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception            +8 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +2 [racial]
Perform (dance)       +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Profession (courtesan)+4 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride                  +4 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Sense Motive          +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand      +10 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Spellcraft            +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth              +14 = +5 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +4 [DEX] +2 [skill focus] -0 [ACP]
Survival              +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim                  +6 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [STR] +0 [misc] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device      +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

Equipment                 Cost    Weight
Mithril Chain Shirt      1100 gp  12.5 lbs
Masterwork rapier         320 gp     2 lbs
Starknife(x2)                 48 gp     6 lbs
Masterwork Hand crossbow  400 gp     2 lbs
- 10 bolts                  1 gp     1 lbs
Traveller's Outfit          Free  0 while worn
Backpack                    2 gp     2 lbs
- Candle (x3)               3 cp     0 lbs
- Sunrod (x3)               6 gp     3 lbs
- Smokestick               20 gp   0.5 lbs
- Sack (x2)                 2 sp     1 lbs
- Mwk thieves tools       100 gp     2 lbs

Treasure: ???gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 34 lbs (light encumberance)
Maximum weight possible: 100 lbs[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female

Age: 20
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 98 lbs
Hair Color: Light brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Pale and creamy
Appearance: Mhairi is slender and graceful, as befits her elven parentage. Her waist is tiny, with a flat stomach and long, graceful legs. Her body shape and flawless skin combine to give her a very attractive appearance. Mhairi's long brown hair frames a gently curved, oval shaped face when it is untied. Frequently, though she wears her hair tied back into a long ponytail to keep it out of the way while on a job.

Her eyes appear to change colour depending upon the lighting, her choice of clothing and where an observer is standing. Sometimes they appear green, sometimes brown and sometimes grey. When she smiles, her eyes don't often smile with her.

Deamenaor: Mhairi is well aware of her physical assets, and talents, and uses them to best advantage. She can spot interest in her from across the room, and isn't picky about exploiting it. Her demeanour will match expectations, being shy and coy when it suits her advantage. She will not hesitate to be forward or assertive if required.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
My name is Mhairi, and I'll do anything for money. It must be because I grew up without it. Isn't that supposed to be why we are who we are? Because of our parents and childhood? My mother's human name was Madeleine. She was a slave-concubine. A spoil of war from a conflict so long ago that nobody remembers it anymore. One of the curses of being an elf I suppose.

My mother taught me a lot. The old elven language, for one. My first
profession, for seconds. She never taught me the name of my father. My introduction to womanhood was not as gentle as girls dream it should be. One day, you're a child with cleaning jobs. The next, you know more about men and women than most people learn in a lifetime. Still, I was always a little brat of a child. Or woman. The line aint always clear. Anyway, I was always in trouble for something. I suppose because I was good at my job and wasn't picky about having male or female clients that I was kept around.

One day I pushed too far, and was sent to a trade caravan's owner as
punishment for me, and a favour for my owner. As it turned out, he liked boys more than girls, and gave me to his guards as a favour to them. It was one of the more...unpleasant experiences I have had. Still, I outlasted them all that night and got my revenge as they slept. They're all dead now. No witnesses. Its better that way. Plus I escaped, into the bargain.

Have you ever been adrift in the world with money, no job and no home? The world is a big and cruel place, as I found out. I ran for a long time. Ended up in a big city and fell in with a rough lot. First, just for myobvious skills. Later, I think, they realised what else I could do. Given my size and elven blood I was a brilliant burglar. I can get into smaller spaces than any human thug, and get in and out of a place before an owner even knows I'm there.

That lasted a few years. I was happy. Couldn't tell you the name of the place and won't tell you the name of the people. I wound up as the gang leader's girlfriend, and everything was just perfect. One day I was spotted while on the job. I stood out like a sailor's organ in that place, so one look was all it took to end the happiest years of my life.

I jumped on a ship the next night. Didn't know where it was going, or care that much. After an exchange of services with the captain, here I stand. On the docks of a strange city. In the rain. With no money, no home and no job again. At least this time I've got the best of the stuff I earned from before. And some new skills.
[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Axel,

Character seems fine - if I've been quiet its because work is busy.

One detail that perhaps could be tweaked - it would be good if she had some kind of prior relationship to one of the characters (Edmond and Manachan have been wanderers in their time). Otherwise it's going to be a little wierd - "Oh, hi, I see you're all about to go underwater. Can I join you?"


----------



## Axel

Thanks for the reply Dr Simon.  I get the busy thing.  Tried to have a day off yesterday and still did 4 hours of work...  If my phone rings (again!!) in the next 20 minutes I am going to put it in the shower and turn the water on.

In terms of introducing herself to the group, well, I was considering a couple of options.

1.  Mhairi jumps off the ship early (background amended) and swims ashore near the party.  Introduction by RP, eagerness on her part to earn some coins leads to volunteering to "help" or somesuch.

2.  Mhairi has been following the party since they left town (haven't read all that much of the IC thread, so not sure if this is applicable).  Her stealth skill is possibly good enough to have gone unnoticed (Manachan's Perception almost matches her Stealth...basically a dice off).  Walks up to the group, introduces herself and essentially blackmails them into joining (via not killing them for a share of treasure).

3.  Variation on either of the above but with a prior connection (through Edmond more likely, though really up to Neurotic whether he wants the connection).  Former client relationship?


----------



## Neurotic

Or rather, you were obviously in need of protection from your clients which Edmond provided...

No, we didn't left town so #2 cannot be done


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> Or rather, you were obviously in need of protection from your clients which Edmond provided...




You people and your Good aligned characters....  

Actually, that works quite well.  Past acquaintance then?


----------



## Dr Simon

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], introductory post for Mhair up. Don't forget to roll for hit points.


----------



## Axel

Cheers Dr Simon (Dr Si?).  

Intro post done, hope the text colour hasn't already been appropriated.  

HP were rolled in the RG post.  Not a bad effort given my usual run (last 3 d20's I've rolled on here have been 3,1,12...).


----------



## Axel

Quick query, to help me understand how things are working and what can and can't be done later (plus for my imagination).  What is the spell that these scrolls had?  Freedom of Movement?  Water Breathing?  Wish?


----------



## Neurotic

Just water breathing. You should read last few pages


----------



## Dr Simon

As Neurotic says, just _water breathing_. Think it was caster level 6th.


----------



## Axel

Cheers for the quick reply guys/girls.  Started reading the IC thread at ~page 40.  Slow going...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

For some reason I'm having a LOT of trouble finding a sense of Manachan's purpose for this game. I think it's a combination of a few different factors.

Part of it is surely my fault - Manachan's background is pretty generic, not a lot of purpose 'built in.' The rest of it, I think, is due to entering the game late - so not having that initial bond with the other characters that comes from starting the adventure together - and has been exacerbated by the recent loss of HM and Ambrus.

Part of it may also be the campaign itself - it's been remarked that we _seem_ to be running around putting out fires, and its tough to find the unifying theme behind all of the little missions. It's almost certainly there, just hard to get to.

Anyway, just wanted to note my struggles by way of apologizing for my lack of quality posting here. Not giving up on the game, though - I want to hang in! Maybe I'll find Manachan's true character eventually, something that'll make him stand out.


----------



## Neurotic

I actually thought you fit in fairly well by including Edmond in your history. True, there isn't something you could relate to except through him because Lamm was actual starting point for the original party.

I would hate to see you go. You could detail your history a bit more and we, that is, Dr Simon, could bring some small detail to bring you more fully into Korvosa.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No worries about me leaving . Just wanted to explain my lack of role-play. Still trying to figure out Manachan's evolving personality. I'll try to play off Mhairi a little, and possibly our good Doctor can write some nice drama in to explain Ambrus' and Brindom's disappearances.


----------



## Dr Simon

Brindom is currently with the party, as we started this underwater bit just before HM went. I figured that Djhan chose not to enter the river, thinking that he and Majenko would be two tiny tempting pieces of bait for jigsaw sharks, devilfish, reefclaws and assorted other monstrosities that seem to infest the Jeggare River! Also, uncertain as to how temporary the absence of the two players would be so didn't want to do anything too permanent to their characters.

As I recall, Manachan doesn't have much connection to the city of Korvosa apart from tangentially through Edmond. Maybe add something in, if nothing is forthcoming through the game itself.


----------



## Kaodi

If I were to join your Crimson Throne campaign, I think I would do it with a new character, though one who was a healer since that seems to be HolyMan's role. 

What would I need to know about character creation other than what is posted on the first page, and it being level 5? Would it be possible to be an Ifrit character (odd going into an underwater portion of the campaign, but I could probably come up wth a reason for it), and what books are allowed in general?


----------



## Axel

An efreeti healer?  Awesome idea!  

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - when in doubt about motivations, just make something up.  That's what I do, if the advice is worth anything.  Decide that Manachan is looking for a rare ingredient to prepare a potion that will save his dying father or something similar.  Achievable, but distant.


----------



## Kaodi

Yeah, I was thinking either a mystery of fire oracle, or a hedge witch. Ifrit kind of suck as clerics of course, given the -2 penalty to wisdom. If I were to go with the oracle, I would hope that I could be permitted to apply the Elemental Affinity bonus for sorcerers to the oracle, as I imagine the planetouched abilities were created before the APG.


----------



## Kaodi

The Basic Stats:

Male Ifrit Oracle of Flame 5, Lawful Good
Str 13 Dex 12 Con 10 Int 10 Wis 8 Cha 21
Traits Strength of the Sun
Skills Diplomacy 5, Heal 3, K (Planes) 1, K (Religion) 5, P (Farmer) 1, Spellcraft 5
Feats Combat Casting, Extra Revelation, Nimbles Moves, Uncanny Concentration
Revelations Cinder Dance, Molten Skin, Touch of Flame
Curse Tongues (Ignan, Celestial)
Spells Known (6/4+1/2+1)
2 - Cure Light Wounds, Hold Person, Resist Energy
1 - Bane, Bless, Burning Hands, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Spark, Stabilize, Virtue


----------



## Dr Simon

Maybe you could work with Mowgli to establish some relation between your two characters, as he's playing an aasimar sorcerer/monk. It might help him with his issues of finding Manachan's personality as well.

As for introduction I'm kind of leaning towards retrofitting so that this character came along on the underwater jaunt instead of Brindom all along.


----------



## Kaodi

[sblock=Crazy Ignatius]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Ifrit
Class: Oracle
Level: 5
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Celestial, Common, Ignan
Deity: Sarenrae[/sblock] 
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 13
DEX: 12
CON: 10
INT: 10
WIS: 08
CHA: 21[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 41 = [5d8=26] + 0 (CON) + 10 (misc) + 5 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +3 = +3 (Oracle)
CMB: +4 = +1 (STR) + 3 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 3 (BAB) + 1 (misc)
Fort: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +1 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +4 (base) - 1 (WILL)
Speed: 40 ft. 
Resistances: Fire 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Unarmed Strike (melee): +4 = +3 (BAB) +1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d3+1 (B)
+1 Morning Star (melee): +5 = +3 (BAB) + 1 (STR) + 1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d8+2 (B or P)
MW Light Crossbow (ranged): +5 = +3 (BAB) +1 (Dex) +1 (misc)/ DMG = 1d8 (P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Wis
Darkvision 60 ft.
Burning Hands 1/day (DC 16) (CL 5th)
Fire Resistance 5
Elemental Affinity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Proficiency with Simple Weapons, Light Armour, Medium Armour, and Non-Tower Shields
Mystery (Flame)
Oracle's Curse (Tongues: Ignan and Celestial)
Revelations (Cinder Dance, Molten Skin, Touch of Flame)
Orisons[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Combat Casting
3rd lvl- Uncanny Concentration
5th lvl- Extra Revelation (Molten Skin)
Cinder Dance- Nimble Moves

Traits:
a) Strength of the Sun[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 20 = [04 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 05 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only


		Code:
	

Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Bluff               +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+13 =  Diplomacy           +05    +05   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+05 =  Disguise            +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+05 =  Heal                -01    +03   +3  +00        WIS
+05 =  Intimidate          +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Planes^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+08 =  Know:Religion^      +00    +05   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
-01 =  Perception          -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+05 =  Perform:_____       +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+03 =  Profession^:Farmer  -01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
-01 =  Sense Motive        -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+08 =  Spellcraft^         +00    +05   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
-01 =  Survival            -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +05    +00   +0  +00        CHA

[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Caster Level 5, Concentration +10, DC 16 + Spell Level
Spells per Day 0 - at will, 1 - 8, 2 - 5
Spells Known
2 - Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Resist Energy
1 - Bane, Bless, Burning Hands, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Spark, Stability, Virtue[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

Equipment                    Cost  	Weight
MW Chain Shirt               250 gp	25  lb.
Sact MW Light Steel Shield   259  gp	6   lb.
Consecrated +1 Morningstar   2458 gp	6   lb.
Alchemical Silver Dagger     22   gp    1   lb.
MW Light Crossbow	     335  gp	4   lb.
10 Bolts		     1    gp	1   lb.
Ring of Protection +1	     2000 gp    0   lb.
Muleback Cords		     1000 gp    .25 lb.
Cold Weather Outfit          0    gp    7   lb.
Handy Haversack		     2000 gp    5   lb.
- Clamor Box		     2000 gp    2   lb.
- Wand of Cure Light (12)    180  gp    0   lb.
- Cold Weather Outfit        8    gp    7   lb.
- Bedroll		     1    sp    5   lb.
- Waterproof Bag  	     5    sp    .5  lb.
- Winter Blanket 	     5    sp    3   lb.
- Bucket		     5    sp    2   lb.
- Caltrops		     1    gp    2   lb.
- 4 sq. yard Canvas 	     4    sp    4   lb.
- Scroll Case                1	  gp    1   lb.
- 10 ft. Chain	             30   gp    2   lb.
- Crowbar 		     2    gp    5   lb.
- Drill			     5    sp    1   lb.
- Skyrocket Firework         50   gp    1   lb.
- 20 Days Rations	     10   gp    20  lb.
- Grappling Hook	     1    gp    4   lb.
- Hammer		     5    sp    2   lb.
- Hammock		     1    sp    3   lb.
- Cooking Kit		     1    gp    2   lb.
- Miner's Pick		     3    gp    10  lb.
- 50 ft. Silk Rope	     10   gp    5   lb.
- 6 Sacks		     6    sp    3   lb.
- Saw			     4    cp    2   lb.	
- Shovel		     2    cp    3   lb.
- 50 ft. Twine		     1    cp    .5  lb.
- Waterskin		     1    gp    4   lb.
- Whetstone		     2    cp    1   lb.
- Healer's Kit		     50   gp    1   lb.
- Surgeon's Tools	     20   gp    5   lb.
- Scroll of Consecrate	     200  gp    0   lb.					 	 			
				


Total weight carried: 55.25

Treasure: 103 gp, 3 sp, 1 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 153
medium- 306
heavy- 460[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 34
Height: 6'2" 
Weight: 210 lb. 
Hair Color: Fiery Orange
Eye Color: Ruby Red
Skin Color: Heavily Tanned
Appearance: Tall and imposing, Ignatius hair wavers as if it were truly flame. Two small, stubby and mottled red horns jut out of his brow, and his ears are noticeably pointed. His face is rounded, with a strong chin.
Demeanor: Ignatius is at most times friendly and warm, but when his passion is around he can become quite intense.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Family lore says that hundreds or perhaps thousands of years ago, a distant ancestor caught the eye of an Efreet Malik who then transported her off to his palace in the legendary City of Brass. The result of their union, a half-blooded child, was eventually exiled from the palace after failing to live up to the father's expectations and returned to Golarion.This story is remembered only by a few, yet when Ignatius was born it became important once again, as Ignatius was obviously touched by the planes: an Ifrit.  

Unfortunately for Ignatius, he seemed doomed to relive the story of his ancient forebear. His father, who was not the one from which his Efreeti heritage sprung, was never very happy with his son. And Ignatius was not able to help much, as he mixed a lack of common sense with a commanding personality that often led his father feeling undermined in the eyes of friends and neighbours. So eventually Ignatius was forced to leave home, despite the protestations of his mother.

The young man wandered for several years, popular, if mistrusted, wherever he went. Whenever it the weather was cloudy, and especially when it rained, he would become very depressed, as it seemed the warmth of the Sun was the only companionship that helped. As the years dragged on and he reached adulthood, Ignatius became obsessed with the Sun, that distant flame which shone upon the world. And then one day, something happened.

Ignatius had been walking down the road one afternoon, lost in thought, when suddenly he noticed the light was growing dimmer. Looking up, he noticed a black cloud of smoke rising into the air in the distance. Rushing towards the source, Ignatius came upon a burning farmhouse. Outside there was a man trying to beat down the flames with a heavy blanket, crying out that his wife and children were still inside. Ignatius rushed into the house. Due to his heritage, he could not be burned easily, though his blood offered no resistance to collapsing beams. In one of the bedrooms he found the farmer's wife nearly unconscious, shielding two children with her body. Using all his strenght he pulled the woman to her feet and grabbed the two children, and they fled the house.

Once they were safely out the reach of the flames, the woman collapsed on the ground. She and the children were seemingly near death. Ignatius looked up at the flames licking the house, and for a moment though back to how his heritage had broken up his family. Was fire meant only to destroy? These people would likely die from it. But then a single ray of the Sun broke through the smoke and shone down on Ignatius, and in his heart he felt a warmth unlike any he had felt before. Instinctually he reached out to the woman, and he saw his hand was shining with a golden light which suffused her body as he touched her. She began to cough and started moving. He touched the children, and the same thing happened. The Sun. It was fire, but it was life too. The farmer came rushing over, having given up trying to fight the flames engulfing his house. He said it was a miracle, and Ignatius believed him.

In the years afterward, Ignatius stayed with the family for a while to help them rebuild and take care of the crops. He then took up wandering again, though now with a purpose. The power of fire suffused him, the power of the goddess Sarenrae. And he used it both to help the common folk and, when necessary, to clease the wicked. In his travels, he also came across others not unlike himself from whom he learned about the nature of their special sort of heritage.

A few years ago then, Ignatius came across a Varisian clan who boasted a special child of their own. His name was Manachan, and he was distraught by the conflict between people and his heritage. Though not particularly known for deep insight, Ignatius did his best to relate what he had learned to the boy, a celestially blooded aasimar. Not long after their meeting, Manachan set out to study at a monastery, and Ignatius hoped the boy would find solace there.

Lately Ignatius has been exploring the city of Korvosa, contacting old friends, healing the unwell and aiding in the countering and apprehending of a local gang of arsonists. In his heart he feels that a new path for him is soon to be illuminated.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

So I put up a background. Perhaps a little cliched itself, but I think it can be built on. Also included an important connection to Manachan, which I can revise if it is too much an intrusion on his backstory.

What should I do for equipment?


----------



## Dr Simon

Hmm... I had a look to see what we agreed for Mhairi but I can't see it. I think, use the PC wealth for starting above 1st level which, according to the PFSRD should be 10500gp for starting characters. I suspect that the characters are a *little* behind this curve, so say 10000gp worth of starting gear. I don't think I have any qualms about particular items or magic.


----------



## Axel

FWIW, we never even discussed equipment for Mhairi.  I picked everything non-magical that I could think might possibly be useful on a burglary, put it on the character sheet and that was that.  Fitted more with her background of running away and general pennilessness though (the lack of money will still be entertaining isurely.  A DM never misses a chance to kick a level 5 character when they're poor.  Plauge taxes.  Immigrant taxes.  Bribery to pay off the outstanding magistrate's warrant.  I am sure Mhairi will have more outgoings than incomings for the near future...


----------



## Neurotic

Axel said:


> FWIW, we never even discussed equipment for Mhairi.  I picked everything non-magical that I could think might possibly be useful on a burglary, put it on the character sheet and that was that.  Fitted more with her background of running away and general pennilessness though (the lack of money will still be entertaining isurely.  A DM never misses a chance to kick a level 5 character when they're poor.  Plauge taxes.  Immigrant taxes.  Bribery to pay off the outstanding magistrate's warrant.  I am sure Mhairi will have more outgoings than incomings for the near future...





I believe Manachans bracers are most expensive piece we have (2000), not counting that wand. Edmond has +1 armor as, I believe, Brindom. My weapon is still only masterwork...we're not exactly rich group, altough I must admit I spent plenty for out of combat reasons (The House and urchins)


----------



## Kaodi

I added in the equipment to my character sheet above, and I will roll for HP now.

I believe the crunchy part of the sheet is done now.


----------



## Axel

Neurotic said:


> I believe Manachans bracers are most expensive piece we have (2000), not counting that wand. Edmond has +1 armor as, I believe, Brindom. My weapon is still only masterwork...we're not exactly rich group, altough I must admit I spent plenty for out of combat reasons (The House and urchins)




To be honest, I like poorer campaigns better than monty-haul campaigns.  It gives a better sense of achievement when you find/make/get something really good.  And there isn't a systemic bias towards players who know the books and magic item lists inside out.

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]  I like your crazy Ignatius.  Will be most entertaining having a Fire Oracle underwater for the first adventure he is part of.


----------



## Kaodi

What should I do now? Post in the Rogue's Gallery? You mentioned something retconning me in from the beginning of this jaunt, but that will still require some sort of introduction in the In Character thread I imagine?


----------



## Dr Simon

By all means post in the RG - it's helpful to me to have all details in one place.
If the others are happy with the idea that Ignatius was there rather than Brindom, I'm happy to run with it.

As a healer, my guess is that he would have been brought to Korvosa by rumours of the plague, maybe met Manachan and ended up joining his old acquaintance and new friends in a quest that they say may help find the source of the plague. Korvosa, far from being the free-wheeling port that Ignarius has heard of, is grim place locked down in martial law under the heels of the strange Grey Maidens, with a populace cowering indoors for fear of the virulent plague.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm once again having Internet access problems, and posting will be VERY slow until I get it fixed.

I'll try to put in at least an occasional appearance from my phone.


----------



## Dr Simon

Forgot to mention earlier, you all get 800 xp from defeating the hag and her sharks.


----------



## Kaodi

Are we all assumed to be at the same XP regardless of when we joined the group, or should Axel and I start counting up from the minimum for level 5?


----------



## Dr Simon

Good question.

If you start at minimum for 5th level then you're unlikely to catch up, so I think somewhere close to the others makes more sense. Say 13000 xp (with 15000 needed for 6th level).

In most (all?) of my other games I don't bother with XP, just allow a level-up when it seems appropriate. If no-one is playing a magic item crafter then it makes no difference; do people have a preference for calculated or free-form experience?  So far, the characters are levelling in this campaign at about the point where they ought to be according to the designer's reckoning.


----------



## Axel

Works for me.    Would make it 13800 for Mhairi and Ignatius, or 13000 after the award?

Level-ups always seem so arbitrary to me, but are enormous fun as a player.  Whatever everyone else is happy with - though I like a system that leds an individual's extreme (un)luck or fantastic RP/storytelling/whatever get rewarded over mechanical dice chuckers (not that the game doesn't need them either).


----------



## Kaodi

There is probably going to be a definite " right time " for Ignatius to next level up. Though it is going to set his pure healing powers back a bit, for story reasons I am going to give him remove disease (as opposed to cure serious), and from his mystery he is going to get fireball. So it is going to be a pretty big jump in power for both role-playing and combat I think.


----------



## Dr Simon

That would be 13 800 after the award.


----------



## Axel

From IC:



Neurotic said:


> Just listing our current resources:
> were-rats as stealth scouts
> were-rats as guides through the sewers
> Varisians in their own way - mostly information about the city
> Jeremiah as low level? enchanter capable of making scrolls at need and identifying strange items.
> Edmonds teacher and patron, priest Julius
> otyugh in the cemetery as good way to dispose of unwanted things
> little Lamms, although in-game, Edmond would vehemently resist using them
> gryphon rider (I forgot the name)




From my less-experienced perspective, ffs why can't we send the were-rats into this plague-infested building?  Or, from Mhairi's perspective...use the kids as bait?  Paint one as though it has blood-veil and come back claiming that your child is sick etc...  Easy(ier) access?


----------



## Neurotic

Good ideas.

Two in-game problems: Edmond wouldn't trust wererats not to tell if they are captured and he wouldn't use kids in dangerous situation. He could be persuaded, but you'd need good reason why other avenues are less practical...


----------



## Axel

Fair points.    We do have a few obvious ways of getting in.  Like, say, the front doors or similar?

As a Plan B we can come back at night.  Mhairi's climb modifier is high enough she should be able to scale a wall and drop a rope down.  Enter through a roof or skylight.

Plan C:  Disguise one of the party as a sick person and leave them overnight?


----------



## Neurotic

I'm guessing front door would be for the sick and splitting the party especially with who knows what they're doing with the sick...besides, what would you do if you go in like a patient and they take all your equipment? Although, Manachan may not mind that one.

Night is good time for scouting, but it will be obvious that we're doing something unless we can move undetected.

I'll post a plan outline for discussion bit later today.


----------



## Dr Simon

There is a single skylight, quite small by the look of it but just large enough to fit a human through.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sounds like Plan B then. If we need to go to Plan C, Manachan is _almost_ as effective without his equipment as with. He'd surely be willing to go in as a sick person if necessary.


----------



## Axel

Plan B indeed.  Suggest we go elsewhere and wait for nightfall?  People climbing the sides of warehouses in broad daylight get noticed.  

Dr Si:  What's the lighting level like at night time?  Moonlight/street lights/lots of light pollution from other parts of the city?


----------



## Kaodi

Definitely at night. It appears Manachan and Ignatius both carry grappling hooks and rope, so we probably do not need to buy any other climbing supplies.


----------



## Dr Simon

The roof of the warehouse is 30 ft. up, by the way.


----------



## Kaodi

Bumping this to roll my HPs for level 6, whether that is a bit early or not.


----------



## Axel

3200 XP would make it level 6 for Mhairi and Ignatius. Presumably more so for Edmond and Manachan.

Woohoo! More skill points!   Actually, I haven't done much level 6 prep yet...  
  [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION] Am considering taking minor magic as a level 6 rogue talent.  Message would be the likely spell, but not certain yet.  I can fluff it out as magical abilities through elven heritage or somesuch.  Any objections?  She's currently the only non-caster in the party, not sure if you want to keep it that way.

@Kaodi Although I understand why you'd ask us to pick Celestial as a language, Mhairi hasn't actually fought with Ignatius yet - once he goes into a tongue trance etc. As much as I'd like to pick up the language, it makes less sense for Mhairi at this level.


----------



## Dr Simon

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION], no objections to that talent, go ahead!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HP Roll for Level 6 . . . SWEET! Now, for a spell . . . ? I was thinking Glitterdust, but am open to other suggestions as well. Spellcasters are not my usual fare.


----------



## Kaodi

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - There was the fight at the underwater wreck. Though that speaking might have been distorted by a fair amount of "blub, blub",  .


----------



## Axel

Ha!  If I was trapped in a sunken wreck with a shark circling, I reckon I'd be talking "gibberish" too.  



Mowgli said:


> HP Roll for Level 6 . . . SWEET! Now, for a spell . . . ? I was thinking Glitterdust, but am open to other suggestions as well. Spellcasters are not my usual fare.




As the player of the character most likely to benefit from Glitterdust, go for it!  I haven't looked at Manachan's spell list (and I'm not normally an arcanist...) so take my advice with a grain of salt.  Still, spells that have no HD restriction, target "weak" Monster saves like Will (not Fort), don't give saves or SR, or just buff your party are the most useful.  There's less/nothing anyone can do to make you waste your spell slot and round's action that way.  Out of combat divination can be useful too, if you're clever with it.  

Some other options:
Detect Thoughts???  Might "break" the campaign though.
Blur???  Manachan cops a pounding with low AC and middling HP.  20% miss chance might be just what the doctor ordered.
Any of the +4 stat spells???  Can't go wrong with any/all of them.  Good standby spells.


----------



## Axel

Hooray for double posting...  Level 6 for Mhairi is done.  Nothing outrageous or exciting, just more of the same.  Picked Minor Magic (Message) as the rogue talent.


----------



## Kaodi

Just bumping this. I have a feeling we may need it soon.


----------



## Neurotic

Sure. For new characters. This thing is a beast! Well, obviously, but you know what I mean...


----------



## Kaodi

Yeah. I thought about how things might have gone differently had I attacked the cultist first, but there is no guarantee that I could have killed him in the first round with a fireball or stopped him with a hold person. I mean, I did not even destroy any zombies in the first round, and they are not as tough.

Anyway, I have quite a few possible backup characters already planned out that I have made over the months. Including but not limited too: A changeling savage fighter who had been a gladiator, a nagaji fighter who uses the snake style, a dwarven merchant transmuter from Janderhoff, a know-it-all half-elf investigator rogue, and a half-orc cleric of Abadar who is a sort of chaplain to Korvosa's guardsman (probably the most likely one if I need to take the healing niche again). Also a Chelaxian architect human transmuter, a Tian human conjurer, a channeling master half-elf cleric of Irori, a halfling sailor cleric of Gozreh, a gnome internal alchemist with an insect theme, and a sinister dhampir cleric of Mahathallah who would be good at commanding enemy undead.

Okay. Maybe got a bit carried away there, hehehe...


----------



## Axel

I know the feeling...  Maybe it only has 12HP?    Right??????

Almost time to embrace that old Rogue tradition of "Run away!!!!!"...  Actually, I've been playtesting a bit of 5th edition over the past few months.  It brings back memories of unwinnable encounters that you weren't expected to actually win via combat.  PC options were to bugger off, or to RP their way out.  Or to find the "self destruct button" or somesuch that could stop the carnage.  

Joking aside, anyone got any halfway good ideas other than "stick it with the pointy end"?


----------



## Kaodi

Not really anything supported by the rules, hehehe... Though if anyone in the party lives through this I recommend they hunt down the vampiric guy at some point and stake him.


----------



## Neurotic

You think he's the mind behind this?


----------



## Kaodi

No. But Ignatius asked him about what to expect further down in the complex and he never answered. "Giant killer daemon" seems like the sort of thing that should jump to mind if you were not seeking the questioner's death.


----------



## Axel

He may even have 'created' it.  Wasn't the vampire dude working on something he claimed was nearly finished?  Might've been an easier fight against the vampire (I've typed it campire twice now...think it's a Freudian slip).


----------



## Dr Simon

XP time!

The return to the temple of Urgathoa nets you:

8 zombies - 400 xp per character
2 cultists - 300 XP per character
Leukodaemon - 1600 xp per character
Lady Andaisin - 1600 xp per character

For a grand total of 3900 xp each.


----------



## Neurotic

25k XP, that a level? We're on fast track, right?

Question for other players:
Should I take
Felling Smash feat - trip as swift action on Power attack
Greater Trip - any trip triggers OA on the target (which makes for a killing field if we're all surrounding the target)

OR
Improved Reposition - move the enemy on hit, but no damage - retraining one of the existing feats if possible (need to check retraining rules)
AND THEN
Greater Reposition - moving the enemy triggers opportunity attacks 


EDIT : RETRAINING: You may change one feat to another through retraining. Retraining a feat takes 5 days with a character who has the feat you want.

We don't have 5 days


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes, fast track seems to keep up with the expected level limits for the AP, although it didn't feel like you were 6th level for very long!  So you're looking at 23,000 for level 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr. Simon, any issue with my doing a minor rebuild to take the alternate racial trait "Corruption Resistance" from the Advanced Race Guide? It allows the use of the spell Corruption Resistance once per day as a spell like ability at character level = caster level. If used on self, duration increases to one hour per level.

It replaces the Daylight racial ability.


----------



## Kaodi

I have my own small dilemma: Do I take Grace, which can be cast as a swift action and allows me to move around without taking any attack of opportunity, or Admonishing Ray, which lets me dish out two rays that do 4d6 non-lethal force damage apiece? Both would be eminently in character.

Hit Points:1d8=7


----------



## Neurotic

Damage!

Now answer my question


----------



## Kaodi

I think Greater Trip may be better on balance. Since you can trip with your second attack, even one on one you might potentially do damage twice in a round.


----------



## Neurotic

Double post


----------



## Neurotic

I could trip on second attack, but with low chance of success with only +8 mod (+4 STR +1 masterwork +1 BAB (second attack) +2 Imp Trip) - I'd rather trip + channel on the first, plus OA on trip plus OA on them getting up 

Also on XP: demon was harder to beat then the priestess and yet they yield same XP...I guess it was possible for her to be stronger, with her channel and terrible damage on single attack...she could've killed Edmond with that touch had he been hit by her channeling...


----------



## Kaodi

Remember, it would be +10 because of the extra +2 bonus for Greater Trip. 

Anyway, I have already updated my character. Notable additions are the known spells Touch of Truthtelling, Admonishing Ray, and Dispel Magic, the revelation Wings of Flame, and what could be extremely useful, Craft Wondrous Item. If we can fence some of that Grey Maiden gear to unscrupulous collectors, we should have a good amount of funds for it,  .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Just don't let Manachan know where they're going. . .


----------



## Kaodi

I am sure there is someone in the party who would not feel very bad at all about hawking potential city property to the nearest willing customer. I cannot think who it might be, but I am sure there is someone,  .


----------



## Neurotic

I don't think you should take item creation feats...we have NPC enchanter who can get us few things off-stage, something you cannot do with the adventure being as fast paced as this one was...from the start we had only two longer rests (as far as I remember, anyhow)

I think we could use few magical weapons so, Mharri, get us some cult funds and we're going on shopping spree (or enchanting spree, whatever)


----------



## Kaodi

I will take another look then at it then right now.


----------



## Kaodi

Would Wing of Flame qualify Ignatius for the Hover feat?

Edit: So here is my new dilemma: If we are never going to have sufficient downtime to justify Create Wondrous Item, and if Ignatius does not qualify for Hover, I think my feat choices are Warrior Priest (+2 casting defencively, +1 initiative), Elemental Focus (Fire), and Extra Revelation (Gaze of Flames).

Edit 2: Should also mention that in Pathfinder you can work less than eight hour days, though it tends to be only half as efficient.


----------



## Dr Simon

If you've got fly speed, for whatever reason, temporary or not, you can take flight-based feats as far as I'm concerned. 

A few things that may affect whether or not you take crafting feats - you're already higher level than Ol' Jeremiah, so don't rely on him for anything other than low-level scrolls, also, there will potentially be more down-time from now one. I slowed the events in Edge of Anarchy anyway, to allow a few weeks between many of them. This one's been faster paced due to the race against time to find a cure.

Part Three on the way ... but we're not quite done with Seven Days to the Grave yet...


----------



## Kaodi

Okay then. Another question: I know I played it as getting my new powers after resting last time, but if we level up mid-adventure, can we access our new spell slots, powers, and hit points immediately?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Not sure how Dr. Simon usually rules on this. In most of the games I'm in new abilities and HP are accessible immediately (though wounds are not healed), as are spells for spontaneous casters. Prepared casters have the spell slots available but can't fill them without the necessary rest and/or preparation.

However, in this case Dr. Simon's said in the IC thread to use our level 6 stats. This could be (another) tough fight .


----------



## Dr Simon

I don't usually award XP after each encounter, but at a suitable junction that in 4E terms would be classed as a "short rest" - in this case, I did so when I did to mask the 'rebirth' of Andaisin a bit.


----------



## Kaodi

Mowgli said:


> However, in this case Dr. Simon's said in the IC thread to use our level 6 stats. This could be (another) tough fight .




Awww... I was going to do a description that would have been really cool too...


----------



## Axel

Weeee, more XP.    Though I haven't the faintest thought on level 7 at this stage...

Can't see this fight being hugely different to the last time.  Giant Andaisin will still struggle with 1 melee attack/round (if that's what she's still got).  The magic is the scary part...  Besides, only a bunch of (fairly minor) spells burned the first time.  No major 1/day powers or the like.  Am looking forward to stabbing her while prone again - that was satisfying.  One of those situations that in RL you reach for a bucket to throw all the dice.  

Thoughts on discussions above:
-  +10 to trip on second attack is huge.  CMD of 18-20 is pretty normal for medium size bipeds, so 8-10 for trippsies.  Can't see too many colossal quaduped undead demons in the bestiary.  
-  Personally I've never liked item creation feats.  It kinda 'breaks' the magic economy.  And we'd have loads of resources for it too...pretty sure we can find someone to fence without guilt.  
-  Flying is cool.  We don't handle physical obstacles well as a party.


----------



## Dr Simon

Axel said:


> Can't see too many colossal quaduped undead demons in the bestiary.




Are you _sure_? This is Paizo...


----------



## Axel

Dr Simon said:


> Are you _sure_? This is Paizo...



It's entirely possible.    Paizo's imagination knows no bounds!

Level 7 thoughts are a long time coming, and remarkably banal.  Combat Expertise is a dull choice, but opens up some excellent options for later levels. And it fits, given how much fighting has been happening.  Otherwise, nothing doing.  Just HP, BAB and skills...


----------



## Kaodi

It might be more expensive than you are currently paying and would require learning a new subsystem, but Paizo has the Ultimate Campaign stuff added to the PRD, which includes things like buildings. Their basic orphanage would cost 2810 gp to buy outright I think, but depending on how much labour has been done during downtime there could be a decent discount I think.


----------



## Dr Simon

I'll have a look at that building section - I think I pulled figures from the 3.0 DMG before, but I've also got a feeling that they were ball-park comparable.

As for Combat Expertise - yes, not the most exciting feat, but a fun tree - Dirty Trick and Steal maneuvres seem particularly suited to Mhairi, and Neurotic makes good use of Trip with Edmond (plus the Expertise bonus to AC has saved him more than once).


----------



## Axel

So, level 7...

Rogue 7
HP: 1d8=
Feat: Combat Expertise
BAB: +1 = +5
Sneak attack: +4d6 (from 3d6)
Saves unchanged
Skills: +8 +1 (int) +1 (FC) = +10
+1 stealth (+17) 
+1 acrobatics (+14)
+1 diplomacy (+8/9 vs persons attracted to Mhairi)
+1 bluff (+11/12 vs persons attracted to Mhairi)
+1 appraise (+7)
+1 climb (+12)
+1 disable device (+16)
+1 perception (+10/12vs traps)
+1 knowledge (local) (+7)
+1 linguistics (+4).  Only 1 rank, but class skil.  Learning celestial, if Ignatius is still willing.


----------



## Kaodi

Of course Ignatius is willing to teach. Manachan speaks it as well as a native language, so she would have at least two completely fluent teachers. And with all four of us having it, we have our own semi-secret language for battle communications, hehehe...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Congratulations, Axel! Our second is due about mid-December.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dr. Simon, is that 2500 GP for each of us, or for the entire group? So far it hasn't mattered too much in terms of survival, but it looks like we're only at about half of expected wealth by level (before this reward), and if the fights are indeed about to get tough we might need to "gear up."


----------



## Dr Simon

2500 each.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Excellent! And when we "shop," should we just check with you to see if what we want is available? Also, when we sell gear I assume it's at 50% value . . .


----------



## Dr Simon

Yes to standard selling. If there's anything obscure, check with me but otherwise you can pretty much assume that anything core that you want is available.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK - Manachan's got a Masterwork Silver Dagger and a regular Silver Dagger. Mhairi's welcome to the regular one (she's been using it to great effect already).

I think he's going to hang on to his vouchers and current magical gear for now . . . I'd love to replace the Inspired Wisdom headband with one that boosts both WIS and CHA, but he's just short of the needed cash even if he sells all of his current magic gear and the masterwork dagger so he'll have enough after another encounter or two. He is going to pick up a Wand of CLW so he can contribute a little more to healing (both for the party and for himself ).

Alternatively, I might save a little while longer and try to score an Amulet of Mighty Fists that would grant his unarmed strikes the Holy property. That one's 6000 more than the desired headband, so it will take a while longer to save up for.


----------



## Neurotic

If you just need a loan, I have some extra money...as for the wands, share with Ignatius. And in time, maybe Mhairri should have one so that anyone but Edmond can heal in a pinch
It may serve as minor damage to undead too.

Buy WIS and CHA booster, you get mighty fists later...we need to gear up or we could end up NOT having a later...

I'll check up on item enchants - any suggestion(s)?


----------



## Kaodi

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - Ignatius can use light and medium armour. Currently he uses a masterwork chain shirt. I am loathe to give him anything that is heavier than light because his 40 ft. movement speed makes him faster than the average humanoid, which may be a significant advantage if we have any chases. 

Normally I would also be eager to improve my durability with a cloak of resistance, but Ignatius uses muleback cords in that slot which give him a bonus to carrying capacity equal to +8 strength.

Anyway, I am going to see if I can copy/paste everything we found since the beginning of the Davaulus fight and maybe we can sort out where everything went:

From Physicians (x6)
Leather coat
Set of healer's tools
War razor
Physician's masks (faint conjuration)

From Maidens (x6)
Masterwork full plate
Heavy steel shield
Masterwork longsword
Composite longbow
(Note that all the Maiden equipment is very distinctive in design)

From Doctor Dav
A flask labelled "Elixir of True Healing" (moderate conjuration)
A potion bottle (weak conjuration) - Edmond reckons to be remove disease.
A magical rapier (moderate conjuration)
A magical mithral shirt (+1)
An amulet (faint transmutation)

Additional Physicians gear x4

She finds, as well as his various tools, a set of keys, a bone wand, a fancy-looking dagger, a jar of unguent, 6 black onyxes and a small spellbook. Rolth is wearing a headband and a ring, and a smart black cloak over his grubby leather coat.

Urgathoans gear x 6 (whatever that was).

glass jar full of black gems

magic - her scythe, a breastplate, a cloak and a headband. A search of the room reveals little else, although Mhairi finds a hidden compartment in the base of the statue. Within are a couple of grim candelabra made from human hands and silver, several sticks and blocks of incense (of which three are magical), and two wands.

Edit: I guess I missed the coinage we picked up when I did that, :\ .

Is that everything? Did Mhairi get the +1 Mithral Chain Shirt, or is that the one in Edmond's stat block in the Rogues' Gallery? Did we retrieve the mundane gear of the Grey Maidens, or should we just assume that the vouchers are kind of in lieu of that? The wands and the incense from Andaisin I have added to Ignatius' sheet already. Might just sell the incense, since without Brindom we have no one that can use it.

Edit: Does Ignatius have his alchemical silver dagger back, or would it perhaps be better storywise to leave that with Mhairi? In any case, I think getting Ignatius' shield enchanted to +1 is probably the cheapest way to make him a little more effective. Saving some money for boots of the cat for once Ignatius figures out his new power might be prudent as well. They are only 1,000 gp, so the +1 enchantment and that would still leave him some cash left over.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan took the Headband of Inspired Wisdom (+2) (I'm guessing that's the new version of the Periapt of Wisdom). Wasn't thinking about the other treasure we've found, as we've been pretty casual about divying up the loot and the 4000 GP worth of the headband is probably more than his "share."

He's actually got enough money to get the current headband improved (before, I was thinking in terms of selling it and buying the new one, but I forgot you can add enchantments to current items which is cheaper) even without looking at any of the other loot, if he sells his ring of jumping and his ring of protection +1. Neither are great losses, as he rarely has cause to jump and his AC will still be 21. So that's what he'll do, I think.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll give you the money, you give me the ring. I'm the main fighter in the party with lowest AC


----------



## Kaodi

Did you not actually use the potion of healing retrieved from Davaulus, possibly in the daemon fight, or am I misremembering things? Anyway, I think Ignatius may end up taking mostly cash from when we have everything sold and sorted out. There has not been much so far that would not be better on someone else. Any wands of healing I would count as party-owned items.

Speaking of which, I think the thing to do for Ignatius might be to save up for a mithral breastplate, then worry about splitting the most cost effective enchantments between that and his shield afterwards. At some point a headband of charisma must be obtained, but it might not be unwarranted to just take the chance we will find one sooner or later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> I'll give you the money, you give me the ring. I'm the main fighter in the party with lowest AC




Done.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm not using that chain shirt +1, we can sell it if no one wants it. Even with +1, my breast plate is stronger.

Now that we have breast plate +1, I have breast plate and chain shirt +1 up for grabs.

If you don't call it, I'll sell it in 48 hours


----------



## Axel

Sorry, small people still taking up loads of my time.  Haven't even put level 7 into the RG yet.  :S

If we found an enchanted mithril chain shirt, Mhairi would happily (delightedly!) swap that out for her unenchanted version.  I have a vague memory of Doc Dav's rapier being +1 bane vs humans, but have nothing to base that on.

Some random-ish items I'd like to pick up for Mhairi (checking for over-the-topness and general availability) below.  No great desire to up-size weapons/armour beyond what we've found.  Love to keep using the silvered dagger if Manachan's OK (it's very pretty!), and happy to use the "good" Doc's pokin' stick too.  
- Cloak of elvenkind.
- Universal solvent (needs to be in every party, like a 10' pole...)
- Dust of tracelessness.
- Ring of invisibility (yeah right...maybe if I rolled a natural 20 on sleight of hand to steal it...).
- Mundane but "fun" stuff from the equipment list (thunderstones, tanglefoot bags etc)

Mhairi is more than happy to fence any and all 'distinctive' items.  More money is better than less money, right?  Any bulk cash she has leftover will probably be partially spent on (a) having a good time and (b) setting up a network of informants, spies etc so she knows wtf is going on in this city again.


----------



## Dr Simon

Since the characters have some time to identify the items, I'll fill in the gaps:

The doctor's masks are plaguebringer masks - they grant a +2 resistance bonus to saves vs. nauseating scents and grant immunity to blood veil, as well as masking the wearer's alignment as neutral.

Doctor Davaulus' magical gear - +1 human bane rapier, potion of remove disease, flask of curses (the one labelled "elixir of true healing", that scamp), +1 muthral shirt, +1 amulet of natural armour.

Rolth's magical gear - wand of magic missile (43 charges, CL3rd), cloak of resistance +1, headband of intellect +2, ring of protection +1, unguent of timelessness (6 doses), 6 onyxes worth 25gp each.

Priests of urgathoa each have a potion of cure moderate wounds, a masterwork scythe and a breastplate.

Lady Andaisin - +1 vicious scytge, +1 breastplate, colaf of resistance +2, proprietery brand wisdom-increasing headband +2, onyx holy symbol worth 200 gp.

Other treasure - wand of cure serious wounds (37 charges), wand of remove disease (8 charges), three blocks incense of meditation, 2 hand candelabras worth 150 gp each, exotic incense worth 450 gp, 23 onyx gems worth 50 gp each, four healer's kits, three potions of cure moderate wounds, onyx skull worth 35 gp, 12 bottles of rare wine worth 14 gp each and coins to the value 11 pp, 40 gp, 58 sp, 160 cp.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't remember headband of intellect from the treasure...anyone needs that? Int is my casting stat. But I understand that I already have magic armor and cloak (and now a ring from Manachan) so feel free not to give this to me 

I'm adding to the treasure pile masterwork breast plate


----------



## Kaodi

What skill does the headband grant ranks in?

Anyway, hmmm... If we can fence all the Maiden and Urgathoan gear (other than the potions) that would be 6 x (1650 + 7 + 315 + 100 + 200 + 318) x 50% = 7770 gp, plus the fenced value of Andaisin's scythe = 4009 gp, split four ways is 2994 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp apiece. With that much money I could afford a +1 agile breastplate which would offer a +2 bonus over the magical chain shirt. Assuming we can get that much from the gear, that is.

I think for story reasons Ignatius will keep hold of the unholy symbol of Urgathoa, until it can be properly disposed of. We can keep our hands on masks aplenty for us, and distribute the rest to our allies.

Edit: If time passes, we could probably assume that Ignatius uses up the healer's kits in the course of treating the people of Korvosa for Blood Veil. That is, after all, primarily what he will be doing with any down time he has.


----------



## Neurotic

I was about to suggest we take healer kits to the temple, but if you'll use them, then by all means.

Plenty of money for improving my AC : armor +1 ring +2 (improved) and defensive weapon + expertise bonus...I'm guessing I'll be around Manachans 21


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> What skill does the headband grant ranks in?




It would be a _heandband of vast intelligence_ now, in fact.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kaodi said:


> Anyway, hmmm... If we can fence all the Maiden and Urgathoan gear (other than the potions) that would be 6 x (1650 + 7 + 315 + 100 + 200 + 318) x 50% = 7770 gp, plus the fenced value of Andaisin's scythe = 4009 gp, split four ways is 2994 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp apiece. With that much money I could afford a +1 agile breastplate which would offer a +2 bonus over the magical chain shirt. Assuming we can get that much from the gear, that is.




This plus the Wand of CSW might make a difference in Manachan's purchases (he'll still "sell" the ring to Edmund!). Back to pondering . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, sales and purchases as before, but adding a Lesser Metamagic Rod (Extend). Each morning Manachan will cast extended Mage Armor and extended Raiment of Command on himself (so duration will be 14 hours on each).


----------



## Axel

Well, that's a good sight more gold than I was expecting...

Semi-final shopping list:
-  Swapping MW Rapier for Rapier+1 Bane vs Humans.
- Swapping mithril chain shirt for mithril chain shirt +1.

Buying (6509gp to spend)
- Belt of incredible dexterity +2 (4000gp).  I preferred them being gloves, but anyway...  Black and supple leather, small silver buckle that looks like a pouncing cat.
- Universal solvent (50 gp)
- 2 smokesticks (40 gp)
- Thunderstone (30 gp)
- 3 sets of clothes (say 5gp each = 15gp)
- 1 set of party clothes (courtier's outfit, 30 gp)
Running-total: 4165gp

Say, spend 200gp on "living large".
Running-total 4365gp

Must upgrade the bathroom at the orphanage.  Not sure on the pricing, but fancy stone panels and flagstones are what Mhairi has in mind.  Nominal 500 gp?
Running-total 4665gp

Would also like to purchase a small 1-bed apartment near a major gate or the docks, if possible.  Unsure on prices  1000 gp??

Character sheet being updated with level 7 and above purchases (excluding renovations and new apartment).


----------



## Kaodi

The incense of meditation is actually worth a crap tonne. Should we sell it (at 4900 gp x 3) or hold on to it in case we ever have another memorization divine spellcaster?

Anyway, with the 2500 gp from the Marshall and from fencing enemy equipment 2994 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp, I guess I will go ahead and get my +1 mithral agile breastplate, which costs 5400 gp. For visual purposes let us perhaps say that while it is mithral it is has a brassy coloured enamel. That just leaves 44 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp from that initial sell off, plus 125 gp from selling the shirt I was using. This is almost certainly going to be one of my pieces that I pay to upgrade gradually over the course of the campaign.

Just let me know what my share of the other loot we sell off is and I will add that to my sheet as well. I am guessing the candelabra, skull, the gems, and the rare non-magical incense can all be sold at full price, but I am not sure. If it can, that is equivalent to another 560 gp, 6 sp apiece, I guess. You guys should split all the potions.

And one final question of utmost importance: How much of the wine do we drink,  ?


----------



## Axel

Kaodi said:


> The incense of meditation is actually worth a crap tonne. Should we sell it (at 4900 gp x 3) or hold on to it in case we ever have another memorization divine spellcaster?



Sell it.  Money in the bank now, new memorisation caster can kill their own self-resurrecting devil-woman.



Kaodi said:


> And one final question of utmost importance: How much of the wine do we drink,  ?



All of it!!  Mhairi didn't buy a 30gp dress just to keep it in the cupboard.


----------



## Kaodi

Axel said:


> Sell it.  Money in the bank now, new memorisation caster can kill their own self-resurrecting devil-woman.



 Then that should be an extra uncontroversial 1837.5 gp apiece we can now add to all of our sheets. Or in my case, 837.5 gp and a +1 bonus to my shield.



> All of it!!  Mhairi didn't buy a 30gp dress just to keep it in the cupboard.



 That settles that then,  .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Never mind . . . had a thought but changed my mind.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> And one final question of utmost importance: How much of the wine do we drink,  ?




I have visions of the scene from Black Books,, when Manny and Bernard accidentally drink a bottle of really expensive wine and a counter appears in the corner of the screen that tots up how much money they spend with each drink.

I would add a link to a video, but the copyright nazis seem to have been on youtube.


----------



## Neurotic

So, what's the total then?
1837.5
2994.75
2500
---------
7332.25 gp?


----------



## Kaodi

Neurotic said:


> So, what's the total then?
> 1837.5
> 2994.75
> 2500
> ---------
> 7332.25 gp?




Yeah, plus a possible 560.6. I figure most of everything else after that will be kept.

Edit: You can probably just keep the proceeds from selling Edmond's +1 chain shirt w/ Edmond. There is never a time in the campaign where treasure values cannot be evened out between party members, so I would not worry about it right now.


----------



## Kaodi

Maybe it would be more prudent to make a list of what I think we are keeping and who is holding on to it. Just copy paste and add in what you have already taken: for instance, I thought someone already got the amulet of natural armour when we first picked it up.

plaguebringer masks - one for each of us and the rest for allies
+1 human bane rapier - Mhairi 
potion of remove disease 
flask of curses - Ignatius
+1 mithral shirt - Mhairi
+1 amulet of natural armour
wand of magic missile (43 charges, CL3rd) - Manachan, I am guessing
cloak of resistance +1 - Ignatius
headband of intellect +2 - Edmond
ring of protection +1
unguent of timelessness (6 doses) - Ignatius
9 potion of cure moderate wounds - 3 apiece for the rest of you?
+1 breastplate - Edmond
cloak of resistance +2 - Edmond
proprietery brand wisdom-increasing headband +2 - Manachan 
onyx holy symbol worth 200 gp - Ignatius, for safekeeping
wand of cure serious wounds (37 charges) - Ignatius, party use
wand of remove disease (8 charges) - Ignatius, party use, I think I had this listed on my character sheet as only have 5 charges now
four healer's kits - expended during downtime 
12 bottles of rare wine worth 14 gp each - PARTY TIME!
coins to the value 11 pp, 40 gp, 58 sp, 160 cp - split between us (accounted for already in the 560.6 I calculated)

Are you going to post the first reply to the new thread    [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]?


----------



## Neurotic

Edmond took Cloak of resistance +1 when we picked it up. He will exchange it for +2 version since nobody seems to be clamoring for it.


----------



## Kaodi

Okay. I will edit in you for the +2 cloak. If I may be so bold, I will pre-emptively put in Mhairi for the +1 cloak since her fort and will saves are horrible and, unlike Ignatius, she does not appear to be wearing anything in that slot.

What is going on with the ring of protection too? Is that the one you and Mowgli were horsetrading with, or is it a different one? I already have my own ring of protection too.

If no one else is taking it I may go for the amulet of natural armour. Other than the healing wands there has not been much that is useful for my character to keep on him. It would put me a little ahead in the AC game of everyone else, but since all of my saves are crap I could probably use some defencive advantage,  .

Unguent of timelessness would probably go most thematically with Ignatius, and Mhairi would probably be best positioned to use the flask of curses offencively (sneaking it _into_ someones possession, for instance).


----------



## Neurotic

I would say Edmond, Manachan and Mhairi should get AC bonuses before Ignatius, simply because of melee combat...which you're mostly out of.

Yes, that ring +1 is from Manachan. If Ignatius saves are crap as you say, you should take one of the cloaks, shouldn't you? What are you wearing in that slot?


----------



## Dr Simon

Kaodi said:


> Are you going to post the first reply to the new thread   [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]?




'Tis done. As you can see, it's fairly lengthy so I needed a good run up of spare time to tackle it.


----------



## Neurotic

So, +6 hp (including favorite class)
Greater Trip
Touch of idiocy spell

Enchant deathwail +1 (2000)
pay Manachan for the ring  (2000)
improve enchantment on the breastplate (3000)
Spend 500 gp on the house (with 350 remaing before fully renovated)
Sell chain shirt +1 for 1125
Add prior gold (642 gp 42 sp and 62 cp)

TOTAL: 957 gp 42 sp 87cp


----------



## Kaodi

I use muleback cords, which give give an insane carrying capacity. For instance, 153 lbs. is the limit of a "light" load for Ignatius. That is how he was able to cart around the nurse like it was practically nothing.


----------



## Neurotic

It seems something of occasional usefulness. Couldn't you carry it around and use it as needed and have +1 to saves for the adventuring risks?


----------



## Kaodi

Maybe. Because the mithral breastplate weighs 10 lbs. less than the chain shirt it turns out I have about 2.75 lbs. of clearance on my light load limit without the cords. I will kind of miss the _spontaneous_ usefulness of the extra capacity though. Especially when flying: with them on I can actually carry another person while flying no problem (I think): 460 lbs. is the max for a heavy load.


----------



## Axel

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], Mhairi is more than happy to contribute twice what is needed for renovations if it means she can have a decent bath.  She's got a good pile of gold leftover, because I couldn't think of anything she can afford that might be useful (other than the hat of infinite fantasies/hat of disguise).
 [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], Despite recent civil disorder, I'm still keen for Mhairi to buy a small apartment near one of the gates and/or docks.  Partly it's because she wants to be independent, and partly to setup a "bolt hole" if needed.  Any idea on reasonable price?  Happy to go up to 2k, though will be able to pay more if she survives the coming chapter.

Kaodi, if you don't want the cape then don't use it!  There's no rule that says you must choose your items, feats and choices to provide optimum in-game effect.  I don't want a cape/cloak for Mhairi either, doesn't fit with my visual for her.  And that's despite woeful Fort/Will saves.


----------



## Neurotic

Axel said:


> Mhairi is more than happy to contribute twice what is needed for renovations if it means she can have a decent bath.



Seems she and Ignatius will spend some quality time in separate high-quality bathroom  - I have 350gp needed for total renovation (from 5000 initial  thanks to various members of the group)



Axel said:


> Despite recent civil disorder, I'm still keen for Mhairi to buy a small apartment near one of the gates and/or docks.  Partly it's because she wants to be independent, and partly to setup a "bolt hole" if needed.  Any idea on reasonable price?



How about we just comandeer one that is abandoned/tenants died?



Axel said:


> Kaodi, if you don't want the cape then don't use it!  There's no rule that says you must choose your items, feats and choices to provide optimum in-game effect.  I don't want a cape/cloak for Mhairi either, doesn't fit with my visual for her.  And that's despite woeful Fort/Will saves.




I agree in principle. Until first save-or-die sleep spell strikes  I can live with low AC, but saves are something I'd optimize at every opportunity.


----------



## Dr Simon

Axel said:


> [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], Despite recent civil disorder, I'm still keen for Mhairi to buy a small apartment near one of the gates and/or docks.  Partly it's because she wants to be independent, and partly to setup a "bolt hole" if needed.  Any idea on reasonable price?




It just so happens that Guide to Korvosa has property prices, I'll have a look.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manachan's got money to contribute as well - he'll put another 650 into the renovations.


----------



## Dr Simon

Cost of property starts from 1000gp for an apartment in the cheapest part of Old Korvosa (Old Dock), and goes up depending what you want to spend (up to around 20000gp for the most expensive apartments). 

Moving into unclaimed property seems to be the tactic of 90% of the bad guys so far in this campaign - if a building is left without ownership due to bankruptcy or intestate, the City holds it in escrow until such time as it can be auctioned, or a legitimate claimant can be found. Since this is a process that can last indefinitely, people like Gaedren Lamm or Rolth tend to take advantage of this.


----------



## Neurotic

Mowgli said:


> Manachan's got money to contribute as well - he'll put another 650 into the renovations.




With that,renovations are done and this month "maintainance" of 300gp is paid.

Thank you all.
  [MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], if my guess is wrong - maybe because of climbing prices of food or something, let me know and we can adjust monthly cost for the orphanage.

Also, did Jeremiah make some utility scrolls (water breathing and what not) while we were away? That is, is there any additional cost for Edmond to cover his expenses?


----------



## Axel

So 2000gp would buy an apartment in the not-quite-the-cheapest part of Old Korvosa, near the old docks?  Sold to the lady with lots of knives!

Call it a pipe dream caused by years of having no home, but Mhairi is pretty dead-set on owning a home clear and away rather than just squatting in another abandoned building (and calling it home).


----------



## Kaodi

Okay, I threw the cloak of protection, unguent of timelessness, and flask of curses into my haversack. The rest is up to you guys to figure out/add to your sheets.

With the 560.6 gp added in I have over 1600 gp worth of cash left over. Enough that I actually had to convert it into platinum just so that my haversack could handle the weight. I think we are probably going to need some more extra-dimensional space soon. Next time I come across an extra 900 gp I think I am going to have to buy a type I bag of holding. Which you can, conveniently, place inside one of the side pouches on a handy haversack, with no loot destroying rupturing required,  .


----------



## Axel

Hey, needing extra extra-dimensional space to carry loot is a very very positive problem.


----------



## Kaodi

Hehehe... Well, theoretically I could actually free up over 20 lbs. if I bought a Traveller's Any-Tool for 250 gp, which I would ordinarily be totally on board with. But in some ways it seems something would be lost by just having one tool that does everything instead of being that Mary Poppins-esque character who can pull a wide variety of specific objects out of nowhere.

Though now that I look at my sheet and realize that 20 lbs. is taken up by rations... I should probably figure out what I spent on food on the interim. Maybe I will just go with 10 gp for expenses. That is a lot less than Mhairi, but as a healer during a plague I bet Ignatius would be looked after pretty well by grateful patients and families.


----------



## Axel

Every party needs a Macguyver!  I find myself falling into that trap all the time...only way to control it I've found is to have a low strength so that you physically can't cart around an alchemist's shop with you.

Also, Mhairi's living expenses shouldn't be a benchmark for the others.  She was conspicuously living large to compensate for her earlier time of living *ahem* hand to mouth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

We're on vacation, which is turning out quite differently from previous ones due to our decision to include our 7 month old on the fun. I should be able to post regularly once we settle in, but we're spending today taking care of getting all of the things we forgot and running errands. I'll try to get a post up for Manachan today or tomorrow.


----------



## Axel

Good luck with that! Kids make everything harder. But better at the same time. 7 months is a good age for it - they're out of the boring blob stage but not at the tearaway PITA stage.


----------



## Neurotic

Best description of the babies ever! Give the man some XP.

Best part of it it is so accurate


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, it's about adjusting our expectations. Our oldest is 11, and she's a huge help. We just have to work a little to make sure she gets to do stuff that's fun for her as well.

And he's awesome now - so expressive, and exploring everything he can possibly get to (which is more and more, since he's pulling himself along all over the place "guerrilla style" with his arms).


----------



## Axel

I'm heading off for a week's holiday tomorrow. Possible occasional drop ins, but not expecting to be regularly available until Mon 25th


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Well, it looks as though my MSXML files have gotten somehow corrupted. Although diagnostics says they're OK, several programs I use (including, unfortunately, HeroLab) say that they're not and are not working correctly.

I've got a few more things to try to get them fixed, but if they don't pan out I'll be spending significant time making sure everything's backed up, then doing a clean install of Windows (and a lot of praying). SO, if I disappear from the boards for a day or two (I surely hope that's all it ends up taking) that's where I'll be.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I'm on the road today, headed out for vacay. Should be able to post once we get settled, hopefully sometime tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]Soooo. We broke down about halfway to our destination, at 12:30 this morning. After several adventures with hotels, towing services and mechanics last night and this AM, I'm at the shop with the car and crossed fingers that it's a hose and not the radiator. Will post more when I can get a few higher priority items squared away .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Be brave, don't let it ruin your day.

Good luck!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Back in business. It _was_ the radiator, which ain't cheap to replace. However, the mechanic was one among many very kind, helpful folks we encountered on this little side quest, and he found us an after-market one that saved us considerable cash, so that helped. We made it to the beach, so I should be able to keep up pretty well with the pace of this game - at least until we start heading back.


----------



## Neurotic

Anyone interested in 5e adventure? We lost two (or is it three?) players and need replacement(s).


----------



## Axel

I'll put my hand up. 5e is very suited to PbP. 

Where's the thread?


----------



## Neurotic

I was just trying to gauge the interest. Here is Lost mine by mips42
OOC thread is here


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Gonna officially bow out of this one - it's been long enough now that even if it revives I've "lost touch" with the character and story. It was good while it lasted...


----------



## Neurotic

I don't think it will come back, but one can always hope 
It was good and long one. Manachan will be missed. I will give you a nudge if it ever revives, you can maybe make Manachan Jr.


----------



## Axel

Probably the smart thing to call time of death. :-/

It's sad, but all things change in time.


----------



## Neurotic

Dr Simon last activity was almost a month ago and his last post 6 months in the past. I think it is safe to assume we're done. It would be nice to hear it from him, though.


----------



## Kaodi

Yeah, writing is on the wall I guess. Originally started in 2008, right? Long time as it was.


----------



## Neurotic

Kaodi said:


> Yeah, writing is on the wall I guess. Originally started in 2008, right? Long time as it was.




It actually started much earlier...it was only this thread that started in 2008. But yes, even from 2008 is one of the oldest active threads around.


----------

